# 15K, baby!



## Capt Worley PE

Not the legendary EB game, but my spam total.

I'd like to thank the acamedy...


----------



## Master slacker

You're such an inspiration


----------



## Master slacker

to us all!


----------



## Master slacker

and by "all"


----------



## Master slacker

I mean the other EB spammers


----------



## Master slacker

that includes me


----------



## Master slacker

Dex


----------



## Ble_PE

That's some impressive spamming, Capt! Perhaps I'll make it there someday...


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown


----------



## Master slacker

Ble


----------



## Master slacker

and even Tank Ass


----------



## Master slacker

Congratulations!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

LOL at Ms!


----------



## snickerd3

Congrats!


----------



## Supe

The USS Spammer is indeed a sight to behold.


----------



## envirotex

Very impressive!


----------



## goodal

Congrats but I will never get there. Just takes too much effort.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Dex


Just because 60% of my posts are in the "Games" forum doesn't mean I'm a spammer. Oh wait.... Nevermind.

Congrats Capt!!


----------



## pbrme

Spama llama ding dong :bananalama: Chacarone


----------



## knight1fox3

Nice!


----------



## FLBuff PE

G


----------



## FLBuff PE

e


----------



## FLBuff PE

t


----------



## FLBuff PE

b


----------



## FLBuff PE

a


----------



## FLBuff PE

c


----------



## FLBuff PE

k


----------



## FLBuff PE

t


----------



## FLBuff PE

o


----------



## FLBuff PE

w


----------



## FLBuff PE

o


----------



## FLBuff PE

r


----------



## FLBuff PE

k


----------



## FLBuff PE

!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Well played, sir.


----------



## Ble_PE

I


----------



## Ble_PE

s


----------



## Ble_PE

e


----------



## Ble_PE

e


----------



## Ble_PE

w


----------



## Ble_PE

h


----------



## Ble_PE

a


----------



## Ble_PE

t


----------



## Ble_PE

u


----------



## Ble_PE

d


----------



## Ble_PE

i


----------



## Ble_PE

d


----------



## Ble_PE

there (got tired)


----------



## FLBuff PE

And you abbreviated you to u.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, I kept getting errors saying I posted again too fast so I shortened it up. This new board would surely put a hamper on spamming a 10k.


----------



## engineergurl

bacon?

Edit TOP!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15k? Challenge accepted...

Hookers &amp; blow.


----------



## engineergurl

bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and blow


----------



## engineergurl

palm trees


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

corona's and suntan lotion


----------



## csb

Number 57


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and another


----------



## envirotex

what?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

who?


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties???

Who is bringing the PBR? Speaking of which, where is he? He always spams these things...LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He's slacking


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> post


Indeed. Must be hanging around this ^ guy too much...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He is definitely not a master


----------



## engineergurl

Iz sleepy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

nap time


----------



## engineergurl

me thinks this is an excellent idea


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

someone be sure to set an alarm so we don't sleep through the time we're supposed to leave...


----------



## Master slacker

Hey, didn't I start "Post Toasties" several 10k's ago in memory of that cereal?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Can you count that as an eb.com Meme?


----------



## Master slacker

And I know I started the junk / sweater melon shooting in the zombie thread.


----------



## Master slacker

But who's counting?


----------



## Master slacker

#74


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Zzzzzzz


----------



## blybrook PE

is this a race to 15K AFTER the results are out?


----------



## blybrook PE

if so, I'm in for some major spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh, and congrats to Capt'n


----------



## blybrook PE

We can only strive to meet your greatness


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

we're going to need quite a push to get this pulled off before the October exam.


----------



## csb

No time for pulling off while studying for the exam.


----------



## Master slacker

&lt;--- Do not want to pull anything off.


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> #74


Hey that's my line.

post


----------



## Master slacker

toasties!

edit:



envirotex said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> #74
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's my line.
Click to expand...

I didn't see your name on it!


----------



## envirotex

I should say that it's Friday for me today, also.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ GFY

sideways

with a chainsaw


----------



## engineergurl

ouch!


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah


----------



## envirotex

it's possible, but probably not

planning on bourbon slush for breakfast


----------



## Master slacker

If a chainsaw could even fit... nevermind...

Bourbon slush? uke: WTF is in that (if it's a real concoction)?


----------



## envirotex

Kind of like a granita. You start with a gallon-sized container...


----------



## Master slacker

Hmmmmm... if it contains bourbon, no thanks. However, if it contains alcohol, I'll partake.

You did a double-take on that statement and you know it.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Master slacker

posticles


----------



## knight1fox3

Huh?


----------



## blybrook PE

does it matter, let's rush this thing into a major spam a thon and hit 15k before the October test date


----------



## engineergurl

poor Cpt, we highjacked his thread....


----------



## envirotex

impossible to resist spam, and I feel like it's kind of in honor of his achievement...

now all we need is the dark knight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> poor Cpt, we highjacked his thread....


He said 15k, what was I supposed to think?


----------



## envirotex

post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chilling with the TV post


----------



## Dleg

Does the speed spam still work?


----------



## Dleg

Does the speed spam still work?


----------



## Dleg

Damn. I guess not. I owe a good 3000 of my points to that old bug on the "post" button.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Shameless post padding.


----------



## engineergurl

wth, +1


----------



## Master slacker

what was the old "post" bug?


----------



## Master slacker

was it just rapidly hitting "post" before it really posted?


----------



## Master slacker

or


----------



## Master slacker

something


----------



## Master slacker

else


----------



## Chucktown PE

Congrats Cap'n. You are a true spam inspiration to us all.

Not to steal your thunder, but I'd like to point out that VTE hit 20k at some point recently. Did you guys get him hookers and blow?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers &amp; blow for everyone!!


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## engineergurl

+1 (since there aren't any rules in this thread about what is and isn't a post)


----------



## envirotex

i like that there are no rules...


----------



## envirotex

it gives me hope that some day i might have a 15k post count too


----------



## envirotex

until then more spam


----------



## envirotex

spam


----------



## envirotex

postie


----------



## envirotex

post it


----------



## envirotex

poster


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

one for the cause


----------



## Flyer_PE

+1


----------



## Flyer_PE

or actually


----------



## Flyer_PE

since there are no rules


----------



## Flyer_PE

I'll just post a


----------



## Flyer_PE

.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

we don't need no stinkin rules


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm


----------



## Chucktown PE

hoping


----------



## Chucktown PE

to


----------



## Chucktown PE

hit


----------



## Chucktown PE

10,000


----------



## Chucktown PE

posts


----------



## Chucktown PE

this


----------



## Chucktown PE

year.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Actually


----------



## Chucktown PE

that's


----------



## Chucktown PE

a


----------



## Chucktown PE

bit


----------



## Chucktown PE

ambitious


----------



## Chucktown PE

as


----------



## Chucktown PE

that


----------



## Chucktown PE

would


----------



## Chucktown PE

be


----------



## Chucktown PE

19


----------



## Chucktown PE

posts


----------



## Chucktown PE

per


----------



## Chucktown PE

day


----------



## Chucktown PE

for


----------



## Chucktown PE

the


----------



## Chucktown PE

remainder


----------



## Chucktown PE

of


----------



## Chucktown PE

2012.


----------



## Chucktown PE

!


----------



## blybrook PE

this


----------



## blybrook PE

looks


----------



## blybrook PE

like


----------



## blybrook PE

it


----------



## blybrook PE

will


----------



## blybrook PE

be


----------



## blybrook PE

fun


----------



## blybrook PE

IF


----------



## blybrook PE

the


----------



## blybrook PE

error


----------



## blybrook PE

message


----------



## Chucktown PE

if the what?


----------



## blybrook PE

doesn't


----------



## blybrook PE

keep


----------



## blybrook PE

popping


----------



## Chucktown PE

say that again


----------



## blybrook PE

up


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

that better??


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

&lt;fart&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE

toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

Oh my... that one stinks... uke:


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

7800 posts


----------



## Master slacker

ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Chucktown PE

I


----------



## Chucktown PE

think


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm


----------



## Chucktown PE

going


----------



## Chucktown PE

to


----------



## Chucktown PE

get


----------



## Chucktown PE

me


----------



## Chucktown PE

a


----------



## Chucktown PE

damn


----------



## Chucktown PE

sammich


----------



## Master slacker

"beef jerky time"


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## engineergurl

.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

keeping it going.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

goal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

is


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

to


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

beat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

chucktown


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

to


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

10k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

posts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

shouldnt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

be


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hard


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

considering


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

was


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

at


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

zero


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

about


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

13


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

months


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ago


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Game


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

on


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chuck!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

its


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

for


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lunch!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

really?


----------



## Master slacker

fo realz


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## Master slacker

laaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Master slacker

&lt;talking belly button&gt;


----------



## Master slacker

ok


----------



## Master slacker

time


----------



## Master slacker

to


----------



## Master slacker

actually


----------



## Master slacker

get


----------



## Master slacker

some


----------



## Master slacker

work


----------



## Master slacker

done


----------



## YMZ PE

I wasn't checking this thread, until I saw it had 264 replies since it started YESTERDAY. I assume those are 95% spamming by MS? Well played, sir.


----------



## YMZ PE

I would be


----------



## YMZ PE

really impressed


----------



## YMZ PE

if MS reached 15k


----------



## YMZ PE

by posting in


----------



## YMZ PE

this thread alone.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dexman


----------



## Chucktown PE

,


----------



## Chucktown PE

Can


----------



## Chucktown PE

you


----------



## Chucktown PE

please


----------



## Chucktown PE

tell


----------



## Chucktown PE

me


----------



## Chucktown PE

in


----------



## Chucktown PE

500


----------



## Chucktown PE

posts


----------



## Chucktown PE

or


----------



## Chucktown PE

less


----------



## Chucktown PE

why


----------



## Chucktown PE

you


----------



## Chucktown PE

were


----------



## Chucktown PE

at


----------



## Chucktown PE

zero


----------



## Chucktown PE

posts


----------



## Chucktown PE

13


----------



## Chucktown PE

months


----------



## Chucktown PE

ago.


----------



## Chucktown PE

You


----------



## Chucktown PE

had


----------



## Chucktown PE

at


----------



## Chucktown PE

least


----------



## Chucktown PE

that


----------



## Chucktown PE

many


----------



## Chucktown PE

when


----------



## Chucktown PE

I


----------



## Chucktown PE

left


----------



## Chucktown PE

back


----------



## Chucktown PE

in


----------



## Chucktown PE

2010


----------



## Chucktown PE

for


----------



## Chucktown PE

my


----------



## Chucktown PE

sabbatical.


----------



## Master slacker

ok. this one word post thing is just annoying


----------



## blybrook PE

but it does get the post count up


----------



## roadwreck

To answer your question (in one post) Chucktown, Dexman made the unfortunate choice to call Road Guy a dumbass in one of his posts. It is generally ill advised to mock someone with absolute authority. The result was Dex got deleted and had to rejoin the board as a new member, starting his post count over at zero. Let that be a lesson to all of you, don't fuck with the Admins. 



Master slacker said:


> ok. this one word post thing is just annoying


I agree


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'll refrain from using the one word post thing again. I am now fearful of being deleted.


----------



## envirotex

what? no one word posting? I'll never catch up.


----------



## envirotex

making up rules, in a no rules thread.


----------



## envirotex

I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## envirotex

The next thing you know, there will be a rule about double posting.


----------



## engineergurl

NO RULES!


----------



## envirotex

exactly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, I got deleted.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It wasn't fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Used to be member #2800


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now I'm almost member #19k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Plus I lost my "joined" date of May 22, 2008


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I wasn't deleted, I would be ~9k.


----------



## envirotex

woulda, coulda, shoulda,

you could still be at 9k, if you were really dedicated to eb.com


----------



## envirotex

and spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

yeah, how dare work get in the way...


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> I'll refrain from using the one word post thing again. I am now fearful of being deleted.


Too late! Ban hammer! :beat:



envirotex said:


> The next thing you know, there will be a rule about double posting.


As there should be! However, if you manage to make a third post, then it is no longer a double post and you are in the clear.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

fair enough


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

time to get my spam on


----------



## Master slacker

Having either one deleted would be epic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

marinated or dry rubbed spam?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

grilled or baked?


----------



## Master slacker

dex double posted! BAN HAMMER!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

with hookers and blow


----------



## Master slacker

dex double posted twice!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and did it again


----------



## Master slacker

not quite


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

no rule about double-double posting


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

triple double?


----------



## Master slacker

you should be banned twice. once now and again at some random point in the future


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Master slacker

toasties


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

no ban hammer here. this is spamville


----------



## Master slacker

ok, i really need to get back to work


----------



## Master slacker

oh... well then


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

unleash the trebuchet


----------



## Master slacker

post-post post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and a couple more for later


----------



## Master slacker

ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

would a triple post just be a double post +1


----------



## Master slacker

we totally ruined the Capt's thread.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

no winners for ToP this time


----------



## blybrook PE

We got excited there was a spamming thread


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry Capt!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> we totally ruined the Capt's thread.


He issued the challenge for 15k. I just ran with it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer getting close to 6k there Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

instead of a post-exam waiting game, it's a post-results game. We are now waiting for the October exam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Yer getting close to 6k there Dex


I'm racing with Chucktown to hit 10k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hoping to have it done by the end of the year


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need to average ~19 posts a day.


----------



## blybrook PE

that's a good goal I reckon


----------



## blybrook PE

you'll get there with these spamathons


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm at just under 12/day since last April


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've put up close to 40 today alone


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Most of them in here


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, congrats on that


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dex, I concede. You win. I have no chance against your spamming prowess.


----------



## engineergurl

what are the white numbers in the green boxes mean?


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't know where I'm at for daily posts anymore


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> what are the white numbers in the green boxes mean?


The number of "likes" you've received.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I don't know where I'm at for daily posts anymore


According to your profile you're at 8.01/day


----------



## blybrook PE

I just looked at my profile and I average 8.01 / day (mostly after that last 10k major spam fest); almost all in the shoot the breeze section


----------



## blybrook PE

eh, I'll get to where the Capt is eventually with some major spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

To keep things fair, we could race.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4k posts each by the end of the year.

Me: 10k total

You: 8k total


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It could be done.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Plus get this to 15k by the October exam


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, it could be done; we're at about 380 now... IF I get some free time, i could really hammer it like the last 10k with a couple hundred at a shot


----------



## blybrook PE

If we get a few more people involved, we could hit the 15k mark by October...


----------



## blybrook PE

Providing a mod doesn't lock this thread down


----------



## Master slacker

Man, I could be a spam master, but I don't like the "one post every 5 seconds" thing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

efficiency at it's finest


----------



## blybrook PE

that's just tough to do


----------



## blybrook PE

I was getting the error message earlier


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes, one can just post a little too fast


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## blybrook PE

I say, we run with it until a MOD locks it down


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm just not a fast typer


----------



## blybrook PE

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I say, we run with it until a MOD locks it down


agreed


----------



## blybrook PE

my office mates hate it when I get into a typing frenzy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> post


+1


----------



## blybrook PE

they think I'm just banging the keyboard to pieces


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

when I type fast, most of my keystrokes end up being the backspace


----------



## blybrook PE

Last time I took the test, I was over 70wpm


----------



## blybrook PE

backspace is nice, but not always needed


----------



## blybrook PE

getting close to another top


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- thinking of AC Slatering the office toilet...


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, that'd be funny

EDIT - TOP


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

top?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

nope


----------



## blybrook PE

had to get at least one top this go around


----------



## blybrook PE

almost


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

maybe an upper decker...


----------



## blybrook PE

you can have the next one


----------



## blybrook PE

Two story, two holer outhouse


----------



## blybrook PE

Have seen other signs utilized


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

too bad there isn't a prize for ToP's this time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Have seen other signs utilized


Red X


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, it got removed; will go find another one


----------



## blybrook PE

Let's see if this one works


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Nice


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> sometimes, one can just post a little too fast


thats what she said?


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes, one can just post a little too fast
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said?
Click to expand...

Probably


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

that photo will last a while


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm planning on buying one of those.


----------



## blybrook PE

have fun wearing it out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would need the Star Trek convention badge to go with it.


----------



## blybrook PE

they're probably on ebay


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The shirts are on ebay starting at $8


----------



## Flyer_PE

Friday afternoon +1


----------



## Flyer_PE

Actually


----------



## Flyer_PE

make that


----------



## Flyer_PE

Friday afternoon


----------



## Flyer_PE

+5


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting for a phone call; then bugging out for the weekend!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just call them and get it over with.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate waiting for phone calls


----------



## blybrook PE

I would, but the caller is enroute from 70 miles away to purchase an item I have listed on CL. I can't bug out until I know he's in town and ready to purchase. Can't control when he shows up in town.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I bet he would drive faster if he had a zombie chasing him


----------



## engineergurl

zombies!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

guess


----------



## Ble_PE

I'll


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

a


----------



## Master slacker

sh*t


----------



## Ble_PE

bit


----------



## Master slacker

haha youll spam a sh*t


----------



## Master slacker

buzzed spanm


----------



## Ble_PE

yep


----------



## Master slacker

wainting on picture of the tank for science spam


----------



## Ble_PE

s


----------



## Master slacker

post toasteis!


----------



## Ble_PE

p


----------



## Master slacker

shistimosis


----------



## Ble_PE

a


----------



## Master slacker

blarg


----------



## Ble_PE

m


----------



## Master slacker

yasdf


----------



## Master slacker

asdjlfk


----------



## Ble_PE

ugvuf6yglihgktyvkj i


----------



## Master slacker

sfadf


----------



## Master slacker

sdfa


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasd


----------



## Master slacker

asdfa


----------



## Master slacker

dinner time. out


----------



## Ble_PE

uyovt6vtuv


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## engineergurl

jim beam.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to walk the dog.


----------



## engineergurl

no comment.


----------



## Master slacker

goin to bed


----------



## Flyer_PE

Saturday morning, paying bills.


----------



## engineergurl

Hung over post?


----------



## Flyer_PE

Me? I don't think I've had a hangover since sometime in the '90s.


----------



## chaosiscash

Flyer_PE said:


> Saturday morning, paying bills.


Saturday morning, working. I get to work Sunday too. The extra $ is nice, but I'm looking forward to my vacation starting a week from today.


----------



## Flyer_PE

This is my second Saturday in a row that I'm not working at least part of the day. The rest of the month is going to be pretty damn busy though.


----------



## Guest

Hey Flyer - been awhile!

I can't believe this thing game is back on .... :wacko:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The game is always on


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need to maintain a 20 post per day minimum...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So much fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Better than cleaning the house


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post toasties


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Oh well, back to cleaning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe one more before I leave


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And I need to update the action on the zombie game


----------



## envirotex

posting it up here


----------



## envirotex

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One more


----------



## Master slacker

off the booze post


----------



## Guest

My last +1 before I hit the house cleaning too ....


----------



## Flyer_PE

jregieng said:


> Hey Flyer - been awhile!
> 
> I can't believe this thing game is back on .... :wacko:


Yes it has. One of us should cross the lake for a pizza one day this Summer.

Back out to work on the yard.


----------



## Guest

^^^ I am going to be spending some time in Ludington on the Badger project plus a few other tid bits. I might hop a ride and see where it goes.

In the alternative, are you down with a trip to Chi town? Still lots of fun things to do!  Maybe you can twist mudpuppy's arm too ... I hardly see that guy EVER!! LOL!!!

To be fair, we are getting dinner tonight, so it's all good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> off the booze post


Lame...


----------



## engineergurl

hair of the dog in the am got me going, my own version of a bloody mary... got the errands done and good to go for another night of fun..


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE

Whoops


----------



## YMZ PE

I forgot to spam!


----------



## Flyer_PE

jregieng said:


> ^^^ I am going to be spending some time in Ludington on the Badger project plus a few other tid bits. I might hop a ride and see where it goes.
> 
> In the alternative, are you down with a trip to Chi town? Still lots of fun things to do!  Maybe you can twist mudpuppy's arm too ... I hardly see that guy EVER!! LOL!!!
> 
> To be fair, we are getting dinner tonight, so it's all good.


I know where Ludington is, there's a navigation aid (VOR) there. I used it one of the very few times I've flown directly across the lake. I had a pretty stiff tail wind and I was in a hell of a hurry. Straight shot from Manitowoc, WI to Ludington then down the shoreline to Benton Harbor. I think the ferry out of Ludington goes to Manitowoc, which is only about a 45 minute flight for me.

Chicago is only a Metra ride away for me.


----------



## Master slacker

drunk again sorryr


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not drunk, but working on it.


----------



## Master slacker

oging to bednow. k thix bye


----------



## engineergurl

I think he means he is going to bed

there is a giant bug on the ceiling and I want it to come down so I can kill it


----------



## Guest

Haven't gone to bed yet ... probably won't for awhile.


----------



## cdcengineer

woke up to my wife saying she "heard something". Nothing I can find, but now I'm up, so might as well spam


----------



## mudpuppy

Flyer_PE said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I am going to be spending some time in Ludington on the Badger project plus a few other tid bits. I might hop a ride and see where it goes.
> 
> In the alternative, are you down with a trip to Chi town? Still lots of fun things to do!  Maybe you can twist mudpuppy's arm too ... I hardly see that guy EVER!! LOL!!!
> 
> To be fair, we are getting dinner tonight, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where Ludington is, there's a navigation aid (VOR) there. I used it one of the very few times I've flown directly across the lake. I had a pretty stiff tail wind and I was in a hell of a hurry. Straight shot from Manitowoc, WI to Ludington then down the shoreline to Benton Harbor. I think the ferry out of Ludington goes to Manitowoc, which is only about a 45 minute flight for me.
> 
> Chicago is only a Metra ride away for me.
Click to expand...

The Ludington - Manitowoc ferry (the Badger) is $128 round trip for one person. . . it's significantly cheaper (and shorter) just to drive it from here.

The Muskegon - Milwaukee ferry would be faster from here, but is $135 round trip for one person. Both of them charge around $150 for a car round-trip.

How long would it take you to fly to KAZO? That's relatively easy to get to for jregieng, EM_PS and me. That or KLAN. We might even convince Tanky to come over and meet us in Lansing. KTEW is also convenient to Lansing and is probably cheaper. I know a local pilot who flys up there just to get fuel.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I am going to be spending some time in Ludington on the Badger project plus a few other tid bits. I might hop a ride and see where it goes.
> 
> In the alternative, are you down with a trip to Chi town? Still lots of fun things to do!  Maybe you can twist mudpuppy's arm too ... I hardly see that guy EVER!! LOL!!!
> 
> To be fair, we are getting dinner tonight, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where Ludington is, there's a navigation aid (VOR) there. I used it one of the very few times I've flown directly across the lake. I had a pretty stiff tail wind and I was in a hell of a hurry. Straight shot from Manitowoc, WI to Ludington then down the shoreline to Benton Harbor. I think the ferry out of Ludington goes to Manitowoc, which is only about a 45 minute flight for me.
> 
> Chicago is only a Metra ride away for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ludington - Manitowoc ferry (the Badger) is $128 round trip for one person. . . it's significantly cheaper (and shorter) just to drive it from here.
> 
> The Muskegon - Milwaukee ferry would be faster from here, but is $135 round trip for one person. Both of them charge around $150 for a car round-trip.
> 
> How long would it take you to fly to KAZO? That's relatively easy to get to for jregieng, EM_PS and me. That or KLAN. We might even convince Tanky to come over and meet us in Lansing. KTEW is also convenient to Lansing and is probably cheaper. I know a local pilot who flys up there just to get fuel.
Click to expand...

Did someone say Milwaukee?! I'm game! First round is on me! :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE

Following the shoreline around the lake, AZO is about an hour flight, its about 45 minutes if I fly it direct. We may have to scheme something up in August or September. The weather is usually a little less volatile and my schedule starts to wind down a little after Oshkosh.


----------



## Guest

I am down with a trip!!

Sadly, I am working today ....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ROADTRIP!!!!


----------



## envirotex

A roadtrip. That's what I need.


----------



## Krakosky

Aww you guys are planning a trip so you can all buy me a drink. How cute!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will drive, but I'm pretty sure I'll need some help with gas money.


----------



## envirotex

Hmmm. Lake Michigan has a beach doesn't it? But I don't think the water would ever get warm enough for me.


----------



## mudpuppy

Ha ha ha, I swam in Lake Superior last October. It was about 47 degrees.

Lk Michigan gets warmer than that but I don't know how warm.


----------



## envirotex

Lake Travis near where I live, just hit 78 degrees. Lake Austin is usually about 10 degrees cooler because it's the next lowest lake in the chain. So, 47 might be a little chilly.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My one and only experience with Lake Michigan was back in highschool. My family roadtripped up there to visit my mom's side of the family in the Lansing area, and while we were up there we ended up spending the day at the "beach" of Lake Michigan picking oysters. It was June-July and we went swimming for a while.


----------



## mudpuppy

I think at times Lake Michigan can approach 70 degrees, but not until late in the summer.

I doubt you picked oysters in MI, I thought they only lived in saltwater. There's plenty of clams around though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It might have been clams, I wasn't really paying attention. All I really remember was that you had to feel around in the silt with your feet until you found a "rock" and you had to reach down and grab it quickly before it swam off. Also had to be careful that they didn't "bite" your toes. I don't really remember what we did with the bucketful we collected...


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

post post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers &amp; blow?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or bacon and blow?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

or hookers and bacon?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and for the super rich: hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not for engineers though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

except the PE's with fatty money


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and airplanes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

airplanes on treadmills


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What if the treadmill was on free-rolling wheels?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Being operated by a centaur


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

who needs to wipe his ass


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but the unicorn is busy operating the Tank


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At the convention


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

where everyone is drunk on scotch ramen


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and laughing to the latest update from Fudgey


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

whose update includes ac slatering


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a toilet mounted to a trebuchet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

while Dean Wormer yells at the guys from Animal House


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

As they shoot Major Highway's zombie nuts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

because he's showing off his PE-ness


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

While DV and VTE scrapbook the entire event


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

including a reference to the worlds greatest stormwater modeler


----------



## engineergurl

wow...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

all within the USS Chucktown


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need a cigarette...


----------



## Krakosky

Fudgey's date update trailed off into silence. We're all still waiting in suspense.


----------



## Krakosky

Tanky doesn't like to be kept waiting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tanky is cranky


----------



## Ble_PE

blah.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but sometimes it takes a while for the cleanup process to run it's course post fudgey event. With or without drop cloths...


----------



## envirotex

trying to get all 20 of your posts at the same time?


----------



## Krakosky

^ lol.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dexman is on a crusade to get back to 10k posts.


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait till RG deletes him at 9999...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will take my chances...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP again?

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

another post for the spam count


----------



## envirotex

only four away from 1700


----------



## envirotex

maybe I should just even it out


----------



## envirotex

round numbers are good


----------



## envirotex

then I've got to work


----------



## envirotex

alrighty then


----------



## engineergurl

I have to say, what happened to quality over quantity?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think quality went into the garbage after the last 10k.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There were only a couple of us playing and we had a deadline to meet.


----------



## Krakosky

Noobz with Boobz


----------



## envirotex

no rules


----------



## YMZ PE

Krakosky said:


> Noobz with Boobz


Skanks with Tanks


----------



## Chucktown PE

This thread is just a blatant attempt at increasing post counts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chucktown PE said:


> This thread is just a blatant attempt at increasing post counts.


Why


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

would


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

anyone


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

do


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

that?


----------



## Krakosky

YMZ PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noobz with Boobz
> 
> 
> 
> Skanks with Tanks
Click to expand...


Lol! We need those shirts!


----------



## Chucktown PE

YOU PEOPLE ARE SHAMELESS


----------



## Chucktown PE

what do you mean by you people?


----------



## Chucktown PE

I MEAN YOU PEOPLE THAT KEEP DOUBLE, TRIPLE, EVEN QUADRUPLE POSTING AT TIMES


----------



## Chucktown PE

who would do such a thing?


----------



## Chucktown PE

YOU WOULD YOU JACKASS, YOU'VE JUST POSTED 5 TIMES IN A ROW


----------



## Chucktown PE

no, you just made it 5, I just made it six, if we're the same person, which we're not


----------



## Chucktown PE

GO F YOURSELF


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like I missed out on some fun


----------



## blybrook PE

oh well; that's how life goes


----------



## Krakosky

WHERE IS FUDGEY?!


----------



## Chucktown PE

He's probably still cleaning up. He really shit the bed last time......literally.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some things just cannot be cleaned. You're only hope to reuse the space would be to burn it to the ground and rebuild with insurance money.


----------



## envirotex

maybe the fact that he hasn't posted yet is a good sign...


----------



## Chucktown PE

^ Generally that's not how it goes with Fudgey. If it went well then he posts fairly quickly. When he has an accident it usually takes a while for him to work up the nerve to post the story.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Plus if it goes badly, the write-up tends to be A LOT longer...


----------



## YMZ PE

Has it ever gone well?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You could say some events turned out better than others...


----------



## knight1fox3

Haven't seen Slacker posting it today so here goes:

POST TOASTIES!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

YMZ PE said:


> Has it ever gone well?


He lost his V-card and posted about it a few years back. I'd call that a win. I'd say we were all as shocked as the girl's mom when she found him AC Slatering their guest bath the following Thanksgiving.


----------



## YMZ PE

I have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Chucktown PE

YMZ PE said:


> I have a lot of reading to do.


It goes quick. It's like reading a novel that you just can't put down....except there's a lot more fecal matter, puking, diarrhea, weird sexual positions, etc. Actually, it's more like a train wreck than a novel....just with a lot of fecal matter, puking, diarrhea, weird sexual positions, etc.


----------



## envirotex

hmm. moving on post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

keeping it going


----------



## blybrook PE

almost to another top


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post SETUP


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post

TOP??


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

nice


----------



## Chucktown PE

SPAM


----------



## Chucktown PE

leaving the office while Windows updates post


----------



## Chucktown PE

actually that should have read "trying to leave the office while Windows updates post"


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post

Every one helps us get to the 15k mark


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## blybrook PE

Holy cow batman, that advertisement is HUGE!


----------



## blybrook PE

www.eaglepazz.com advertisement is 400% bigger than the page (estimated)


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

copy.paste.post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## engineergurl

morning...


----------



## mudpuppy

wood


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for the cause


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## engineergurl

after lunch post


----------



## Chucktown PE

shameless pre-lunch post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chuck, you need to pick up the pace if you want to hit 10k by the end of the year...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Plus, I'm close to passing you up...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dexman, I already conceded that I won't hit 10k by the end of the year. I just can't keep up the pace.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I feel like I might hit 8k


----------



## Chucktown PE

And I'm okay with that


----------



## Chucktown PE

Because that would still put me in the upper echelon of EB.com post counts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Slacker


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15k threads are great for boosting post counts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At the rate I've been going, I could hit 10k by thanksgiving


----------



## Flyer_PE

Post lunch +1


----------



## Chucktown PE

I would really like to get pack onto the first page of top posters. It used to be in a tabular format, now it's in a list. It was more like a wall of fame before. It's definitely not as exciting now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon

and I'm done for a bit.


----------



## envirotex

I would imagine so after all that.


----------



## envirotex

Post


----------



## envirotex

and so as not to get called out for double posting even though there are no rules, another post for the triple


----------



## Chucktown PE

hookers and bacon?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, and blow.

Is that better?


----------



## Supe

How could it not be?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Another round for the group then!!


----------



## engineergurl

nearing the end of the day post?


----------



## Chucktown PE

bored out of my freaking mind post and having a very tough time getting motivated.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Plenty to do, but not motivated to do any of it.


----------



## snickerd3

all of the above!

my ears are bugging me so the concentration abililty is low and the irratability is high. and one the IT folks walking around today has the worst smelling cheap ass colgne/aftershave/hair spray on today. good golly i have to leave the area when he is around or else my allergies act up.


----------



## knight1fox3

Toasty post?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Managed to catch a case of the dizzy's this afternoon. Not really sure what set it off, but I don't like it.


----------



## engineergurl

post work out, pre dinner post...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chillin with the fam post


----------



## YMZ PE

Eating salad for the first time in months post


----------



## YMZ PE

Thinking about how I'm probably going to die of a heart attack by the time I'm 40 post


----------



## YMZ PE

Back to eating deep fried chocolate after a brief pause to ponder my mortality post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Inspecting the work done so far on my back patio post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish this page.


----------



## YMZ PE

TOP


----------



## YMZ PE

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post


----------



## YMZ PE

Sorry Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, its all part of the game


----------



## engineergurl

what happened to the zombie game?


----------



## envirotex

I bite engineergurl. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## engineergurl

then I bite YMZ


----------



## YMZ PE

Then I bite envirotex.

Wait, what were the rules?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Zombie game is still going, just quiet today.


----------



## envirotex

still on the dark side and holding...now everyone knows.


----------



## engineergurl

I think you are playing... maybe


----------



## envirotex

wait...does that actually count as a bite?


----------



## envirotex

anyway. posting it up here, boss.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> I bite engineergurl. Welcome to the dark side





YMZ PE said:


> Then I bite envirotex.





engineergurl said:


> then I bite YMZ


SAVE IT FOR THE CALENDAR SHOOT!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## YMZ PE

LOL!


----------



## Supe

*Grabs Canon 7D and 70-200L f/2.8 ISII lens*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think we need better lighting, but I like where this is headed...


----------



## YMZ PE

Agreed. I'm not too keen on the 7D's picture quality at high ISO. The noise should be coming from the subjects, not the camera, am I right? :eyebrows:


----------



## Supe

The 7D does just fine at 1600 ISO. Besides, I've got a 580EXII flash for it. We'll leave off the bounce card so the shadows really catch all the curves...


----------



## Krakosky

Boobz


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## engineergurl

guys... it really is just a game...

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-maryland-cannibal,0,1466211.story


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, post toasties


----------



## engineergurl

note that it did not specify what kind of engineering student...


----------



## YMZ PE

It sounded like electrical, from the description of his research.

Watch out for mudpuppy and knightfox.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> It sounded like electrical, from the description of his research.


Was he installing a ceiling fan?


----------



## Chucktown PE

These zombies are running around everywhere. I'll have to rerun my calculations that I did in the first zombie game to see how quickly we can expect the zombie population to increase. I'd stay away from any airports and keep your shotguns loaded.


----------



## YMZ PE

Keep up the cardio and don't forget to check the backseat.


----------



## envirotex

ugh. Not OK for lunch time reading.


----------



## Master slacker

But great for dieting


----------



## Chucktown PE

These are headlines currently on Drudge. The infection is clearly spreading, although at much slower rates than we initially predicted. At this rate I expect 10% of the population to be infected some time around September 13, 2014. However, this could all be easily taken care of right now with a box of shotgun shells....but no....these zombies will continue to live because these people are way too cowardly to take care of business.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's because all of the survivors prefer to hide as opposed to revealing themselves enough to shoot a zombie...


----------



## Guest

How has this thread not gotten any action for over four hours??!!


----------



## Flyer_PE

Slow news day?


----------



## envirotex

one for the cause


----------



## envirotex

two for the cause


----------



## envirotex

and too much spamming eb.com yesterday and not enough working would be my guess


----------



## Guest

How can you NOT have time to spam the 15k thread??!!

Even I have time to spam it a little ... and I work like 80 hrs per week!


----------



## Flyer_PE

I have an excuse, I had a nasty little bug hit me late last night and carry into this morning. Feeling better now but very tired.


----------



## Guest

WOW!! I had something really bad hit me over the weekend and into the early part of this week. I am still only at 75% ....


----------



## engineergurl

tech this isn't REALLY a 15k thread, we just hijacked it... hence there are no rules...


----------



## blybrook PE

no rules are good rules


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Toasties


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wait for snarf


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wait for who?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, not again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, here he comes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Told you he was coming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But no one listened.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Told you so.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Oh well, maybe you'll listen next time.


----------



## blybrook PE

nah, we don't listen


----------



## blybrook PE

or read for that matter


----------



## blybrook PE

we just post random


----------



## blybrook PE

things for others to try to follow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fair enough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At least the standards are being maintained.


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Boobz


LOL!!! There she goes again!



YMZ PE said:


> It sounded like electrical, from the description of his research.
> 
> Watch out for mudpuppy and knightfox.


No way! I'm guessing mechanical HVAC...


----------



## engineergurl

I bite envirotex....


----------



## Master slacker

That's not nice. Are you upset about her passing of Venus?


----------



## engineergurl

she bit me first...


----------



## Krakosky

CHOMP


----------



## Chucktown PE

This whole Venus transit thing has got the women acting crazy.


----------



## YMZ PE

Chucktown PE said:


> This whole Venus transit thing has got the women acting crazy.


My euphemism of choice is typically "My Aunt Flo is coming to town", but this sounds much more poetic.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I thought the Transit of Venus is when a lady rubs her lady parts across someone's face?


----------



## YMZ PE

#1 - That definition was never officially adopted by the Urban Dictionary committee

#2 - Why would that make the women act crazy?


----------



## YMZ PE

I just checked to make sure I wasn't posting in the Kids of EB thread. I didn't want to corrupt it further.


----------



## YMZ PE

At this point, the 15K and Kids threads are reading about the same.


----------



## YMZ PE

So I'm taking it back to this thread's originally intended derailment - spamming.


----------



## YMZ PE

Spam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

morning


----------



## Master slacker

From the thread which has gone way beyond corrupting...



Krakosky said:


> You heard her, someone go draw a vagina in paint. This sounds like a job for MS.


Done, but can't upload / attach it for some reason. Guess you'll just have to wait.


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh no, MS is having trouble getting it up!


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait, I said I wasn't going to do that anymore.


----------



## engineergurl

seriously, I need to stop reading this crap at work, Ms J in the cube next to me keeps asking whats so funny and if it's that "engineer-boy with the black lab posting on that crazy website again."


----------



## Krakosky

^ haha. I too find myself LOLing.


----------



## engineergurl

try explaining some of the stuff (even a mild summary) to a 70 year old southern raised woman... she giggles like no tomorrow... two days ago, she came to me and asked me what skidmarks were and how one got them on their underwear... nothing tops the conversation about what a poop shoot was... now she walks around saying, "oh, they are giving it to me up the poop shoot again" anytime someone makes her have to do extra work... funny but not funny at the same time...


----------



## Master slacker

poop _*chute*_.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I find myself starting several comments to my wife with something to the effect of "On the engineering website..."


----------



## envirotex

spam.


----------



## envirotex

stop talking. spam.


----------



## envirotex

the other threads are for talking. spam.


----------



## envirotex

and capitalization. spam.


----------



## envirotex

spam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Shall we discuss spam recipies?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon wrapped spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

fried spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam stew


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam ice cream


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam meatloaf


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

green spam &amp; eggs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam juice


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam-tini


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam &amp; tonic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam sorbet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam pancakes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP spam

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

beer-battered spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

twice baked spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam salad with a spam vinigarette


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sweet &amp; sour spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

kung pao spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam tacos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

refried spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spagetti and spam balls


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam panini


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

6300 spam posts!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

peanut butter and spam sammich


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam wellington


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam ravioli


----------



## envirotex

you forgot spam gumbo.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

baked potato with spam bits


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

haven't gotten there yet


----------



## YMZ PE

Spammity spam!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam-balaya


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam-o's


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam burgers


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

toast with spam spread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

grilled spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

honey baked spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

smoked spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam jerky


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam &amp; tonic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam milkshake


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ It brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and damn right, it's better than yours


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I could teach you


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but I'd have to charge


----------



## envirotex

post. more reply options.


----------



## Krakosky

Boobz made of spam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now let's not get carried away.


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> poop _*chute*_.


Mute point... HA HA HA

(see I can make fun of myself)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No point is moot.


----------



## Guest

This is some seriously sad spam ...

Just sayin'


----------



## Flyer_PE

As opposed to happy spam?


----------



## Guest

Well, perhaps spam with a purpose?


----------



## engineergurl

spam has a purpose... to provide nutrients to all that survive the zombie apocolypse


----------



## Guest

^^^ That's a start


----------



## Chucktown PE

finishing up some drawings and going home spam


----------



## engineergurl

I figure I can live off of deer meat for a while, but eventually they will become tainted


----------



## Flyer_PE

I thought the only real purpose spam served was fodder for a Monty Python skit.


----------



## Chucktown PE

engineergurl said:


> I figure I can live off of deer meat for a while, but eventually they will become tainted


Do you freeze the meat?


----------



## envirotex

Flyer_PE said:


> I thought the only real purpose spam served was fodder for a Monty Python skit.


oh no, that's not it. it's worthy of an entire festival.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spamarama


----------



## envirotex

GuacaSPAMole


----------



## envirotex

SPAMalama Ding Dong


----------



## envirotex

and the set up, because i'm feeling generous...


----------



## Guest

Does that mean I am the recipient of the setup?!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You have effectively been setup. Well done


----------



## engineergurl

Chucktown PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure I can live off of deer meat for a while, but eventually they will become tainted
> 
> 
> 
> Do you freeze the meat?
Click to expand...

not until it's dead... I am assuming that zombie deer meat wouldn't taste good...


----------



## envirotex

jregieng said:


> Does that mean I am the recipient of the setup?!


You're welcome for the top.

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm not motivated at all today.


----------



## envirotex

^^^and that's different from yesterday?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yesterday I was motivated to work. I just didn't do it.


----------



## envirotex

Well. Now you're behind.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not if the deadline hasn't passed.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I'm not motivated at all today.


I'll be sure to have several beers for you in downtown San Fran. 

Had to come through the Denver airport. Damn Frontier Airlines...


----------



## blybrook PE

not motivated to write these field reports, so I'll send my first spam of the day, then get to writing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What's wrong with Frontier? I've always found direct flights readily available from them. Granted, they're based out of Denver, but that's only a minor detail.


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


> From the thread which has gone way beyond corrupting...
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You heard her, someone go draw a vagina in paint. This sounds like a job for MS.
> 
> 
> 
> Done, but can't upload / attach it for some reason. Guess you'll just have to wait.
Click to expand...

Hey MS, you still owe us a picture of a vajeena.


----------



## Guest

And yet no action in the 15k on a Friday afternoon ... where's the love??!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Everyone's at home already enjoying a cold one instead of spamming EB...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post

Setup


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post

TOP

:bananadoggywow:


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post?


----------



## Flyer_PE

Working on Saturday post. I don't think I'm going to see a day off until the 29th.


----------



## envirotex

post.


----------



## Guest

I am sorta there with you Flyer ... slightly different reasons.

I can't seem to bring myself to complete a conference paper that I am co-authoring. Right now I am SERIOUSLY wondering why I would have committed to this four months ago! :brick:


----------



## Guest

My contribution ... phatty money ....


----------



## Chucktown PE

Here's something crazy. Thursday night I walked outside of my house and a freakin bat flew up my shorts. I didn't have any scratches or signs of a flesh wound but just to be safe I called the health department this morning just to see if I need to do anything. Sure enough they told me to get my rear end over to the ER for post exposure rabies vaccines. Which is where I am sitting right now, waiting for my series of shots to begin. Fun way to spend a Saturday, but better than dying from rabies in a month or two.


----------



## Guest

That IS pretty crazy CT ....

Are you sure you didn't get any


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sitting here watching my daughter's dance class run through rehearsals for their receital next week.


----------



## Guest

Still ... staring ... at ..... conference .... paper ....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Im sure it likes the attention


----------



## Chucktown PE

Just got 6 shots. 5 in one arm, one in the other. 4 more shots to go over the next month and then I can go fight rabid animals with no fear of getting rabies. Awesomeness.


----------



## Guest

Dex - it's hardly getting excited, the attention it is getting is blank/zombie-like attention

CT - what's up with the innoculations?!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Speaking of zombies, there's always room for more players in the zombie game...


----------



## Flyer_PE

Getting a lot done today. I always get so much more accomplished on days when the client isn't in their offices.


----------



## Chucktown PE

jregieng said:


> Dex - it's hardly getting excited, the attention it is getting is blank/zombie-like attention
> 
> CT - what's up with the innoculations?!


The four shots over a month are an actual vaccine. The other shots are human immunoglobulin which helps my immune system fight the virus before the vaccine is effective.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Pretty sure I broke my thumb last night during the softball game. Not fun at all.


----------



## Master slacker

well htat beets me breaknigni my ring fingere in jv balll in school. i dontns feels so lame anow thanks


----------



## Guest

Really disappointed that the quality spam that I have come to know and love just isn't here ....

Where's the love?!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post


----------



## Guest

^^^ Well, that's what I am getting at ....


----------



## Krakosky

Posty mctank post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Really dont want to clean around the house, but know it needs to be done.


----------



## Guest

Hmmm ... I have made a pretty good waste of a day ... but I also needed it.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Only worked 4 hours today. It's almost like a day off. I think I'm going to go get ice cream with the family in a few minutes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Been a lazy day so far, which means my wife will be pissed when she gets home...


----------



## engineergurl

Post beach trip post...


----------



## Krakosky

Post beach trip dinner post.


----------



## engineergurl

post it was pull the ladies of eb over for speeding weekend, and only one of us got out of a ticket post... BAH HA HA HA...


----------



## Krakosky

Well, only one of us was going 21 over. Lol


----------



## engineergurl

and the other one of us knew the cop... I seriously can't believe she asked if my fence was fixed and why I was in such a hurry... when I told her she just said, turn your radio down, I'll see you next time you call us...wth?!?!?


----------



## mudpuppy

Were you working the sweet cheeks?


----------



## Master slacker

Sounds like there were 3 girls involved in a cup...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, wife was pissed. Dispite the fact the rest of the house was cleaned up (including the garage so she could park inside again), she was mad there were still dishes in the sink. Her argument: "I asked you to do the dishes yesterday."

I was in a no-win there. If I had done the dishes, the rest of the house would have been trashed, and she would be mad. Oh well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Other than the wife being pissed for not doing the dishes, it was a good weekend.

Between the time I left work Friday afternoon until Sunday evening, I managed to break my thumb, watch my daughter go through dance rehearsals, have a block party with the neighbors, got drunk, had the cops called on us, almost got a DUI for moving my car from the street (where it was illegally parked) to my driveway, passed out sometime after midnight, got the house straightened up, drank some more, and finally crashed Sunday night.

Lots of alcohol, lots of grilled food, lots of good times. Now I just need to find the Advil...


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## engineergurl

I went to the dentist today, they painted on that fluoride stuff, now I have a stomach ache... I hate that fluoride stuff.


----------



## Master slacker

haven't been to the dentist in 5 years.


----------



## blybrook PE

have a moose and calf living in my back yard. Outdoor projects on hold until they move on.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> haven't been to the dentist in 5 years.


Isn't that the norm in LA? LOL! Just messin' with ya...



engineergurl said:


> I went to the dentist today, they painted on that fluoride stuff, now I have a stomach ache... I hate that fluoride stuff.


You can decline to have it done. I know that Fluroide specifically isn't covered under our dental plan and it was costing $20 extra and a stomach ache each time. I said the hell with that. Bad for your stomach lining too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I haven't done flouride in years. I was told at one point that it was only really useful for children and they stopped doing it after you turned 16


----------



## Dark Knight

I had to re-read the first post of this thread just to be sure this one was not an extended version of the old 10k game.


----------



## engineergurl

I usually catch the lady and tell her know before hand, this is the first time I've had it in a few years, and now I remember why I was so against it...


----------



## envirotex

envirotex said:


> impossible to resist spam, and I feel like it's kind of in honor of his achievement...
> 
> now all we need is the dark knight.





Dark Knight said:


> I had to re-read the first post of this thread just to be sure this one was not an extended version of the old 10k game.


I'm surprised you're just now getting here...I sent out the bat signal a long time ago...


----------



## Dark Knight

envirotex said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> impossible to resist spam, and I feel like it's kind of in honor of his achievement...
> 
> now all we need is the dark knight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-read the first post of this thread just to be sure this one was not an extended version of the old 10k game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised you're just now getting here...I sent out the bat signal a long time ago...
Click to expand...

Have been busy and then busy on vacation. Thanks for the call.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ And you got a free ToP for your troubles


----------



## Dark Knight

Better lucky than good...

Just have one question. Why was I needed? I sense some kind of subliminal message there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's not a legit spam fest without the entire team...


----------



## engineergurl

bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Crap, I need to work on my daily post count and maintain the 20 posts per day average to hit 10k by the end of the year...


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I didn't hardly post all weekend and need to make up for that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


My job is so awesome, every day is Friday...


----------



## blybrook PE

Where's the stapler?


----------



## knight1fox3

No time for the stapler, got a meeting with the Bobs....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think I do a total of 15 minutes of actual work.


----------



## engineergurl

is it ever going to stop raining?


----------



## snickerd3

maybe.


----------



## pbrme

HFS I didn't realize this took off so fast. I'm in for a ride!!!! :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We could use some rain. My sprinkler system is struggling to keep up with the constant hot/sunny/windy weather.


----------



## pbrme

I'm here, spamming and having fun you guys...


----------



## pbrme

No one likes the rain in WA, there's too much of it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spam bacon


----------



## pbrme

crotch bacon


----------



## pbrme

Race ya to 1k


----------



## pbrme

and


----------



## pbrme

Go....!!!!


----------



## pbrme

sloth bacon


----------



## pbrme

scotch and bacon


----------



## pbrme

strippers and bacon


----------



## pbrme

bacon and bj


----------



## pbrme

someone musta walked into your office


----------



## pbrme

...and this is my colleague Redase Mustavich


----------



## pbrme

spampers


----------



## pbrme

put on a clean pair and post ya puss


----------



## pbrme

fine, I'll make the push solo cup


----------



## pbrme

spam


----------



## pbrme

red cup with spam being shared by two...


----------



## pbrme

spaim


----------



## pbrme

Sipam


----------



## pbrme

Solar spamels


----------



## pbrme

Spamel pack


----------



## pbrme

Spamel lights


----------



## Dark Knight

(.)(.)


----------



## pbrme

spame and fortune


----------



## pbrme

BOOBs!


----------



## pbrme

candy coated spam


----------



## pbrme

sponer


----------



## pbrme

spamer


----------



## pbrme

hot carl's spam


----------



## pbrme

holly spam


----------



## pbrme

spam farts!


----------



## pbrme

1k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam and cheese

edit: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## pbrme

and top

Almost ldman:


----------



## pbrme

damn you f5 corner spamer


----------



## blybrook PE

missed the top


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL; he just timed it right


----------



## Dark Knight

PB, in case you did not realize it...already passed the 1000 mark.


----------



## blybrook PE

at this pace, it'll be a LONG time before we hit 15k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

it was lucky timing, that's all


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15k by the end of the year?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

That'd be the soonest!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bly and I are on the same pace to hit 8k and 10k respectively at the same time.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

Doubt we'd get there by the next test session


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be happy with the 5k; but will shoot for 8...


----------



## pbrme

^^^ I no git...

Already past the 1K??

That. Just. Happend


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

we'll get there soon enough


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

nom


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

1k is in the past pbr


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe PBR meant to race you to the next 1k in postings; not thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

time to move on


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

focus on the next goal of 2k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

someday I suppose


----------



## blybrook PE

2k by the end of lunch?

Hmm, maybe if we had everyone spamming like mad... I got a 1/2 hour


----------



## blybrook PE

Who's in?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

unless the admins shut us down


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, they might. Sapper's dead today, so he may do that


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lunch time was 3 hours ago


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

not hither... lunch is now


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership

I'm in... gOOOOOO


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

we need more players for the zombie game


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm waiting to find out if I won the 10k generator at auction or not


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

the game's gone quiet


----------



## blybrook PE

zombie game is near over; zombies are nearing takeover


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> we need more players for the zombie game


No one likes to zombie it seems


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

because everyone is satisfied with being a zombie


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hot half native &amp; latino girls here&amp;*()#:? Click to enlarge your membership


----------



## blybrook PE

darn 5 second rule!


----------



## pbrme

pwioqu


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

oh well, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pwnage


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

weuir


----------



## blybrook PE

it ain't over yet Dex... Bad bites today / tomorrow could drag it on for a while


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

farting in...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It was only supposed to be a waiting game...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

who should I shoot???


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

maybe take a break until October once this round is done


----------



## pbrme

I shoot Dex... right in his moderator balls


----------



## blybrook PE

MS is your nearest rival @ 13 days... But don't we want to end it?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Look at that splatter!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

If I shoot MS, it ends his streak


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbr, I don't think there's a bad shot out there...


----------



## pbrme

should I?


----------



## blybrook PE

and will cause the game to continue on longer


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

naw clown, just bite him back tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

plenty o' Z's out there


----------



## pbrme

hope he doesn't read thiss, oops


----------



## blybrook PE

he'll be dead tomorrow; it'd be an extra couple days


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's another out there with 13 days as a zombie, and one more with a similar length current zombie streak


----------



## pbrme

Well I'm just sayin


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

well shit balls


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

just sayin


----------



## pbrme

ohhh ef. Just passed 2K guys!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

I only see one at 13


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin


----------



## pbrme

2k,

I'm such an uber spamer


----------



## blybrook PE

oh well; my chart could be off


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

2k,

I'm such an uber spamer


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

2k,

I'm such an uber spamer


----------



## blybrook PE

comin up on 4.5k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Then your spreadsheet is wrong....


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Loard Humperdink


----------



## blybrook PE

Could be, oh well. I know who the other one is closest, so it's probably that person


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Buwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Loard Humperdink's spread sheet is never wrong


----------



## blybrook PE

not that they'll mind staying a zombie


----------



## pbrme

Loard Humperdink


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Spam Loard Humperdink


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Thsi is way more fun than reading through the entire damn thing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What if I started randomly shooting/biting people out there...


----------



## blybrook PE

What happened to Dex? he get bored?


----------



## pbrme

1136


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, the moderator joins in?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

the mod playing the game would be an unfair advantage


----------



## pbrme

Dex went to check his spreadsheet


----------



## blybrook PE

since you'd have the master sheet too


----------



## blybrook PE

he musta


----------



## pbrme

Spam Darts


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Dex's spreadsheet is flawed


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

&lt;--- has proof


----------



## pbrme

af;hiopwoeih


----------



## blybrook PE

could be, I found a few "misses" with the last posting he had


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Cartwheel booger farts


----------



## blybrook PE

oh well, wonder if my powerup is still valid since I wasn't supposed to get it until after the last switch over


----------



## pbrme

ah haha


----------



## blybrook PE

I got it early, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

He's going the distance


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

he's going for speed


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

5


----------



## pbrme

he's all alone


----------



## blybrook PE

4


----------



## pbrme

all alone


----------



## blybrook PE

3


----------



## pbrme

in his time of need


----------



## blybrook PE

2


----------



## pbrme

1


----------



## blybrook PE

my count is off.... 0!


----------



## pbrme

boom goes the dynamite


----------



## pbrme

what game is this again?


----------



## blybrook PE

there you have it folks, 4.5 k; mostly spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

whoa this slowwwed way down


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My spreadsheet is never flawed


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex was in horse to stable


----------



## pbrme

oop. there it goes


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

what for?


----------



## blybrook PE

if it isnt' flawed, then why did I get my powerup before the conversion back to zombie?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Like Sapper, you're probably reading it wrong


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Dex, horse and stable = not as much fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You had the power up as a zombie


----------



## pbrme

Dex, your spreadsheet is off.


----------



## blybrook PE

Could have, but both of ours matched until 6/1 for the most part. I was able to fill in 2 holes that I had


----------



## pbrme

this is why the game lost popularity.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And I waited until you got shot twice in one day to take it away


----------



## blybrook PE

but thought it wasn't supposed to take affect until I converted back to a zombie again


----------



## pbrme

people where PM'ing me and asking why it was off


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Which one is off then?


----------



## blybrook PE

or did I read that posting wrong?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

I was like "don't know, get the video"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My spreadsheet shows who bit/shot who


----------



## pbrme

and they's like "you shut'cho mouth"


----------



## blybrook PE

For one, you missed a sap conversion to zombie land and back in the middle of one of the weeks; have him marked as a survivor the whole time


----------



## pbrme

nugh uhhh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and no, I'm not going to post the hidden cells with the "who dunnit"


----------



## blybrook PE

he flipped back and forth a couple times there


----------



## pbrme

Dex, I'm only picking on you cause of what Sapper said


----------



## blybrook PE

don't want you too, that'd make it too easy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> For one, you missed a sap conversion to zombie land and back in the middle of one of the weeks; have him marked as a survivor the whole time


What if he bit a zombie? He'd be cured and no one would know about it...


----------



## pbrme

Dex, I'm only picking on you cause of what Sapper said


----------



## blybrook PE

who got that last top?


----------



## pbrme

ladies


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's impossible to get all the "bad bites" without having alliances


----------



## blybrook PE

unless he keeps PWZ...


----------



## blybrook PE

true, and there's a lot of PWZ this round


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's only fair because I gave sapper hell when he messed up near the end of the last round


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

I gotta get ouat here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PWZ?


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, ok, ok... We'll leave it be


----------



## blybrook PE

posting while zombie


----------



## pbrme

back to work and sich


----------



## blybrook PE

I got another 12 minutes for lunch


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pals with zombies?


----------



## pbrme

uber pwnage


----------



## blybrook PE

nah, spam a thon


----------



## pbrme

k, I'll stck round for a bit


----------



## pbrme

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

well, lost the generator bid... Probably for the better, it weighs 1200 lbs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

there was a little PWZ and Sapper got called out for it


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## blybrook PE

it paints a target on himself for doing that though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

generator for you or your company?


----------



## pbrme

Perfect Wart's &amp; Zits


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, I think he likes being targeted


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## blybrook PE

no, generator for backup at the homestead


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## blybrook PE

wanted to get a 10k to run the house / welder with


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's all fun and games until your zombie nuts get shot off


----------



## blybrook PE

diesel powered, MEP 003 military surplus


----------



## pbrme

:w00t:


----------



## blybrook PE

so I'll spend the same amount of $$ on a 5k that has the welder built in


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

probably pretty common for everyone to have a generator up there, huh?


----------



## pbrme

I shoot Blybrook's balls off


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be using it to help a neighbor rebuild his bridge this summer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

meh


----------



## pbrme

:15:

Edit: Top


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## blybrook PE

geeze, I shoot off your hands so you can't grip the PBR


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

nice


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> I gotta get ouat here


True dat! Put the PBR on ice!


----------



## blybrook PE

most folks have a genny for backup power


----------



## pbrme

Farfrompoopen


----------



## blybrook PE

another spammer arrives


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

should probably get back to work...


----------



## blybrook PE

they keep moving you away from the crapper, eh?


----------



## pbrme

I'd just drink with my feet botch


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, it's about that time


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, that'd be a sight to see


----------



## pbrme

or have hot models feed it to me


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Dex, I'm only picking on you cause of what Sapper said

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

that may be too nice of a thing to have happen


----------



## pbrme

Dex, I'm only picking on you cause of what Sapper said

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

knock knock


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

knock knock


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

knock knock


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

Ain't answerin the door


----------



## pbrme

knock knock


----------



## blybrook PE

don't have the shotgun with me today


----------



## pbrme

I said knock knock!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*knock knock*!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

and I said I ain't answerin the door


----------



## pbrme

*knock knock*!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Shoots through door with DE 50 cal...


----------



## pbrme

ohhh


----------



## pbrme

Ducks


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Ring's Door bell


----------



## blybrook PE

almost to next page


----------



## pbrme

Ding Dong


----------



## pbrme

Ding Dong


----------



## pbrme

Ding Dong


----------



## pbrme

Ding Dong


----------



## blybrook PE

that was disconnected LONG ago and rewired.

You get the full 220v charge backfed from the transformer


----------



## blybrook PE

Repels most solicitors and trespassers


----------



## pbrme

Forcefield


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Nuh uh, Forcefield'd


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

setup


----------



## pbrme

Nuh uh, Forcefield'd


----------



## blybrook PE

got the top


----------



## pbrme

I Forcefield'd it


----------



## blybrook PE

forcefield powered by what?


----------



## pbrme

K, time to get to work


----------



## blybrook PE

looks like everyone else split


----------



## pbrme

Say what agian


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, I reckon so. Have a goodin... Till the next spam dish out


----------



## pbrme

Marvin


----------



## pbrme

Y'n 2


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

PBR out


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out...


----------



## pbrme

kidding, PBR out


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

*


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Zzzzzz


----------



## engineergurl

post dinner post... geeze you guys...


----------



## Krakosky

After dinner evening post.


----------



## knight1fox3

After taco night post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just shut down the grill for the evening.


----------



## engineergurl

morning post


----------



## Krakosky

Morning vacation post.


----------



## engineergurl

I had a nightmare last night, it started out as an action packed dream... I'm not sure what the heck because I don't remember much about it, but Brad Pitt was in it (in his Inglorious Bastards movie character) and Ben Affleck (in the Jack Ryan sort of character, even though he sucked at that role compared to the other dude) there was gun fights and horses and somehow we were in a big warehouse or airplane hangar or something, and there was like 8 people on my team and our ambush on the facility was faulty because they had tricked us in regards to the numbers of men they had there, and as the fight ended, we all were in like a cargo bay area, and then some Asian guy came out with blowgun and killer darts and killed off everyone but Brad Pitt (who was for some reason, riding a horse) and myself... somehow I went all Airbender and was able to dodge these, and get to a very old pick up truck, and then Brad Pitt rode the horse into the bed of the truck and we got out of the building just as the cargo bay door closed... and then I woke up in a dead sweat at 2:30 in the morning and never went back to sleep...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn.


----------



## roadwreck

engineergurl said:


> ...and Ben Affleck (in the Jack Ryan sort of character, even though he sucked at that role compared to* the other dude*)...


The other* two* dudes that played Jack Ryan. Most people remember Harrison Ford playing Jack Ryan in _Patriot Games_ and _Clear and Present Danger_, but Alec Baldwin was the original Dr. Jack Ryan in the _The Hunt for Red October. _


----------



## snickerd3

for not neing able to remember what happened you remembered a lot. It must be that darn venus transition thing...you aren't the only one with weird dreams lately.


----------



## YMZ PE

I've been having weird dreams too. Last night's involved meeting members of EB, and everyone looked exactly like their avatars. No riding horses with Brad Pitt for me, unfortunately.


----------



## engineergurl

roadwreck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Ben Affleck (in the Jack Ryan sort of character, even though he sucked at that role compared to* the other dude*)...
> 
> 
> 
> The other* two* dudes that played Jack Ryan. Most people remember Harrison Ford playing Jack Ryan in _Patriot Games_ and _Clear and Present Danger_, but Alec Baldwin was the original Dr. Jack Ryan in the _The Hunt for Red October. _
Click to expand...

no one can be as hot in any movie as Harrison Ford... except for maybe Nicolas Cage... Alec Baldwin in my mind can never compare to Stephen... and will always live in his brothers shadow...


----------



## envirotex

Brad Pitt always survives; he's a vampire named Louis.


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... that little girl in that movie freaked me out...


----------



## pbrme

post morning post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mmmmm Jessica Alba....







Ok, now we're back on track.


----------



## pbrme

^ does not see


----------



## Dark Knight

Dexman PE said:


> mmmmm Jessica Alba....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now we're back on track.


Thanks Dex.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbrme said:


> ^ does not see


Then just do a google image search for Jessica Alba and pick one for yourself:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;q=jessica%20alba&amp;gbv=2&amp;um=1&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=og&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> no one can be as hot in any movie as Harrison Ford... except for maybe Nicolas Cage... Alec Baldwin in my mind can never compare to Stephen... and will always live in his brothers shadow...


What about Adam Baldwin (Firefly)? Or is that no relation?


----------



## YMZ PE

Ooh, Jayne was pretty hot too.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Ooh, Jayne was pretty hot too.


Tis what most of my lady friends say too...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

focus people...


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm trying to, but I'm too straight!


----------



## engineergurl

post lunch post.


----------



## envirotex

forever and a day post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

How about next Thursday instead? Forever doesn't really work for me.


----------



## envirotex

Sorry, can't. I'll be busy counting the minutes until my vacation then.

Right now the time is measured in hours.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm looking forward to my vacation too. I will be off from the 23rd through July 4th to work on the back yard. I definitely need a break from the office, even if it's to install landscaping around the house.


----------



## envirotex

Yeah. We're just visiting family and hanging out at the lake, but time away is definitely needed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I tried drinking on nights &amp; weekends, but it's just not the same when you have to go to work the next day...


----------



## envirotex

not much motivation this afternoon


----------



## knight1fox3

Doesn't matter what you do with vacation as long as it isn't work-related. Good to recharge...



Dexman PE said:


> I tried drinking on nights &amp; weekends, but it's just not the same when you have to go to work the next day...


Agreed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not much motivation either.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Not much motivation either.


You always say that! Well, that and no posting in the Friday thread on non-Friday days. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

after noon post


----------



## envirotex

not even really motivated to spam, that's bad


----------



## envirotex

multiquote quote

post more reply options


----------



## envirotex

like this

report edit


----------



## envirotex

post more reply options


----------



## envirotex

reply to this topic


----------



## envirotex

posted today 1:37 PM


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> not even really motivated to spam, that's bad


hmy:


----------



## envirotex

Page 28 of 28


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much motivation either.
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that! Well, that and no posting in the Friday thread on non-Friday days. LOL
Click to expand...

Not always. Sometimes I'm not motivated enough to say I'm not motivated...


----------



## envirotex

1 member, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

1 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## knight1fox3

* 2 user(s) are reading this topic*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

stop reading, and get back to posting


----------



## envirotex

post more reply options


----------



## envirotex

Report Edit MultiQuote Quote


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

New Content

Explore content from the community


----------



## envirotex

engineer boards --&gt; general discussion --&gt; shoot the breeze


----------



## envirotex

nine more posts 'til 1800


----------



## envirotex

last auto saved 1:43:45 PM


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

View New Content


----------



## envirotex

forum rules


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Posted Today, 12:44 PM


----------



## envirotex

change theme


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Back to Shoot the Breeze


----------



## envirotex

mark community read


----------



## envirotex

help


----------



## envirotex

next unread topic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Community Forum SOftware by IP.Board 3.2.3


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Started by Capt Worley PE, May 31 2012 06:20 AM


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

#1392


----------



## envirotex

engineer boards PE exam prep forum


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Are YOU ready for a zombie attack


----------



## envirotex

this is the one!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supporting Member


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Couple more for me


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time to filter through my emails


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

400 or so in my inbox


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

About 1/3 of them unread


----------



## engineergurl

blah post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What should I do with them?


----------



## envirotex

mastercard visa american express discover bank


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe celebrate post # 6500?


----------



## envirotex

^^^nice


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No celebration until I hit 10k!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But that doesn't mean we can't raise our beer in a toast...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or just keep drinking beer...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Especially a nice home brew...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I started my own brewery, it would be called Double Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Have a 10k IPA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe a STB stout.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

EB &amp; EB Light


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PE-ness Hard Cider


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fudgey Wheat


----------



## blybrook PE

you are having fun today, eh?


----------



## blybrook PE

we still havn't heard anything about Fudgey's date


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be back around lunch time to do another spam a thon...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe his date is still in the hospital and the story is being withheld until the police complete their investigation


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, could be... Anyone read the police blotter in his area?


----------



## envirotex

still looking for motivation...sent some emails


----------



## envirotex

they'll probably end up like Dex's 133 unread emails


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

158 unread actually


----------



## blybrook PE

in how long a time frame Dex?


----------



## blybrook PE

debating another spam fest today; should go after 20 more posts to get to 4.6 k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My oldest unread email is from May 8th. I tend to skim through the subject lines and if it doesn't seem important, I will just skip it. Most of my unread emails will go directly into the trash as they are just FYI transmittals which are sent to everyone whether they need it or not. Unfortunately, this leads me to days where it will take me several hours to clean-up messages and actually delete them.

Once in a while I will find an email from a week or so in the past that seemed urgent at the time but managed to work itself out by the time I read it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm just trying to maintain pace to hit 10k by the end of the year. So far I seem to be several days ahead of schedule and might actually get this done by Thanksgiving.


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, that works. I think I dumped 20 messages today that I didn't even bother wanting to look at


----------



## blybrook PE

well you should shoot for before the next test date


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, if things get delayed (field visits, etc...) you want to have a good buffer going


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I maintain 20 posts per day, I will hit 10k on December 3rd...


----------



## blybrook PE

does that include weekends though?


----------



## blybrook PE

your profile shows an average of 12.9 / day right now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But we all know that as long as the 15k thread stays open, I will more than beat that date.


----------



## blybrook PE

that be true; it is a spam fest


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The 12.9 goes back to the day I signed up.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm kinda surprised it hasn't been locked down yet. No real action going on in the zombie game either


----------



## blybrook PE

too bad it doesn't show an average for the year / month, etc...


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, fox and eg joined in; can we get a major spam run going?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It used to be under 11 per day as late as a few weeks ago.


----------



## blybrook PE

well that's not too bad then. Almost to 13 / day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've posted 123 times in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

most of them in here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think close to 3100 of my posts are in the "games" forum


----------



## blybrook PE

wow, not too bad then


----------



## blybrook PE

most of mine are in shoot the breeze (pre games)


----------



## blybrook PE

I know I've gotten over 100 since yesterday; then again, we did have a good run going for a while


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You're at close to 190 in the last 24 hours.


----------



## blybrook PE

well I should get it up to 200...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Between me, you, and pbr, we're responsible for close to 500 posts in the last day.


----------



## blybrook PE

that doesn't surprise me. How are you figuring out the 24 hour count anyway?

EDIT - TOP


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here's a good place to track your progress:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=forums&amp;module=extras&amp;section=stats


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Looks like pbr is slacking, we're down to ~440 as a trio


----------



## blybrook PE

nevermind; I'm today's top poster


----------



## blybrook PE

I went to that link before you posted it, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

if anyone's slacking; you are Dex... You should be in first place!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

wasn't sure if you knew about it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was in 1st place until you went nuts in here yesterday afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE

I remembered seeing somethin on the main page; had to go look for it again.

I've yet to figure out posts in an individual thread though; then again, it's probably there and I keep overlooking it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The link says "today" but really means "the last 24 hours"


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR instigated that one


----------



## blybrook PE

heck, I've already dropped by 11 posts for the past 24 hours!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If you go to the STB forum, the amount of replies to the thread is a link to who posted and how many.


----------



## blybrook PE

ok, will have to check that out.

I just checked the member list and once you get to 6596, you've passed Sapper!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You have to go to the forum, the # of replies is not a link if the thread is found with a search (like "View New Content")


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My first goal was to get onto the 1st page of the member list when sorted by post count.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now that that goal is within reach, my next goal is to hit 10k


----------



## blybrook PE

that'll take you some time to get there. Am playing with the search stuff now


----------



## blybrook PE

I think we'll both be on the first page by the end of this year


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Between me, you, and pbr, we're responsible for close to 500 posts in the last day.


Would you like a cookie for that???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

With this little conversation right here, I have moved up to December 2nd as a completion date.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between me, you, and pbr, we're responsible for close to 500 posts in the last day.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a cookie for that???
Click to expand...

No thank you. I had 2 cookies with lunch already


----------



## blybrook PE

and Fox has joined in; welcome!

Is there milk?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> With this little conversation right here, I have moved up to December 2nd as a completion date.


And I suppose you want a cookie for that too???


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, well in that case, nevermind....

Not supposed to eat cookies anyway anymore...


----------



## knight1fox3

Fine, no cookies then. Just beer....


----------



## blybrook PE

He'll eat 'em for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Save your cookies for the celebratory pot luck once this thread hits 15k...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But now that beer is on the table, hell yeah I want one!!


----------



## blybrook PE

or the EB.com convention


----------



## blybrook PE

Better have some 'Shine for EG


----------



## envirotex

making meatloaf tonight for dinner


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, that sounds good; may have to do that or a turkey loaf later this week...


----------



## YMZ PE

I want cookies and beer now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

How about one of my Double Post Brewery 10k IPA's?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And now that the spamfest from yesterday has aged past the 24 hour mark, I am back to top poster!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe I can maintain the 100 posts per day as my last 24 hours has me at...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's possible...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

unless I get deleted


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

or my favorite spam dump is closed


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I guess we'll see how things go


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but until then, let's spam away!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

with hooker, bacon, and blow!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers &amp; blow?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blow and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

copy-paste-hookers


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon-paste-post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

copy-hookers-post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blow-paste-bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We have reached the 1.5k mark!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

only 90% left


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

easy enough I suppose


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Unless I'm stuck in here talking to myself


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

about hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

gotta keep going though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

copy-paste-post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

be careful of the 5 second rule though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

error messages suck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

don't they know they're slowing down progress


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hindering the spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam blocking


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer definately in the lead again for the past 24 hours. I won't even try to catch ya this go around...


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't wanna bring excess attention to the thread and get it locked down too soon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but we gotta keep it moving


----------



## pbrme

Wah


----------



## pbrme

ahhhh... i missed all the action


----------



## pbrme

speaking of no one's looking


----------



## pbrme

.....


----------



## pbrme

"Richard, were you watching Spank-travision?"


----------



## pbrme

"Okay let's get some shut eye."


----------



## pbrme

"Maybe you were watching a movie with that funny comedian, oh what's his name? Buddy Whackett?"


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: Heh, heh, heh, it's a clip-on.

*Richard Hayden*: Heh, heh, heh, are you sure?


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: Hey, what's your name?

*Helen*: Helen.


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: That's nice, you look like a Helen. Helen, we're both in sales. Let me tell you why I suck as a sales man. Let's say I go into a guy's office, let's say he's even remotely interested in buying something. Well then I get all excited. I'm like Jojo the idiot circus boy with a pretty new pet.


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: Now the pet is my possible sale. Hello there pretty little pet, I love you. And then I stoke it, and I pet it, and I massage it. Hehe I love it, I love my little naughty pet.


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: You're naughty! And then I take my naughty pet and I go...


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: [_Wailing loudly, making the whole restaurant look_] Uuuuuuh! I killed it! I killed my sale! And that's when I blow it. That's when people like us have gotta forge ahead, Helen. Am I right?


----------



## pbrme

*Helen*: God, you're sick.


----------



## pbrme

*Reservationist*: Oh, I can reserve you a flight coming *back* from Chicago at 5:55. Does that help?


----------



## pbrme

*Richard Hayden*: Hi, I'm Earth. Have we met?


----------



## pbrme

*Reservationist*: I don't think so.


----------



## pbrme

*Richard Hayden*: Oh, that has to be you. Spray that thing for bugs?


----------



## pbrme

*Richard Hayden*: Hey... I was just thinking... when we stopped for gas this morning I think it was you who put the oil in.


----------



## pbrme

*Tommy*: Hey if you're going to say I didn't put the right kind in, you're wrong. I used 10-W-30. And besides, motor oil would have nothing to do with this accident.


----------



## blybrook PE

you are bored, ain't ya?


----------



## pbrme

*Richard Hayden*: True. But you can't latch the hood too well, IF YOU DON'T TAKE THE CAN OUT, YOU NO-SELLING WASTE OF SPACE.


----------



## pbrme

*Richard Hayden*: I swear to God, you're worthless!


----------



## pbrme

Not really. ...

Just wanted in on some of this action


----------



## pbrme

Forget it, I quit, I can't do this anymore, man.


----------



## pbrme

My head's about to explode.


----------



## pbrme

My whole life sucks!


----------



## pbrme

I don't know what I'm doing, I don't know where I'm going.


----------



## blybrook PE

and there wasn't much fun today, barely got 2 pages


----------



## pbrme

My dad just died, we just killed Bambi, I'm out here getting my ass kicked and every time I drive down the road I wanna jerk the wheel into a Goddamn bridge abutment!


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex had most of today with his postings; you can catch him if'n you want; I'm not gonna even try


----------



## pbrme

^more Tommy Boy.

just wanted to put some numbers down


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, fresh meat.... Already seasoned too


----------



## blybrook PE

I remember that scene


----------



## pbrme

Naw, I thought about it...


----------



## blybrook PE

but it's been a while


----------



## blybrook PE

you could catch him easily enough


----------



## pbrme

Going to need a sixer later and just ...


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## blybrook PE

just under 70 posts to go


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## blybrook PE

you'll get there soon enuf


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## blybrook PE

keep it up!


----------



## pbrme

like this?


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## blybrook PE

don't forget the hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## blybrook PE

oh, and BACON!


----------



## pbrme

cut-copy-paste


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## blybrook PE

u eatin yer chit? Or just smellin it?


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

lol


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## pbrme

dump-chop-sniff

pound-sleep-pay


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

rec. - pause - play


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

rec. - pause - play


----------



## pbrme

rec. - pause - play


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

almost setup


----------



## pbrme

poop - wipe - flush


----------



## pbrme

poop - wipe - flush


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

poop - wipe - flush


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

poop - wipe - flush


----------



## pbrme

poop - wipe - flush


----------



## blybrook PE

sharpie chit


----------



## pbrme

poop - wipe - flush


----------



## blybrook PE

sharpie chit


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

???


----------



## pbrme

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## pbrme

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## blybrook PE

where's Dex at to get in on the posting action


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pumpin a grumpy?


pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## blybrook PE

yer about to pass my 24 hour post count


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pumpin a grumpy?
Click to expand...

pumpin a grumpy?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

tied


----------



## pbrme

That only works for soooo long....


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe not.... you got 3 to go


----------



## pbrme

ardvark


----------



## blybrook PE

you replied it out with an error message? congrats


----------



## pbrme

smelly


----------



## blybrook PE

zebra


----------



## pbrme

pirate


----------



## pbrme

hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

now you've passed my count


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon


----------



## pbrme

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## blybrook PE

the race is on...


----------



## pbrme

titty bacon


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## blybrook PE

only 20 more to get to Dex


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

how are you keeping tabs?


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## blybrook PE

yer gonna catch him


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got another tab open showing today's top posters


----------



## pbrme

uhhhh-rumpa smoooth skin


----------



## blybrook PE

it says "today", but is really the past 24 hours


----------



## pbrme

you say you wanna git my benz?


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex also typed out the trick to see how many postings you have in a thread; it's a couple pages back


----------



## pbrme

well use me use me cause you 8nt that average groopy


----------



## blybrook PE

10 to go


----------



## pbrme

happy-happy

joy-joy


----------



## pbrme

boingy, boingy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy


----------



## blybrook PE

6 to go and yer tied


----------



## pbrme

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy


----------



## pbrme

ARRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pbrme

he's going the distance...........


----------



## pbrme

_I can't get no satisfaction_


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer


----------



## pbrme

but I try


----------



## pbrme

and I try


----------



## pbrme

and I try


----------



## blybrook PE

will he go all the way?


----------



## pbrme

I can't get no....


----------



## blybrook PE

you've done it!!! You passed Dex and are now today's top poster!


----------



## pbrme

SATISFACTION!!!!


----------



## pbrme

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 03-June 10 2,223 114 21.35%














Dexman PE 12-April 11 6,579 111 20.79%


----------



## pbrme

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy

boingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingyboingy, boingy


----------



## pbrme

hey, that's coo

How you do that?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

oh, well... going to add some more


----------



## blybrook PE

copied the table directly from the other tab and pasted it into the reply box


----------



## pbrme

more - whore - store


----------



## pbrme

more - whore - store


----------



## pbrme

more - whore - store


----------



## pbrme

more - whore - store


----------



## blybrook PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=forums&amp;module=extras&amp;section=stats is the link to the daily top posters


----------



## pbrme

more - whore - store


----------



## pbrme

ahhhh. cool thanks


----------



## blybrook PE

I just selected the section of table I was interested in and copied it over


----------



## pbrme

Going to see If I can get this thing over 2k


----------



## blybrook PE

if you want thread totals, open the part of the forum with the thread in it, then click on replies; it'll open a popup with the count of replies by person


----------



## pbrme

big - bacon - bikini


----------



## pbrme

OK cool thanks


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme

275

Thread reply count from a minute ago


----------



## pbrme

I'm not interthread savy


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme

275

I'm not interthread savy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE 450  blybrook PE 392 pbrme
> 
> 275
> 
> Thread reply count from a minute ago


----------



## blybrook PE

oooh, another top up there! Yippie


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme
> 
> 275
> 
> Thread reply count from a minute ago
Click to expand...

Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme 275


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme
> 
> 275
> 
> Thread reply count from a minute ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme 275
Click to expand...

Dexman PE 450 blybrook PE 392 pbrme 275


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex had to explain that other one to me and I had to go try it out, its a good trick


----------



## pbrme

art - inthe park - fart


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, Dex is getting left in the dust again


----------



## pbrme

He's too concerned with the numbers


----------



## pbrme

He'll probably catch on later


----------



## pbrme

knight speak


----------



## pbrme

doust


----------



## blybrook PE

he's still on par to get to 10k by early December


----------



## pbrme

Mech. Engineer speak:


----------



## pbrme

It would be fun to get some beers tonight and spam this thread


----------



## pbrme

valve


----------



## blybrook PE

you may be the only spammer here


----------



## blybrook PE

anchor


----------



## pbrme

epoxy


----------



## pbrme

Ceramics


----------



## blybrook PE

undercut


----------



## blybrook PE

welding


----------



## pbrme

polymer crystallinity


----------



## pbrme

Thermoplastic


----------



## blybrook PE

teflon


----------



## pbrme

Columns


----------



## pbrme

Stress


----------



## pbrme

Strain


----------



## pbrme

fasteners


----------



## pbrme

machinability


----------



## pbrme

machinability-buddy


----------



## pbrme

machinability-buddy-able


----------



## pbrme

tanks


----------



## blybrook PE

blueprints


----------



## blybrook PE

regulators


----------



## pbrme

thin-walled cylindrical tanks


----------



## blybrook PE

hose


----------



## pbrme

gauges


----------



## pbrme

bleeder valves


----------



## blybrook PE

oil storage


----------



## blybrook PE

rail car


----------



## pbrme

friction fits


----------



## pbrme

soil contamination


----------



## pbrme

belts


----------



## pbrme

pulleys


----------



## pbrme

gears


----------



## blybrook PE

don't tazer a moose


----------



## pbrme

gear trains


----------



## blybrook PE

let alone a bear


----------



## pbrme

why?


----------



## blybrook PE

transmission


----------



## pbrme

don't poke a bear


----------



## blybrook PE

it's a recommendation from the local fish &amp; game


----------



## pbrme

tooth thickness


----------



## blybrook PE

which results from an off duty cop tazering a bear to get it off his porch last year


----------



## pbrme

diameteral pitch


----------



## blybrook PE

drill teeth


----------



## pbrme

pitch diameter


----------



## blybrook PE

helical pier


----------



## blybrook PE

thermosyphon


----------



## pbrme

drill bit taylor


----------



## pbrme

velocity


----------



## pbrme

acceleration


----------



## blybrook PE

steel stud


----------



## pbrme

rotating member


----------



## blybrook PE

power distribution panel


----------



## blybrook PE

guide track


----------



## pbrme

torque


----------



## pbrme

main power distribution panel


----------



## pbrme

romex


----------



## blybrook PE

support column


----------



## blybrook PE

lateral bracing


----------



## pbrme

1/2 pitch diameter


----------



## pbrme

shear blocking


----------



## blybrook PE

auger bit


----------



## blybrook PE

shear stud


----------



## pbrme

19 cable


----------



## pbrme

allignment dowel


----------



## pbrme

Fill-it weld


----------



## blybrook PE

greased pin


----------



## blybrook PE

filet weld


----------



## pbrme

horsepower


----------



## blybrook PE

better than a butt weld


----------



## blybrook PE

groove weld


----------



## blybrook PE

plug weld


----------



## pbrme

brake horsepower


----------



## blybrook PE

full pen weld


----------



## blybrook PE

brake rotor


----------



## pbrme

butt plug weld


----------



## blybrook PE

disk pad


----------



## pbrme

actuator


----------



## pbrme

pump


----------



## blybrook PE

hydraulic fluid


----------



## pbrme

pump discharge


----------



## blybrook PE

overflow container


----------



## pbrme

net positive suction head


----------



## blybrook PE

bleeder valve


----------



## pbrme

^^LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

positive pressure


----------



## blybrook PE

line lock valve


----------



## pbrme

Delta P


----------



## pbrme

Head added


----------



## blybrook PE

Delta T


----------



## pbrme

_total dynamic head_


----------



## blybrook PE

head loss


----------



## pbrme

pump output power


----------



## blybrook PE

yer almost to 2.3 k


----------



## pbrme

head efficiency


----------



## blybrook PE

intake pressure


----------



## blybrook PE

reynolds number


----------



## pbrme

velocity head


----------



## pbrme

nuesolt number


----------



## blybrook PE

spillway


----------



## blybrook PE

dam


----------



## pbrme

triplex pump


----------



## blybrook PE

electrical generation


----------



## pbrme

causeway


----------



## blybrook PE

causeway


----------



## pbrme

lamp post


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

distribution system


----------



## pbrme

bridges


----------



## pbrme

bridges to distribution systems


----------



## pbrme

sub-stations


----------



## pbrme

rail lines


----------



## pbrme

easements


----------



## blybrook PE

transformers


----------



## pbrme

setbacks


----------



## pbrme

permits


----------



## blybrook PE

optimus prime


----------



## pbrme

inspections


----------



## blybrook PE

survey lines


----------



## blybrook PE

disputes


----------



## blybrook PE

clearance markers


----------



## pbrme

intersections


----------



## pbrme

crosswalks


----------



## pbrme

ped-x'ns


----------



## pbrme

joe public


----------



## blybrook PE

paintings


----------



## blybrook PE

distracted drivers


----------



## pbrme

peoples republic of costa rica


----------



## pbrme

coffee


----------



## pbrme

beer break


----------



## pbrme

when is it?


----------



## pbrme

going to keep pushing this to 2K


----------



## pbrme

1


----------



## pbrme

2


----------



## pbrme

3


----------



## pbrme

4


----------



## pbrme

5


----------



## pbrme

6


----------



## pbrme

7


----------



## pbrme

8


----------



## pbrme

9


----------



## pbrme

10


----------



## pbrme

11


----------



## pbrme

12


----------



## pbrme

13


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 454 Dexman PE 450 pbrme 373


----------



## pbrme

14


----------



## pbrme

15


----------



## pbrme

I'm catching up


----------



## pbrme

16


----------



## pbrme

17


----------



## blybrook PE

current thread counts


----------



## pbrme

18


----------



## pbrme

19


----------



## pbrme

20


----------



## pbrme

21


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 81


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 80


----------



## blybrook PE

yer gonna top it off soon enuf


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 79


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 78


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 77


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 76


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 75


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 74


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 73


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 72


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 71


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 70


----------



## blybrook PE

yer gonna get there


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## blybrook PE

and it's over 100 to the 2k mark on the thread


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 459 Dexman PE 450 pbrme 400


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 58


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 57


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 56


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 55


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 54


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 53


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 52


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 51


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 50


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 49


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 69


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 47


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 46


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 45


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 44


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 464 Dexman PE 450 pbrme 416


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 43


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 44


----------



## blybrook PE

yer gonna top it off... Getting closer to 2k as well


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 41


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 40


----------



## blybrook PE

cop-


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 39


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 38


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 37


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 36


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 470 Dexman PE 450 pbrme 424


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 35


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 34


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 33


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 32


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 31


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 30


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 29


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 03-June 10 2,389 280 35.53%














blybrook PE 16-December 10 4,755 186 23.60%



Dexman PE 12-April 11 6,579 111 14.09%


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 28


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 27


----------



## blybrook PE

that doesn't copy worth a darn sometimes


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I needed 26


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 25


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 25


----------



## blybrook PE

keep it up


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 25


----------



## blybrook PE

closer to 2k


----------



## blybrook PE

one post at a time


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 24


----------



## blybrook PE

at a time


----------



## blybrook PE

at a time


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 23


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 22


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 21


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE

478

Dexman PE

450

pbrme

439


----------



## pbrme

by your post count, I need 20


----------



## pbrme

19


----------



## pbrme

18


----------



## pbrme

17


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

16


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

15


----------



## pbrme

16


----------



## pbrme

15


----------



## pbrme

14


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 481 Dexman PE 450 pbrme 450


----------



## pbrme

13


----------



## pbrme

12


----------



## blybrook PE

goin strong


----------



## pbrme

11


----------



## pbrme

10


----------



## pbrme

9


----------



## blybrook PE

now almost to top the 2k mark


----------



## pbrme

8


----------



## pbrme

7


----------



## pbrme

6


----------



## pbrme

5


----------



## pbrme

F5


----------



## pbrme

F5


----------



## blybrook PE

mt post


----------



## pbrme

F5


----------



## pbrme

F5


----------



## blybrook PE

repeat cycle


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 486

pbrme 464

Dexman PE

450

Dex will be surprised when he looks at the totals next time


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer to 2k


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## blybrook PE

nearly there


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

littering, and.....


----------



## pbrme

Smokin the refer


----------



## pbrme

Smokin the refer


----------



## pbrme

Smokin the refer


----------



## pbrme

coasted in on that one


----------



## pbrme

couple more before I go...


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta have topped it by now


----------



## pbrme

Bly-broooook??


----------



## blybrook PE

yep; bypassed the 2k


----------



## pbrme

We're over dude


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 491 pbrme 484 Dexman PE 450 Chucktown PE 111 envirotex 107 Master slacker 107 engineergurl 57 YMZ PE 38 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 knight1fox3 24 jregieng 21 Krakosky 16 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 6 mudpuppy 5 Supe 4 snickerd3 4 Dleg 3 csb 2 Capt Worley PE 2 roadwreck 2 cdcengineer 1 badal 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## pbrme

what's the next goal? 3K


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, I had my boss at the desk talking a future project, missed a few posts in there


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, but it'll have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

ok fine


----------



## pbrme

l8r dude


----------



## blybrook PE

you can continue it if'n you want; I need to go finish off this drawing for the Corps


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe EG will join ya; l8r


----------



## pbrme

5


----------



## pbrme

6


----------



## pbrme

pick up sticks


----------



## pbrme

7


----------



## pbrme

8


----------



## pbrme

master-...wait


----------



## pbrme

9


----------



## pbrme

10


----------



## Guest

Blybrook ... those are some disjointed statistics. Seriously?!


----------



## pbrme

My name's not Ben


----------



## blybrook PE

jregieng said:


> Blybrook ... those are some disjointed statistics. Seriously?!


That's what I get from looking at the thread post counts based on how Dex typed it up!


----------



## pbrme

jregieng said:


> Blybrook ... those are some disjointed statistics. Seriously?!


 He's getting them off of the last 10k thread I think/


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm outta here though... L8r all


----------



## blybrook PE

no, this thread, go look for yourself! The 10k was much higher counts


----------



## pbrme

Dex cant even keep the Zombie spreadsheet... just kidding Dex


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> no, this thread, go look for yourself! The 10k was much higher counts


I'm fawking with you Ted


----------



## pbrme

11


----------



## pbrme

12


----------



## blybrook PE

This is the 10k thread statistics:

blybrook PE 2999 Dexman PE 1871 pbrme 1056 Master slacker 818 ngnrd - PE 693 engineergurl 660 Ble_PE 383 envirotex 256 Dark Knight 213 mudpuppy 175 Capt Worley PE 141 Dleg 112 DS58 90 Trev... P.E. 70 roadwreck 54 Flyer_PE 47 Merrimac 43 YMZ PE 41 Wolverine 35 cdcengineer 31 DVINNY 26 Supe 25 wilheldp_PE 24 willsee 22 csb 21 Sapper 17 SoClose69 16 PE-ness 14 D-Day 10 aneesu786 9 StaciaZ 9 NCcarguy 6 Road Guy 6 ElCid03 4 humner 4 TrussGuy85 4 eselcen 3 ADB 2 deathmobile 2 FLBuff PE 2 Venomachine 1 benbo 1 Blake 1 sschell's boss 1 EM_PS 1 Ethio1 1 Jacob_PE 1 Sider 1 WV_Boiler 1 3point5 1 Undertaker 1


----------



## pbrme

Will Ferrell was an elv


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm gone


----------



## pbrme

^^^Whoa guy, you're handy with the webz!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> and I'm gone


L8R T8R


----------



## pbrme

13


----------



## pbrme

14


----------



## pbrme

farts come from beans


----------



## pbrme

15


----------



## pbrme

16


----------



## pbrme

something that rhymes with 16


----------



## pbrme

17


----------



## pbrme

18


----------



## pbrme

penguins wear little tuxedos


----------



## pbrme

19


----------



## pbrme

20


----------



## pbrme

You hit a golf ball off one of these


----------



## pbrme

ugghhhhh I'm tired of trodging


----------



## pbrme

trodge

trodge

trodge


----------



## pbrme

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge


----------



## pbrme

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge

trodge


----------



## pbrme

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge

trodge trodge


----------



## pbrme

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge


----------



## pbrme

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge

trodge trodge trodge trodge


----------



## pbrme

ok thats wayyyyyy toooo much work


----------



## pbrme

going back to the stable


----------



## pbrme

bacon


----------



## pbrme

farts


----------



## pbrme

poop


----------



## pbrme

bacon farts poop


----------



## pbrme

check


----------



## pbrme

hookers


----------



## pbrme

blow


----------



## pbrme

beer


----------



## pbrme

hookers blow beer


----------



## pbrme

copy


----------



## pbrme

(so far)


----------



## pbrme

bacon farts poop

hookers blow beer


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

afternoon d-off post


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

Ctrl-V, click


----------



## pbrme

And the setup...


----------



## pbrme

ehhhhhh.....

Top


----------



## pbrme

and back to the spam


----------



## pbrme

spam, bacon, titties


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

setup.....


----------



## pbrme

Edit: Top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

spam

_Ctrl-V, and then click the Post button --&gt;_


----------



## pbrme

Top.

So, check this out

(scroll to the bottom of the page)


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

Edet: T0p!


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

.


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

...


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

`1234567890-=

qwertyuiop[]\

asdfghjkl;'

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## pbrme

toppp


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

Lamp Post - post

_Spam-alama-plop_


----------



## pbrme

another top


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Toothpaste post


----------



## pbrme

Ohhh, Look

Another top, that's tight


----------



## pbrme

And, I'm spent.


----------



## knight1fox3

Good lord, that was spam-tastic PBR. You may have a problem though...lol


----------



## pbrme

Got bored watching South Park last night.


----------



## engineergurl

Just woke up from a nap post


----------



## blybrook PE

Damn PBR, you really took off; congrats!


----------



## envirotex

moving right along...


----------



## blybrook PE

Current Thread Post Standings:

pbrme 969 blybrook PE 502 Dexman PE 450 Chucktown PE 111 envirotex 108 Master slacker 107 engineergurl 58 YMZ PE 38 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 knight1fox3 25 jregieng 22 Krakosky 16 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 6 mudpuppy 5 snickerd3 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 roadwreck 2 csb 2 chaosiscash 1 cdcengineer 1 badal 1


----------



## pbrme

Too much coffee post


----------



## pbrme

Has to p post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finally back in the 15k thread again. Would have loved to play last night but got tied up with stuff at the house.


----------



## blybrook PE

Now that zombie attack is over, we can concentrate more on this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No concentration is necessary to spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pull ahead of Flyer post


----------



## knight1fox3

And the win...


----------



## knight1fox3

Should I go for beating Ble too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ok...


----------



## knight1fox3

And done...lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm working on getting onto page #1 of top posters for the site.

Second goal is to reach 10k posts by the end of the year.

So far I'm on pace to reach 10k by December 1st.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But I need a lot of spam to do it.


----------



## pbrme

Just getcha a sixer


----------



## pbrme

of PBR


----------



## pbrme

Pop one window up


----------



## pbrme

for streaming


----------



## pbrme

something fun to watch


----------



## pbrme

or not


----------



## pbrme

and have another window


----------



## pbrme

up with EB on it


----------



## pbrme

open to the 15k thread


----------



## pbrme

and your done


----------



## pbrme

. Don't stop until


----------



## pbrme

That 6'r is gone.


----------



## pbrme

I watched an


----------



## pbrme

episode of South Park


----------



## pbrme

last night that


----------



## pbrme

i've never seen


----------



## pbrme

b4


----------



## pbrme

I don't know


----------



## pbrme

what it was called


----------



## pbrme

butt it was about putting


----------



## pbrme

the toilet seat


----------



## pbrme

down


----------



## pbrme

, it had


----------



## pbrme

the TSA


----------



## pbrme

Toilet Seat Authority


----------



## pbrme

or something like that


----------



## pbrme

, tooooo funny


----------



## pbrme

"Excuse me Sir...


----------



## pbrme

...please put your


----------



## pbrme

...coffee in this


----------



## pbrme

...tray, I needs ta check ye asshoe."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The TSA episode was awesome. I believe at one point Butters discusses the fact that he always AC Slaters it...


----------



## pbrme

For when you have to take a John Harrington

There's a shelf for your ink well...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think the shelf/table is a convenient feature...


----------



## envirotex

poster


----------



## envirotex

chicken spaghetti tonight


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ready to go home. It's been a tiring day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now that the zombie game is done, time to return to my old avatar again...


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, the avatar change... need to get that done at some point too.


----------



## pbrme

Time to change our avatars post


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, that's better...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now comes the learning curve of names vs avatars again...


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, that may be true; but found that swapping out the avatar every now and again makes it interesting


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

fair enough


----------



## pbrme

Change?

We fear change...


----------



## blybrook PE

Most of the time, change can be good


----------



## knight1fox3

First post in the 15k today? :huh:


----------



## pbrme

2 posts in..


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> post


I see your post,

...and raise you a post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That was a string bet and not allowed in the WSOP.

"I raise you one post" is the correct term, as the matching post is implied.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ did you buy any post insurance?


----------



## YMZ PE

^ And have any Post raisin bran?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ did you buy any post insurance?


This is poker, not blackjack. Jeeze.


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ That was a string bet and not allowed in the WSOP.
> 
> "I raise you one post" is the correct term, as the matching post is implied.


"Oh that? That's just the sound of my posting down my big slick"


----------



## knight1fox3

Post Jeeze post.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> "Oh that? That's just the sound of my posting down my big slick"


Shop smart, shop S-mart.....


----------



## envirotex

another post


----------



## envirotex

whatever


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbrme said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That was a string bet and not allowed in the WSOP.
> 
> "I raise you one post" is the correct term, as the matching post is implied.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh that? That's just the sound of my posting down my big slick"
Click to expand...

Big Slick is only a good drawing hand. More people are eliminated while holding that hand than with any other hand in poker...


----------



## YMZ PE

This is my boomstick! The twelve-gauge double-barreled Remington. S-mart's top of the line...this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## YMZ PE

Knightfox, don't get me started quoting Army of Darkness.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Hotties with shotties


----------



## YMZ PE

I guess it's too late...but I can go all day quoting that movie.


----------



## YMZ PE

I watched Army of Darkness on my first date with some dude I would eventually marry.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

more can be found here:

http://wweapons.blogspot.com/2010/09/girls-with-guns-world-of-weapons.html

From what I've seen, they all appear to be safe for work (barely).


----------



## envirotex

is it time for friday yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ 5 more min.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ GFY


----------



## blybrook PE

work is over rated


----------



## envirotex

yeah. can you call my mortgage company and explain that to them?


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> yeah. can you call my mortgage company and explain that to them?


Why wood you want them to do that?


----------



## pbrme

Ohh, and Post-ulate this:


----------



## pbrme

I'm sneeking this page over to the next post...


----------



## pbrme

Two more and...


----------



## pbrme

Uno mas, y...


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, Top of page post!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pfftttttt


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> yeah. can you call my mortgage company and explain that to them?


I tried to tell my mortgage company that and they just laughed. Then again, they are idiots over there and can't keep their records straight.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Their parents are probably idiots too. Comes from upbringing.....


----------



## engineergurl

what an odd day, went to the doc this morning, got a lidocane shot and some ranger candy, then went to the dentist this afternoon, he gave me a pill to take before I went for when he gave me the novocaine shots... (I can deal with needles except for ones in my mouth...) ... I think I have had enough mind-altering for one day... but I'm all repaired!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

Phone isn't ringing this week very much. Not a good sign after 2 years of solid work.


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> what an odd day, went to the doc this morning, got a lidocane shot and some ranger candy, then went to the dentist this afternoon, he gave me a pill to take before I went for when he gave me the novocaine shots... (I can deal with needles except for ones in my mouth...) ... I think I have had enough mind-altering for one day... but I'm all repaired!!!


Yay! I'm glad you're feeling better. Needles in the mouth and spine are the worst, even with local anesthetic. Although it doesn't hurt, I hate the feeling of pressure and the wriggling needle when you get those shots.


----------



## YMZ PE

cdcengineer said:


> Phone isn't ringing this week very much. Not a good sign after 2 years of solid work.


What, you worry?


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## cdcengineer

YMZ PE said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phone isn't ringing this week very much. Not a good sign after 2 years of solid work.
> 
> 
> 
> What, you worry?
Click to expand...

Not really, but it would've been nice to plan a vacation this week.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Just making an Alfred E. Neuman reference.


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> Yay! I'm glad you're feeling better. Needles in the mouth and spine are the worst, even with local anesthetic. Although it doesn't hurt, I hate the feeling of pressure and the wriggling needle when you get those shots.


I have had two epididerals to have cysts removed off my spine twice... definitly not fun. At least with child birth you get a bundle of joy, I ended up with a decent size scar and not much else to show for it.


----------



## cdcengineer

Ouch


----------



## engineergurl

ummm, is my mouth still supposed to be numb? I left the dentist at like 4:30... those shots were given to me at like 3:30... 4 hours of a numb face is starting to concern me


----------



## blybrook PE

my last dentist visit had numbness for 3 or 4 hours after it took affect. Made eating dinner really weird


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't had to have any work done in over 12 or 13 years I think... I still can't believe I cracked a tooth and didn't feel it


----------



## Guest

I just got home .... long week of long hours ....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Getting ready for a presentation by the local water district. Once complete, i can get an exemption from the watering restrictions on the lawn. So much fun...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> ummm, is my mouth still supposed to be numb?... 4 hours of a numb face is starting to concern me









Edit:

&lt;--3K


----------



## blybrook PE

almost Friday; then to the back country for a few days...


----------



## engineergurl

I was waiting for that.

EDIT: Maybe I should have gone to get my lip re-pierced today. It wouldn't have hurt.


----------



## cdcengineer

Pierced lip sounds hot.

Just sayin'


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tongue is hotter than lip, especially on a girl who knows how to use it.


----------



## cdcengineer

I can only imagine


----------



## Dark Knight

I cannot believe this thread turned into this...the unofficial 15k thread. We are good, do not give a hoot about what people think about us...We are good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There are always a few of us craving spam. We know it does no good, but we just keep wanting to do it...


----------



## pbrme

Morning Post


----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday! as well Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Coffee isn't helping this morning

post


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> There are always a few of us craving spam. We know it does no good, but we just keep wanting to do it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

well played sir, well played.


----------



## envirotex

whatever


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I post 20 times per day, I will hit 10k by November 28th.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Goal is to post more than that and get it done by Halloween.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm hoping to pass Supe by this time next week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only need 180 posts to do it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Correction, only 160


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Seems easy enough, right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just need to keep up the lunch-time spamming.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not sure I can maintain the pace through the vacation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I may just copy-paste-post a few times per night from the smart phone before bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Either way, it will be fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon bits


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

double bacon cheeseburger sounds good for lunch


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but can't go anywhere until the co-workers get back


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

because they're borrowing my company truck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and lunch time isn't for another hour


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but it gives me a chance to spam a bit until then


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and get to the next page


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and ultimately set-up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

the next ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like there needs to be a major spam fest today to get this thing to 3k


----------



## blybrook PE

or higher


----------



## envirotex

hmmm.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

only 350 posts? No prob.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but we will need to post more often than once every 50 minutes...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and more than just me posting


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but since it's not lunchtime in the PNW or in Alaska, it may be difficult now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

early lunch guys?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My lunch is later than usual.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Actually eating at noon today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Usually go out at 11:15


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

it's faster since no one else is on lunch break yet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

drive thru's aren't clogged yet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and the food is fresher because the restaurants are "stocking up"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

fresher is tastier


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

speaking of tasty: Good Times has brought back their line of banana milkshakes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

enjoying a banana-peanut butter milkshake now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

only 910 calories...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and 40g's of fat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but it does have 18g's of protein


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and that's just the plain banana


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

not sure what the peanut butter does to it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

probably doesn't help things though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

good complement for the double bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sitting on close to 2k calories for lunch


----------



## Dark Knight

This one is only because do not want Dex to feel alone in this task. Tomorrow I hope to hit the road early enough to have a good paddle and be back home shortly after noon so, see you then folks.

Hey Dex... :bio:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and I'll be hungry again in about 3 hours


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lol, good fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

dispite eating close to 2k calories for lunch, EVERY DAY, I still can't seem to consistently weigh over 140 lbs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was up to 155 once


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but I was doing p90x at the time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and eating alot of high protein food


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

supplemented with those "beefcake" style shakes from GNC


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

unfortunately that stuff is expensive


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and doesn't taste very good


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and you're supposed to drink it within 30 minutes of finishing your workout


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

which sucks even more if you're already on the verge of throwing up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

you're sick from working out? go ahead and chuck this 20 ounce glass of beefcake 4000


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

*chug


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

which is mixed with milk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I used whole milk because that's all I have at home


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

so you end up chucking after you chug


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and feeling totally comatose for hours afterwards


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and sore


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and I wondered why I stopped doing it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would like to get back into working out though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

if only I wasn't so busy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

getting ToP's

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and doing other things


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

like working


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

or family stuff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

or moderating the zombie game


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Which will probably be on hold until October


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

so people can enjoy their summers


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

not worrying about the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think that's probably enough for now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

be back later


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

after I take my nap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

induced by my 1000 calorie milkshake


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> If I post 20 times per day, I will hit 10k by November 28th.


And when you reach 9999, we'll all convince RG to delete you again and bring your post count down 2k. Burn...


----------



## blybrook PE

looks like I missed an early run by Dex. Will have to do some spamming for a little while before going to lunch


----------



## knight1fox3

Is P90x good for weight loss or is really just strength/endurance training?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Is P90x good for weight loss or is really just strength/endurance training?


yes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There are 3 "paths" for p90x


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

First is the "classic" one with endurance, strength, flexibility, balance


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is P90x good for weight loss or is really just strength/endurance training?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

Cool. Been thinking about giving that a trial run. I do enough outdoor activities but it couldn't hurt to throw in some additional fitness training.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Second is "lean" which is like classic except it reduces the amount of strength and replaces it with more endurance


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and Third is called "double". Which is exactly what the name says. It's classic, except you double up workouts to do two workouts per day


----------



## blybrook PE

I didn't do the P90x, I tried something different and I'm already down around 50 lbs since January


----------



## blybrook PE

I have yet to go to the Gym!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But the beachbody website (parent company for p90x) has ways to modify the workouts to achieve whatever goals you want


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They give you tips on how to substitute workouts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Because the entire package has 13 different workouts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And you alternate which ones you do each day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For example, one disk is just yoga


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> I didn't do the P90x, I tried something different and I'm already down around 50 lbs since January





blybrook PE said:


> I have yet to go to the Gym!


Well??? We're listening....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

there are several dedicated to strength training


----------



## blybrook PE

I changed my diet based on my blood type. "Eat right for your type"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

each strength disk focuses on specific, complementary areas of the body


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm now wearing pants that I hadn't fit into for almost 2 years and the belt that I made is in need of adjustment


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm just glad that I made it from paracord (550), so I can adjust it to be shorter at any time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

my only issue with the workout is my inability to dedicate 1.5 hours per day, 6 days a week to the program


----------



## blybrook PE

it's one of those "rescue" type belts, so it comes in handy. Was a very worth while project to undertake


----------



## blybrook PE

That's one problem I have with gyms &amp; workout routines, finding the time to commit to it while getting everything else done that needs to be done


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My workouts were focused more on overall fitness and attempting to bulk up, not weight loss


----------



## blybrook PE

In the summer, I'm too active outside to get to the gym; so I'm thinking a winter membership to the gym, rest of the year will be a regular activity pattern


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can't even seem to dedicate the time for a workout in my own home, let alone going to a gym


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd like to bulk up some, but that's what happens when I'm cutting, splitting and stacking firewood....


----------



## blybrook PE

and no, I don't have a gas / electric / hydraulic splitter. I use a splitting maul or a 20lb sledge with a wedge


----------



## blybrook PE

Usually get started early in the morning to wake up the neighbors that keep me up at night with their parties till 3am


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

most of my lost time comes from the fact I live so far away from work and the daycare center for the kiddos is open just barely long enough for me to be able to drive to and from work.


----------



## blybrook PE

that sucks! I live 15 min from the office with little traffic. Slightly longer with traffic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can never seem to get to the workout with the kids home because they're so wound up to finally be home at night


----------



## blybrook PE

and no kiddo's to have to deal with; just regular projects around the house that take up my time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

that and their friends are constantly at the door wanting to play


----------



## blybrook PE

keep 'em off the sugar!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

typical drive to work is ~1 hour each way

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, put 'em in the back yard (if it's fenced) and let 'em be kids


----------



## blybrook PE

One reason I can't live in a larger city. I've done the visits to Denver area and I'll be happy to just visit once a year (if that much)


----------



## blybrook PE

Girlfriend has a lot of family up in Fort Collins


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But there's enough of the neighborhood kids over that I feel obligated to keep an eye on them


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox musta went to go look up the diet thing I mentioned above


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, well in that case, I can understand that too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Live on the far southside of Denver, work on the west side.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Can't really buy a house close to work because I work construction and the project will be done in a year.


----------



## blybrook PE

geeze, that traffic must be a major PIA on a regular basis


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And I'll be moving onto a new project this time next year


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Traffic isn't usually a big deal because I use C-470 to skirt around town.


----------



## blybrook PE

I understand that one too; I've traveled 8 hours by road to job sites before. It's not uncommon to fly for 6 hours, never leave the state and still have to get a ride a mile or two to get to the job site


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

it's a longer drive (mileage wise), but it's a shorter commute (time wise)


----------



## blybrook PE

I've done the downtown thing when we all visited the museum there; was ready to get outta town after about a mile of the bumper car type traffic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's a good chance my next project will be on the north side of town


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes you have to make the swap to figure out which is more important, time or miles


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

which would really suck


----------



## blybrook PE

not much skipping around town then, eh?


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck with that one


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

since I get to drive a company vehicle, I choose the longer miles. I don't want to drive longer than I have to


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not sure if the truck will transfer to the next project though...


----------



## blybrook PE

that's kinda nice then; better than mileage reimbursement


----------



## blybrook PE

or the wear / tear on a personal rig


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So I'd be logging a ton of miles on the Camaro


----------



## blybrook PE

my office is anything within 25 miles of the office is no reimbursement, federal rate for beyond that


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Which is fun to drive. As long as it's not in bumper-to-bumper traffic


----------



## blybrook PE

I logged almost 3k miles last year alone on my vehicle; 75% of which was unreimbursed


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, a vehicle like that and you want to get out on the open road and really go


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

no reimbursement for projects within 25 miles of the office? That's unusual


----------



## blybrook PE

thankfully, you get far enough North, there's some nice open stretches to haul


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, 25 miles is the circle they arbitrarily set for "local" work. They also excluded one of the military facilities that's 30 miles out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I was logging too many miles on my own rig in horrible traffic I would almost feel obligated to trade the car in on a typical commuter


----------



## blybrook PE

it is what it is, but we try to car pool as much as possible to save the wear on as many vehicles as possible.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I couldn't bring myself to knowingly abuse a nice car.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If you have someone to commute with, that helps a ton


----------



## blybrook PE

and whenever possible, we get the company rig (we have a surburban, pickup and a van) to do the commute, so the office pays for everything


----------



## blybrook PE

car pooling helps, most of the time, but not always; some people live too far out to easily commute like that


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> That's one problem I have with gyms &amp; workout routines, finding the time to commit to it while getting everything else done that needs to be done


AMEN to that! With work, grad school, and friggin' house projects, my days going to the gym every day have gone by the wayside.



Dexman PE said:


> My workouts were focused more on overall fitness and attempting to bulk up, not weight loss


I would actually want to focus on the opposite I think. Would be looking more for weight loss than bulking up. And you say it would be good for that if I tuned the program toward that?

Bly, you are saying it was just a diet thing that you were doing? No routine or exercise program?


----------



## blybrook PE

Past couple weeks, I've had to go to the military facilities and it was faster / shorter for me to drive myself than go meet everyone at the office, then drive down; so no car pooling that day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fox, you could adjust it to whatever your goals are


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, yes, it was just the diet that I'm doing; no extra exercise from normal working around the house


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We have a tour of a supplier's facilities next week which is really close to where I live so I may just drive my own car there instead of picking up the company truck or driving into the office to "commute" with others.


----------



## blybrook PE

which for some, that would qualify as a work out routine in itself. At one time, I was cutting, splitting and stacking at least a cord of wood a day! Now I limit myself to about a 1/2 cord max


----------



## blybrook PE

when it's a shorter trip for me to just go there solo than go get everyone, I just go and let them figure out the carpool from the office.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wow, this little spam fest today moved my 10k date up from Nov 28th to Nov 23rd.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Fox, yes, it was just the diet that I'm doing; no extra exercise from normal working around the house


/&gt;http://www.dadamo.com/

???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I haven't had to cut/split/stack wood since I graduated highschool. My parents have a wood burning stove in their house, and I haven't lived in a house with one since


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Couple more posts to the next ToP


----------



## blybrook PE

As for splitting wood, that's more of a spring / fall activity. I take the summer days to weld, wrench and do other repairs around the house


----------



## knight1fox3

boom

SWEET! :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

fox, yes, that's the website


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?


----------



## knight1fox3

Now ToP?


----------



## knight1fox3

Damn


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should probably get back to work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You got the top with the Boom post


----------



## knight1fox3

Post boom post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post, post boom post


----------



## blybrook PE

we got the book at a garage sale for $0.25 and tried it starting in January


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nice


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, the g/f found it and talked me into trying it. Now she wants me to stop since I've lost soo much weight compared to her


----------



## blybrook PE

but I'm getting closer to being where I should / want to be again, so I'm going to go until then and then work on keeping that weight as well as changing what fat is left to muscle


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## envirotex

i commuted from my couch today. remote access is awesome.


----------



## envirotex

in the office most of next week though


----------



## blybrook PE

welcome to the party Tex


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## blybrook PE

chirp chirp chirp


----------



## blybrook PE

got awful quiet in here


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - Post


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> we got the book at a garage sale for $0.25 and tried it starting in January


Amazon has it for $5. Awesome.


----------



## blybrook PE

Running for 5k posts, then going to lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats, that's a good deal!

Do you know your blood type already?


----------



## blybrook PE

If so, go look at the recipe center on their website for the most current information:  http://www.dadamo.com/typebase4/typeindexer.htm is the full listing by food type. The book hasn't been updated; but the background information there is great to know


----------



## blybrook PE

There's a recipe book available and the online one is constantly updated, so you'll get the most current information from the website.


----------



## blybrook PE

You may get suprised by what foods are "avoids" that you normally eat.

For me, it was dairy products (I love cheese), wheat (almost 90% of breads) and pork (I miss ribs &amp; pork bacon)


----------



## blybrook PE

I have now gotten used to turkey bacon (pretty good and cooks faster too!)


----------



## blybrook PE

along with rice based breads.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

4.9k posts; most of which are SPAM!

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

see last page for additional blood type diet information


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

have you seen skinny rules by bob harper?


----------



## envirotex

pretty good tips


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Congrats, that's a good deal!
> 
> Do you know your blood type already?


LOL, no I don't.


----------



## envirotex

# 1 is drink water


----------



## blybrook PE

nope, never heard of that one


----------



## blybrook PE

well I drink close to a gallon and a half a day; not including tea


----------



## blybrook PE

have completely stopped drinking soda's or other carbonated drinks


----------



## envirotex

start with an 8 oz glass first thing in the morning before you do anything else


----------



## blybrook PE

no coffee and limited caffiene (yes, I know most teas have some)


----------



## blybrook PE

Water with lemon in the morning is great as a cleanser for toxic substances


----------



## envirotex

bob harper is one of the trainers from the biggest loser


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, that's a good deal!
> 
> Do you know your blood type already?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, no I don't.
Click to expand...

You can get a type kit on the dadamo website for about $8.00 or ask your doctor if it's in your record


----------



## envirotex

yeah i have hard time remembering it before my coffee though


----------



## blybrook PE

I remember seeing that show several years ago; been a while since I've had TV service


----------



## envirotex

your doctor should know...


----------



## blybrook PE

I keep a lemon juice container on my desk at work, so I can add it to my water bottle during the day


----------



## envirotex

or donate blood and they will tell you


----------



## envirotex

i don't watch the show but I like bob he gives pretty practical advice


----------



## blybrook PE

Doctor "should" know, but they sometimes forget to put it in the records... I have a full copy of my medical history from when I moved and I know it was tested and in the records in the past, it is now missing


----------



## blybrook PE

That is if you can donate blood. My ma has traits of vonwillebran's disease (bleeding disorder), so I cannot donate; had to use the at home test since I'm not scheduled to see my doctor again for another couple months


----------



## envirotex

O +


----------



## blybrook PE

didn't want to have another visit just to find out my blood type; especially since I pay out of pocket


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm O+ as well; it's the universal donor


----------



## envirotex

well donate some blood then, that's free


----------



## blybrook PE

but the diet changes were interesting.


----------



## blybrook PE

can't per the above reasons


----------



## blybrook PE

the g/f lost all pork and beef; she's chicken and some fish only for her meat proteins


----------



## blybrook PE

I only lost pork and some fish (not much though)


----------



## blybrook PE

I miss the swiss cheese the most. Apples are a close second to being a hard loss to bear


----------



## blybrook PE

but I'll sneak a little apple butter on my rice bread toast in the mornings sometimes


----------



## envirotex

got it. sorry missed that post


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, another 77 posts to go


----------



## blybrook PE

not a problem, easy to do when spamming hard


----------



## blybrook PE

just looked at the stats for this thread, and I have a small lead on Dex now


----------



## blybrook PE

quite a ways to go to catch PBR, but he had a major spam fest the other night


----------



## blybrook PE

it'll be a while till I get a chance to spam that hard again


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

working towards a free setup


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

SETUP


----------



## envirotex

post

for a top

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

thanks bly


----------



## blybrook PE

yer welcome


----------



## blybrook PE

figured I'd share the spam notions with others; since we've really derailed the original concept of this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

now to go after 5k before heading to lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

and that's my post count; not thread posts....


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

bout done for the day around here


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

may be see a movie tonight


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got a few more hours, but it's dead in the office and I don't really want to look at the DCVR's for the project where the contractor doesn't have a clue


----------



## envirotex

still haven't seen the avengers


----------



## blybrook PE

it's one of those contractors you have to hold their hand for every step; don't know how they won the contract!


----------



## blybrook PE

havn't been to the theater in 2 years; too expensive and not worth sitting around the inconsiderate idiots that bring babies into adult movies


----------



## blybrook PE

so I just wait for things to hit DVD and get it on Netflix or blockbuster


----------



## envirotex

luckily i don't have to fight the traffic home today


----------



## blybrook PE

then watch it at my ability with no distractions


----------



## envirotex

yeah we usually watch movies at home too


----------



## blybrook PE

I won't have to fight traffic tonight as I'm heading 80 miles down a road that ends at the Yukon river to go camping for the weekend


----------



## blybrook PE

the road will be dead tonight; if anything, it'll be people heading into town that I'll have to deal with


----------



## envirotex

i was thinking that the avengers would be worth the ticket price though


----------



## envirotex

that sounds like fun


----------



## blybrook PE

I prefer to watch movies at home; mainly due to the lack of cell service and no bumbling morons with babies screaming next to me


----------



## envirotex

i like AK in the summer time


----------



## blybrook PE

It should be a good trip, have friends coming out tomorrow since they work night shift; we'll camp till Sunday afternoon and so some hiking / biking; then head back into town


----------



## envirotex

never been in the winter though


----------



## blybrook PE

I like it year round; but summer keeps me here more than anything, the 24 hours of "day" light helps get projects done


----------



## envirotex

would like to get back there some time


----------



## blybrook PE

You may enjoy it, depending on where you go and when you visit


----------



## envirotex

yeah and the weather is usually awesome


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd recommend during late February, early March; still about -30*F and you can see the international ice carving championships


----------



## envirotex

in the summer at least


----------



## blybrook PE

right now we've been battling a lot of rain; have seen a few bridges wash out and the main road (Alcan) was closed a weekend or two back


----------



## blybrook PE

for summer visiting, bring bug dope; and lots of it


----------



## envirotex

that sounds cold


----------



## blybrook PE

specially for bush trips; the chiggers (white socks) really take a bite outta ya; and it has to be deet!


----------



## envirotex

yeah never seen mosquitoes like that before


----------



## envirotex

i was actually glad to wear a net on my head


----------



## blybrook PE

It's a dry cold, so it's very easy to deal with.

-40*F here feels like +32*F in Michigan near the great lakes!


----------



## blybrook PE

I still haven't worn the head net I got years ago


----------



## blybrook PE

just utilized plenty of bug dope


----------



## envirotex

i was only on the coast though


----------



## blybrook PE

it's kinda fun to watch the swarm make its way across the tundra at you, looks like a black cloud outta nowhere


----------



## blybrook PE

I've never seen the coast with as many skeeters as the interior areas


----------



## envirotex

had that too with DEET


----------



## blybrook PE

but the other wildlife near the coast is great and the fishing is worth the ride


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, DEET is the main thing to utilize

EDIT - TOP


----------



## envirotex

they were the worst in the evenings


----------



## blybrook PE

I utilized a cream based one that was originally issued to the military, it's expensive, but does the trick


----------



## envirotex

best halibut i've ever had


----------



## blybrook PE

my worst was when I was within a mile of the river at high noon; it was suffocating!


----------



## envirotex

caught on the boat


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, fresh halibut, salmon, crab, etc...


----------



## envirotex

that's the reason for the net


----------



## blybrook PE

I like grilling it within 4 hours of processing; so fresh


----------



## envirotex

i didn't want to breathe bugs


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, a different kind of net then; thought you were talking about a regular head net for skeeters


----------



## blybrook PE

nevermind, my bad, you did mean the head net


----------



## envirotex

agreed


----------



## blybrook PE

A co-worker wore one and he could never get it to seal properly, even with tape


----------



## blybrook PE

I just let him keep trying and I dealt with breathing bugs


----------



## envirotex

ready for some red snapper


----------



## envirotex

gulf coast season opened on 6/1


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, that sounds good


----------



## blybrook PE

I need to get out fishing on the ocean again and soon


----------



## blybrook PE

I still have about 20 lbs of halibut from my last trip in the freezer


----------



## envirotex

that might be worth a road trip very soon


----------



## blybrook PE

been slowly cooking it on the grill or baking it in the oven. May do fried halibut bites next week


----------



## blybrook PE

it's only a 6 hour drive to the ocean from where I'm at; with no traffic / construction delays


----------



## envirotex

i only got to fish a little bit when i was in AK too much work


----------



## blybrook PE

so it's not too bad, lol


----------



## envirotex

it's about 4 hours from here


----------



## blybrook PE

I try to go out on the local lakes on a regular basis, the oceans once or twice a year minimum


----------



## blybrook PE

that's not too bad


----------



## blybrook PE

I've yet to visit Texas, closest I've been was New Mexico


----------



## envirotex

i only caught one of those fish that puffs up when you reel them to the top


----------



## blybrook PE

looks like another 15 posts and it'll be lunch time


----------



## envirotex

bald eagle food...


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, I've had several do that; mainly from reeling 'em in too fast


----------



## blybrook PE

it was rock fish for us, and yellow snapper; we put them in the fish cooler


----------



## blybrook PE

they still taste good


----------



## envirotex

the people in TX and AK are similar, different from other place I've been


----------



## envirotex

i was told what i caught was not good food...


----------



## blybrook PE

I think it has to deal with the size of our states and travel time to get anywhere to do anything


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, wonder what type you caught then; we've never tossed anything back but too small or shark on the trips I go out on


----------



## blybrook PE

what area were you fishing?


----------



## envirotex

and used to driving a loooong way to get some where...


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex is back; wonder how long he'll stick around


----------



## blybrook PE

that's true, we measure in hours, not miles


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer to 3k thread post and 5k personal....


----------



## envirotex

Prince William Sound Northwest Bay


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Gotta contribue a little more to hit 3k


----------



## envirotex

and Herring Bay


----------



## blybrook PE

PWS is great fishing, I either go out of Valdez or Seward


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

almost 6800 for me


----------



## blybrook PE

I've been through that area

Edit - TOP


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

haven't been fishing in years


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mostly because I sucked at it back then


----------



## blybrook PE

I like PWS for fishing, great area


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My son is getting interested in trying it though


----------



## blybrook PE

you'd like ocean fishing, you drop the bait and wait until you get a bite; no casting, just reeling!

 :bananalama:  :bananalama: 

5K

 :bananalama:  :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

never been fishing outside of CO


----------



## envirotex

yeah and just really beautiful


----------



## blybrook PE

it's a great father / son activity


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

actually, I take that back. I've gone deep sea fishing in Mexico a few times


----------



## envirotex

congrats bly

have a good lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

I got a line wet up around Ft. Collins last time I was there, not too bad on the couple of streams I was hitting for a December visit


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Went after Marlin once, but didn't catch anything except sea sickness


----------



## envirotex

i was just saying snapper season started in the gulf


----------



## blybrook PE

Tnx, yeah, time to head to lunch now... Skipped breakfast for the most part. Rice cake doesn't really cut it for a snack


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r all, will be back to spam more later


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Then went for tuna, mahi-mahi, roosterfish, red snapper


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

later bly. Congrats on the 5k


----------



## envirotex

hey, made it past 3K!


----------



## pbrme

Hey, What... I missed the commotion.

DAMMET


----------



## pbrme

It's time for Friday afternoon exodus.

PBr OuT


----------



## blybrook PE

You may have missed the first go around, but that doesn't mean we can't go for another couple hundred posts in this thread before the full exodus


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good clean fun


----------



## cdcengineer

I just want to say hello on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## cdcengineer

Mom's in town for the boy's 3rd birthday and my 40th


----------



## cdcengineer

BBQ challenge tonight


----------



## cdcengineer

Should be fun. Tomorrow is the b-day party for little man CDC


----------



## cdcengineer

What's our objective for the 15k - besides 15k posts?


----------



## cdcengineer

I might as well try and get my post count over 1000


----------



## cdcengineer

Or maybe even 2000


----------



## cdcengineer

WT Heck, I'll just spam away since work is slow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

CDC, you going to the BBQ festival tomorrow in Frisco?


----------



## cdcengineer

Slow work when you work for yourself feels bad. Makes me think I should just go fishin'


----------



## cdcengineer

Or maybe I should be marketing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If so, you'll probably run into my Camaro Club buddies up there


----------



## cdcengineer

Dexman PE said:


> CDC, you going to the BBQ festival tomorrow in Frisco?


Going tonight


----------



## cdcengineer

Are you coming up the hill from Junction?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wanted to go but my daughter's dance recietal is at 3 in Colorado Springs


----------



## cdcengineer

We were at Highline lake last weekend for the triathalon. We did not participate, just there for camping in the heat and for moral support.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

The Springs from Junction is a haul


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Im in Castle Rock (between Denver &amp; Co Springs)


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

yer getting closer to 1k there CDC


----------



## cdcengineer

Were on the western slope last year?


----------



## blybrook PE

I think we're all just using this thread to boost our post counts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My brother lives in Junction though


----------



## blybrook PE

so there's no real "point" other than to spam


----------



## cdcengineer

Every post gets me closer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope, always lived on this side of the divide. Denver &amp; surrounding area since 98


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> I think we're all just using this thread to boost our post counts


Why not - it's all in good fun


----------



## blybrook PE

a co-worker came from Junction; he couldn't get work anymore in the area; so he moved here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff lives in Glenwood Springs


----------



## blybrook PE

yep; plenty of clean fun


----------



## cdcengineer

Dexman PE said:


> Nope, always lived on this side of the divide. Denver &amp; surrounding area since 98


I was confused

That happens - especially on a Friday afternoon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My brother in Junction was thinking of moving to AK


----------



## blybrook PE

lol


----------



## cdcengineer

Summer's in AK are awesome


----------



## cdcengineer

Lot's of giant horse-flys and mozzies though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But we all called him an idiot and he's content with pouting in Junction for a while longer


----------



## blybrook PE

my co-worker looked at going back to CO


----------



## cdcengineer

Gonna be nice up here this weekend. I like the Frisco BBQ challenge, but the Dillon BBQ is better (August)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I haven't really heard much from him since then come to think of it...


----------



## blybrook PE

but couldn't find work


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Keep me posted on the Dillon one, the Camaro Club might make a day trip out of that one too.


----------



## cdcengineer

I hear there's money to be made in AK. I worked there for a summer in 1995 and almost stayed. Had the best time, but I was young and single and there were not enough ladies


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

holy shit. I completely forgot that my wedding anniversary is tomorrow.


----------



## blybrook PE

so he's sticking around AK

We discussed the bugs a few pages ago


----------



## cdcengineer

Usually mid August. It's great. The ultra-serious BBQer's come out for it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good money to be made in AK, but it costs a lot to live there.


----------



## cdcengineer

Dex - you better make some reservations and buy something nice ASAP


----------



## blybrook PE

OUCH Dex


----------



## cdcengineer

YeaH BEER was expensive and so were Doritos.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Especially expensive in the remote towns of AK.


----------



## cdcengineer

Gotta run. Have a good vacac and or weekend


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nothing fancy for dinner, my parents and my wife's parents will be in town for the daugther's thing.


----------



## blybrook PE

there's money to be made in certain fields


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

have a good weekend cdc


----------



## blybrook PE

you too CDC

You wanna run for a spam fest for a while Dex, or need to go get anniversary plans made


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be BBQ'n tonight at the campsite


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I know some petroleum engineers making bank up there (at least they did before getting reassigned).


----------



## blybrook PE

those in that field are usually doing pretty good


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need to get running too. I have a softball game to get to. Takes me about 30 minutes to get there and I want to get there early enough to warm up a bit.


----------



## blybrook PE

a recent grad just got started @ 65k / year with her BS degree; not even an EIT yet


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy ya'll; have a good weekend


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll push to get to the next top; then probably scoot for a while


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But I can hang out long enough to finish this page


----------



## blybrook PE

hope the weather holds for everyones activities


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, we're getting closer; just a few more posts


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, I didn't hit $65k until after I got my PE...


----------



## blybrook PE

great song for the first Chem exam at MTU


----------



## blybrook PE

neither did I!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

couple more


----------



## blybrook PE

and she doesn't even have her EIT certificate yet! She sat for the test, but wasn't required to pass!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

done


----------



## blybrook PE

and here's a new page


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r Dex, have a good game


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

damn, I had my EIT test done before I graduated


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

good night. Have a good weekend


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r, you too.... I'm bailing for a while, think I've spammed this one enough for today


----------



## cdcengineer

BBQ was fun. Little CDC was on the bouncy castle slide thingy about a dozen times. Fun stuff


----------



## envirotex

posting in here


----------



## envirotex

clearly i need to post more


----------



## envirotex

my post count is lagging behind


----------



## envirotex

working gets in the way


----------



## envirotex

but today's saturday


----------



## envirotex

so there's time


----------



## envirotex

but i'm going to go for a run instead


----------



## envirotex

just talking to myself anyway


----------



## cdcengineer

I too need to keep posting


----------



## cdcengineer

Giott athrow a B-DAY PARTY TODAY, BUT FOR NOW i POST


----------



## cdcengineer

And post again


----------



## cdcengineer

Because the only way we can increase the post counts


----------



## cdcengineer

Is to keep posting


----------



## cdcengineer

If I ever wanna reach 1000, I better post


----------



## cdcengineer

Is there a reason not to post too much?


----------



## cdcengineer

Noone else seems to mind


----------



## cdcengineer

So why not just post


----------



## cdcengineer

Post about this or that


----------



## cdcengineer

Or nothing really at all


----------



## cdcengineer

It really doesn't matter.


----------



## cdcengineer

It just fun to post


----------



## cdcengineer

Or would this be considered spam


----------



## cdcengineer

I guess useless posts are spam


----------



## cdcengineer

Whoop there it is


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Gotta keep things goin.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A little harder to post quickly from the Droid


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The old format had a glitch that you could use, but it doesnt work anymore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just trying to kill some time while I'm waiting on my sons gymnastics class.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just trying to finish this page


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only a few more to go.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Starting to close in on Supe to secure my spot on the 1st page of top posters.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And most of said posts are spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Like hookers bacon and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or copy-paste-post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

All while being careful not to call RG an idiot again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At least I wasnt banned


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That would have really sucked


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some day I will hit 10k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But not today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or tomorrow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

back from running now to paint my toes before evening festivities


----------



## envirotex

what color?


----------



## envirotex

red, i think.


----------



## Krakosky

Who wants to paint my condo post?


----------



## YMZ PE

Wanna fly me out to Michigan? post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finally home for the evening.


----------



## YMZ PE

envirotex said:


> red, i think.


I just bought Gunmetal nail polish to paint my toesies, based on a previous recommendation of yours, Envirotex. I'm excited, it should stand out a lot more than the pale pink I've been using for the past year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fading quickly. Almost bedtime.


----------



## Krakosky

Rawr


----------



## cdcengineer

Party's over. Little CDC is all hopped up on sugar and excited for the new toys. 3 year olds are easy to please


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time to go pickup a free TV.


----------



## cdcengineer

Free is good.


----------



## cdcengineer

Awhh Snap!

40 today


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Some day I will hit 10k


You'll never do it!


----------



## pbrme

TOP!


----------



## engineergurl

weekend post


----------



## Krakosky

Sunday evening don't want to go to work tomorrow post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No free TV, yet. Turns out to be a 55" projection screen, not the "42in flat panel" as advertised, so I didnt come prepared enough to take it home. I will need to return later with a dolly and at least a 2nd guy if not a 3rd as we're also dealing with a 2nd floor apartment. Luckily it belongs to a friend and she is willing to hold it until next weekend.


----------



## snickerd3

blybrook PE said:


> see last page for additional blood type diet information


I looked this up this weekend...mr snick and I are complete opposites as to what we should eat...that really wouldn't work in our household. Although the descriptions are spot on for our blood types.

I should basically become a vegitarian, eat carbs and do yoga

mr snick should eat lean meat, salt water fish, avoid wheat and dairy and do aerobic excercise at least 4 days a week.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> see last page for additional blood type diet information
> 
> 
> 
> I looked this up this weekend...mr snick and I are complete opposites as to what we should eat...that really wouldn't work in our household. Although the descriptions are spot on for our blood types.
> 
> I should basically become a vegitarian, eat carbs and do yoga
> 
> mr snick should eat lean meat, salt water fish, avoid wheat and dairy and do aerobic excercise at least 4 days a week.
Click to expand...

Where were you able to see this? Or did you find a copy of the book somewhere? I'd hate to buy it only to come to similar realizations. LOL


----------



## snickerd3

the website the was posted had basic/summary details for the different blood types


----------



## snickerd3

FWIW, my blood type is A+ and mr snick is O.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm seeing that now, thanks.

And this isn't looking as good as I had hoped. I disagree with going to a vegetarian diet. Humans are omnivores and weren't designed to only eat vegetables. For that matter we are also weren't meant to eat only meat either. Everything in moderation can go a long way. I guess I need to find out what my blood type is first. Would that be on my birth certificate? I remember back in the day when we went to Mexico for spring break you could get across with a photo ID and your birth certificate. So I have a copy of that. If not, I may have to order one of those test kits since I rarely go the doctor for anything. I don't even have a doctor....LOL


----------



## snickerd3

have you ever donated blood? YOu could call the blood bank and have them check your file.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife and I are complete opposites as to what we should eat and our workout types.

I need a high protein, high carb, high calorie diet and a 5-day/week workout, whereas my wife is low calorie, low carb, and yoga.


----------



## cdcengineer

Curious what my blood type is post


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> the website the was posted had basic/summary details for the different blood types


What website? I scanned through the last few pages but didn't see any links.

And this is why I hate these sorts of threads, it's pages and pages of crap which make finding anything interesting almost impossible. ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Page 56, but the conversation continued through 58

http://engineerboard...dpost&amp;p=6962422


----------



## pbrme

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the website the was posted had basic/summary details for the different blood types
> 
> 
> 
> What website? I scanned through the last few pages but didn't see any links.
> 
> And this is why I hate these sorts of threads, it's pages and pages of crap which make finding anything interesting almost impossible. ldman:
Click to expand...

Someone could start a new thread called "useful information from the 15K thread" and provide linkies.


----------



## pbrme

oh, and short workweek post.

Heading for a mini-vaca on Wed. afternoon.


----------



## pbrme

2x oh, and this is a GFY force fields post

{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}

*{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}*

{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}

*{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}*

{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh. Starting Friday afternoon, I will be on vacation until July 5th.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ better get your green thumb ready......lol


----------



## envirotex

would y'all stop talking about vacations. mine doesn't start until the 29th.


----------



## snickerd3

we really don't have one planned this year. Mr snick had a business trip to Catalina that I went with for, but it was more like an extended weekend than a real vacation. Next year we are thinking about going back to st lucia for our 10 yr anniversary and staying at the same resort we honeymooned at.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> we really don't have one planned this year. Mr snick had a business trip to Catalina that I went with for, but it was more like an extended weekend than a real vacation. Next year we are thinking about going back to st lucia for our 10 yr anniversary and staying at the same resort we honeymooned at.


Cool! Been thinking about doing the same! We loved St. Lucia! And the resort we stayed at had a great view of the sunset EVERY evening. It was great. Where did you guys stay? We were there for 10 days on our honeymoon as well in 2006.


----------



## blybrook PE

While I agree that the blood type diet isn't for everyone, it has worked for me. I have NOT gone to a full vegitarian diet, but I do eat more veggies than previously. Now it's a good balance and I've cut out 98% of the "avoids". I've found more stamina than I've had before and I'm still loosing weight.

By checking out the recipe list and the food type database online, you'll save yourself $$ for the book as there are things that have changed and only the online version has the current information.

Fox, I don't think you'll find your blood type on your Birth Certificate; but I could be wrong. I know it wasn't on mine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> would y'all stop talking about vacations. mine doesn't start until the 29th.


If it makes you feel any better, it's not really a vacation. It's more like time off from work so I can work on my backyard. I'm not going anywhere except to Home Depot about a dozen times to buy parts, then replacement parts for when I broke the originals during install, then repair kits for the damaged replacement parts. Do all of this while sunburning myself, tweaking my back, and blistering my hands.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex, that sounds like a typical weekend around here... Sometimes you have to take more time off work just to get the original project finished since you spend so much time running to / from the store, lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yeah, it was my last weekend as well. Not quite sunburned, but I definitely tweaked my back and blistered my hands.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I look forward to a full 12 days of doing it again...


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we really don't have one planned this year. Mr snick had a business trip to Catalina that I went with for, but it was more like an extended weekend than a real vacation. Next year we are thinking about going back to st lucia for our 10 yr anniversary and staying at the same resort we honeymooned at.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Been thinking about doing the same! We loved St. Lucia! And the resort we stayed at had a great view of the sunset EVERY evening. It was great. Where did you guys stay? We were there for 10 days on our honeymoon as well in 2006.
Click to expand...

We did the sandals thing...the have 3...we were at the one with the golf course and the La Toc restaurant. THe halyceon (sp?) one was the really old /small one and the third the Grande was brand new when we were there.


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> we really don't have one planned this year. Mr snick had a business trip to Catalina that I went with for, but it was more like an extended weekend than a real vacation. Next year we are thinking about going back to st lucia for our 10 yr anniversary and staying at the same resort we honeymooned at.


we are thinking about doing that next year for our 20th in maui...we want to take the kids too though. it will also be the summer before #1 son's senior year and we thought that would be cool. we're thinking about the homeaway option though instead of a resort because we want an extended stay (2 weeks). planning and budgeting for it now and adjusting the scale of this year's vacation plans accordingly...so that means our vacation will be similar to Dex's this year but not at work so that's good.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> While I agree that the blood type diet isn't for everyone, it has worked for me. I have NOT gone to a full vegitarian diet, but I do eat more veggies than previously. Now it's a good balance and I've cut out 98% of the "avoids". I've found more stamina than I've had before and I'm still loosing weight.
> 
> By checking out the recipe list and the food type database online, you'll save yourself $$ for the book as there are things that have changed and only the online version has the current information.
> 
> Fox, I don't think you'll find your blood type on your Birth Certificate; but I could be wrong. I know it wasn't on mine.


Thanks for the additional insight Bly.



Dexman PE said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it's not really a vacation. It's more like time off from work so I can work on my backyard. I'm not going anywhere except to Home Depot about a dozen times to buy parts, then replacement parts for when I broke the originals during install, then repair kits for the damaged replacement parts. Do all of this while sunburning myself, tweaking my back, and blistering my hands.


Again, you forgot beer on your list in the midst of all that. 



snickerd3 said:


> We did the sandals thing...the have 3...we were at the one with the golf course and the La Toc restaurant. THe halyceon (sp?) one was the really old /small one and the third the Grande was brand new when we were there.


I remember reading about the Halcyon. We stayed at the St. Lucian by Rex Resorts. It was grand. Breakfast lunch and dinner, pool right next to the beach, and amazing view of the sunsets. We toured the big mountain that you could see from basically everywhere, did lots of snorkeling and scuba, and did the sunset pirate ship cruise (also amazing). It was funny, didn't matter what we were doing, we were always greeted with fresh fruit and rum punch. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, it's not really a vacation. It's more like time off from work so I can work on my backyard. I'm not going anywhere except to Home Depot about a dozen times to buy parts, then replacement parts for when I broke the originals during install, then repair kits for the damaged replacement parts. Do all of this while sunburning myself, tweaking my back, and blistering my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you forgot beer on your list in the midst of all that.
Click to expand...

Typically too tired and dehydrated to enjoy the beer with these types of projects. Which sucks because I usually enjoy a cold, tasty, alcoholic beverage after a productive day.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

not enough general spam today


----------



## envirotex

too many words per post


----------



## envirotex

but look, somewhere i went past 1900.


----------



## envirotex

yay spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

broke 100 for the first time this year.

HFS it's hot out there, especially walking around in the direct sun for over an hour.


----------



## blybrook PE

got soaked this weekend with pea sized hail while hiking in the tundra... Not that much fun, dried out slightly during the 4 mile hike back to the truck


----------



## blybrook PE

and I agree that there needs to be some more spam in this thread today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

&amp; BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

too bad I can't have pork


----------



## blybrook PE

well, at least there's Turkey Bacon!


----------



## blybrook PE

better than no bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'll leave it here for a while


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nice ToP. Literally.


----------



## engineergurl

post dinner post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watching a movie post


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## snickerd3

bumpity


----------



## snickerd3

a


----------



## snickerd3

b


----------



## snickerd3

c


----------



## snickerd3

d


----------



## snickerd3

e


----------



## snickerd3

f


----------



## snickerd3

g


----------



## snickerd3

h


----------



## snickerd3

i


----------



## snickerd3

j


----------



## snickerd3

k


----------



## snickerd3

l


----------



## snickerd3

m


----------



## snickerd3

n


----------



## snickerd3

o


----------



## snickerd3

p


----------



## snickerd3

q


----------



## snickerd3

rr


----------



## snickerd3

s


----------



## snickerd3

t


----------



## snickerd3

u


----------



## snickerd3

v


----------



## snickerd3

w


----------



## snickerd3

x


----------



## snickerd3

y


----------



## snickerd3

z


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## snickerd3

is the fast reply option gone?


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## snickerd3

123


----------



## snickerd3

456


----------



## snickerd3

789


----------



## snickerd3

0-=


----------



## snickerd3

zxc


----------



## snickerd3

vbn


----------



## snickerd3

m,./


----------



## snickerd3

asd


----------



## snickerd3

fghj


----------



## snickerd3

kl;'


----------



## snickerd3

qwe


----------



## snickerd3

rty


----------



## snickerd3

uio


----------



## snickerd3

p[]\


----------



## snickerd3

0123


----------



## snickerd3

80081355


----------



## snickerd3

963852741


----------



## snickerd3

963852741


----------



## snickerd3

963852741


----------



## snickerd3

963852741


----------



## pbrme

fast reply option?


----------



## pbrme

thims crazy talk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nice, even Snick is playing.


----------



## pbrme

bah-blah buh-bah-blah


----------



## pbrme

blow


----------



## pbrme

a hooker


----------



## pbrme

for bacon


----------



## pbrme

addiction? weed's not an addiction


----------



## pbrme

you ever:


----------



## pbrme

blow a hooker for bacon?


----------



## pbrme

Common Dex...


----------



## pbrme

let's play "have you ever"


----------



## pbrme

just got home from work post


----------



## pbrme

just posted a bunch of random posts post


----------



## pbrme

just cracked a beer post


----------



## pbrme

cept this one is a corona


----------



## pbrme

left overs from the weekend


----------



## pbrme

rule #1 in left over beers...


----------



## pbrme

...they always get drank first


----------



## pbrme

that way they can never be reclaimed


----------



## pbrme

cause you know


----------



## pbrme

there's always that one dickhead friend


----------



## pbrme

hookers bakon bahlow


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

copy pasties posties


----------



## pbrme

ardvark


----------



## pbrme

yardwork


----------



## pbrme

pissed clerk


----------



## pbrme

pissing out my asss


----------



## pbrme

touretts


----------



## pbrme

a syndrome


----------



## pbrme

separation anxiety


----------



## pbrme

sexual depravation


----------



## pbrme

fear and loathing


----------



## pbrme

beer and clothing


----------



## pbrme

bongs and hot springs


----------



## pbrme

WOW passwords


----------



## pbrme

covetous gamer


----------



## pbrme

annon


----------



## pbrme

anonnomous donor


----------



## pbrme

bucket list


----------



## pbrme

pail tail


----------



## pbrme

snail trail


----------



## pbrme

obese midgets


----------



## pbrme

offensive wording


----------



## pbrme

submittal review comments


----------



## pbrme

justify misserable existance


----------



## pbrme

on second beer post


----------



## engineergurl

holy crap, snick hasn't played in years!!!


----------



## pbrme

third tier stakeholder


----------



## pbrme

whoa someone else in here?


----------



## engineergurl

I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!!!!


----------



## pbrme

whay-o, I say- hey-o


----------



## pbrme

excited for what?/????


----------



## engineergurl

I'm moving.


----------



## pbrme

I'm not that excited right now....


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I'm moving.


Really??? where tooo?


----------



## pbrme

That is exciting!!!


----------



## pbrme

a second ago I was like this:


----------



## engineergurl

no... I have kept this under wraps for a while...


----------



## pbrme

now I'm not


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> no... I have kept this under wraps for a while...


Why?


----------



## pbrme

sorry, I'm listening...


----------



## pbrme

just pumping the post count in the interum


----------



## engineergurl

PCSing is complicated sometimes


----------



## pbrme

pump up the jams


----------



## engineergurl

hang on, let me take the puppies out and i'll post the semi story


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> PCSing is complicated sometimes


Like the interwebz?


----------



## pbrme

sweet!


----------



## pbrme

going to keep jamming out this song in the interum bra


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## pbrme

pasties


----------



## pbrme

stickers


----------



## pbrme

pot stickers


----------



## pbrme

dehydrated bong slobber


----------



## pbrme

dripping camel hyde


----------



## pbrme

ok that was gross


----------



## pbrme

picking your nose


----------



## engineergurl

wow post toasties?


----------



## pbrme

then eating it...


----------



## pbrme

sorry, I'm completely random right now


----------



## engineergurl

okay so flash back to Oct of last year, we were still trying to close on the house we owned at Fort Bragg


----------



## pbrme

just blatently typing to myself


----------



## engineergurl

omg a dog farted or something, gross


----------



## pbrme

copy, you have my attention


----------



## pbrme

dont you hate that quite

fffffaszzzzzz


----------



## engineergurl

orders came thru that we were going to move while I was trying to get rid of that house....


----------



## pbrme

remember, keep the sentences broken and keep the post pumping


----------



## engineergurl

so we decided to get rid of one of the mortgages, we had been dealing with two for nearly 3 years


----------



## engineergurl

it's a long story, don't worry...


----------



## pbrme

aright


----------



## pbrme

so no mortgages


----------



## engineergurl

so the hubster (aka Mr. ArmyMan) had to report between Christmas and New Years... to his new duty station


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## engineergurl

no, we still have the mortgage on this house...


----------



## pbrme

yeah, I kinda remember you were bummed out over that time


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> no, we still have the mortgage on this house...


 copy


----------



## engineergurl

anyway... I couldn't put a second house up on the market, find a new job, pack up this house and deal with all the logistics of things...


----------



## pbrme

paste


----------



## pbrme

so you burned it down?


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## pbrme

pasties


----------



## engineergurl

so, he left, and I stayed here with my BEASTS (yes I love them, but they are beasts, and my .38) and I was okay for a bit... looking for a new job, he was there and I was here...


----------



## pbrme

pesties


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> so, he left, and I stayed here with my BEASTS (yes I love them, but they are beasts, and my .38) and I was okay for a bit... looking for a new job, he was there and I was here...


copy


----------



## engineergurl

eventually, that started getting old, and I got into another rut


----------



## pbrme

pusties


----------



## pbrme

ruttzies


----------



## engineergurl

by the way, MY HEARTS A STEREO!


----------



## pbrme

...and then


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> by the way, MY HEARTS A STEREO!


negative on the copy


----------



## engineergurl

so, I've had a lot of leads, I had given up trying to take the EIT because I knew I couldn't juggle everything... and I started x-fit...


----------



## pbrme

what is this mean


----------



## engineergurl

at this point, no job, but last week I found out my dream job didn't work out


----------



## engineergurl

so, I made a decision and a very uncalculated risk


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> at this point, no job, but last week I found out my dream job didn't work out


 copy


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> so, I made a decision and a very uncalculated risk


you have my attention


----------



## engineergurl

gym class heros album... my hearts a stereo... awesome work out song


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> so, I made a decision and a very uncalculated risk


 :40oz:


----------



## engineergurl

I am signed up for a x-fit instructors class...


----------



## engineergurl

and a personal trainer certification class


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> gym class heros album... my hearts a stereo... awesome work out song


AHH I like the GCH. Just haven't followed the song names. I like the bob ross song


----------



## engineergurl

I scheduled the move for the house hold goods....


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I am signed up for a x-fit instructors class...


I remember you said that in another post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> and a personal trainer certification class


crazyness


----------



## engineergurl

I picked out some houses and set Mr.ArmyMan on a mission to find a place...


----------



## engineergurl

so, I'm moving.


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I scheduled the move for the house hold goods....


I see....


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> so, I'm moving.


did your army man find a place then?


----------



## engineergurl

I have no job there. I have no clue what I'm going to do. But, I haven't lived with the hubby since dec of last year... I am tired of that crap.


----------



## pbrme

you sound excited


----------



## engineergurl

he will when he does, and it better be before our furniture is delivered


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I have no job there. I have no clue what I'm going to do. But, I haven't lived with the hubby since dec of last year... I am tired of that crap.


copy


----------



## engineergurl

I AM!!!! you live with out your spouse for a few months


----------



## pbrme

going far from bamacompton?


----------



## engineergurl

deployments are different... this... well, I can't wait to get there


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I AM!!!! you live with out your spouse for a few months


NOOOOO thanks


----------



## engineergurl

bamacompton?


----------



## engineergurl

I was okay during deployments... that's different... this was harder.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM!!!! you live with out your spouse for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO thanks
Click to expand...

There was talk about her wanting to go to Africa for a couple months..... UHHHH-AHHH


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> bamacompton?


sorry I just add compton to make it sound ghetto


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> bamacompton?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I just add compton to make it sound ghetto
Click to expand...

Naw for realz, you moving across country? or just close


----------



## engineergurl

well, it isn't in this state for sure... closer to my home tho, so I'm extra excited.


----------



## pbrme

Well congratulations either way!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> well, it isn't in this state for sure... closer to my home tho, so I'm extra excited.


Go grab a beer and I'll celebrate with you.


----------



## pbrme

I'm on my second corona


----------



## pbrme

and my third hooker


----------



## pbrme

but only half and 8ball


----------



## engineergurl

well, I will go make a drink and brb... takes longer than opening a beer... but hey...


----------



## pbrme

roflcopter


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> well, I will go make a drink and brb... takes longer than opening a beer... but hey...


awesome!!!


----------



## pbrme

I got a drinkin' buddy on the 15k


----------



## pbrme

need more ppl


----------



## pbrme

so we can put some numbers down


----------



## pbrme

going to get corona #3


----------



## engineergurl

hang on waiting for the soda to fizz down


----------



## pbrme

ok I'm back post


----------



## pbrme

nawing on some jerky post


----------



## pbrme

drinking corona post


----------



## pbrme

So what'd you grab? JB&amp;C?


----------



## pbrme

swig of corona post


----------



## engineergurl

i didn't actually eat my night time snack


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## engineergurl

hopeful it will let me sleep... my unisom, benadryl, melatonine combo didn't work last night


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i didn't actually eat my night time snack


Are you justifying the drink?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> hopeful it will let me sleep... my unisom, benadryl, melatonine combo didn't work last night


Dear baby Hazues.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful it will let me sleep... my unisom, benadryl, melatonine combo didn't work last night
> 
> 
> 
> Dear baby Hazues.
Click to expand...

That's quite the coctail


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful it will let me sleep... my unisom, benadryl, melatonine combo didn't work last night
> 
> 
> 
> Dear baby Hazues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's quite the coctail
Click to expand...

It'd probably put my ass in a coma


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## engineergurl

I am justifying my night cap... i pay way too much attention to my excercise and should cut it out all


----------



## engineergurl

i don't sleep, noises wake me up


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## engineergurl

the sun goes down, the stars come out...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i don't sleep, noises wake me up


hence why your probably excited to be under one roof


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> the sun goes down, the stars come out...


The wife runs to this song


----------



## engineergurl

I have Ana (and Rex), and a gun... but still


----------



## engineergurl

I listen to country most of the time, but since this whole x-fit thing has started, I have changed my music style a bit


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I am justifying my night cap... i pay way too much attention to my excercise and should cut it out all


BS... It's good to make a change, hit it hard for a while, but it takes a crazy person to live their whole life by it.


----------



## engineergurl

I drink way too much, even on my plan... the alcohol is my cheat


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I listen to country most of the time, but since this whole x-fit thing has started, I have changed my music style a bit


Country makes people's mindz turn to mush


----------



## engineergurl

you get my PM?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I drink way too much, even on my plan... the alcohol is my cheat


Hows the smokies?


----------



## engineergurl

I am the biggest liberal conservative you will ever meet... country fits me


----------



## engineergurl

I only smoke when I drink... it's better than a pack a day.


----------



## engineergurl

and if I am distracted, and chatting on the pc, then I won't slip away for one unless the booze is really flowing...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> you get my PM?


LOL


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get my PM?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

....all wonder if you are real...


----------



## engineergurl

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get my PM?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

you laugh, fine, I see how you are... just confirms it


----------



## engineergurl

and then he leaves... i so can figure out men.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get my PM?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....all wonder if you are real...
Click to expand...

NO, I'm a robot making up sweet running music:


----------



## engineergurl

running music is good for the ipod... it provides motivation for box jumps


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> and then he leaves... i so can figure out men.


I didn't and You don't


----------



## engineergurl

really... I have a pink hard hat...


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, it says i'm here alone... lol, I'm good at that...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> running music is good for the ipod... it provides motivation for box jumps


ohh yeas.


----------



## engineergurl

see, now you are ghost posting


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> yeah, it says i'm here alone... lol, I'm good at that...


your dialup is refreshing


----------



## engineergurl

NSFW...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeIJmciN8mo

LOVE THIS SONG!!!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> see, now you are ghost posting


I don't even know what that means.
Hit F5


----------



## engineergurl

i may live in podunk, but this aint no dial up


----------



## engineergurl

F5 and I am still here alone.. lmao


----------



## engineergurl

as always...


----------



## pbrme

Daum, Minaj has a boootay


----------



## engineergurl

she does have a big ole butt


----------



## pbrme

hang tight, I have my PM window open


----------



## pbrme

It might think I'm not here....

....shhhhhhhh


----------



## pbrme

ok F5 now.


----------



## engineergurl

well, then I am going to go sneak a ciggy since I have been a good girl today


----------



## engineergurl

BRB!!!


----------



## pbrme

sipping the corona post


----------



## envirotex

shhhh...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> well, then I am going to go sneak a ciggy since I have been a good girl today


NOOOOOO


----------



## envirotex

why are we being quiet?


----------



## pbrme

fine, gonna make a run for it


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> why are we being quiet?


You watching from the sidelines???


----------



## pbrme

EG left for a smoke break.


----------



## pbrme

So I'm gonna pump up the posts


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## envirotex

no just got here...


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## envirotex

looooooooooong monday


----------



## engineergurl

that was nasty.


----------



## pbrme

EG will be happy to see you here when she gets back


----------



## envirotex

tired now


----------



## engineergurl

i wish i could just forget about them


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> that was nasty.


don't do it.


----------



## engineergurl

i love you!


----------



## envirotex

but not too tired to spam


----------



## pbrme

something to listen to while we post the count:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=UmWTFKbdGuk


----------



## engineergurl

i think we're alone now (EVTX, PBR and me)


----------



## pbrme

posted


----------



## envirotex

is this a private conversation?


----------



## engineergurl

those are sweet cheeks


----------



## pbrme

dude I'm so posted


----------



## envirotex

cuz i'm not going back to read all the posts


----------



## engineergurl

no envirotx

I like lots of people


----------



## pbrme

sip of corona post

Edit: TOP


----------



## engineergurl

not so sure i like pbr's music


----------



## pbrme

possties


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> not so sure i like pbr's music


That's not my music...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> not so sure i like pbr's music
> 
> 
> 
> That's not my music...
Click to expand...

just started liking those beats...


----------



## envirotex

okey dokey


----------



## engineergurl

you picked it....

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U


----------



## envirotex

really ready for vacation


----------



## engineergurl

now this is a song to go running to.


----------



## pbrme

searching for beats post


----------



## envirotex

i like that song


----------



## engineergurl

i will be on a perm vaca soon...


----------



## envirotex

cake: going the distance


----------



## engineergurl

I'm petrified. I don't like leaving the security of my job


----------



## envirotex

that's a good song for running


----------



## pbrme

yeah, I'm ready for a vaca as well


----------



## envirotex

are u moving again?


----------



## envirotex

going to be a lake rat on my vacay


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I'm petrified. I don't like leaving the security of my job


Don't worry, in a couple yrs you'll look bak and say, god I'm glad


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## envirotex

old fashioned with the styrofoam cooler


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> going to be a lake rat on my vacay


thumbsup


----------



## engineergurl

well doesn't that just look like I suck... but hellz yeah, 20lb medicine ball, and 36 inch box


----------



## pbrme

good job EG


----------



## envirotex

i'm going to go for a run in a minute


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> well doesn't that just look like I suck... 36 inch box


sorry had to


----------



## engineergurl

it's nearly 10:30 here


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> i'm going to go for a run in a minute


skip it, EG and I have a drink and pumpin the postsssss


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## envirotex

because i'm going to be a lake rat on my vacay


----------



## engineergurl

had to what? I challange myself, and forget all the others


----------



## pbrme

oh yeah, PBR's music post


----------



## pbrme

looking post


----------



## envirotex

already did...still going for a run


----------



## engineergurl

to the left to the left


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## envirotex

it's 9:30 here and maybe finally cool enough to run


----------



## engineergurl

you must not know bout me


----------



## engineergurl

i used the row machine today, too hot to run


----------



## engineergurl

i ran this morning... will run tomorrow morning


----------



## pbrme

found it post:

It's better live...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0h-bRYVIIE&amp;feature=related


----------



## envirotex

i like running at night


----------



## engineergurl

wall balls, toes to bar and box jumps today...


----------



## engineergurl

i like running at 5 am...


----------



## engineergurl

that is just gonna have to wait until Beyonce is done


----------



## pbrme

It's a song you can drink PBR's to RIGHT?


----------



## envirotex

mason jennings cool


----------



## pbrme

posties...


----------



## envirotex

yep


----------



## pbrme

Have to piss Post


----------



## engineergurl

enviro, i am sorry about turning you to a zombie so many times


----------



## engineergurl

this dude sounds like a bob dylan wannabe


----------



## pbrme

This one reminds me of putting on a sport coat and sipping scotch at the rolly derby.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZSHt3SF8V8


----------



## engineergurl

can't do it, sorry guys


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> this dude sounds like a bob dylan wannabe


You have to skip that first, It was meant to distract


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> can't do it, sorry guys


Try the butterfly one


----------



## envirotex

i like this one...

/&gt;http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5e1rk_destiny-s-child-jumpin-jumpin_music


----------



## pbrme

Your a mainstream junkie aren't you...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm in an Army kinda mood... it keeps me motivated to keep on keeping on


----------



## envirotex

it's ok...i was trying to win as a zombie


----------



## engineergurl

i would much rather country, but i figured y'all would lay the ban hammer down


----------



## pbrme

ok going to piss my pants for realz post... need to get rid of this corona


----------



## envirotex

only came in third place though...


----------



## envirotex

em kept shooting me...in the grill


----------



## engineergurl

i won the first one... thought I would help a brotha out for the second one, won't tell you who


----------



## engineergurl

I think I won the first one at least


----------



## pbrme

ok back post


----------



## engineergurl

I'm TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP


----------



## engineergurl

and now Jimmy is saying, hey, I've made it thru, i'm in your bladder... BRB post so I can go pee


----------



## pbrme

got freshies, corona and a hand full of snacks


----------



## envirotex

alright i'm out, before it get too late


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> and now Jimmy is saying, hey, I've made it thru, i'm in your bladder... BRB post so I can go pee


Jimmy's a dick


----------



## envirotex

gotta run, ha


----------



## envirotex

see y'all in about 45


----------



## engineergurl

and now one of my signiture songs


----------



## pbrme

looking for some other music post.


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

she is me sometimes....


----------



## engineergurl

even if I shoot a little low and to the right


----------



## pbrme

talking to my sister post


----------



## pbrme

have speakers off post


----------



## engineergurl

lol, I really should prob go to bed post


----------



## pbrme

its my twin


----------



## engineergurl

he ain't seen me crazy yet


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> lol, I really should prob go to bed post


Jimmy's a dick


----------



## pbrme

power drink post


----------



## engineergurl

Where are you YMZ?


----------



## engineergurl

i am gonna play another song with out you since you can't hear it


----------



## pbrme

sister can talk my ear off post


----------



## engineergurl

smoke a little smoke... drink a little drink


----------



## pbrme

she's gone, listening to the gun song post


----------



## pbrme

don't do the country that much


----------



## engineergurl

miranda is a hottie


----------



## pbrme

it's an axent thing I guess


----------



## engineergurl

idk, i've been down here for a bit, I can't hear it anymore


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha cdcengineer is peaking in


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> miranda is a hottie


Never even heard of her...


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> miranda is a hottie
> 
> 
> 
> Never even heard of her...
Click to expand...

so I scrolled back up for a bit to see teh hottness


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## engineergurl

another awesome song... and wait, how have you never heard of Miranda. she is the cutiest!!!


----------



## pbrme

JSYK I'm listening to all of these songs your posting. All the way thru. even if they're making my ears bleed


----------



## engineergurl

do you think about 17?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> another awesome song... and wait, how have you never heard of Miranda. she is the cutiest!!!


I don't hang out at the hooker bar?


----------



## engineergurl

hey, I haven't posted the chicken fried song... most of the ones i am posting are boarderline pop


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> another awesome song... and wait, how have you never heard of Miranda. she is the cutiest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hang out at the hooker bar?
Click to expand...

When I'm 17 at the hooker bar, sniffing coke...


----------



## engineergurl

now you have to listen to the chicken fried song... you can ask JR, Mudpuppy, and a bunch of others... it's my signiture song


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> another awesome song... and wait, how have you never heard of Miranda. she is the cutiest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hang out at the hooker bar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm 17 at the hooker bar, sniffing coke...
Click to expand...

Shakin my ass on the pole and spraying beer on the crowd.

"Do you want the Jonahs brothers to spray foam on you guys?"


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> now you have to listen to the chicken fried song... you can ask JR, Mudpuppy, and a bunch of others... it's my signiture song


bring it


----------



## pbrme

listening post


----------



## engineergurl

this song is awesome. And I made Jr's ears bleed with it.


----------



## pbrme

sipping z-corona post


----------



## engineergurl

you know, I do live in Alabama


----------



## pbrme

listening.... "I don't know what I've been told" _Cookaaakooo_


----------



## engineergurl

honestly, I have two pecan trees in my back yard... and I like my chicken fried


----------



## pbrme

Awe shit


----------



## pbrme

Dood, I'm 4 beers in on my afternoon....


----------



## engineergurl

this is actually a good song cause it supports our military... I like those songs... makes me feel like what i'm giving up is worth something


----------



## pbrme

I had a long day full of meetings, and your doing this stuff?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> this is actually a good song cause it supports our military... I like those songs... makes me feel like what i'm giving up is worth something


A song does this?


----------



## engineergurl

I hate it when people make me feel like our Military isn't doing anything


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> I had a long day full of meetings, and your doing this stuff?


It's giving me exima


----------



## engineergurl

listen to it... you will see


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I hate it when people make me feel like our Military isn't doing anything


They are, but someone capitolizing on it by making a song about it????


----------



## engineergurl

we don't get told thank you very often... ya have to hear the whispers


----------



## pbrme

Regae??? really


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Regae??? really


He's a capitolist


----------



## engineergurl

no, this was an old school song...

and he is def not popular... he wears a winter hat in GA


----------



## pbrme

making money off other people's labors


----------



## engineergurl

you know what, they may be making a profit

... but I hear a thank you


----------



## pbrme

He's a poser


----------



## engineergurl

I don't hear that often


----------



## pbrme

Sorry, not trying to fire you up...


----------



## pbrme

I think I just hit my coutnry threshold for the evening


----------



## pbrme




----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> Where are you YMZ?


I didn't know you wanted me posting too, I'm just here to watch.


----------



## YMZ PE

At least until the Blue Moon is done chilling in the freezer.


----------



## YMZ PE

I drank all the whiskeys.


----------



## pbrme

I played your game Trebek, your turn.

It's a fun song.


----------



## engineergurl

who cares if he can't stand country, she rawks


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I drank all the whiskeys.


 woooo hoooo


----------



## engineergurl

i LOVE YOU YMZ!!!


----------



## pbrme

^^Wait EG... not until you push play...


----------



## pbrme

not going to listen until you try Bella and Sebastian


----------



## engineergurl

whatever


----------



## pbrme

Do it... and say you don't like it for it's fun-ness


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> whatever


That's a little sophisticated for Bodunk isn't it?


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I need another drink after that


----------



## pbrme

Sipping z Coronas post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> okay, I need another drink after that


What after the song???


----------



## engineergurl

I am from NY, you don't want to make me seem like a country hick dude


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, I need another drink after that
> 
> 
> 
> What after the song???
Click to expand...

Ata girl


----------



## engineergurl

my cup is empty


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I am from NY, you don't want to make me seem like a country hick dude


duder


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> my cup is empty


YMZ, EG's cup is empty.....


----------



## YMZ PE

Get another!


----------



## pbrme

sipping z corona post


----------



## YMZ PE

Imma check on my beer in the meantime


----------



## pbrme

Sorry, she's been a pain all night


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Imma check on my beer in the meantime


me to,... getting another corona post


----------



## YMZ PE

Not as cold as I prefer, but I gotta celebrate with EG!


----------



## engineergurl

ooooo kay.... you know Krak and I went to the beach?


----------



## YMZ PE

Gulp gulp


----------



## engineergurl

see. YMZ is my friend... she knows whats going down... and KRAK and I make her laugh


----------



## YMZ PE

Yay for EngineerBROADS!


----------



## engineergurl

Part one


----------



## engineergurl

your singing every song


----------



## pbrme

back from feeding the dogs post


----------



## engineergurl

really, I fed the puppies a while ago, how many you got?


----------



## YMZ PE

You have dogs and a cat too?


----------



## pbrme

I'm totally lost


----------



## YMZ PE

Er, PBR i meant


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> really, I fed the puppies a while ago, how many you got?


We've got two dogs and two cats and two chickens


----------



## engineergurl

I have two dogs and two cats


----------



## pbrme

Brigby, Raven, Lilly, Jack, Red bird and black bird


----------



## engineergurl

drunk on you is the second in the series


----------



## engineergurl

we have Anaconda Von Bigfoot, Res, Pumpkin Jr (PJ) and Rizzo


----------



## YMZ PE

I used to have two dogs but we had to get rid of one


----------



## YMZ PE

Anaconda Von Bigfoot, love the name


----------



## pbrme

Sorry EG...

I can't do the Pop Country


----------



## pbrme

Had to push paws


----------



## engineergurl

the hubby was stationed at LSA Anaconda... I got a German Shep and while he was in Iraq and it seemed like a good name


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Anaconda Von Bigfoot, love the name


What does the vet call'em?


----------



## engineergurl

he named the other animals


----------



## engineergurl

she answers to Ana, Anaconda, Anaconda Von, she also answers to Bigfoot, and Princess


----------



## pbrme

YMZ, I dig the picture swich


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> she answers to Ana, Anaconda, Anaconda Von, she also answers to Bigfoot, and Princess


Have to push the like button on this one


----------



## pbrme

Pets make the world way more happy..


----------



## pbrme

We were at a bb tournament this weekend. Wife &amp; I almost took home this stray brown/gray mastiff mom. She was soo nice


----------



## YMZ PE

German shepherds are great dogs


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is my protector... she hates Mr. ArmyMan and she is my totally


----------



## pbrme

sippin post


----------



## engineergurl

I will always have one from now and forever


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> Ana is my protector... she hates Mr. ArmyMan and she is my totally


He doesn't hurt her I hope


----------



## engineergurl

you all suck posting music


----------



## pbrme

sipping post


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ, I dig the picture swich


Ha, thanks. I've been looking for a good vintage-style avatar.


----------



## pbrme

hang tight

Ooohh,

Edit: Top


----------



## YMZ PE

We're supposed to be posting music?


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is mine, she has issues with anyone getting near me, or anyone who acts scared of her


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> Ana is mine, she has issues with anyone getting near me, or anyone who acts scared of her


Love that. Makes you feel special, right?


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ you have changed you pic more than me, which is saying something, lol


----------



## pbrme

Need to f5


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is my princess, but every other animal is a rescue, so they are important too...


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

that is PJ


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> YMZ you have changed you pic more than me, which is saying something, lol


All I remember of yours since I've been on the board is MS Paint Turkey Hand, Sexy Santa, and Pansy. Any I'm missing?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

that is Rizzo... and YMZ I have been on here since 2005... I can't remember all of them


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


>


Too cute. This is a non-white version of my Lilly


----------



## engineergurl

Princess


----------



## engineergurl

and my papa georgio...


----------



## pbrme

hah


----------



## pbrme

those are awesome... I'll post a couple in a sec.


----------



## pbrme

In the mean time, some old school.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JZom_gVfuw


----------



## engineergurl

lol, is envirotex back? lol


----------



## YMZ PE

I WANT TO SNUGGLE YOUR PETS EG!!!! Although most of them would probably try to bite my face off.


----------



## engineergurl

drink a little drink


----------



## engineergurl

no , rex pees Ana bites...


----------



## YMZ PE

This is my Brock. He's a snuggler and very cat-like.


----------



## engineergurl

but you are a chick and she is different around girls


----------



## YMZ PE

She doesn't feel the need to protect you as much, I guess


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> This is my Brock. He's a snuggler and very cat-like.


LOL, cat like


----------



## engineergurl

I wasn't allowed to get a small dog


----------



## pbrme

aight ladies, lets push and get this over 4k


----------



## engineergurl

that is the only reason i tolerate pj and rizzo


----------



## engineergurl

and i was thinking that i really need to go to bed


----------



## engineergurl

or go swimmin and then go to bed


----------



## YMZ PE

We didn't want to have a small dog either, but we lived in an apartment that didn't allow pets when we got him.


----------



## engineergurl

but I guess I can reset the alarm... don't really need to get up at 4:30


----------



## YMZ PE

Swim swim swim! As long as you can do it safely.


----------



## engineergurl

the dogs are creating an issue in finding a house in VA


----------



## engineergurl

i like having a pool


----------



## YMZ PE

Going to bathe Mini YMZ post


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha, it is nearly midnight here...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRaWnd3LJfs


----------



## engineergurl

i would love to own a doggie day care, is that you too?


----------



## engineergurl

never mind, i just read that


----------



## pbrme

no one posts pics on here, so I'll probably pull it down


----------



## engineergurl

did this freeze?


----------



## pbrme

yep, pulled the pic down post


----------



## engineergurl

security... the doggies and cats don't have much details in it


----------



## pbrme

you might have to f5


----------



## engineergurl

i won't pull mine down, Ana is a BEAST


----------



## pbrme

bout ready to cross a page post


----------



## pbrme

just mug shots


----------



## engineergurl

she is my princess


----------



## engineergurl

but I really do have spot on aim if you get thru her


----------



## engineergurl

i think you dogged on me


----------



## pbrme

the wife just showed up from an evening out with the girls


----------



## pbrme

she was talking to me about a car she wants to buy


----------



## pbrme

she said, I don't know... maybe we should move on this


----------



## engineergurl

what kinda car?


----------



## pbrme

I said, don't be hasty. Haste makes waste


----------



## pbrme

She said "your face makes waste"

Love the wife


----------



## engineergurl

he says this to the woman who just decided that I should just go ahead and move


----------



## engineergurl

waste is fun, sometimes


----------



## pbrme

POS 1994 pathfinder or something I think. For like 2K. We're looking for a beater


----------



## engineergurl

I picked up a Jeep Grand Cheerokee for $10k; less than 100k, and it's been a blessing, except for the few times I think I am hearing something...


----------



## pbrme

just got tittie twistered post


----------



## pbrme

now I don't like my wife post


----------



## engineergurl

well sucks to be you... WILL I AM DROP THE BEAT DOWN...


----------



## engineergurl

she only did it to you cause she wants you to do it to her


----------



## YMZ PE

I would have pulled your beard. Based on that last photo you look rather hirsute.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## YMZ PE

See, that's why no one posts photos of themselves here


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&amp;feature=related


Yes today was a good day!


----------



## engineergurl

I LOVE HOW she shows up when I need her!!!! by the way, you need to preview Kraks ass shots


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> she only did it to you cause she wants you to do it to her


What she said.


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> I LOVE HOW she shows up when I need her!!!! by the way, you need to preview Kraks ass shots


WHAT?? How did I miss those?


----------



## engineergurl

see if I hit f-5 it goes away


----------



## pbrme

I try to keep the beard in the winter, and I get too lazy to shave probably because I get bad razor burn.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> she only did it to you cause she wants you to do it to her
> 
> 
> 
> What she said.
Click to expand...

Naw, she's lop somthin off, I did that


----------



## pbrme

music requests?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## pbrme




----------



## engineergurl

oh know, this is the m&amp;m song..... I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## pbrme

Good beat EG.


----------



## pbrme

this is postin beat


----------



## pbrme

uhhhh.

I work out


----------



## engineergurl

so ummm you all suck cause i have short ribs and a bit of a 6 pack and i need someone to call me in tomorrow


----------



## pbrme

sippin post


----------



## engineergurl

i do work out


----------



## pbrme

I am sexy


----------



## engineergurl

your post won't work


----------



## pbrme

and I know it


----------



## pbrme

check it out


----------



## pbrme

wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## pbrme

one more corona post


----------



## engineergurl

I love Iz, RIP


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> so ummm you all suck cause i have short ribs and a bit of a 6 pack and i need someone to call me in tomorrow


I do suck. I had one beer and no dinner.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> one more corona post


going to get one


----------



## YMZ PE

Second beer will be my dinner


----------



## YMZ PE

I can't believe you're still up EG. At least me and PBR are rockin the west coast


----------



## pbrme

thats a big dooder


----------



## YMZ PE

Wow I suck at posting, how is it by the time I post one y'all have written a novel??


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I can't believe you're still up EG. At least me and PBR are rockin the west coast


cheers!


----------



## YMZ PE

AND you're drunkerer than me!

EDIT TOP :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

okay, it's after midnight, i have the hiccups... give me a min


----------



## pbrme

You got slow interwebz


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> okay, it's after midnight, i have the hiccups... give me a min


hold your breath


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> AND you're drunkerer than me!
> 
> EDIT TOP :bananalama:


I might be.... hard to tell.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND you're drunkerer than me!
> 
> EDIT TOP :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be.... hard to tell.
Click to expand...

HEY!


----------



## pbrme

I'm on beer #6 and have had a handful of homemade jerky for dinner, and some chips


----------



## pbrme

yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pbrme

We're only 140 from turning 4k


----------



## YMZ PE

Woot


----------



## pbrme

common ppl.


----------



## YMZ PE

Time


----------



## pbrme

let's goooo


----------



## YMZ PE

to


----------



## YMZ PE

start


----------



## YMZ PE

spamming it


----------



## pbrme

for the fastest posties


----------



## YMZ PE

old


----------



## pbrme

do it


----------



## YMZ PE

school


----------



## pbrme

farts


----------



## pbrme

in the house


----------



## pbrme

hahahaha


----------



## pbrme

snuck that one in


----------



## YMZ PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" --&gt; it's like Invision added this feature to annoy this thread specifically


----------



## engineergurl

you guys need to help me...


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> snuck that one in


Nice. *tittie twist*


----------



## pbrme

sippin the juice post


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> you guys need to help me...


Get to sleep?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> you guys need to help me...


Here pull this finger


----------



## pbrme

load yer .38


----------



## YMZ PE

Rainbows came out!


----------



## engineergurl

I should probably get dressed, huh?


----------



## YMZ PE

Ugh, Disneyland fireworks. Every night.


----------



## pbrme

is it monsters??


----------



## engineergurl

no i think it's time to go swimin


----------



## YMZ PE

Only 4 hours till you have to get up for work EG!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I should probably get dressed, huh?


wha/?


----------



## YMZ PE

112 posts to go! Go go go!


----------



## pbrme

:40oz: post


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## pbrme

hookies


----------



## pbrme

bakonies


----------



## engineergurl

the clock is set for 4:45 est.... boy short bottoms and a sports bra


----------



## pbrme

posted pasties


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> posted pasties


----------



## engineergurl

I bought new swimsuits, but I'm not so sure about them


----------



## pbrme

last one was pushing the line


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I bought new swimsuits, but I'm not so sure about them


 esplain


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> the clock is set for 4:45 est.... boy short bottoms and a sports bra


Because the guys (besides PBR the boy scout) aren't here: :GotPics:


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought new swimsuits, but I'm not so sure about them
> 
> 
> 
> esplain
Click to expand...

I am good lystner


----------



## engineergurl

swim suits are expensive by the way


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the clock is set for 4:45 est.... boy short bottoms and a sports bra
> 
> 
> 
> Because the guys (besides PBR the boy scout) aren't here: :GotPics:
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm a boy scout. :GotPics:


----------



## engineergurl

i always wear boy short bottoms... and put my sports bra on for a work out... it's hot here, so after, i strip down to what i can


----------



## pbrme

I love angels, and rainbows and collect unicorns.


----------



## engineergurl

song?


----------



## pbrme

I won't say a word post


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> swim suits are expensive by the way


Yeah! They've started selling the two pieces separately at some places now too, so it ends up being $40-$50 for a set!


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> I love angels, and rainbows and collect unicorns.


I can't look at unicorns the same way ever again because of the meme thread.


----------



## pbrme

ok ladies, we've only got 90 more to go


----------



## YMZ PE

Angels and rainbows are cool though.


----------



## pbrme

sippy post


----------



## engineergurl

I went to target... 5 pairs of panties, 2 sports bras, a oack of socks and, a pair of running shorts and 3 bathing suits... how much you think?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Angels and rainbows are cool though.


if your a faggy scout


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> I went to target... 5 pairs of panties, 2 sports bras, a oack of socks and, a pair of running shorts and 3 bathing suits... how much you think?


Cotton sports bras or champion dry mesh?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I went to target... 5 pairs of panties, 2 sports bras, a oack of socks and, a pair of running shorts and 3 bathing suits... how much you think?


calculating....


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angels and rainbows are cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> if your a faggy scout
Click to expand...

What, are you trying to up the macho after getting your boobs groped by your wife?


----------



## engineergurl

i went for the under armor... not too sure about them...


----------



## pbrme

63.99 is there state tax in AL


----------



## engineergurl

$198.52


----------



## engineergurl

wtf.... and target is over in Georgia


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angels and rainbows are cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> if your a faggy scout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you trying to up the macho after getting your boobs groped by your wife?
Click to expand...

I did it to her when she got home and reached in for a smootch, and then out of the blue *BAM* she hits me while i'm typing. Asshole.


----------



## engineergurl

i'm not so sure about one of the swim suits...


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> I went to target... 5 pairs of panties, 2 sports bras, a oack of socks and, a pair of running shorts and 3 bathing suits... how much you think?


If dry mesh instead of cotton a 5-pack of Hanes cotton briefs, I'm guessing about $166.96 plus tax?


----------



## engineergurl

it's one of those suits that is awesome when you feel sexy, but you hate when you are insecure


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> $198.52


OH SNAP my original guess was $199. That was assuming you got the cute $5 panties


----------



## engineergurl

no i went with the 5 pairs for $20 cause i like the sexy pairs


----------



## YMZ PE

They are SOOOO cute


----------



## engineergurl

i bought the awesome sports bras, cause i need them


----------



## pbrme

Does this look homo? What???

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7oCDbDebDA


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> it's one of those suits that is awesome when you feel sexy, but you hate when you are insecure



At least you have 2 other pairs you can wear when you're insecure? I know what you mean though


----------



## pbrme

My fav. is when the girl in the green dress does the finger wave.


----------



## engineergurl

i won't click on that vid

I like my no socks, no pants, no undies, no shirt posts


----------



## pbrme

comeon EG, you have to have better taste that that..


----------



## pbrme

It's gotta be the booz talkin


----------



## engineergurl

i have a good swimsuit,,, it's purple... and it's a tube top with a medium size bottom... my second selection was one of those triangle ones and I have NEVER had one of thems... but it fits and it's purple and white... i'm just not sure about the yellow cute one which reminds me of katty perry


----------



## YMZ PE

Looking it up on the target website


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i won't click on that vid
> 
> I like my no socks, no pants, no undies, no shirt posts


Well, no self respectin boy scaut's gonna... be, ... never mind


----------



## YMZ PE

The polka dot bikini I'm wearing in those latest photos was a target find too!


----------



## pbrme

gotta tak a piss post


----------



## engineergurl

i really don't have socks or bottoms on and am sitting here in a sports bra... kinda makes it fun for me, but none of you skype, HA HA HA


----------



## YMZ PE

We're almost there! One more page!


----------



## engineergurl

i gotta pee, ymz skype me in like ten


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> The polka dot bikini I'm wearing in those latest photos was a target find too!


Where is this picture?


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> i gotta pee, ymz skype me in like ten


LOL!


----------



## pbrme

*ehhh* you two...


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## pbrme

sippy poo post


----------



## pbrme

top


----------



## pbrme

and sippity


----------



## pbrme

wow, we blazed through this one.


----------



## pbrme

couple mas...


----------



## pbrme

two girls one skype


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polka dot bikini I'm wearing in those latest photos was a target find too!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this picture?
Click to expand...

FB. I mentioned this in another thread, then BAM! friend requests from EB people.


----------



## YMZ PE

And now EG will get several Skype requests from people, I'm sure.


----------



## engineergurl

why am i on skype and not on fb right now


----------



## pbrme

One girl many skypes


----------



## pbrme

ya two need to focus on the thread for now, and push this thing for another 40. Then ya'll can run off and sykpe


----------



## pbrme

posting pasties


----------



## engineergurl

i am happy but i need music, and not your typical


----------



## pbrme

Need to check intot he drunsk tank afeter this.


----------



## engineergurl

i need music and skype!


----------



## YMZ PE

I have no idea what music to post.


----------



## YMZ PE

Totally blanking.


----------



## engineergurl

the funny thing is, I have my glasses on, and all I could do is flex my arms


----------



## pbrme

yeah, mee to. Can't figure out anything.


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

date night... with your wife?!?! I love my life sometimes


----------



## pbrme

I post "The Dance" song from my wife and I's wedding:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc


----------



## pbrme

damn country bumkins


----------



## pbrme

witch'yer tracters and ya's pick'em up trucks


----------



## engineergurl

well that sucks to be me... we didn't have a wedding... but we went to eat after and someone picked this song while we were sharing an appitizer..

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wngb5Mq1SQY


----------



## pbrme

Pop stars and nascars


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, you guys have been busy


----------



## engineergurl

I have the most romantic wedding story, so you can all suck it


----------



## pbrme

SEEE. Now that isn't bad.


----------



## engineergurl

HI DEX!!!! tell them we should all skype... it would keep me sane


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Damn, you guys have been busy


 Dex? whata' they call you? the Closer?


----------



## pbrme

Go grab a beer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really should be in bed.


----------



## pbrme

EG. This kinda country I like


----------



## engineergurl

it's 1 am here, shut up


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> I really should be in bed.


Go soak it in cider.


----------



## pbrme

crap, you guys.... it is getting late


----------



## engineergurl

it played at a popular resturant, and it was one of of those things where you just knew it was for you


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So whats been fun and exciting tonight?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> crap, you guys.... it is getting late


 for all you that have to wake up in 4 hours. :wave2:


----------



## engineergurl

well YMZ is digging the skype... wtf is up with you guys


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> So whats been fun and exciting tonight?


EG said she likes girls.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Romantic stories? I met my wife at science camp in highschool.


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> So whats been fun and exciting tonight?


and YMZ called me a boy scout.


----------



## YMZ PE

I do too


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whats been fun and exciting tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> and YMZ called me a boy scout.
Click to expand...

probably cause of the patches


----------



## YMZ PE

Dex was waiting so he could swoop in at Post 4k


----------



## YMZ PE

Not gonna happen man!


----------



## pbrme

How did this happen


----------



## YMZ PE

Not in this lifetime!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No skype for me. Im posting from my phone.


----------



## pbrme

I know right?

Edit: TOP!


----------



## YMZ PE

Edit: Poop.


----------



## YMZ PE

Damn. Good job Dex


----------



## pbrme

DEEK


----------



## engineergurl

I would give YMZ kisses... she is an Asian Princess and a hottie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HA! I GOT 4K


----------



## pbrme

alright back to EG's night wear.


----------



## engineergurl

well I shut everyone up huh?


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> HA! I GOT 4K


*smug* "_HA! I GOT 4K"_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Pics please EG


----------



## engineergurl

black sports bra and a pair of lepoard print green panties right now....


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> well I shut everyone up huh?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just stating a fact, thats all.


----------



## engineergurl

no one wants to skype


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post 6900.


----------



## engineergurl

i have issues taken pics of myself


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should easily get to 10k by November.


----------



## engineergurl

you guys are whimps.. you do know i'm married


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> i have issues taken pics of myself


Why? You have assets you should be proud of.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We're not having sex, only looking.


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to go dive in to pool, give me ten... I'll bear that cross with honor, cause freedom don't come free


----------



## engineergurl

you didn't want to skype, how do you know


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- is also married


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i have issues taken pics of myself


Sorry looking for some music...

You only have one life. and your only your age once. My grandma hates taking pictures too


----------



## YMZ PE

Which swimsuit are you wearing? Or did I miss that post?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Zzzzz


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Really is time for bed.


----------



## YMZ PE

I couldn't find you on Skyyyyyppppeeeee EG


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But need to finish this show.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Forget skype. Chat here


----------



## pbrme

this is the closest I come to country:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VVj1zqbWpU


----------



## engineergurl

okay ya know what. i did a 36 inch box jump, toes to bar and a 20lb wall ball... i think i got this


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Forget skype. Chat here


this


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> this is the closest I come to country:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VVj1zqbWpU


OMG OMG OMG I LOVE PAVEMENT AND STEPHEN MALKMUS. I kiss you PBR


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> okay ya know what. i did a 36 inch box jump, toes to bar and a 20lb wall ball... i think i got this


 atta girl


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watching a NatGeo show about the mountains. Currently showing clips about beavers


----------



## engineergurl

I am VERY married... I am an Army wife, we are a special kind of something


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget skype. Chat here
> 
> 
> 
> this
Click to expand...

EG and I are two gorgeous women who aren't afraid to show our faces - anywhere but here, at least. Don't hold that against us.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the closest I come to country:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VVj1zqbWpU
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG I LOVE PAVEMENT AND STEPHEN MALKMUS. I kiss you PBR
Click to expand...

Your one of three ppl I've ever heard say this.


----------



## engineergurl

can you box jump a 36 in box?


----------



## pbrme

NO one knows malkmus.


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> can you box jump a 36 in box?


throw a hotdog down a hallway


----------



## pbrme

Post your favorite Malkmus song... and go....


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So sleepy


----------



## YMZ PE

Hopscotch Willie


----------



## YMZ PE

No wait, Phantasies


----------



## YMZ PE

No wait, The Senator


----------



## engineergurl

huh? jason is just some guy in a hat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time for bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You guys (and girls) have fun.

Edit ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## pbrme

take a sip post


----------



## YMZ PE

And for Pavement: it's weird, although I love Malkmus, I kinda like the songs sung by Spiral Stairs (Date with Ikea, for example). They're catchy even though his voice is bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Im out


----------



## YMZ PE

Night Dex


----------



## pbrme

EG, you going to work tomorrow?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

of course.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> And for Pavement: it's weird, although I love Malkmus, I kinda like the songs sung by Spiral Stairs (Date with Ikea, for example). They're catchy even though his voice is bad.


linky?


----------



## pbrme

I grew up with these guys in my back yard:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MjBMhlMq3s


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> I grew up with these guys in my back yard:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MjBMhlMq3s


I LOVE ME SOME BUILT TO SPILL TOO. I kiss you again


----------



## YMZ PE

Sorry EG, not a fan of Nickelback. But FWIW, you're expanding my knowledge of good country music!


----------



## pbrme

Probably one of my favorite songs on youtube:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wtj8olA4l0


----------



## engineergurl

orly, then we are gonna have to post a REAL good one

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhEHB0a7Uyg


----------



## engineergurl

BRB


----------



## pbrme

I love it when the stand up bass comes in. This whole DVD is AMAZING!


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with these guys in my back yard:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MjBMhlMq3s
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ME SOME BUILT TO SPILL TOO. I kiss you again
Click to expand...

Sounds like you and I have the same tastes in music. Post me one of your fav's.


----------



## engineergurl

hello?

DAC is awesome


----------



## engineergurl

I didn't know God made honkey tonk angels


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> orly, then we are gonna have to post a REAL good one
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhEHB0a7Uyg


Good stuff!


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with these guys in my back yard:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MjBMhlMq3s
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ME SOME BUILT TO SPILL TOO. I kiss you again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you and I have the same tastes in music. Post me one of your fav's.
Click to expand...

This is embarrassing, I don't know how to post YouTubes on here


----------



## YMZ PE

What think you of Neutral Milk Hotel?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

hello hello, and you don't have to call me Charlie Pride


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


>



Ooh, this is awesome.


----------



## engineergurl

imagine my post being awesome. I rwak


----------



## YMZ PE

DAC is good stuff.


----------



## YMZ PE

PBR where are you? Fetch me another beer.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> What think you of Neutral Milk Hotel?


Yup.
We could hang.


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

cig number 3... i suck, but it's gonna kill me in the end


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> cig number 3... i suck, but it's gonna kill me in the end


Moderation is key. I doubt a few cigs occasionally will have much effect on your health.


----------



## engineergurl

it will tomorrow when i work out


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> PBR where are you? Fetch me another beer.


Here you go :40ozops, I drank some


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> cig number 3... i suck, but it's gonna kill me in the end
> 
> 
> 
> Moderation is key. I doubt a few cigs occasionally will have much effect on your health.
Click to expand...

you'll be fine. coffee and a morning ciggy, before work and you'll be fine


----------



## pbrme

Here's a good jam

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3DQkcHtupI&amp;feature=related


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> PBR where are you? Fetch me another beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go :40ozops, I drank some
Click to expand...

I played Edward 40 Hands for the first time the night before graduation while watching the 1920s episode of Star Trek: The Original Series. I lost my key, woke up the other RA on my floor, slept on a couch covered in shrink wrap in the common area, and woke up late and had to run to the ceremony site in stilettos. Good times.


----------



## engineergurl

I have YMZ on skype but it wont work, i suck


----------



## engineergurl

but it's a sports bra thong kinda night... luva guys


----------



## YMZ PE

I have EG on Skype but it won't work, I suck harder


----------



## pbrme

couple more posts to get this over the next hump


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I have EG on Skype but it won't work, I suck harder


LOL


----------



## pbrme

thinking about the pending teeth brush sesh


----------



## pbrme

gotta long day of meetings tomorrow post


----------



## engineergurl

wait, really or are you just being funny/. I can't figure out this skype thing


----------



## pbrme

pretty impressed at the contribution tonight post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> wait, really or are you just being funny/. I can't figure out this skype thing


Who me?
I'm getting ready to GTFO


----------



## pbrme

beer has been good. need sleeps


----------



## pbrme

setup


----------



## pbrme

And TOp


----------



## engineergurl

I am disappointed that no one helped my out on skype


----------



## pbrme

I leave you ladies with this little jewel:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxaAfK6XhmU


----------



## engineergurl

holy crap, i just looked at the clock


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I am disappointed that no one helped my out on skype


Haven't gotten this badge yet, sorry your on your own.


----------



## engineergurl

well i tried


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, PBR out. Check at you all tomorrow.


----------



## engineergurl

GUESS WHAT... I am gonna go swimming... who cares what time it is..,. you all love me, it just doesn't matter


----------



## YMZ PE

How you feeling today EG?

I'm so frustrated Skype didn't work!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That was some epic spamming last night. Well done!


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappointed that no one helped my out on skype
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten this badge yet, sorry your on your own.
Click to expand...

Your avatar makes it look like you got a boobies badge.


----------



## snickerd3

the boobilicious picture at the top of the page was enough motivation to keep going to the get to the next page faster


----------



## YMZ PE

You actually read all that snick??


----------



## snickerd3

no not all of it


----------



## pbrme

Morning post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

horray for boobies!!


----------



## YMZ PE

Sweet, I'm up for a promotion and a 25% raise! post


----------



## YMZ PE

Better get back to work for the rest of the day before I lose that chance at promotion post


----------



## knight1fox3

^ congrats post


----------



## knight1fox3

And how's everyone feeling this morning post?


----------



## knight1fox3

That was some epic drunk spamming! Lots of music...LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Can't believe PBR posted a video of 1st of the month post....LOL EPIC


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> And how's everyone feeling this morning post?


miserable...my sinuses are still messed up even with almost 2 weeks on the antibiotics


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> miserable...my sinuses are still messed up even with almost 2 weeks on the antibiotics


That's no good Snick, sorry to hear. Perhaps you should try the remedies of PBR, YMZ, and EG. Grab a 6'er and stay up into the wee hours of the night spamming and posting videos. That might clear you right up! LOL


----------



## pbrme

I'm doing great. Could go for a bloody mary and a BEC sammich tho.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> miserable...my sinuses are still messed up even with almost 2 weeks on the antibiotics
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good Snick, sorry to hear. Perhaps you should try the remedies of PBR, YMZ, and EG. Grab a 6'er and stay up into the wee hours of the night spamming and posting videos. That might clear you right up! LOL
Click to expand...

Listen to EG's country selection, guarantee your head will drain


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> horray for boobies!!


Yaaayyy!!


----------



## engineergurl

Life is in whirlwind mode, and I'm feeling fine, how YOU doing (said in my best Joey from friends voice)...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme

Getting ready for meeting marathon day post.


----------



## blybrook PE

dang; you guys went to town last night! Congrats!


----------



## blybrook PE

might as well start another spam run for today...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I could probably throw a few in for the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Try to get up to 7k by tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds good to me


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's possible


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

EDIT - TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, just have to spam like mad


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Depends on what I do for lunch though


----------



## blybrook PE

you've only got ~80 posts to go anyway


----------



## blybrook PE

true


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I may go to Chipotle


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need me some calories


----------



## blybrook PE

only been there once; too far to go for regular visits


----------



## blybrook PE

lol


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And they're tasty calories too


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

some restaurants are better than others


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not like those grease-balls they call hamburgers


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm shooting for 5.5k by the end of the week


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lead bricks


----------



## blybrook PE

I had turkey burgers last night; not too bad


----------



## blybrook PE

or ingots


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

5.5k is doable


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like turkey burgers.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm getting used to them; I cook them more often now cause it's what the g/f can eat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I mix in come cumin when I make them, then onto the grill.


----------



## blybrook PE

she can't have the beef ones; but I'll cook 'em both sometimes too


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, gotta have something to help hold them together if you don't get the premade patties


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Throw some hickory in with the charcoal for some added flavor


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

I use a gas grill most of the time unless I'm wanting to smoke the meat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A little BBQ sauce and some melted cheddar on top


----------



## blybrook PE

then out comes the charcoal smoker and mesquete (sp) chips


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll take swiss instead


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I only have a charcoal grill at the moment.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Swiss is good too, but I prefer cheddar if I'm going with BBQ sauce


----------



## blybrook PE

I got the gas a few years ago; it's about time to replace it since I've had to rebuild the wheels a few times now


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm thinking of going with a Traeger wood grill; expensive little bugger though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Probably get a nice natural gas grill next year now that I have the hard line on the patio for it


----------



## blybrook PE

it uses wood pellets and can be utilized as a smoker too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You can never go wrong with a classic Weber charcoal grill


----------



## blybrook PE

well that makes it easier to afford, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

I do have one for camping, but it's not my primary home cooking grill


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They are cheap, dependable, and easy to use


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> I'm getting used to them; I cook them more often now cause it's what the g/f can eat


The wife and I got into a big discussion on eating the "turkey" variety of things. (i.e. turkey bacon, burgers, etc.). Turns out it's no better for you than the real thing. So now we just alternate and ensure moderate proportions.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15 minutes and it's good to go

Edit: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

I think my current grill was around $150, time to get a better one


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting used to them; I cook them more often now cause it's what the g/f can eat
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I got into a big discussion on eating the "turkey" variety of things. (i.e. turkey bacon, burgers, etc.). Turns out it's no better for you than the real thing. So now we just alternate and ensure moderate proportions.
Click to expand...

I can't argue that. I think turkey bacon cooks a little faster though


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll throw in a few more posts for now; then call it good till lunch time


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting used to them; I cook them more often now cause it's what the g/f can eat
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I got into a big discussion on eating the "turkey" variety of things. (i.e. turkey bacon, burgers, etc.). Turns out it's no better for you than the real thing. So now we just alternate and ensure moderate proportions.
Click to expand...

bump to next page


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My weber cost $100. I'm already on my 3rd bag of charcoal this summer


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL; yep, we be on a new page again; response is a couple above


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The hardwood lump coal is 100x better than the briquettes


----------



## blybrook PE

I've still got 3 bags that I was given when the neighbor moved stateside. been using them in the smoker


----------



## blybrook PE

I've yet to try the lump coal


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe later this summer when I do another batch of smoked fish; thinking of trying halibut


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

I've yet to hit f5 and refresh the page; it's looking a bit long


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Adds a good "earthy" flavor


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Been a LONG time since I've done anything with fish on the grill


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll have to give it a try if I can find a decent deal on it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I may try fish on the grill tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE

I usually do 60 / 40 fish to other meats


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got about 30 lbs of halibut in the freezer waiting to be grilled


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They sell it at Walmart for $5 a bag here.


----------



## blybrook PE

I will probably grill some next week


----------



## blybrook PE

that's not too bad; I'll have to give Wally a look the next time I'm in there


----------



## blybrook PE

I usually visit wally once a month; do all my shopping elsewhere


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly cause I get better deals elsewhere &amp; fuel discounts


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

hookers &amp; blow

&amp; BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

hookers &amp; blow

&amp; BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna get it to the next page and call it good till lunch time


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

hookers &amp; blow

&amp; BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> My weber cost $100. I'm already on my 3rd bag of charcoal this summer


Only the third bag? I went through two bags just this past weekend...


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

EDIT - TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

are we gonna spam this thing for a while?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

what's this mornings goal for the post count?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOOM


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

I really dislike that 5 second ruling on postings


----------



## blybrook PE

makes spamming that much harder


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, just trying to get top. But you got it, good work.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

you can get the next one if no one else takes it


----------



## blybrook PE

we're almost to that point


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

SETUP!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM!!!!

EDIT ToP :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, thx for the setup Bly!


----------



## blybrook PE

there ya go... Yer welcome


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna grab another few posts to get to 5.2k; then take a break till lunch time


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No goal, just spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

it's a short term goal until I have more time at lunch to spam more


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

There, that's 5.2k; time to go redesign utilidor racks cause the contractor is an idiot and changed the materials without approval


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good work guys


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a couple more for me, then be back for lunch


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Try to hit 7k by tomorrow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only 50 more


----------



## knight1fox3

back for what?


----------



## knight1fox3

spamming?


----------



## knight1fox3

spam for lunch?


----------



## engineergurl

you guys are nuts


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> you guys are nuts


LOL, we're nuts? We didn't stay up until all hours of the night drinking JBC and posting weird videos.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fox has a point there...


----------



## engineergurl

I have been known to do that occasionally...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The whole time teasing us with posts about sports bras and underwear.


----------



## csb

You're talking about a lot of fabric if you're talking about mine...


----------



## blybrook PE

If we weren't nuts, we wouldn't be engineers!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> The whole time teasing us with posts about sports bras and underwear.





blybrook PE said:


> If we weren't nuts, we wouldn't be engineers!


THIS AND THIS! LOL


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> The whole time teasing us with posts about sports bras and underwear.


swim suits! lmao


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole time teasing us with posts about sports bras and underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> swim suits! lmao
Click to expand...




engineergurl said:


> the clock is set for 4:45 est.... boy short bottoms and a sports bra


Just sayin.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## engineergurl

there was a sports bra and thong post in there somewhere too, lol


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I was just thinking that. Something about leopard print as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

*facepalm*


----------



## envirotex

i dunno...beyonce and eminem were in there while i was there...


----------



## envirotex

oh and katy perry in fatigues


----------



## envirotex

posting in here


----------



## engineergurl

yes the camo katy as opposed the the cupcake boob katy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, I prefer Cerina Vincent. She was the hot brunette in Cabin Fever as well as the exchange student in Not Another Teen Movie.


----------



## envirotex

yeah that was her


----------



## engineergurl

interesting spelling to the name there...


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## pbrme

setupppppp


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks more and more like I missed a good conversational spam fest last night


----------



## pbrme

aAnd Top


----------



## blybrook PE

oh well; got a top from PBR, time to spam on!


----------



## pbrme

chit


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry, stole that one from ya


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Looks more and more like I missed a good conversational spam fest last night


yes you did


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## blybrook PE

You can get the next one if no one else joins in


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Too much talkin, not enough smappin...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

smapp, smapp, smapp...


----------



## pbrme

top


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

told ya


----------



## pbrme

I GOT THE PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

I GOT THE PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

I GOT THE PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, the :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

TOP!


----------



## pbrme

I can Haz top


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more and more like I missed a good conversational spam fest last night
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did
Click to expand...

There was much talk of bodacious EB ladies in naughty underwears and swim suits. And PBR grossly underestimated the cost of a Target shopping spree.


----------



## blybrook PE

Little late there Fox


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks for the rundown... I'll have to consider reading some of it later


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post 15K here we come!


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more and more like I missed a good conversational spam fest last night
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was much talk of bodacious EB ladies in naughty underwears and swim suits. And PBR grossly underestimated the cost of a Target shopping spree.
Click to expand...

i don't do this panty cost thing very well


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

Ain't target cheaper that Walmart?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya didn't see 2 more pages had posted...lol. Late on da refresh...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

f5 is your friend

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

this 5 sec rule is annoying


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

yup[


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*SpamFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerFest*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerFist*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerFist*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

snot rockets


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerFist*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

hot pockets


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pizza pockets


----------



## blybrook PE

heartburn city


----------



## pbrme

tots


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, pizza calzone


----------



## pbrme

mini corndogs


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> this 5 sec rule is annoying





pbrme said:


> yup[


Just make a macro script to do you posting....


----------



## blybrook PE

better than this rabbit food


----------



## pbrme

totinos


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerFist*_* 2012*


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerFist*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> this 5 sec rule is annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just make a macro script to do you posting....
Click to expand...

hmm, if I knew how to code, maybe


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerList*_* 2012*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerList*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerList*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*BoogerList*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

top


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*LoogieList*_* 2431*


----------



## knight1fox3

top


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*LoogieList*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*LoogieList*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

stole that one...LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Lspamologist*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

Should we try to get this thread to 5k by the end of the hour?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Lspamologist*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

LEts doooo it


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Lspamologist*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Lspamologist*_* 2431*


----------



## blybrook PE

fox needs to post more then


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Spamology 101*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Spamology 101*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Spamology 101*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Spamology 101*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## YMZ PE

PBR - what happened to your marathon meeting day?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> PBR - what happened to your marathon meeting day?


on a break


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## blybrook PE

spam a thon more important than meetings


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> spam a thon more important than meetings


this


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> spam a thon more important than meetings
> 
> 
> 
> this
Click to expand...

tho not as fun without drinks


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Underwater Spamlet weaving*_


----------



## blybrook PE

well, sometimes you have to do without the adult beverages


----------



## pbrme

_*Spamonomics*_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_*Spamonopolis*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Ted Spamonopolis*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Ted Spamonopolis*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Ted Spamonopolis*_


----------



## blybrook PE

Post Toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

BLT


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## pbrme

blh


----------



## pbrme

BLH


----------



## pbrme

Bacon Letuce &amp; Hookers


----------



## pbrme

Turning tricks for bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_*Blowing hookers for bakon yeah, a top*_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

phone call, brb


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb


pussy


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

hogies and grinders


----------



## pbrme

navy beans


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> navy beans


navy beans


----------



## pbrme

hogies and grinders


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

Hookies &amp; Bacons


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
Click to expand...

Owner of company; couldn't ignore....


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

time to hit the gym. Going to feel it today.


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
Click to expand...

pussy


----------



## blybrook PE

don't let it hit it back too hard!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> time to hit the gym. Going to feel it today.


you go getsum


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
Click to expand...

you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers

toP


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
Click to expand...

nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project
Click to expand...

Like a congical visit?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a congical visit?
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a congical visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

I sense liar


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a congical visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sense liar
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a congical visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sense liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

chris


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hookers &amp; blow
> 
> phone call, brb
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owner of company; couldn't ignore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't tell him you were spamming tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; he wanted me to get ready to go meet with a client for a new project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a congical visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sense liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chris
Click to expand...

farley


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers

TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

baked hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

darn interuptions to my lunch / spam fest


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate Hookers &amp; grog


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> darn interuptions to my lunch / spam fest


I hate that


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE, on 19 June 2012 - 01:29 PM, said:

darn interuptions to my lunch / spam fest

I hate that


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE, on 19 June 2012 - 01:29 PM, said:

darn interuptions to my lunch / spam fest

I hate that


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE, on 19 June 2012 - 01:29 PM, said:

darn interuptions to my lunch / spam fest

I hate that


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## blybrook PE

not too bad, we've made the 1/2 way mark and still have 30 min


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## blybrook PE

it'd go faster if others would post too!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> not too bad, we've made the 1/2 way mark and still have 30 min


keep going


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

I plan too


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> it'd go faster if others would post too!


we don't need "their" help


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga


----------



## pbrme

Where are you?

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Where are you?

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Where were you?

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga?


----------



## blybrook PE

boss at desk


----------



## pbrme

Where were you?

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga?


----------



## pbrme

Where were you?

Smokin' Pirate hooker fumunga?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep; tech support is walkin around too


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> boss at desk


He's on to you runn!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

They've been shutting down connections on people recently


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Yep; tech support is walkin around too


"look at im, always clicking... click, click, click"


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> They've been shutting down connections on people recently


what for?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Yep; tech support is walkin around too


"look at im, always clicking... click, click, click"


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Yep; tech support is walkin around too


"look at im, always clicking... click, click, click"


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Yep; tech support is walkin around too


"look at im, always clicking... click, click, click"


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been shutting down connections on people recently
> 
> 
> 
> what for?
Click to expand...

streaming content and hogging bandwidth

We have a dedicated t1 line


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_^_

_"Hey everyone...He's looking a gay pron"_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_^_

_"Hey everyone...He's looking a gay pron"_


----------



## pbrme

_^_

_"Hey everyone...He's looking a gay pron"_


----------



## blybrook PE

Corn Girl!


----------



## pbrme

_^_

_"Hey everyone...He's looking a gay pron"_


----------



## pbrme

_^_

_"Hey everyone...He's looking a gay pron"_


----------



## blybrook PE

It ain't me, it's them darn architechs !


----------



## pbrme

Two guys, one 15k


----------



## pbrme

Two guys, one 15k


----------



## pbrme

Two guys, one 15k


----------



## pbrme

Two guys, one 15k


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Two guys, one 15k


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

gonna try for 4k by the end of the day


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

i'm on it


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

yer probably gonna get there


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Race to the finish


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Race to the finish


copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> * An error occurred*
> 
> This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Corn Star - Craig Morgan


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost to 5k postings


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Almost to 5k postings


been a productive day


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, and it'll keep going like this for a while.... We'll hit 15k before the next test with ease if we keep up this pace


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Yep, and it'll keep going like this for a while.... We'll hit 15k before the next test with ease if we keep up this pace


we can't not have one of these


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and it'll keep going like this for a while.... We'll hit 15k before the next test with ease if we keep up this pace
> 
> 
> 
> we can't not have one of these
Click to expand...

AGREED!


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

5.5K posts!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## knight1fox3

5000!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

5000!!!


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

5000!!!

Missed it by 1, but got ToP!


----------



## pbrme

copy roger tango


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Damn you sneaky russian


----------



## blybrook PE

And fox joins in for the final push to 5k thread count...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Damn you sneaky russian


this


----------



## blybrook PE

Where was he when we were just working towards it!


----------



## knight1fox3

Thats 2 I've stole now...LOL


----------



## pbrme

This is sheet


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna f5


----------



## pbrme

sheet sheet


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Damn you sneaky russian


Anti-semite, slippery, cossack sluts....


----------



## pbrme

me too


----------



## blybrook PE

that's better...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you sneaky russian
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semite, slippery, cossack sluts....
Click to expand...

Covetous J-O-O


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

What do I know about diamonds? I'm a boxing promoter...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> What do I know about diamonds? I'm a boxing promoter...


like


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

5555 posts....


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> copy - paste - post
> 
> 5555 posts....


Nice!


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

Hooky &amp; Blowy


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns and sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## YMZ PE

Boy Scout.


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 1825 blybrook PE 1239 Dexman PE 726 engineergurl 327 envirotex 226 YMZ PE 147 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 knight1fox3 101 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 8 mudpuppy 5 Supe 4 Dleg 3 roadwreck 3 csb 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Boy Scout.


LOL


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme 1825 blybrook PE 1239 Dexman PE 726 engineergurl 327 envirotex 226 YMZ PE 147 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 knight1fox3 101 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 8 mudpuppy 5 Supe 4 Dleg 3 roadwreck 3 csb 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


WOw, quite the spread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep; that's the thread statistics from a few minutes ago; just after my 5555 posting


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!tRainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
Click to expand...

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

5.6k

Shooting for 6k by the end of the week


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## csb

copy - paste - post

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t 

#5205


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

csb said:


> copy - paste - post
> 
> Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t
> 
> #5190


Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Slack and Chuck still have me beat?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Can't have that


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Slack and Chuck still have me beat?


If'n that's what the stats say, that's what they say


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

You just need to spam more


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

PBR is closing on that 4k mark


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

yup


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## knight1fox3

There, that should do it! LOL YMZ is next!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*4K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> *4K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t*


CONGRATS PBR!


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *4K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t*
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS PBR!
Click to expand...

I thank you sir


----------



## blybrook PE

Imma gonna go get the current thread stats

brb


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 1933 blybrook PE 1324 Dexman PE 726 engineergurl 327 envirotex 226 YMZ PE 148 knight1fox3 114 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 8 mudpuppy 5 Supe 4 csb 4 roadwreck 3 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


----------



## pbrme

Rainbows and Unicorns 'n sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, set your target high and run with it!


----------



## blybrook PE

We have decimated this thread!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme 1933 blybrook PE 1324 Dexman PE 726 engineergurl 327 envirotex 226 YMZ PE 148 knight1fox3 114 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 8 mudpuppy 5 Supe 4 csb 4 roadwreck 3 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


Sh!t son, alls I need is like 70 more.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

Wanna run for it now or later?


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

I'm goin now.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

k; the race is on


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## pbrme

Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Fine I'll shoot for getting ahead of Tex....


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, you better get to posting to get ahead of anyone!


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

bout 12 to go


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

5.7k


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

2 more PBR


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

there you have it, 2k in this thread


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 2001 blybrook PE 1387 Dexman PE 726 engineergurl 327 envirotex 226 YMZ PE 148 knight1fox3 115 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 8 mudpuppy 5 Supe 4 csb 4 roadwreck 3 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


----------



## pbrme

swwwweeeeet!

need to f5


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats!


----------



## blybrook PE

so do I


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Congrats!


I thank you good sir


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 2002 blybrook PE 1390 Dexman PE 726 engineergurl 327 envirotex 226 YMZ PE 148 knight1fox3 115 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE  29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 8 mudpuppy 5 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 roadwreck 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


----------



## blybrook PE

We've definately beat the 5k post goal by a few hundred, lol; thanks


----------



## pbrme

want to push this to 6K?


----------



## pbrme

awe Sh!t son

Sh!ts goin down yo'???


----------



## blybrook PE

Today's top posters:

pbrme 03-June 10 4,075 947 40.94% blybrook PE 16-December 10 5,709 662 28.62% engineergurl 30-April 08 4,191 267 11.54% YMZ PE 09-November 11 610 103 4.45% Dexman PE 12-April 11 6,960 75 3.24% night1fox3 30-December 09 1,185 67 2.90% snickerd3 03-November 06 13,587 60 2.59% envirotex 25-August 09 1,944 43 1.86%


----------



## blybrook PE

not right now; need to go drop the trailer to head to a meeting

I'll be willing to work on a 6k push when I get back.... Maybe Dex will show up and assist; or FOX if he's still around


----------



## pbrme

I'm going to add 53 all quick like.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> not right now; need to go drop the trailer to head to a meeting
> 
> I'll be willing to work on a 6k push when I get back.... Maybe Dex will show up and assist; or FOX if he's still around


alright then


----------



## pbrme

1


----------



## blybrook PE

enjoy; have fun in your meetings

bly out!


----------



## pbrme

2


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> enjoy; have fun in your meetings
> 
> bly out!


l8r


----------



## pbrme

4


----------



## pbrme

5


----------



## pbrme

6


----------



## pbrme

7


----------



## pbrme

8


----------



## pbrme

9


----------



## pbrme

10


----------



## pbrme

11


----------



## pbrme

12


----------



## pbrme

13


----------



## pbrme

14


----------



## pbrme

15


----------



## pbrme

16


----------



## pbrme

17


----------



## pbrme

18


----------



## pbrme

19


----------



## pbrme

20


----------



## pbrme

21


----------



## pbrme

22


----------



## pbrme

23


----------



## pbrme

24


----------



## pbrme

25


----------



## pbrme

26


----------



## pbrme

27


----------



## pbrme

28


----------



## pbrme

29


----------



## pbrme

30


----------



## pbrme

31


----------



## pbrme

32


----------



## pbrme

33


----------



## pbrme

34


----------



## pbrme

35


----------



## pbrme

36


----------



## pbrme

37


----------



## pbrme

38


----------



## pbrme

39


----------



## pbrme

40


----------



## pbrme

41


----------



## pbrme

42


----------



## pbrme

43


----------



## pbrme

44


----------



## pbrme

45


----------



## pbrme

46


----------



## pbrme

47


----------



## pbrme

48


----------



## pbrme

49


----------



## pbrme

50


----------



## pbrme

51


----------



## pbrme

52


----------



## pbrme

53

And 1,000th post in this thread today!


----------



## pbrme

yeah mee. no one here to see. now i can take a break for a pee. then go out on a boat in the sea.


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post

And TOP


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn. Another fun afternoon in the 15k thread...


----------



## engineergurl

eating dinner post


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> Damn. Another fun afternoon in the 15k thread...


Yep, you missed out on a few pages there. We got it past 5k, then PBR pushed it beyond 5.5k. If this pattern keeps up, it'll hit 10k very soon.

NEED MORE PARTICIPANTS THOUGH!


----------



## YMZ PE

Somebody say participant?


----------



## YMZ PE

Party pants


----------



## YMZ PE

Party sip pants


----------



## YMZ PE

Pants party


----------



## YMZ PE

No pants dance


----------



## YMZ PE

Parachute pants dance


----------



## YMZ PE

Break it down now


----------



## Dark Knight

panties-pants


----------



## knight1fox3

beer and youtube videos post


----------



## pbrme

Morning post


----------



## knight1fox3

not much action post


----------



## envirotex

posting while writing


----------



## knight1fox3

^ dislike


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

morning tea post


----------



## pbrme

Trying to finish some things up before leaving for Cali post.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Trying to finish some things up *get a decent sheet rock job done* before leaving for Cali post.


fixt.


----------



## engineergurl

board was down during the est time zone morning post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Glad I logged in later than unusal post


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

posting while breaking and regrouping


----------



## blybrook PE

posting for the heck of it; just spamming it up...


----------



## blybrook PE

it's spam fest 2012


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

for the cause


----------



## knight1fox3

might as well make


----------



## knight1fox3

1200...


----------



## blybrook PE

That should be much higher Fox, you can do it!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL. If only I had your guys' dedication!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

I do need to catch up to Tex and YMZ though.


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## pbrme

what the shit is going on in here?


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## pbrme

what the shit is going on in here?


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, what me?


----------



## knight1fox3

I've


----------



## pbrme

HEY you kids keep it down


----------



## knight1fox3

done


----------



## pbrme

HEY you kids keep it down


----------



## knight1fox3

nothing


----------



## pbrme

HEY you kids keep it down


----------



## knight1fox3

wrong


----------



## pbrme

HEY you kids keep it down


----------



## knight1fox3

As SPAM as my witness


----------



## pbrme

HEY you kids keep it down


----------



## pbrme

HEY you kids keep it down


----------



## knight1fox3

top?


----------



## knight1fox3

nailed


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## knight1fox3

Here comes the meat wagon....


----------



## knight1fox3

The kids are screaming from the back, "I gotta go to the bathroom daddy"


----------



## pbrme

don't make me pull this damn thing over


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## knight1fox3

Hang what out the window?


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam?


----------



## pbrme

"Hang it out the window"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

"Hang your spam out the window, I aint stoppin' this rig"


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"ohh, now you have to spam? Well maybe you should have thought about that the last time we stopped?"_


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## engineergurl

this is not very creative spam


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## roadwreck

This is asinine.


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> this is not very creative spam


trying to take my mind off the labor dispute


----------



## pbrme

roadwreck said:


> This is asinine.


Thims big words


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## pbrme

_"Hey Peter... turn it to channel 9, the Spam exam is on"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good to the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good for the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"so with every decision, ask yourself: Is this good for the Spampony"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"for the greater Spam!!!"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## knight1fox3

Who you going to call?


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam busters?


----------



## pbrme

gostbusters!!!


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom?


----------



## knight1fox3

Goes


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## pbrme

_"You kids keep it down out there, daddy's try'n to Spam"_


----------



## knight1fox3

The dynamite!!

EDIT: ToP :bananalama:


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## knight1fox3

When will it be official?


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then, be now?


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

next page


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## knight1fox3

BTW PBR, Lebowski Fest is in Milwaukee this weekend. I'm totally going. LOL


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> BTW PBR, Lewbowski Fest is in Milwaukee this weekend. I'm totally going. LOL


sweet!


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## knight1fox3

The spam is not the issue...


----------



## knight1fox3

spam-american please...


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## knight1fox3

You ever dance with the spam in the pail moon light?


----------



## pbrme

Spammer f*cking Shabbos


----------



## pbrme

Spammer f*cking Shabbos


----------



## pbrme

Spammer f*cking Shabbos


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam-jammin'?


----------



## pbrme

"what's a pederspam?"


----------



## envirotex

trying to get back to work


----------



## pbrme

"shut the spam up Donnie"


----------



## envirotex

spam


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> trying to get back to work


aint gonna happen in here


----------



## pbrme

"shut the spam up Donnie"


----------



## pbrme

"shut the spam up Donnie"


----------



## envirotex

i know


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

work?


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

_Unofficial push to 6k_


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> work?


Smurk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

who has time to work with the 15k going?


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> work?


Durk


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> work?


murk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

OFFICIAL 6k push


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> work?


Purk


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> OFFICIAL 6k push


this


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

nope


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> OFFICIAL 6k push


OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

maybe next time


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> OFFICIAL 6k push


OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

how about a 7k push?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

only 16 more


----------



## pbrme

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15


----------



## pbrme

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

14


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

13


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

12


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

11


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFFICIAL 6k push!!!
Click to expand...

OFFICIAL 6k push!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

10


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

9


----------



## pbrme

* An error occurred*

The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

8


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


*An error occurred*

The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

7


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

6


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

5


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

3


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

2


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> * An error occurred*
> 
> The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> 
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.
Click to expand...

*An error occurred*The number of opening quote tags does not match the number of closing quote tags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

1


----------



## pbrme

*GIZZZAMMMM!!!*

Your wish is granted!!!


----------



## pbrme

Congrats on reaching 7K Dex!


----------



## pbrme

???


----------



## pbrme

Ahhhh I get it


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

7000!!!!!

:multiplespotting:

:bananalama:


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> 7000!!!!!
> 
> :multiplespotting:
> 
> :bananalama:


Congrats on reaching 7K Dex!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'd like to thank the Acadamy


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread starts....

NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's been an honor. I'm truly blessed.


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats Dex!


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## engineergurl

much funnier when I was drunk...


----------



## pbrme

Official push to 6K in this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

just start now EG


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and I'm spent...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> more funner when I was drunk...


fixit for you


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> and I'm spent...


this


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

wet clean-up on aisle 3...


----------



## blybrook PE

lol, I just gotta outta a meeting and can run for a few more minutes before the next one


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

Not this cat.


----------



## pbrme

time for nappy time


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll enjoy yer break... I don't know if I'll get back on here later to spam more or not


----------



## blybrook PE

Current Thread Standings: pbrme 2381 blybrook PE 1505 Dexman PE 767 engineergurl 331 envirotex 233 knight1fox3 164 YMZ PE 155 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 snickerd3 66 cdcengineer 53 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 19 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 5 csb 4 roadwreck 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The funny part is the fact that this thread has more replies (6020+) than views (~4100.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, passed YMZ. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

nice work on the 7k Dex


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;WHOOOOOSH&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, passed YMZ. :thumbs:


I take it your next goal is Envirotex, or shoot for the gold and pass EG or PBRME?


----------



## knight1fox3

The hell was that?


----------



## knight1fox3

Spaceball 1


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY'VE GONE TO SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

Yep, spaceballs


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh $hit, there goes the planet


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?


----------



## blybrook PE

nearly there


----------



## knight1fox3

Nope

LOL, nailed it!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, you got it on the second try


----------



## blybrook PE

go another page?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

go another page?


----------



## blybrook PE

v

go another page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Negative, lunch break over


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

enjoy!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, passed YMZ. :thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it your next goal is Envirotex, or shoot for the gold and pass EG or PBRME?
Click to expand...

???never... I'm on vacation in T-5 hrs, and have a chance to stay up really late.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you won't have time to spam, too much garage work to do. It'll be our chance to really pull ahead of you! HAR HAR!


----------



## knight1fox3

Also GFY....


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## Road Guy

is this a 15K post race?


----------



## engineergurl

thats not exactly how it started, but it's what it turned into...


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt started it, and it has spread like a zombie infection.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> thats not exactly how it started, but it's what it turned into...


Except we havent really been following any typical 5k/10k rules. Its just a pure spam thread.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Indeed. Free range spamming.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, it turned into a major spam thread to see if it could hit 15k before the next test session.

Sort of a pre-test spam session... The zombies helped it along quite a bit.


----------



## engineergurl

ZOMBIE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I bite EG


----------



## blybrook PE

I break out a gattlin gun and just start shooting in circles to get this thread to the next page, LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

another towards hitting the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

almost there


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer yet


----------



## blybrook PE

it's on the horizon


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer


----------



## blybrook PE

gettin closer


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

There it is...

TOP


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Well done bly


----------



## engineergurl

underwares


----------



## YMZ PE

Under wheres?


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha


----------



## YMZ PE

I gotta stop adding "s" to the end of words, it's rubbing off on Mini YMZ and reflect badly on her at school


----------



## YMZ PE

She always says "Oh nos!" and "pee-pees" now


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> I gotta stop adding "s" to the end of words, it's rubbing off on Mini YMZ and reflect badly on her at school


Although I could have used an "s" there after "reflect"


----------



## engineergurl

the hubby and I only do it with that word because back when that show John and Kate plus 8 was on, one of those cute little kids said..

"he pooped in his underwears" and it just stuck in our house


----------



## YMZ PE

AWWWW


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

one more


----------



## envirotex

and another and back to work


----------



## engineergurl

very cute


----------



## engineergurl

PBR has nearly 1000 posts today alone... for an 8 hour work day, that averages like 2 posts per min... is it possible to do that and actually get work done?


----------



## blybrook PE

1 word to rule them all


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> PBR has nearly 1000 posts today alone... for an 8 hour work day, that averages like 2 posts per min... is it possible to do that and actually get work done?


NOPE! And I'm no where near getting anything done today either


----------



## engineergurl

I am not either, but I still had to get things done... was there even a bathroom break...


----------



## blybrook PE

possibly, but I'm not entirely sure


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm shooting to hit 6k posts by the end of this work week. I'm in line to make that happen by tomorrow if I keep spamming at a decent rate


----------



## blybrook PE

Just over a 100 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

I could spam out that many by the end of lunch that's scheduled to start in a few minutes; but I think I'll try to get a few in now and then more after my meeting this afternoon.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

And another page is started


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

50 posts to go...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

Lunch time, with a presentation on how to use fire extinguishers (boring...)


----------



## blybrook PE

Then again, I've had this training when I was getting my certification to be a Firefighter...


----------



## blybrook PE

but the office didn't want me to hold the class


----------



## blybrook PE

oh well; they'll get taught by someone else


----------



## blybrook PE

hope the food is decent though


----------



## blybrook PE

or I'll just eat the lunch I brought with me


----------



## blybrook PE

another good helping of rabbit food


----------



## blybrook PE

that is after I finish off another page


----------



## blybrook PE

since it's so close to the finish


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## blybrook PE

nothing in particular


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## cdcengineer

post in the 15k to keep it going


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## blybrook PE

there's another page


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???


----------



## cdcengineer

still slow at work post


----------



## blybrook PE

we need more participants for general spamming...

Help us out CDC


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

What in god's name are you blathering about???

(WIGNAYBA)?


----------



## cdcengineer

post again. And then


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

And then


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

Time to go build a fire in the parking lot


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## cdcengineer

And yet again


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*


----------



## pbrme

*WIGNAYBA?*

*And we're dead*


----------



## pbrme

and no one's playing anymore


----------



## pbrme

boooo


----------



## pbrme

push to next page.


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## cdcengineer

go ahead


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> post


copy that


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> go ahead


make my day


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> make my day
Click to expand...

you gotta ask yourself


----------



## cdcengineer

boooo yahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> make my day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta ask yourself
Click to expand...

Do you feel lucky


----------



## cdcengineer

do you feel lucky punk


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> make my day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta ask yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel lucky
Click to expand...

Well


----------



## cdcengineer

well do yah


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> make my day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta ask yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well
Click to expand...

Do Ya?...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> make my day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta ask yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Ya?...
Click to expand...

Punk?


----------



## cdcengineer

pbr, you're getting up there in post count


----------



## cdcengineer

Bly what are you waiting for


----------



## pbrme

and then there was the start of a new page....


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> since it's so close to the finish


hmmm...


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Bly what are you waiting for


an engraved invitation?


----------



## pbrme

he probably went back to tally the post counts again.


----------



## pbrme

he's obsessive compulsive


----------



## cdcengineer

near to the end of what?


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> he's obsessive compulsive


Who isn;t


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> near to the end of what?


2012


----------



## engineergurl

obviously not you... you used a ; and not a '


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's obsessive compulsive
> 
> 
> 
> Who isn;t
Click to expand...

you spelled this wrong


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> obviously not you... you used a ; and not a '


exactly


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## engineergurl

EG out... Filthy Fifty today at the gym... glutton for punishment I am


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> EG out... Filthy Fifty today at the gym... glutton for punishment I am


good luck eg!


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*er child of *Spam*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch *Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch *Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch *Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch *Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch *Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*ickers and kunpow for lunch *Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*


----------



## pbrme

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*

*Post* *Post** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t** Pos**t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

Pos*t*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

*Post*


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Betelgeuse


Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Betelgeuse
> 
> 
> 
> Betelgeuse
Click to expand...

Betelgeuse


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

pushin out another 100 oz'


----------



## pbrme

man this is boring by yourself....


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

I just GFY'd all over this thread


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

pushin' out another 50ozers


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend


some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was


----------



## snickerd3

^ NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
Click to expand...

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> ^ NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Muahahahahahahaha
Song will be stuck in your head allll day!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
Click to expand...

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
Click to expand...

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
Click to expand...

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
Click to expand...

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
Click to expand...

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> 
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they'll continue singing it no matter just because
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was
Click to expand...

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## pbrme

This is the song that never ends, cause it goes on and on my friend

some people, stated singing it not knowing what it was

and they'll continue singing it no matter just because


----------



## knight1fox3

tOP


----------



## knight1fox3

Just missed...


----------



## cdcengineer

whoooooop oh yeah


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, I keep missing all the spam parties


----------



## blybrook PE

Blah. Had a meeting to run off to after getting a fire going in the parking lot. Headed home after that. Done spamming fer today. Will resume in the morning.


----------



## pbrme

Leaving for home post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Already home post


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think I will be able to move my arms tomorrow post


----------



## pbrme

At the airport, on my fourth gin and tonic post


----------



## pbrme

Have fin working tomorrow sukkas post


----------



## cdcengineer

late day post


----------



## YMZ PE

Waiting for my Armenian food which was supposed to be here half an hour ago post


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Have fin working tomorrow sukkas post


GFY post


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Waiting for my Armenian food which was supposed to be here half an hour ago post


:huh:


----------



## YMZ PE

Why the face?


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## Krakosky

YMZ PE said:


> Waiting for my Armenian food which was supposed to be here half an hour ago post


Was it delicious post?


----------



## kevo_55

Yummy!


----------



## engineergurl

Morning from my desk at work now...


----------



## YMZ PE

Krakosky said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my Armenian food which was supposed to be here half an hour ago post
> 
> 
> 
> Was it delicious post?
Click to expand...

Ohhhh yeah. I live near a huge Middle Eastern community with high standards of yum.


----------



## YMZ PE

-post


----------



## Krakosky

I get my Middle Eastern food straight from the source post. Never had Armenian food tho.


----------



## Krakosky

Longing for an EB.com app post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Waiting for the wife to get home from yoga so I can go to work post.


----------



## YMZ PE

Krakosky said:


> Longing for an EB.com app post.


^ +1. Certain people probably think I'm profile-stalking them but in reality my fat fingers keep hitting the wrong links on my phone.


----------



## YMZ PE

HFS, PBR has more posts than EG now!


----------



## Krakosky

Ditto on the fat fingers lol. I hate having to view the site in full site mode just so I can get to the last page of threads. I also wish I could upload pics from my phone.


----------



## engineergurl

and just think, I've been a member on here for 4...maybe 5 years... quality not quantity..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dispite what my profile says, I've been here just over 4 years.


----------



## engineergurl

is it friday yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

finally broke-in the new TV last night. Watched Captain America. Not awesome, but not as bad as some of the reviews made it out to be. Granted, both me and the Mrs liked the C.A. comics as kids.


----------



## roadwreck

engineergurl said:


> and just think, I've been a member on here for 4...maybe 5 years... quality not quantity..





Dexman PE said:


> Dispite what my profile says, I've been here just over 4 years.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my Armenian food which was supposed to be here half an hour ago post
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the face?
Click to expand...

LOL, I totally read that as _American_ food last night. Must have been tired. So I was like, uh, what "American" food did you order? Burger and fries? How long could that take? LOL



Krakosky said:


> Longing for an EB.com app post.


Been thinking about just making a basic app for this.  Wouldn't be too difficult. Pesky grad school getting in the way of things...=)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, I just need an app for my phone that doesn't kill the damn battery.

I unplugged my phone from the charger at 6:30am. Read through the "New Content" on Eb.com. Battery had lost 1/3 of it's power in under 30 minutes. That's my only complaint with my Droid phone. I need a f*cking charger everywhere I go (one in the car, at work, at home, and wife's car).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I have 1/2 of my battery left when I go to bed at 10:30pm and forget to plug it into the charger, it will be dead by the time I wakeup at 6am with absolutely no apps running (outside of standard operations).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

roadwreck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just think, I've been a member on here for 4...maybe 5 years... quality not quantity..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dispite what my profile says, I've been here just over 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I like both types of posts. In the 5/10/15k's I prefer quantity, whereas everywhere else I *try* to post quality (although that's not always the case).


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> Meh, I just need an app for my phone that doesn't kill the damn battery.
> 
> I unplugged my phone from the charger at 6:30am. Read through the "New Content" on Eb.com. Battery had lost 1/3 of it's power in under 30 minutes. That's my only complaint with my Droid phone. I need a f*cking charger everywhere I go (one in the car, at work, at home, and wife's car).


a friend of mine bought me portable battery charger... I love it... I plug the charger into that at night, and that into my phone... they both charge during the night, and the portable battery charger can charge your phone about 3 times fully...

http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Universal-Dual-Charging-Portable-Power/dp/B00486MH80/ref=dp_ob_title_def/177-4442729-9678363


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My FIL has a portable charger like that, but what I'd really like to get would be a charger case/cover similar to what my wife has for her iphone.

http://www.mophie.com/battery-cases-s/51.htm


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, I totally read that as _American_ food last night. Must have been tired. So I was like, uh, what "American" food did you order? Burger and fries? How long could that take? LOL


Here in the US, we call American food "food". Similar to how we call Thai food "food" in Thailand and how you call MGD "food" in Badgerland.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't like having a case on my phone...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> I don't like having a case on my phone...


I drop my phone too often to not have a case. I've found a couple of the battery cases for my phone, but I know I'll be replacing mine in September so I'm hesitant to spend $60 until I know what my next phone will be.


----------



## engineergurl

I drop my phone too often, Verizon hates me, because I just bring the broken one in and they have to fix it or replace it... ( I once brought them an LG Chocolate completely encased in concrete) We have been with them for so long (well over ten or twelve years) that our insurance coverage is a REALLY old policy and our plan is outdated... but they haven't forced us to change it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I pay the $8/month for the "anything goes" warranty plan. I could spike my phone on the floor like a football in front of a tech at a Sprint store and they would still replace it.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> I pay the $8/month for the "anything goes" warranty plan. I could spike my phone on the floor like a football in front of a tech at a Sprint store and they would still replace it.


yup, I think we pay $7 for mine... we don't have any coverage on the hubby's phone... but based on my history, we thought it prudent to keep coverage on mine.


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Here in the US, we call American food "food". Similar to how we call Thai food "food" in Thailand and how you call MGD *PBR* "food" in Badgerland.


Fixt.



blybrook PE said:


> morning post


'bout time Bly geez. This 15k has been going nowhere today...lol


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to push


----------



## knight1fox3

to the


----------



## knight1fox3

next page

and the setup....


----------



## YMZ PE

BOOM

Edit: TOP :bananalama:

Thanks for the setup kf


----------



## engineergurl

^^ she's catching on...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They grow up so fast.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Meh, I just need an app for my phone that doesn't kill the damn battery.
> 
> I unplugged my phone from the charger at 6:30am. Read through the "New Content" on Eb.com. Battery had lost 1/3 of it's power in under 30 minutes. That's my only complaint with my Droid phone. I need a f*cking charger everywhere I go (one in the car, at work, at home, and wife's car).


I hear ya on that one. I have an HTC Thunderbolt, rooted with a custome O.S. and the battery drain is awful with the 4G. I've been able to make a few tweaks to the voltage and CPU speed to improve life but if I use it hardcore, it could be dead in half a day. Moderate use I usually get just under 14 hours off a full charge.



engineergurl said:


> a friend of mine bought me portable battery charger... I love it... I plug the charger into that at night, and that into my phone... they both charge during the night, and the portable battery charger can charge your phone about 3 times fully...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...4442729-9678363


Thanks for the link EG. Been meaning to get one of these as I saw a friend of mine had one.


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> ^^ she's catching on...


For the longest time I couldn't figure out why everyone used the Banana Llama emoticon for "Top". Then one day: :huh: hmy:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ now your just confusing the poor girl...


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I totally read that as _American_ food last night. Must have been tired. So I was like, uh, what "American" food did you order? Burger and fries? How long could that take? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the US, we call American food "food". Similar to how we call Thai food "food" in Thailand and how you call MGD "food" in Badgerland.
Click to expand...

Probably the funniest thing I'll hear all day.

Morning post. From non-work relaxation vantage point.


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I drop my phone too often, Verizon hates me, because I just bring the broken one in and they have to fix it or replace it... ( I once brought them an LG Chocolate completely encased in concrete) We have been with them for so long (well over ten or twelve years) that our insurance coverage is a REALLY old policy and our plan is outdated... but they haven't forced us to change it...


I just picked up a Casio Commando. The thing is bullet proof.


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly for the heck of it


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


 :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow:


----------



## knight1fox3

Afternoon post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just got back from lunch with the family.


----------



## YMZ PE

Gave a controversial presentation to a group of 30+ people this morning on an empty stomach. Bad situation, but I had no choice.


----------



## YMZ PE

Tried to eat breakfast before work this morning but my stomach wouldn't let me.


----------



## YMZ PE

If I had tried to keep eating, I probably would have pulled a Fudgey during my presentation.


----------



## YMZ PE

IBS...it sounds like a condition that would actually benefit one during a presentation, but it's not.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ enter the HSD


----------



## knight1fox3

Did you try SPAM for breakfast?


----------



## knight1fox3

What


----------



## knight1fox3

was


----------



## knight1fox3

the


----------



## knight1fox3

presentation


----------



## knight1fox3

on?


----------



## YMZ PE

"Best Management Practices for Preventing, Containing, and Disposing of HSDs in the Workplace." We went ahead and implemented new protocols without obtaining full concurrence from all personnel, so a lot of people were upset.


----------



## YMZ PE

It was actually about new administrative policies, but the second sentence there still applies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Proper adminitration policies for HSD's are very important and should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Estimating 20 posts per day, I should hit 10k by November 16th.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Although if I do 9 more posts today, it will bump me to Nov 15th


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

google


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, "Google" doesn't change anymore


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

RG must be feeling better


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm still waiting for the day when RG deletes me again though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Probably about the time I'm just shy of 10k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will refrain from calling him a dumbass until then


----------



## knight1fox3

that would be hilarious


----------



## knight1fox3

but at the same time not


----------



## knight1fox3

might as well push this over


----------



## knight1fox3

and.............


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

so close, yet so far away.


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!


----------



## knight1fox3

wHEN?


----------



## knight1fox3

Now?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or then?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Quality over quantity, right?


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM goes the dynamite!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

More mindless drivel


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm really looking forward to my vacation


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

T-minus 27 hours


----------



## knight1fox3

I bet you are....vacations rock, even if it involves household labor


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Probably only going to get the sprinkler system installed. rest of the time will be spent just hanging out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

get some of the honey-do's taken care-of


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

like reenacting scenes from 50 Shades of Gray...


----------



## knight1fox3

I don't think you'll get any work done. In fact, I can see your wife asking you to do the dishes. So here's Dex doing the dishes.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn8XFiAwLkM


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or Boogie Nights


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good clean fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only 30 more posts until 7100.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sorry 29


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I mean 28


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

crap, my HP calculator sucks at math


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Should have gone with a TI


----------



## cdcengineer

Super nice weather for your vaca Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Then I would know I only have 24


----------



## cdcengineer

TI's suck


----------



## cdcengineer

I think you only need 22


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

90+ degrees and direct sun. Perfect weather for back breaking labor inthe backyard.


----------



## cdcengineer

Oh wait 24 is right


----------



## cdcengineer

Whoops meant 23


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only 22 now


----------



## knight1fox3

wait how many?


----------



## knight1fox3

SPAM-teen posts left?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And if I hit 7100 today, then I would be at 10k by Nov 13th...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

20 more


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Trying to spam the $hit out of this thread.

Quantity &gt;&gt; Quality in the 15k.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but trying to avoid the copy-paste-post stuff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

because it's the yucky-ist spam on the market


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I strive for only the freshest, original spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For no other purpose than to pad the post count


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wonder how many posts I would have if you deleted the 5/10/15k threads...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Probably like 1k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or less


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Down to 200-300 if you didn't count STB altogether


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

OH well, I'm strangly comfortable with it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finish out today's spam with one good last push


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fudgey style push


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

splatter all over the place


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Earn the title "splatter bonus"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Add that patch to the boyscout belt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

"Be Prepared" includes dealing with HSD's


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I remember seeing it in the handbook


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only properly trained individuals shall administer HSD's


----------



## cdcengineer

copy paste posts are for quitters


----------



## cdcengineer

and epic spammers


----------



## cdcengineer

2 more Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Serious injury or death can occur for those not properly trained

:bananalama:


----------



## cdcengineer

do it again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ok, time to post elsewhere for a while.


----------



## cdcengineer

What a setup


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers &amp; Blow

Don't forget the BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats on the 7100 Dex


----------



## blybrook PE

I guess I missed the most recent spam fest; doesn't look like many pages got filled out though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, very minor milestone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

7500 would put me 1/2 way to catching Capt.


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, you need to work towards the 8k line next


----------



## blybrook PE

yer one post closer now


----------



## blybrook PE

Heck, yer almost ready to pass CSB for all time postings


----------



## blybrook PE

guess I'll push on to get 14 more posts to get to 6k today and meet my weekly goal, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow &amp; BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

someone mention bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon is good


----------



## blybrook PE

I enjoy bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

well, turkey bacon now


----------



## blybrook PE

but its still good


----------



## blybrook PE

cooks real nice in the cast iron skillet


----------



## blybrook PE

but then again, not much doesn't cook nice in a well seasoned skillet


----------



## blybrook PE

unless you have a roast and it doesn't fit in the pan


----------



## blybrook PE

then you have to go to the dutch oven


----------



## blybrook PE

but I prefer to use mine for soups, stews &amp; deserts


----------



## blybrook PE

like pineapple upside down cake 

6k posts  Met my goal for the week. Probably shoot for 7k by the end of next week if this thread is still open...

 :bananalama:


----------



## cdcengineer

What about cheese with the bacon?


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon w/ cheese works well too; but it depends on the type of cheese you utilize


----------



## blybrook PE

personally, I like a good swiss


----------



## blybrook PE

but a sharp or extra sharp cheddar could be utilized as well


----------



## blybrook PE

although it also depends on what else is going with your meal


----------



## blybrook PE

but I recon I'll just sit here and enjoy my rabbit food for lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

instead of bacon, or cheese or anything else resembling actual foodage


----------



## blybrook PE

especially when it comes to spamming this thread and getting it closer to the 15k goal


----------



## blybrook PE

What'd we do this week, other than get this thread rolling along


----------



## blybrook PE

wasn't it near 2k when this week started?


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't remember, would have to go look


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> but then again, not much doesn't cook nice in a well seasoned skillet


and good fer killin' zombies


----------



## blybrook PE

baaah, that's too much work


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep tex, they are great for that as well


----------



## envirotex

moving right along


----------



## envirotex

done writing


----------



## blybrook PE

so it'll be better to just spam with random crap


----------



## blybrook PE

then copy / paste / post


----------



## envirotex

now i'm waiting for edits


----------



## blybrook PE

it'll not only boost your post count


----------



## blybrook PE

it'll boost this thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, the netorious red lines; sometimes those can be easy to deal with


----------



## envirotex

just waiting


----------



## blybrook PE

other times, they are a major pain in the rear


----------



## blybrook PE

and waiting


----------



## blybrook PE

for the top; oooh, got one


----------



## blybrook PE

onto a new page now... Time for an f5


----------



## envirotex

probably not too many


----------



## blybrook PE

that's always good, the fewer the better


----------



## blybrook PE

I like to be able to make easy corrections


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, I don't like having any mistakes that need to be corrected


----------



## blybrook PE

but I don't always write in a manner that is acceptable to all parties


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm too technical sometimes


----------



## envirotex

now if they will just get back by tomorrow morning, i can head to the lake with the ladies in the afternoon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This thread started the morning of May 31st, so the fact that we're at 6700 posts after 22 days is pretty sweet (average of 304.5 posts per day, counting today).


----------



## blybrook PE

I've been told to "dumb" it up on more than one occassion.


----------



## blybrook PE

That'd be nice for all parties involved there Tex. Enjoy the lake!


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> I'm too technical sometimes


me too...but getting better


----------



## blybrook PE

and Dex, that's pretty good progress!


----------



## blybrook PE

If we keep up the major spamming to over 300 posts per day, we'll hit the 15k by end of July


----------



## blybrook PE

that is if the mods don't lock it down


----------



## envirotex

a friend is having an all girls birthday cruise...


----------



## blybrook PE

I've seen a few on here already too...


----------



## blybrook PE

that sounds like a fun cruise to be a part of


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> that is if the mods don't lock it down


that could happen because it takes over the rest of the board


----------



## blybrook PE

Heck, the nearest real beach is over 350 miles away from me.... We got plenty of sand bars though!


----------



## blybrook PE

True, they havn't done it "yet"...

Knock on wood


----------



## envirotex

should be fun, just don't tell my kids...


----------



## blybrook PE

and I think the other BIG spammers to this thread are about to go on vacations (if they're not there already)


----------



## envirotex

or else they'll want to go


----------



## blybrook PE

I ain't tellin anyone


----------



## envirotex

mommy's day out


----------



## blybrook PE

have to find them another boat to ride on (at another lake), lol


----------



## envirotex

well, half day


----------



## blybrook PE

nothing wrong with that


----------



## blybrook PE

better than no day


----------



## envirotex

i'll take what i can get


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is if the mods don't lock it down
> 
> 
> 
> that could happen because it takes over the rest of the board
Click to expand...

probably not because there's plenty of action elsewhere.


----------



## envirotex

but i can't leave until i get my edits


----------



## blybrook PE

well we didn't start a round 3 of zombies... Have to be active somewhere


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At the 6700 mark, we were averaging 13.1 posts per hour


----------



## envirotex

so i'll just wait


----------



## blybrook PE

can't you make up edits of your own just to be able to get outta the office?


----------



## envirotex

and spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> well we didn't start a round 3 of zombies... Have to be active somewhere


Probably won't restart until October


----------



## blybrook PE

13.1 / hour isnt' too bad; kinda slow for some of the major spamming that's been done in spurts


----------



## blybrook PE

but then again, it's a decent average


----------



## blybrook PE

hopefully we get some of the potentials / waiters to join in on the next round


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Average is skewed because of the huge downtime overnight


----------



## blybrook PE

It's better with more players


----------



## blybrook PE

granted, but the late night runs by PBR &amp; EG helped a bit


----------



## envirotex

i wish


----------



## blybrook PE

and we do get a few lunch time runs going; it's dead otherwise


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think the zombie game would be pretty fun with 30+ playing, also part of the reason for the wait. Letting people take the summer off.


----------



## blybrook PE

near another top by now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This thread just goes through spurts. Aside from the major spamfests, it's just a slow-steady trickle of posts


----------



## envirotex

spammie


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, the game would be real good with that many players


----------



## blybrook PE

it'd be nice to see more than 15 players, would test alliances more


----------



## blybrook PE

spam nation


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## envirotex

much harder to keep track of everyone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, one reason to build a spreadsheet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here's a real challenge: who can hit 10 first, me or RG? I would have to out-post him at a rate of 100:1, but he's been relatively inactive lately...


----------



## blybrook PE

the one rule that really made it tricky was the bite on a zombie turned you back to survivor the next day


----------



## envirotex

waiting spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex, I think you'd have it if you don't get kicked off again or this thread gets locked


----------



## blybrook PE

AND you keep up your current posting rate


----------



## blybrook PE

I think RG is too busy fixing the jeep and garage door right now to worry about post count


----------



## blybrook PE

v

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I had a pretty elaborate spreadsheet setup to track every shot &amp; bite


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, but you were also the referee &amp; could tell who bit who


----------



## blybrook PE

that's harder for everyone else to keep track of


----------



## blybrook PE

even with an alliance


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He only has 27 to go, I have 2900


----------



## blybrook PE

cause you've still only got limited information


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Here's a real challenge: who can hit 10 first, me or RG? I would have to out-post him at a rate of 100:1, but he's been relatively inactive lately...


i wouldn't make that a challenge, he'll just dock you because he can...you should really try to stay in his good graces cuz you might be able to come back next time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like the zombie on zombie cure rule. Kept things interesting


----------



## blybrook PE

he MIGHT get there if you don't spam harder


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

As long as I don't call him a dumbass again, I should be fine


----------



## envirotex

need to go see about that garage door


----------



## blybrook PE

and I agree, stay on his good side to prevent the banning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Stupid work getting in the way of spamming


----------



## envirotex

and the jeep


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, that would probably help; or we don't crash the board


----------



## blybrook PE

with our constant spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, he allowed me to be a mod for the games forum, so I must be at least a little on his good side


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

that's pretty good, or was that MH / Sapper?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Oh well, we'll see what happens


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sapper facilitated it, RG made it so.


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, that makes more sense then


----------



## blybrook PE

guess this thread should move to games, eh?


----------



## blybrook PE

since we are "playing" towards the 15k without any rules


----------



## blybrook PE

which is a major derailment of what it started with


----------



## Dark Helmet

We are gonna have to take the spamming right to ludicrous speed


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, it's just spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Welcome Dark Helmet


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to spam it up!


----------



## blybrook PE

the speed is limited to one post per 5 seconds though


----------



## blybrook PE

otherwise you get an error


----------



## blybrook PE

which kinda slows you down


----------



## blybrook PE

but not too bad as long as you are not copy / paste / posting like I was a few pages ago


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## Dark Helmet

blybrook PE said:


> the speed is limited to one post per 5 seconds though


What's the matter, Blybrook, chicken?


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> a friend is having an all girls birthday cruise...


Pics afterwards or it didn't happen.


----------



## blybrook PE

Nope, just a board limit


----------



## blybrook PE

which cannot be changed


----------



## blybrook PE

it used to be faster


----------



## blybrook PE

but we crashed the board too often


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait did I hear something about kids getting in the way of a party cruise? LOL, so my theory in the kids forum IS TRUE! BURN


----------



## blybrook PE

so the spamming slowed


----------



## blybrook PE

Welcome back Fox.... I ain't arguing that last statement


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, the only way I'm having kids is adoption...


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll probably pass Dark Knight sometime later today if I keep posting like this


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait did I hear something about kids getting in the way of a party cruise? LOL, so my theory in the kids forum IS TRUE! BURN


No what I said was , that i could still do what I wanted and have kids too


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## envirotex

so there


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

Envirotex is really close to the 2k mark!


----------



## envirotex

went to another thread


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

must have


----------



## envirotex

just for a minute while i was waiting


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, still waiting?


----------



## envirotex

haven't been here all day, I had to catch up


----------



## blybrook PE

will they even get them to you today, or are you gonna bail outta work early to get other stuff done; ie prep for the cruise


----------



## envirotex

probably waiting 'til tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE

I've logged in a few different times between meetings; lunch now


----------



## blybrook PE

gotcha; some people are slow with the edits


----------



## envirotex

bail for the cruise at lunch time tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

that's the best time, hope ya'll have good weather


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## envirotex

cuz it'll be FRIDAY and all


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, friday's are good days to bail early


----------



## blybrook PE

I will probably bail early to go get the g/f for dinner before game nite


----------



## envirotex

but can't leave until the changes are done and the doc is out the door...


----------



## blybrook PE

since we want to try the new hibatchi grill in town


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, well that kinda sucks


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> No what I said was , that i could still do what I wanted and have kids too


You saw that hey? LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

just trying to finish off this page before calling it the end of lunch


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

Who sent you?


----------



## blybrook PE

nutin but spam


----------



## knight1fox3

The Libyans?


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM!


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM!


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM!


----------



## blybrook PE

missed it Fox


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

Gah! You got me...


----------



## blybrook PE

and another

Wanna push for 7k? I'ts just under 100 posts


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

Where's your trusty stats update Bly?


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

k, brb; will go get one


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what I said was , that i could still do what I wanted and have kids too
> 
> 
> 
> You saw that hey? LOL
Click to expand...

of course i did, speed reading is one of my many talents


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 2666 blybrook PE 1848 Dexman PE 852 engineergurl 352 envirotex 271  knight1fox3 230 YMZ PE 175 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 cdcengineer 79 snickerd3 67 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 5 roadwreck 5 Supe 4 csb 4 Dleg 3 Dark Helmet 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 1 Road Guy 1 kevo_55 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## envirotex

okey dokey

going to go send a few emails


----------



## envirotex

looks like fox may pass me up very soon


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 16-December 10 6,172 197 33.85% Dexman PE 12-April 11 7,120 90 15.46% knight1fox3 30-December 09 1,333 59 10.14% envirotex 25-August 09 1,998 37 6.36% YMZ PE 09-November 11 655 20 3.44% cdcengineer 27-December 09 1,040 16 2.75% engineergurl 30-April 08 4,241 12 2.06%  pbrme 03-June 10 4,756 11 1.89% Krakosky 01-October 11 515 8 1.37% roadwreck 08-May 06 7,472 8 1.37% MA_PE 15-June 06 8,412 7 1.20% ADB 20-June 11 44 7 1.20% Road Guy 24-April 06 9,973 7 1.20% USFishin 20-December 11 18 6 1.03% triumphellc 03-January 12 20 6 1.03% kevo_55 22-December 06 4,400 5 0.86% dakota_79 30-October 11 97 4 0.69% tachi1247 17-April 12 12 4 0.69% Capt Worley PE 04-May 07 15,148 4 0.69% CU07 26-October 11 44 4 0.69%


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats on the 2k Tex!


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox hasn't really set a goal as to who he plans to pass overall that I'm aware of


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Congrats on 2k Tex.


----------



## blybrook PE

first stats are this thread, second are the 24 hour postings


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## knight1fox3

^ indeed congrats Tex


----------



## blybrook PE

I see Dark Helmet is still on the thread, but hasn't come to the whole spamming thing yet


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not too far away from 7k


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, trying to get there before I finish spamming for the day, unless we push it further


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

And I just looked, I've passed Dark Knight; coming up on passing Chucktown


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

v

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another

EDIT - SETUP!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hard to post quickly with the phone.


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, the mobile site isn't the best and the ip boards app just sucks!


----------



## blybrook PE

I wonder what happened with the tapatalk update RG was looking at


----------



## blybrook PE

or was it just a conversion, that'd be nice if we went to that app


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Managed to steal a TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

it works wquite well on so many different forums


----------



## blybrook PE

it was a free setup


----------



## blybrook PE

I figured Fox would grab it if he was paying attention


----------



## blybrook PE

but left it there to get grabbed.... Sharing the experience


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not an app or the mobile site, Im using the full site, but slow to load.


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, yeah, that on the phone just sucks


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Knocked another day off the 10k expectation


----------



## blybrook PE

And the site is slow at posting "posts" now.... I tink we broke it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Really hard to get motivated.


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats!


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, there's spamming to do


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another

and another

and another

and another

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another

Passed Chucktown PE now...


----------



## blybrook PE

Next is Sapper / MH


----------



## blybrook PE

over 400 posts to go to get there


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Fox hasn't really set a goal as to who he plans to pass overall that I'm aware of


Still debating on going for the gold with my macro.....&lt;grinning mischievously&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

go for it Fox, put PBR to shame on thread post count


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost to 7k in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

7K thread count...

FREE SETUP!


----------



## knight1fox3

it might break the board though


----------



## knight1fox3

7k!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

nailed it


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, a macro could do that


----------



## blybrook PE

it was a free setup man!


----------



## knight1fox3

almost halfway done with the 15k....LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

Current Standings:

pbrme 2666 blybrook PE 1927 Dexman PE 859 engineergurl 352 envirotex 273 knight1fox3 235 YMZ PE 175 Chucktown PE 111 Master slacker 107 cdcengineer 79 snickerd3 67 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 Krakosky 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 roadwreck 5 mudpuppy 5 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 Dark Helmet 2 chaosiscash 1 badal 1 Road Guy 1 kevo_55 1


----------



## blybrook PE

almost; another 10 pages to go to the half way mark


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> it was a free setup man!


I didn't see your last post for the setup before I posted.


----------



## knight1fox3

Was going for the steal


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, k


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex got the last one from ya


----------



## blybrook PE

I see RG is back online


----------



## blybrook PE

he may beat Dex to 10k


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time to head home post


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya he just posted in the garage door thread....


----------



## envirotex

done emailing


----------



## knight1fox3

^ woot


----------



## blybrook PE

lol, lunch is over and I'm waiting for the boss to get back to review the DCVR on my desk


----------



## envirotex

but the edits are back so gotta go


----------



## blybrook PE

so I may disappear shortly


----------



## envirotex

fast turn around


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need a nap


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy Tex, atleast you got them sooner than later


----------



## blybrook PE

who doesn't Dex.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would think the Sham-Wow guy wouldn't need a nap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He seems to be on coke 24-7


----------



## knight1fox3

^ are you on vacation yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Did you do the dishes like I showed you?


----------



## blybrook PE

time to run on my end.... l8r ya'll


----------



## knight1fox3

^l8r


----------



## knight1fox3

Might


----------



## knight1fox3

as


----------



## knight1fox3

well


----------



## knight1fox3

push


----------



## knight1fox3

to the


----------



## knight1fox3

next


----------



## knight1fox3

page


----------



## knight1fox3

that's a lot of work though


----------



## knight1fox3

tired already...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

vacation starts this time tomorrow


----------



## knight1fox3

What's that you say?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

a few more to finish out this page


----------



## knight1fox3

Booyah vacation!


----------



## knight1fox3

Agreed...then done


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spectacularly meh


----------



## knight1fox3

Push


----------



## knight1fox3

top?


----------



## knight1fox3

nope


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

another for the road

Edit: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Now?


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, nice


----------



## knight1fox3

out


----------



## engineergurl

ummm... so, I was chatting with a co-worker about transmission fluid, and he told me that it was the other dipstick under the hood... I was trying to be funny and said so, when I add it, make sure not to add it to the 710 resivoir... he then explained that if I need to add it, I pour it in the dipstick hole... three hours later he came back and asked what was I talking about 710... I said, well if OIL is spelled in caps it looks like 710 upside down... he thought it was the funniest crap he had heard in a while apparently... I heard him say it at least 710 times the rest of the day...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, the ol' 710 story... Always get a laugh outta that one.


----------



## blybrook PE

Current Thread Standings (mainly because there's no one posting in here) and it doesn't include this post:

pbrme 2666

blybrook PE 1939

DexmanPE 868

engineergurl 353

envirotex 276

knight1fox3 262

YMZ PE 175

Chucktown PE 111

Masterslacker 107

cdcengineer 79

snickerd3 67

Ble_PE 29

Flyer_PE 26

jregieng 23

Krakosky 23

FLBuff PE 15

DarkKnight 9

roadwreck 5

mudpuppy 5

csb 4

Supe 4

Dleg 3

Dark Helmet 2

Capt Worley PE 2

RoadGuy 1

kevo_55 1

chaosiscash 1

badal 1


----------



## blybrook PE

boy the formatting on that really sucks to get fixed (removes spaces, etc...)


----------



## engineergurl

wow, I came in to obtain some motivation, but no one is posting...


----------



## engineergurl

I still have a ton to do tonight...


----------



## pbrme

Wow guys! Good job getting this over 7K.


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow is going to be another long day...


----------



## Krakosky

3.5 hours of sleep post.


----------



## kevo_55

Now I have a total of 2 posts in here!


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> 3.5 hours of sleep post.


oooo, I got a half hour more than you!!!


----------



## mudpuppy

Heading to Georgia today post.


----------



## Krakosky

Headed to TX in 10 days post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Last day before a 12 day vacation post.


----------



## Krakosky

^ Nice! Going anywhere?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope. Just working in &amp; around the house. Try to knock out a few of the honey-do's as well as a few of the tasks I've wanted to do.


----------



## goodal

this brings me to...2 posts


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and he will do the dishes

I just want someone to ask how, so I can post that video again. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Probably


----------



## knight1fox3

should


----------



## knight1fox3

push


----------



## knight1fox3

this


----------



## knight1fox3

to the


----------



## knight1fox3

next


----------



## knight1fox3

page


----------



## knight1fox3

just


----------



## knight1fox3

because


----------



## knight1fox3

I bet


----------



## knight1fox3

Bly


----------



## knight1fox3

isn't


----------



## knight1fox3

even


----------



## knight1fox3

up yet


----------



## knight1fox3

And PBR


----------



## knight1fox3

is probably


----------



## knight1fox3

hung


----------



## knight1fox3

over


----------



## knight1fox3

not long now


----------



## knight1fox3

push it


----------



## knight1fox3

to the


----------



## knight1fox3

limit


----------



## knight1fox3

one


----------



## knight1fox3

more


----------



## knight1fox3

time


----------



## knight1fox3

....and the setup


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM! ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Krakosky

Top?


----------



## Krakosky

Boo. Missed the top post.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ we'll get you one on the next page...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Unless someone else snipes it...

h34r:


----------



## envirotex

cruise is off. 

friday meeting after lunch.

who schedules that?


----------



## engineergurl

after a 2+ hour inspection, I decided I deserved an ice cream.


----------



## Krakosky

Screw that! Cruise &gt; lame meeting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I forgot how much of a pain in the ass it is to change checking accounts.

No Mrs Teller-lady, your offer of $100 to switch banks is not nearly enough...


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post...

Yes, switching banks is a major PIA!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Screw that! Cruise &gt; lame meeting.


Agreed! Can't they reschedule?



blybrook PE said:


> Morning post...
> 
> Yes, switching banks is a major PIA!!!


About time ya lazy bum....lol


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, being 4 hrs behind the east coast makes for later starts in the day.

I'm willing to get this page to the next setup if Krak or someone else is willing to go for the top? Who wants to help get it there?


----------



## blybrook PE

anyone?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## blybrook PE

Guess it's Bueller's day off again


----------



## Krakosky

Always on top...


----------



## Krakosky

Or bottom...


----------



## blybrook PE

moving on to the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, yer favorite positions, eh?


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

v

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Too much crap to deal with before I leave on vacation to spam now. I may be able to get in on the fun later today


----------



## blybrook PE

v

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

Baah, there's always time to spam


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

poist


----------



## blybrook PE

EDIT - Nevermind, top...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

with the setup


----------



## blybrook PE

Have to move it to the next page for trying to help Krak


----------



## blybrook PE

wanna push it towards the next page Dex?


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll just add additional posts for a while


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

moving towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

Free SETUP for whomever posts next....

And I'm done spamming for a few hours...


----------



## engineergurl

And I'm gonna steal it from her.

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

I am nearly done with my second gallon of water today, and I think I have sweat out the entire first one already...


----------



## engineergurl

I am so ready for a nap.


----------



## Krakosky

EG, let's meet up with VT in NY and climb rocks.


----------



## engineergurl

I know of some cool places in gunks we can go...


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here...


----------



## Krakosky

Meeting up for 1/4 lb weiners.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dr. Pepper tastes really funny if you're not used to drinking soda...


----------



## knight1fox3

spicy weiners?


----------



## Krakosky

Pop.


----------



## knight1fox3

goes


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> Meeting up for 1/4 lb weiners.


seriously? with pancakes!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

and mayo...


----------



## Krakosky

engineergurl said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting up for 1/4 lb weiners.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously? with pancakes!!!
Click to expand...

And hookers giving us the stink eye.


----------



## engineergurl

BAH HA HA!


----------



## cdcengineer

quiet in here right now


----------



## envirotex

no lake and i skipped lunch


----------



## envirotex

this day sucks


----------



## cdcengineer

Fridays' almost never suck


----------



## envirotex

they do when your plans get axed at the last minute


----------



## envirotex

oh well at least i'm getting paid


----------



## cdcengineer

It's Friday! Make new plans


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

New plans include a 12-day vacation starting in T-minus 3 hours...


----------



## envirotex

GFY


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:17: :bananapowerslide: :beerbang:


----------



## cdcengineer

Dex you gotta be psyched


----------



## blybrook PE

Tex, sorry to hear about yer plans; that does suck... Can you reschedule the cruise?


----------



## engineergurl

Sittin at the gym waiting for a partner to get here post...


----------



## blybrook PE

The tank is late?

About to head to the field for another field inspection post...


----------



## knight1fox3

What is this no lake business?!


----------



## knight1fox3

I demand satisfaction!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You can't get no satisfaction


----------



## Krakosky

Tanks are always late.


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> Tex, sorry to hear about yer plans; that does suck... Can you reschedule the cruise?


no it was a friend's bday


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> What is this no lake business?!


sucks, next weekend for vacay


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meeting winding down, but

Just

Won't

End

Dammit.


----------



## engineergurl

post work out post... I am so not going to be able to walk tomorrow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post staff meeting post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It ended about 2 hours ago


----------



## YMZ PE

BOOM


----------



## YMZ PE

Looks like I missed a lot post


----------



## YMZ PE

Was out in the field most of the day dealing with a very inexperienced contractor


----------



## YMZ PE

I'd almost prefer to deal with a crotchety old super who at least knows what he's doing, even if he lies or tries to cheat me


----------



## YMZ PE

Wondering where baby daddy is so he can relieve me and I can finally get my weekend started


----------



## YMZ PE

Hmm, this isn't so much spam as it is complaining. 'Nuffa that.


----------



## YMZ PE

Hosers, Canadian bacon, and blown


----------



## YMZ PE

Hosers, Canadian bacon, and blown


----------



## YMZ PE

See? I can spam too


----------



## YMZ PE

Push to the end of the page


----------



## YMZ PE

And the setup...


----------



## YMZ PE

NO TAKERS? I TAKE


----------



## YMZ PE

This sucks when you're the only one spamming


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm sure Dex, bly, and knightfox would beg to differ


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ out


----------



## engineergurl

Hi YMZ... I'll talk to you latrz


----------



## YMZ PE

I just had a beer after very little to eat all day...woozy time!


----------



## YMZ PE

Hi EG :wave2:


----------



## engineergurl

Hi YMZ! :wave2:


----------



## engineergurl

getting buzzed post...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfuAukYTKg

I really am bullet proof, this is my song


----------



## engineergurl

and it's a friend of mine who rides a lot bikes too... yeah it's her song too... cause I don't have a bike


----------



## engineergurl

wait a min... is that Katniss?!?


----------



## engineergurl

okay... now I am not so sure I like that song... that's a messed up vid


----------



## Master slacker

doo dee do


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls


----------



## Master slacker

waiting for a call so i can make some calls

saving post 8k for something special. not on-call waiting posts


----------



## engineergurl

one of my new fav songs.... kinda another messed up one...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Home from softball. Not a good night.


----------



## engineergurl

uh oh!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I lost my way to the drunk tank....

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jEDdFm3Nx0


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ and Krak left me alone...


----------



## engineergurl

okay, part two...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpFaI0dKAHc&amp;feature=relmfu


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

$630 for new tires for the car. And thats for only the rears...


----------



## Master slacker

I would suggest Kumho ASX, but it appears Tirerack doesn't sell them in 275/40-20.


----------



## Krakosky

Lake Michigan post


----------



## engineergurl

lack of motivation on a saturday post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I would suggest Kumho ASX, but it appears Tirerack doesn't sell them in 275/40-20.


The Continental Extreme Contacts are what Im going with. $275 each plus taxes/install/etc... Not quite as high-end on the performance side like the stock Pirelli P-Zeros, but they make up for it on the snow/wet/ice traction which should help in the winter time.

Interesting tidbit I learned today: mounting tires on a Camaro automatically voids manufacturer's warrantys. This is mostly due to the fact that the front and rear tires arent the same size and consequently wont allow you to rotate the tires off of the drive axle.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ W... T... F... :huh:

Mounting tires on the Camaro voids the warranty? Dude... Almost all RWD cars nowadays have different sized tires. In fact, Corvettes have had different sized tires almost since jumpstreet and it's just NOW that it poses a problem? :huh:


----------



## YMZ PE

Got rear ended pretty hard on the freeway on-ramp post


----------



## YMZ PE

Thank God the kids weren't in my vehicle. I've never felt the back of my head slam into something with so much force before.


----------



## engineergurl

what what?!? no I am worried, contact me please!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

Waxed one car post.

Side note, caught (3) 2+lb trout yesterday evening post.

Wildfire on the other side of the mtn range yikes post


----------



## Master slacker

Catching brown trout is nothing one should brag about.


----------



## Krakosky

YMZ PE said:


> Got rear ended pretty hard on the freeway on-ramp post


What happened? That sucks. Hope you're ok!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> Got rear ended pretty hard on the freeway on-ramp post


So many jokes possible with this...

In all seriousness though, hope things go well in getting everything fixed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

cdcengineer said:


> Waxed one car post.
> 
> Side note, caught (3) 2+lb trout yesterday evening post.
> 
> Wildfire on the other side of the mtn range yikes post


I buffed/waxed the car yesterday. It was long over due.

Spent an hour talking with a guy about good fishing spots yesterday as well

City ban on all open fires (including charcoal grills). Gas grills are still ok though.


----------



## cdcengineer

Big trout of any kind on the fly rod are worth talking about. noone was bragging.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Thank God the kids weren't in my vehicle. I've never felt the back of my head slam into something with so much force before.


Sorry to hear that YMZ. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to


----------



## knight1fox3

Next


----------



## knight1fox3

Page


----------



## knight1fox3

Here we go


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom!

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## YMZ PE

Thanks for the concern y'all. It was a typical fender bender - I slowed down, the person behind me didn't. Fortunately no one was injured and both cars were driveable.



Dexman PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got rear ended pretty hard on the freeway on-ramp post
> 
> 
> 
> So many jokes possible with this...
Click to expand...

The thing is, I didn't expect it to happen where it did. I was pretty sore afterward but the pain didn't last as long as I thought it would. Still I don't think I'd want to do it again.

How's that, Dex?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sounds good Mrs. Buzz Killington.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Almost bedtime post


----------



## YMZ PE

Mrs. Buzz Killington...I like that!

Tomorrow is gonna be a long day post.


----------



## Krakosky

Another 4 hours of sleep post.


----------



## engineergurl

post just to post post?


----------



## Krakosky

Monday morning post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dont have to work today post.


----------



## engineergurl

define work...


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Dont have to work today post.


GFY


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chillin on the couch watching movies post


----------



## cdcengineer

Get your butt of the couch and get to the yard work b4 it gets too hot.

Oh wait, what ya watchin'


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Green Lantern.

Had to finish my coffee &amp; cereal first


----------



## engineergurl

it's almost lunchtime here.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Green Lantern.
> 
> Had to finish my coffee &amp; cereal first









YOU GO, GIRL!

BTW, GFY... and Green Lantern...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL

Dex don't strain yourself too much today. BTW, have you done the dishes like I showed you in the other post?


----------



## Krakosky

Post...post...post


----------



## envirotex

post morning pre-lunch post


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post


----------



## engineergurl

If I buy Cashews in halves and pieces, shouldn't they be cheaper than the ones that are all together and nice looking?


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> If I buy Cashews in halves and pieces, shouldn't they be cheaper than the ones that are all together and nice looking?


you'd think so, but probably not.


----------



## Master slacker

If the cashews came from a union facility, then they probably had to hire someone to specifically perform the cashew halves and pieces processing. It ain't cheap, ya know.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Master slacker

;lkjn


----------



## knight1fox3

...and another


----------



## envirotex

yep


----------



## Master slacker

76ruyfg


----------



## blybrook PE

another day in paradise


----------



## knight1fox3

sure why not


----------



## Master slacker

iluyg78


----------



## knight1fox3

Alaska is paradise?


----------



## blybrook PE

This time of year it is.


----------



## blybrook PE

24 hours of daylight, temps ranging from high 50's to mid 80's (I prefer the 60's)


----------



## blybrook PE

It's just the dang 9-5 that keeps getting in the way of getting things done


----------



## envirotex

^^^not so much in the ATX

/&gt;http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/30.267153,-97.743061


----------



## envirotex

very hot this week...


----------



## blybrook PE

You can keep those temps! I'll take what I have with a smile!


----------



## envirotex

and I don't go on vacation until friday


----------



## envirotex

at least my office is cold


----------



## envirotex

thinking about just turning off the lights so that it will be cold and dark


----------



## blybrook PE

we have the lights off in my department right now and too bad about yer lake cruise; that may have helped offset the heat some


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds as if you need to go visit the lake almost daily to get down to a decent temp


----------



## envirotex

yeah. they sent me pictures.

bitches.


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm, ten weeks until I go on a VERY extended vacation...


----------



## envirotex

anyway


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> hmmm, ten weeks until I go on a VERY extended vacation...


sabbatical?


----------



## envirotex

FMLA?


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, ten weeks until I go on a VERY extended vacation...
> 
> 
> 
> sabbatical?
Click to expand...

I suppose you could call it that... except that would mean I have a job to come back to wouldn't it?


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like EG will be partying like a few others are right now

Edit - SETUP


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, ten weeks until I go on a VERY extended vacation...
> 
> 
> 
> sabbatical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose you could call it that... except that would mean I have a job to come back to wouldn't it?
Click to expand...

Finally moving to the new location, eh?

EDIT - TOP


----------



## envirotex

bummer.

always good to have a shiny resume...


----------



## engineergurl

moving POD's get delivered next week! I started packing boxes over the weekend.


----------



## blybrook PE

moving always sucks... I've heard the pod system is a pretty nice way to do it though


----------



## engineergurl

the only thing really holding me back at this point is the house getting rented... if that happens, I'll give my two weeks... if not, then I'll work to the end of my contract in 10 weeks


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> moving always sucks... I've heard the pod system is a pretty nice way to do it though


I opted for it over a traditional HHG move where the military does everything for us because I have more control over it...


----------



## blybrook PE

That's not too bad then, I hear you'll get covered better by their insurance then **Should** something break


----------



## cdcengineer

Moving sux


----------



## cdcengineer

Might as well be on vacation since a paying project hasn't come in in 2 weeks.

Hatin' it post.


----------



## envirotex

cdcengineer said:


> Might as well be on vacation since a paying project hasn't come in in 2 weeks.
> 
> Hatin' it post.


very slow...got props out tho...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm excited about this move.


----------



## cdcengineer

got the troller out, but no bites lately. Nver seen it this slow this time of year and i started my firm in late 2009 when things were in the proverbial crapper


----------



## cdcengineer

EG, corn and red velvet cake do mix. They seem to mix to an odd consistency. Good luck with your move.


----------



## blybrook PE

its slow at my office too; there's rumor of layoffs coming by the end of the summer. Thankfully I've got seniority and control over the computer network, so I am fairly safe in my position.


----------



## blybrook PE

We've got feelers out, but the economy sucks so bad right now; even the contractors are hurting to find work


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm a one man operation and I've stayed consistently busy since the get go. The market here is primarily high end so I'm guessing the rich folks know something I don;t and they are sitting on the side lines.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I would rather live in imaginationland at it's worst sometimes...


----------



## cdcengineer

fishin vest is on the desk. the worst day fishing beats the hell outta sittin here watching the phone and balancing the books


----------



## blybrook PE

Nothing wrong with that; you far enough away from the fires to get some good fishing done?

I've tried the Poudre (sp) outside of Ft. Collins with good success


----------



## engineergurl

corn and red velvet cake most certainly do not mix....


----------



## YMZ PE

^ But Lady and the Tramp told me otherwise!


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> Nothing wrong with that; you far enough away from the fires to get some good fishing done?
> 
> I've tried the Poudre (sp) outside of Ft. Collins with good success


There are 9 fires in the state as of yesterday. We have one roughly 12 miles from us that started on Saturday. It was raining down burned up pine needles Saturday evening, but they were fortunately cold and grey. The fire dept and forest service don;t thin the closest fire will effect us because it would need to cross alpine tundra to get here. I fish locally alot because we have the head water of the blue river flowing byt the house. it's close and easy and pretty damn good.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No dishes so far today. I did manage to get a couple blisters on my hand from the stupid shovel...


----------



## cdcengineer

They got day labor to perform such duties!! Cool the blisters (on a bottle of [insert beverage of choice]) down while watching the laborer do the digging.


----------



## blybrook PE

cdcengineer said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that; you far enough away from the fires to get some good fishing done?
> 
> I've tried the Poudre (sp) outside of Ft. Collins with good success
> 
> 
> 
> There are 9 fires in the state as of yesterday. We have one roughly 12 miles from us that started on Saturday. It was raining down burned up pine needles Saturday evening, but they were fortunately cold and grey. The fire dept and forest service don;t thin the closest fire will effect us because it would need to cross alpine tundra to get here. I fish locally alot because we have the head water of the blue river flowing byt the house. it's close and easy and pretty damn good.
Click to expand...

Sounds like yer a little further away than others, congrats. Those fires are hard to contain if they get into the tundra though. Plenty to burn below the surface materials and hard to put out / keep out.

Also sounds like you have a good fishing location; better to be close to one than further away


----------



## blybrook PE

post toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

just moving it towards the next page

SETUP for a FREE TOP!


----------



## Krakosky

Boobz


----------



## engineergurl

^ HA HA HA


----------



## Master slacker

Krak likes being on top, evidently...


----------



## envirotex

moving right along


----------



## blybrook PE

Krak got her top and posted yet another asset besides the tank!


----------



## engineergurl

well, duh... the tank is on the bottom...


----------



## blybrook PE

Current thread stats:

pbrme 2667 blybrook PE 2066 Dexman PE 893 engineergurl 392 knight1fox3 308 envirotex 304 YMZ PE 197 Master slacker 128 Chucktown PE 111 cdcengineer 94 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 42 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 Supe 4 csb 4 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 chaosiscash 1 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, that's true...


----------



## cdcengineer

might as well push my post count up to at least 100 for this thread


----------



## engineergurl

I would say this is more like a random thoughts thread, with a few interjections of a spam fest... poor poor capt.


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

he brought it on himself


----------



## cdcengineer

98 and counting


----------



## cdcengineer

go baby go


----------



## cdcengineer

OK, I'm good

Mater


----------



## engineergurl

that picture gives me nightmares at night, by the way


----------



## envirotex

dasdgsg yh


----------



## engineergurl

did y'all invent a new language?


----------



## envirotex

no.


----------



## Krakosky

1/4 lb wieners with mayo


----------



## Master slacker

erdfgse


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if Berry Blue Typhoon Hawaiian Punch would mix good with 99 Bananas


----------



## envirotex

i need a pedicure


----------



## engineergurl

I wouldn't mind a massage...


----------



## YMZ PE

Gonna bump my post count to 200 for this thread


----------



## YMZ PE

I have nothing to say though


----------



## YMZ PE

Bugga boo


----------



## YMZ PE

And here's 200


----------



## engineergurl

I really think I need to go re-read Pride and Prejudice again... I can't remember if Elizabeth and Mr. Darcy end up together or not...


----------



## Krakosky

Yes they do.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ spoiler alert!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Did someone mention giving out free tops?


----------



## knight1fox3

Is YMZ flashing again?


----------



## blybrook PE

No Fox, there's been no flashing on this thread; ***YET***

But that doesn't mean that it won't happen at some point.


----------



## blybrook PE

and yes, we have really derailed this thread from it's original purpose.


----------



## blybrook PE

Think of it this way, we're almost to the 1/2 way point!


----------



## blybrook PE

could do a run to the middle point before my lunch is over easily enough


----------



## blybrook PE

but I'll check on other threads before I start another spam run


----------



## cdcengineer

Let's push it as close to the 1/2 way point as possible


----------



## cdcengineer

Hell we're only 61 posts away


----------



## cdcengineer

keep pushing


----------



## cdcengineer

more posting


----------



## cdcengineer

reaching, stretching


----------



## knight1fox3

More?


----------



## cdcengineer

This is boring without anyone elses help


----------



## knight1fox3

posting


----------



## cdcengineer

there we go fox


----------



## knight1fox3

is a


----------



## knight1fox3

good


----------



## knight1fox3

thing


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?

EDIT: nailed it

:bananalama:


----------



## cdcengineer

keep posting


----------



## cdcengineer

nice work


----------



## cdcengineer

don;t quit now


----------



## knight1fox3

Where's PBR?


----------



## knight1fox3

He still on vacation?


----------



## cdcengineer

I keep typing semi-colon instead of apostrophe


----------



## knight1fox3

Haven't seen any of his midnight spam-fests lately. LOL


----------



## cdcengineer

not sure. haven;t seen him


----------



## knight1fox3

42 to go


----------



## knight1fox3

now less


----------



## cdcengineer

heavy vacation drinking will keep a person from late night posting


----------



## knight1fox3

no les, no more


----------



## cdcengineer

even less now


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed


----------



## knight1fox3

how about now?


----------



## cdcengineer

why can;t we get this type of participation for the 10k's?


----------



## cdcengineer

you're right again. even less now


----------



## knight1fox3

possibly need more coffee post


----------



## cdcengineer

are you trying to get work done? keep posting


----------



## knight1fox3

^ dunno, more people are interested in refreshing the NCEES website or other state board website instead


----------



## cdcengineer

coffee might help get this done


----------



## knight1fox3

Always work to be done...


----------



## cdcengineer

only 28 to go


----------



## knight1fox3

Have a final exam tonight post


----------



## knight1fox3

to infinity


----------



## cdcengineer

no work here so far this week other than book-keeping


----------



## knight1fox3

AND BEYOND!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

and beyond


----------



## cdcengineer

beat me to it!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

No work does suck. Sorry to hear.


----------



## knight1fox3

19


----------



## cdcengineer

better get studying instead of mindless spamming


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now


----------



## cdcengineer

seventeen


----------



## knight1fox3

Already studied for 2 days


----------



## cdcengineer

only a handful to go


----------



## cdcengineer

wasted weekend studying ehh


----------



## knight1fox3

If I'm not ready by now, last min studying won't help


----------



## cdcengineer

it was the double post rule that made the 10k difficult


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> If I'm not ready by now, last min studying won't help


tru that


----------



## knight1fox3

Approaching the 1/2 way marker


----------



## cdcengineer

I might as well hit 1100 while at it here


----------



## knight1fox3

Stand by ION control...


----------



## cdcengineer

yuppers


----------



## knight1fox3

FIRE!!


----------



## cdcengineer

all systems go


----------



## cdcengineer

direct hit


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

The set up...


----------



## cdcengineer

can i finally get a top


----------



## cdcengineer

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

^boomshakalaka! And at the half-way point too.....gratz


----------



## cdcengineer

three more till 1100


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, you got one!


----------



## cdcengineer

and two more


----------



## blybrook PE

time for a run, eh?


----------



## cdcengineer

and one more.......


----------



## cdcengineer

and breathe!!


----------



## blybrook PE

or are ya already running with it?


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll got past the half way mark, congrats


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> time for a run, eh?


nicely played

thx for the help


----------



## blybrook PE

that's what I get for answering the phone, lol


----------



## cdcengineer

run with us

WTH


----------



## blybrook PE

and yes, PBR is on vacation; Dex is also, but is still posting


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> that's what I get for answering the phone, lol


Quit trying to be productive. Once the Nov election hits, none of us will have to work anymore. Get on the train


----------



## blybrook PE

sure, how long is this run gonna last?


----------



## blybrook PE

true, but it was the g/f; not a contractor issue (thankfully)


----------



## blybrook PE

I gotta answer the phone from her; we're already on shaky ground since she moved away


----------



## blybrook PE

thankfully this call was just her letting me know that she got her new phone, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

and wanted to BS for a few minutes


----------



## cdcengineer

how long do we want it to last?


----------



## cdcengineer

no rules, just spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm game for running to 8k postings


----------



## blybrook PE

agreed, just spam


----------



## blybrook PE

like copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

&amp; BACON!


----------



## cdcengineer

In 3.5 weeks this thread is over 7500 posts. well done


----------



## blybrook PE

post toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, we're averaging over 13 posts an hour


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

bacon and cheese


----------



## blybrook PE

Hell, if we run it long enough, I may even pass Dex's post count


----------



## cdcengineer

blah blah post


----------



## blybrook PE

I think my goal for this week is to hit 7k


----------



## cdcengineer

go for it


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

doubt we can hit 8k today, but ya never know


----------



## blybrook PE

shouldn't be hard to do with hard spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

We can if Fox joins in and we spam hard enough


----------



## cdcengineer

roger that


----------



## blybrook PE

I've seen over 1k posts in under an hour with 4 people


----------



## cdcengineer

over 400 posts to 8k


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly in previous 10k threads


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, that's 8 pages, we can make it


----------



## cdcengineer

that dedication


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

10k gets intense at the end


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

again post


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, and we can easily run it like that if we spam hard enough


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

ready set go!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

just have to watch that 5 second counter on postings


----------



## cdcengineer

fox must be working


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

he's a slacker


----------



## cdcengineer

whee's the counter


----------



## blybrook PE

but wants a higher post count


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## cdcengineer

must need special privileges to see it


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

if you post faster than 5 seconds you get an error, so I count off 5 seconds


----------



## cdcengineer

Dex lost alot of his post count


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## cdcengineer

ah ha I see


----------



## blybrook PE

did he loose it again or get reset?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## knight1fox3

Top?


----------



## cdcengineer

now i understand


----------



## blybrook PE

Welcome Tex!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> did he loose it again or get reset?


This was months ago


----------



## blybrook PE

you need to f5 there Fox


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## cdcengineer

jump in and spam


----------



## knight1fox3

For the cause


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, yeah, he's built it back up to over 7k now


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

I see that...


----------



## cdcengineer

waters fine


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## knight1fox3

Another coming...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

oh yeah....


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

running now


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nailed it...


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

and posting again


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## knight1fox3

spam full throttle...


----------



## blybrook PE

wait for NOTHIN! Keep posting spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

and yet again


----------



## envirotex

poster


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

do ti again


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

postee


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow, imagine this with 10 or more people....


----------



## cdcengineer

that was a quick 100+


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## knight1fox3

We would hit 10k tonight...


----------



## envirotex

posto


----------



## knight1fox3

toasty


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow, imagine this with 10 or more people....


Could do some damage with a crew of 10


----------



## envirotex

postinator


----------



## knight1fox3

and out...


----------



## cdcengineer

do what you can with what ya got


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

k that's enough for now


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed


----------



## cdcengineer

might as well go fishing again this afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

NO, lets push it to 8k


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

Later all


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r, enjoy fishing


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

6.5k postings


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

Bly where in Ak are you?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

Fairbanks


----------



## blybrook PE

in the golden heart city


----------



## blybrook PE

We have to fly somewhere to go anywhere, lol


----------



## cdcengineer

I spent a summer in Glenallen years back and have a recipe fro smoke salmon I'm gonna make this summer


----------



## blybrook PE

or it's a LONG drive


----------



## cdcengineer

good fishin I bet


----------



## blybrook PE

Glenallen is a nice place; drive thru there on my way to Valdez a couple times a year


----------



## cdcengineer

I went to fairbanks on my way back to the lower 48


----------



## blybrook PE

not too bad, but have to drive elsewhere to get fresher (pretty skunky salmon by the time they get here as they are usually within 100 miles of spawn)


----------



## cdcengineer

I worked for a machine shop (Kunik machine works) for the summer after a vehicle malfunction delayed my trip


----------



## blybrook PE

I like it here, don't wanna move unless I have to


----------



## blybrook PE

never heard of that shop


----------



## cdcengineer

Yeah, we were getting Copper river reds


----------



## blybrook PE

could still be around though


----------



## blybrook PE

a co-worker grew up in Copper Center and just came back from a weekend fishing trip down there


----------



## cdcengineer

Little one man shop. Cool old timer I still keep in touch with after over 15 years


----------



## blybrook PE

she brought back 4 reds. Was major combat fishing since the state closed down the Kenai for the rest of the month


----------



## cdcengineer

Copper center? donde es?


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like a good shop then! the smaller ones are harder to find; but worth it when you do find them


----------



## cdcengineer

Good money to be made up there


----------



## blybrook PE

Copper Center is about 25 miles south of Glenallen


----------



## cdcengineer

phone's ringing


----------



## blybrook PE

IF you can get in a good position; things are tight right now


----------



## blybrook PE

k, almost to a new page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push it over the top


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly cause its so close to the turnover


----------



## knight1fox3

Over the Top?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

With Sly Stone?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Here it comes...


----------



## knight1fox3

FTW...


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, that's a older movie; like the truck he was driving in it though


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

just under 300 posts to go to get this thread to 8k


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

I have quite a few to catch up to EG....like 400 something


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

well get spamming man!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

wasted call


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

well better than a hangup caller


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

how dare they divert my attention from spamming


----------



## cdcengineer

Damn them


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

lookie here 1150


----------



## blybrook PE

true, but you never know until you pick up the phone


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

TIme to f5


----------



## cdcengineer

another top for you bly


----------



## cdcengineer

look at ya go!


----------



## blybrook PE

jeeze, had 6 pages on that last run before refresh


----------



## cdcengineer

you are a spamming machine


----------



## blybrook PE

it's just spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

yep


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

although it'd be better if there wasn't the 5 second limiter


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

afraid the economy is slowing post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

I won't argue that; it's slowed here


----------



## cdcengineer

only active projects under construction are calling


----------



## blybrook PE

most of the projects we bid on dried up and the contracts fizzled out until the $$$ returns


----------



## cdcengineer

slow payments now too


----------



## cdcengineer

are you working oil money?


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, I know that feeling; have a lot of proposals out that are about to expire


----------



## blybrook PE

no, private firm that does oil &amp; gov't contracts


----------



## blybrook PE

all commercial stuff, no residential


----------



## cdcengineer

same difference. the source is energy dollars


----------



## blybrook PE

have a few state jobs pending right now


----------



## cdcengineer

resi sux


----------



## blybrook PE

true


----------



## blybrook PE

yes it does


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

fox has gone quiet again


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, I think he's waiting to snipe another top


----------



## blybrook PE

that is if he's even still watching the thread


----------



## cdcengineer

I used to do tons of custom resi in Aspen and Jackson. Money was good, but headaches outweighed the postitives


----------



## blybrook PE

I see a couple others "reading", but no one else is posting, but that was from my last refresh, so who knows if they're still watching


----------



## cdcengineer

psush to the next top and I'm out


----------



## blybrook PE

I've done two resi's; neither of which were fun. Would rather deal with COE


----------



## cdcengineer

watcher list refreshes each time you post


----------



## blybrook PE

k, and we all know how fun the COE is to work with


----------



## cdcengineer

COE?


----------



## cdcengineer

What's the COE


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, didn't realize that; then I still see 4 people on here


----------



## blybrook PE

Corps of Engineers


----------



## blybrook PE

And here's 6.6k posts


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

the italicized folks are actively typing


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

take it


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't see any italics


----------



## cdcengineer

boom


----------



## blybrook PE

but then again, I'm not looking down there that often when it's spam time


----------



## cdcengineer

on my machine it shows italics on the name of those typing


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, here's another page. 4 pages to go to 8k


----------



## cdcengineer

usially, but not always


----------



## blybrook PE

it probably shows that also here, but never refreshs enough to really see it


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, I'd have to be watchin for it there too


----------



## cdcengineer

that was a quik 300 considering noone is on here helping


----------



## blybrook PE

that slows the spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

yep. just under 200 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

it will go fairly fast


----------



## cdcengineer

They might shut this thread down due to spamfest


----------



## blybrook PE

probably within the next 20 minutes


----------



## blybrook PE

they havn't yet


----------



## cdcengineer

two more people and we'd be done


----------



## blybrook PE

and the mod &amp; admin have both posted in here


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah


----------



## cdcengineer

go baby go


----------



## blybrook PE

neither have given any warnings


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

more people need to be active in here


----------



## cdcengineer

ever eaten spam?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## cdcengineer

sounds gross


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, try to avoid it when I can


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

spam- -spam- -spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

bacon and cheese


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

mushrooms too


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

side of fries


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

= heart attack


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

almost to another top


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow will give you a heart attack too


----------



## cdcengineer

party time


----------



## blybrook PE

possibly with a woodie


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

the good kind. best way to go. unless you're the cop in Atlanta


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## cdcengineer

his wife made out well


----------



## blybrook PE

I heard somethin about that the other day; sucks for his wife


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm out. Good luck less than 150 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

just having to deal with that "crisis"


----------



## blybrook PE

k, enjoy the fishing


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> I heard somethin about that the other day; sucks for his wife


She won millions


----------



## blybrook PE

time to run this thing to 8k and then I'll call it a day for spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

3mill if I remember correctly


----------



## blybrook PE

just enough to pay the psycho therapy bills for the kids


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

hookers &amp; blow

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

SETUP


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

post toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

under 100 posts to 8k


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

6.7k postings; over 200 today in this thread alone


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

f5 time


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

v

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!

49 posts to go


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

hey, hey, hey


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

And another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

25 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust

20


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

v

push to 8k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

8k!!!

And I'm spent

EDIT - Free SETUP!


----------



## engineergurl

wow, I went to the gym and built more muscles... I don't know who was more productive.


----------



## envirotex

holy cow!


----------



## engineergurl

packing when you know that you have several weeks still left to live in the house, most definitly sucks.... this is going to start to get depressing.


----------



## engineergurl

seriously? How to drain the Keurig....



> *Question* Back to top
> 
> How do I drain and store the brewer?
> 
> *Answer*
> 
> Once your Keurig home brewer has been primed, you cannot empty the water from the inside. The internal tank of the brewer cannot be drained. If you need to store your brewer, empty the removable water reservoir and store your brewer in a safe and frost-free environment. Please be sure to store your brewer in its upright position to avoid water leakage from the inner tank. If you store the brewer in a cold environment, you run the risk of water freezing inside the brewer and causing damage. When you prepare to use it after storage, we recommend rinsing the removable water reservoir with fresh water and running three cleansing brews without a portion pack. If you plan to move your brewer to a different location, turn the brewer off, unplug it and empty the removable water reservoir. If your brewer has been in an environment below freezing, please be sure to let it warm to room temperature for two hours before brewing.


am I the only one who finds that kinda gross?


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is YMZ flashing again?


By "again" you mean in addition to the picture I posted during that late night spamfest with PBR and EG? I didn't think anyone saw that since it was buried pretty deep in the spam.

Looks like I have several hundred quality posts to catch up on. &lt;skip to last page&gt;


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> seriously? How to drain the Keurig....
> 
> am I the only one who finds that kinda gross?


That's disgusting. I would hit it with a load of vinegar, run it, then run it a few more times using water. Still, that's terrible product design.


----------



## engineergurl

carry me home tonight?


----------



## Krakosky

Packing when you only have a few days left is also depressing and overwhelming.


----------



## engineergurl

girl, txt me, i'm awake and cooking some SOOOO non-paleo food!!!


----------



## pbrme

Morning Post


----------



## pbrme

Back from vaca post


----------



## pbrme

Not much action in here over the weekend post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## knight1fox3

morning post


----------



## knight1fox3

done with my summer class post


----------



## knight1fox3

welcome back PBR, BLY has pulled ahead of you in post count while you were away...


----------



## knight1fox3

But then again, he's a trained spamming cage fighter...


----------



## Krakosky

Action post


----------



## engineergurl

nearly lunch time post...


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> welcome back PBR, BLY has pulled ahead of you in post count while you were away...


I saw, he's been a busy little spammer. Late night vaca drinkin' didn't help.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Not much action in here over the weekend post


But a lot happened yesterday afternoon. Good job fellers


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much action in here over the weekend post
> 
> 
> 
> But a lot happened yesterday afternoon. Good job fellers
Click to expand...

I was stuck in transit for most of the day. Didn't even think to log on while in Lay-over city.


----------



## pbrme

Just caught up on the last 1k. Sorry to hear about your accident YMZ. Good luck on the move EG.


----------



## engineergurl

a thank you post


----------



## cdcengineer

spam a lama ding dong


----------



## cdcengineer

get on the spam train.


----------



## Krakosky

Spam mcmuffin


----------



## Krakosky

Who has a spouse that's a nurse/doctor etc. question post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife and my dad are both nurses, and my mom is a pharmacist.


----------



## Krakosky

Ask them if there's anything I can do about my finger where I got bit by the cat. Loss of sensation in the fingertip. Occasionionally it aches along the joint, probably due to scar tissue I was told but not really often enough or painful enough to be a big deal. It's the tip that I'm worried about.

I think that's a "that's what he said" right there.


----------



## Krakosky

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post...

welcome back PBR


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> welcome back PBR, BLY has pulled ahead of you in post count while you were away...


pbrme 2674 blybrook PE 2444 Dexman PE 894 engineergurl 406 knight1fox3 365 envirotex 327 cdcengineer 226 YMZ PE 203 Master slacker 129 Chucktown PE 111 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 50 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1

No, I'm still behind PBR in this thread, but I can easily catch up today if I spam as hard as I did yesterday. My personal post count has been higher since the last 10k.


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox is getting closer to EG's count though. Dex just has some major catchup to do if he wants to hit 10k before we finish this thread off...


----------



## Krakosky

Boobz


----------



## Krakosky

Why does it ever have to finish?


----------



## engineergurl

Our internet is out at work... hrmf


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> My wife and my dad are both nurses, and my mom is a pharmacist.


my mom was a pharmacist too! My dad is one also...


----------



## pbrme

^The wife is one year from having her FNP.



Krakosky said:


> Who has a spouse that's a nurse/doctor etc. question post


I'll ask her about the bite.



Krakosky said:


> Ask them if there's anything I can do about my finger where I got bit by the cat. Loss of sensation in the fingertip. Occasionionally it aches along the joint, probably due to scar tissue I was told but not really often enough or painful enough to be a big deal. It's the tip that I'm worried about.
> 
> I think that's a "that's what he said" right there.


But I must.

Just the tip is usually what we're all worried about. The lesson here?: Stay away from pussy cats that bite.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back PBR, BLY has pulled ahead of you in post count while you were away...
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme 2674 blybrook PE 2444 Dexman PE 894 engineergurl 406 knight1fox3 365 envirotex 327 cdcengineer 226 YMZ PE 203 Master slacker 129 Chucktown PE 111 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 50 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1
> 
> No, I'm still behind PBR in this thread, but I can easily catch up today if I spam as hard as I did yesterday. My personal post count has been higher since the last 10k.
Click to expand...

I'm down for a lunch time spamfest


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

and just a bump to the next page


----------



## pbrme

ehhhh....

Top


----------



## Krakosky

^ lol!


----------



## Krakosky

Top?


----------



## blybrook PE

So who's lunch time we gonna spam it up? Time zone wise?

I'm game.


----------



## blybrook PE

just another post after dealing with the insurance company again


----------



## blybrook PE

and now to call the charter company to setup a fishing trip for the week of July 16th outta Valdez...


----------



## blybrook PE

goin after 'buts

Halibuts that is


----------



## knight1fox3

lunch now....


----------



## knight1fox3

who mentioned boobz?


----------



## knight1fox3

what


----------



## knight1fox3

is


----------



## knight1fox3

going


----------



## knight1fox3

on


----------



## knight1fox3

here?


----------



## knight1fox3

Foo Fighters Concert in 2 days....off Friday, BOOM!


----------



## engineergurl

This report is starting to anny me


----------



## Master slacker

how can you keep spamming? Damn. You don't get tired of it?


----------



## blybrook PE

when taken in small bites, it's easier to do; the long runs get real tiring if there's no one else to assist and keep it moving


----------



## pbrme

^this


----------



## pbrme

Have to write a report post, then ready to spam


----------



## blybrook PE

let the report write itself and just spam!


----------



## blybrook PE

might as well get myself to 6.8k postings


----------



## blybrook PE

there it is... 6.8k postings... Now onward to 7k!


----------



## blybrook PE

Think I'll work to catchup to Dex by the end of the week... I think it can be done easily enough with a couple good spam fests


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Just caught up on the last 1k. Sorry to hear about your accident YMZ. Good luck on the move EG.


Thanks PBR post


----------



## YMZ PE

Sick post


----------



## YMZ PE

First sick day in a looong time


----------



## YMZ PE

But I gotta catch up to CDC


----------



## YMZ PE

Post post


----------



## YMZ PE

Post mosties


----------



## YMZ PE

Most posties (I wish)


----------



## YMZ PE

Let's push it to the end


----------



## YMZ PE

of the page


----------



## Krakosky

Boobz


----------



## YMZ PE

Then I can go


----------



## YMZ PE

back to boobz


----------



## YMZ PE

dammit, i meant bed


----------



## YMZ PE

curses, krak!


----------



## YMZ PE

little more


----------



## YMZ PE

Hoo hah hoo hah


----------



## Krakosky

Uh oh did you catch my stomach bug?


----------



## YMZ PE

Still so far


----------



## YMZ PE

LOL I was thinking that, Krak


----------



## YMZ PE

A virus that could be spread through the Internet! Imagine!


----------



## YMZ PE

I just hope I don't get your sore tip


----------



## YMZ PE

Or your packing responsibilities


----------



## Krakosky

And boobz again


----------



## YMZ PE

Bugga boo


----------



## YMZ PE

Bugga boobz


----------



## Krakosky

Lmao! No one wants a sore tip.


----------



## YMZ PE

Boo boom

EDIT TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Krakosky

Buubz


----------



## YMZ PE

I bet riding that llama would hurt your tip too


----------



## YMZ PE

Having to grab onto the reigns like that


----------



## Krakosky

Sore tip. Boobzz. 1/4 lb wieners with mayo. Post.


----------



## Krakosky

Who wants to paint post?


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## YMZ PE

Now that's a post that would get a dirty look from any hooker.


----------



## blybrook PE

what kinda paint?


----------



## YMZ PE

Hmm, bad timing on that last one


----------



## blybrook PE

body paint?


----------



## blybrook PE

not really


----------



## YMZ PE

With mayo?


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm out, back to bed for this sicko.


----------



## blybrook PE

feel better YMZ; good luck with the recovery


----------



## YMZ PE

Thanks bly


----------



## YMZ PE

Bring this baby to 10k by the time i get back


----------



## engineergurl

annoy me to the point where I can't type


----------



## Krakosky

Hookers giving the stink eye.


----------



## blybrook PE

I know I can't get it to 10k by myself. Need help from others on this board.

Krak never said what kinda paint she was using...


----------



## knight1fox3

Feel better YMZ.....

Have you tried the whiskey method?


----------



## knight1fox3

Take 2 shots of whiskey, let settle. If sickness still present, add a shot every half hour...


----------



## pbrme

you guys are really spamming aren't you??


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Boobz





YMZ PE said:


> back to boobz





Krakosky said:


> And boobz again


LMAO!!!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Take 2 shots of whiskey, let settle. If sickness still present, add a shot every half hour...


thumbsup


----------



## knight1fox3

who has time to spam?


----------



## pbrme

Krakosky said:


> Hookers giving the stink eye.


Hookers charging for the stink eye


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> who has time to spam?


ok for just a tip I'm mean bit.


----------



## pbrme

and one more


----------



## pbrme

and another


----------



## pbrme

ok fine, one more


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## knight1fox3

and another?


----------



## pbrme

One day


----------



## pbrme

I was walking by


----------



## knight1fox3

push it?


----------



## pbrme

when i caught a guy


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> push it?


to the limit


----------



## pbrme

givin me an awkward eye


----------



## pbrme

limit


----------



## blybrook PE

limit, what limit


----------



## blybrook PE

there is no limit


----------



## blybrook PE

especially when spamming


----------



## knight1fox3

He said, "how many were going to St. Ives," right? The riddle begins, "As I was going to St. Ives, I met a man with seven wives!"


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> "limit"


such a weird word... "limit"


----------



## blybrook PE

or is there a stinkeye limit


----------



## pbrme

row-ads


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

there are many weird words


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM!


----------



## pbrme

roids

Edit: Topsies


----------



## blybrook PE

post toasties


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## knight1fox3

only needed like 40 to catch EG, man that adds up fast


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> there are many weird words


like "Mailboxes"


----------



## blybrook PE

keep going, cause she can come back with a vengence to catch up


----------



## pbrme

posties


----------



## blybrook PE

or rural


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

nipple posties


----------



## engineergurl

I am a very angry person today for some reason


----------



## pbrme

nipple posties


----------



## blybrook PE

wonder who our anon viewer is?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ i know, a little moonshine and late night youtubin' and she'll be right back there


----------



## blybrook PE

nipple pasties?


----------



## engineergurl

perhaps I should post some in here


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I am a very angry person today for some reason


EG MADDD|||| GRrrrr


----------



## blybrook PE

or just pasties in general?


----------



## blybrook PE

pasties are good


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> wonder who our anon viewer is?


an agent from the matrix?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a very angry person today for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> EG MADDD|||| GRrrrr
Click to expand...

Brainzz


----------



## engineergurl

and then I will always stay a few steps ahead


----------



## knight1fox3

red pill or blue pill?


----------



## blybrook PE

why is EG mad now?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pasties are good


pasties are good


----------



## engineergurl

I just keep calling people names in my head


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, you better get to some hard spammin'


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## engineergurl

heard a co-worker walk by my cube and thought, oh you stupid *****... and I'm not sure why


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> pasties are good
> 
> 
> 
> pasties are good
Click to expand...

They are, we can only get them in Iron Mountain, MI


----------



## blybrook PE

better to say them alloud there EG. I have a coworker known as the troll since he was from below the bridge


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> heard a co-worker walk by my cube and thought, oh you stupid *****... and I'm not sure why


did you say it out loud?


----------



## knight1fox3

Another page, push it


----------



## blybrook PE

I used to get them in Negaunee; but anywhere in da Yooperland is good


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

not long now....


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

run forest run!


----------



## blybrook PE

Turner's was my favorite location; I have their recipe


----------



## engineergurl

earlier I was walking across the parking lot, and called some stranger a name in my head


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

RUN!


----------



## knight1fox3

And BOOM!!!!


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nailed it...


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like EG needs to go to the range to blow off some steam


----------



## blybrook PE

a few hundred rounds should do it


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> earlier I was walking across the parking lot, and called some stranger a name in my head


I like F8cktard myself


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

we are definately moving this thread along


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## engineergurl

I need to go downstairs and get a jug of water to put in the freezer...


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

supposed to shoot some trap today....


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> supposed to shoot some trap today....


fun


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

easiest way to get a block of good ice that'll keep the cooler cool for a long time


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

Krak is BACK!


----------



## blybrook PE

I've not been to a trap shoot in a long time, miss it sometimes


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

Once you go KRAK, you never go BACK


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

Release the Krakin!


----------



## blybrook PE

It's TANK TIME


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

I do have some ammo I should use up...


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## knight1fox3

imagine if 10 were spamming this thread, we could get to 10k by the end of the day me thinks...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I do have some ammo I should use up...


like button


----------



## blybrook PE

better to use the older stuff so that you don't have to move it


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## pbrme

posties are like pasties but tend to stick out farther


----------



## blybrook PE

I should probably use up that 2k rounds of 22 I've got around from 5 years ago


----------



## pbrme

another blatant use of the word post


----------



## engineergurl

who said I was going now?


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe I'll hit the range this weekend with the 22's


----------



## blybrook PE

no one


----------



## pbrme

another blatant use of the word post


----------



## blybrook PE

that I'm aware of


----------



## pbrme

another blatant use of the word post


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

another blatant use of the word post


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

another blatant use of the word post


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

another blatant use of the word post

Edit; TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

I think I got about three boxes.... but I can barely get thru one box each time I go


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## Krakosky

EG, I like your anger


----------



## pbrme

Mr. Posters


----------



## blybrook PE

thats not too bad.


----------



## pbrme

Mr. Posters


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Mr. Posters


Dr. Poster


----------



## engineergurl

I have pink ear protection and the frames on my glasses are purple


----------



## blybrook PE

I think I have 8 boxes for the 44 and two ammo cans full of loose 22 (no where near the total amount of stored ammo in the house though)


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Posters
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Poster
Click to expand...

MRPOSTS


----------



## Krakosky

Latex paint?


----------



## blybrook PE

nice range gear EG


----------



## blybrook PE

latex body paint can be fun


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## engineergurl

my report is done except for the HAZMAT items... yuck


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I think I have 8 boxes for the 44 and two ammo cans full of loose 22 (no where near the total amount of stored ammo in the house though)


sounds like a fun afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, PBR is about to pass you on daily posts if you don't get crackin!


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> EG, I like your anger


But anger leads to hate...and hate leads to the dark side...


----------



## pbrme

Not today my good man, I'm feeling saucy


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR, it could be!

May have to break out the 50DE too; that sucker needs a workout


----------



## pbrme

Not today my good man, I'm feeling saucy


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Fox, PBR is about to pass you on daily posts if you don't get crackin!


avenge me....


----------



## pbrme

Not today my good man, I'm feeling saucy


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox, PBR is about to pass you on daily posts if you don't get crackin!
> 
> 
> 
> avenge me....
Click to expand...

i will not make a martyr


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, you have to get your count up on your own there man!


----------



## pbrme

Not today my good man, I'm feeling saucy


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

I only get 5 shots before I have to reload, no sense in keeping more than a few boxes in the house...


----------



## pbrme

Not today my good man, I'm feeling saucy


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I only get 5 shots before I have to reload, no sense in keeping more than a few boxes in the house...


booo


----------



## pbrme

Not today my good man, I'm feeling saucy


----------



## knight1fox3

Don't make me engage "the macro"


----------



## blybrook PE

EG, that makes sense with a revolver. all of my pistols are semi autos with spare magazines


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

macro on


----------



## blybrook PE

MACRO, MACRO, MACRO


----------



## knight1fox3

macro on


----------



## knight1fox3

macro on


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

macro on


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

macro on


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

macro on

EDIT: ToP


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't make me engage "the macro"


_What if you didn't have a good job?_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

so having more, makes sense


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

macro off....


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> so shaving more, makes sense


fixt


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

I have more rifles / long guns than pistols though. Like to be able to reach out and "touch" the target


----------



## knight1fox3

i think i missed a decimal point


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ monday detail


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

you know the posts for everyone tray?


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## engineergurl

shaving takes too long


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

It's like we're looking down on Wayne's basement, only, that's not Wayne's basement...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> shaving takes too long


ducttape?


----------



## engineergurl

ya'll should grow beards...


----------



## blybrook PE

I could go look


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

manscaping?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> ya'll should grow beards...


already did.... earlier


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## engineergurl

wax your armpits?


----------



## blybrook PE

I itch after 5 days of not shaving the chin... So I avoid trying the beard growth


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> ya'll should grow beards...


already do, think PBR does too


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I itch after 5 days of not shaving the chin... So I avoid trying the beard growth


That's called manning up


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

Another top coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

nao


----------



## engineergurl

okay, time to go grab a new water from the car and stick it in the freezer so it will be cool by the time i hit the gym


----------



## blybrook PE

True, but I gotta keep a fairly clean face for work...


----------



## knight1fox3

it


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll should grow beards...
> 
> 
> 
> already do, think PBR does too
Click to expand...

I haven't shaved mine for 6 years


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

never know when I need to put on the respirator for entering confined spaces


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

part of my old FF training was keeping a clean face; old habit hard to break


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

i wonder if i have 40 now...


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

though EG has been keeping pace..


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, PBR has passed you on daily count a while ago


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> never know when I need to put on the respirator for entering confined spaces


yeah, I hear ya... I tend to avoid this


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't usually have the choice; I'm one of three trained in confined space entry for the office...


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

so I usually get to climb into the utilidors first


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I don't usually have the choice; I'm one of three trained in confined space entry for the office...


sounds like you should train a replacement


----------



## blybrook PE

the regular guy just left for a better job elsewhere


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Working on it!


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;------ electrical, no need to enter confined spaces


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Go for 9k?


----------



## blybrook PE

97 to go to 7k postings


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Go for 9k?


yup


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for 9k?
> 
> 
> 
> yup
Click to expand...

let's do this shit


----------



## blybrook PE

We pushing for 9k by end of today?


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for 9k?
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's do this shit
Click to expand...

Go


----------



## knight1fox3

Uh oh, lunch over


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

I still have 2 hours before lunch begins!


----------



## knight1fox3

I can't do 9k without a beer...


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!

top


----------



## knight1fox3

top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

dang, missed it


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

v

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

post toasties?


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

do you accept cash? Chi-Ching!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

copy paste post?


----------



## blybrook PE

post toast pasties


----------



## knight1fox3

stats?


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon!


----------



## pbrme

Roasted Postatoesties


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Roasted Postatoesties


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

stats, someone want stats?


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## knight1fox3

need stats....STAT


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 16-December 10 6,930 554 47.31% cdcengineer 27-December 09 1,193 137 11.70% pbrme 03-June 10 4,896 135 11.53% knight1fox3 30-December 09 1,547 118 10.08% engineergurl 30-April 08 4,365 45 3.84% YMZ PE 09-November 11 729 39 3.33% envirotex 25-August 09 2,075 35 2.99% Krakosky 01-October 11 597 26 2.22%


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## knight1fox3

PAGE 170 approaching


----------



## blybrook PE

blowguns fun


----------



## knight1fox3

Brace for impact


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> need stats....STAT


Anyone else smell BACON?


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it

EDIT: nailed it....ToP


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

HA HA


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> blybrook PE 16-December 10 6,930 554 47.31% cdcengineer 27-December 09 1,193 137 11.70% pbrme 03-June 10 4,896 135 11.53% knight1fox3 30-December 09 1,547 118 10.08% engineergurl 30-April 08 4,365 45 3.84% YMZ PE 09-November 11 729 39 3.33% envirotex 25-August 09 2,075 35 2.99% Krakosky 01-October 11 597 26 2.22%


What is this?


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 2811 blybrook PE 2593 Dexman PE 894 knight1fox3 432 engineergurl 427 envirotex 329 YMZ PE 234 cdcengineer 226 Master slacker 130 Chucktown PE 111 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 64 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 Supe 4 csb 4 Dleg 3 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 Capt Worley PE 2 chaosiscash 1 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1


----------



## knight1fox3

And i'm out for a bit....carry on spammers!


----------



## pbrme

I'm still confused?


----------



## blybrook PE

That is the post count from the past 24 hours


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

then after, I posted the thread count for this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

blowing bacon


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> That is the post count from the past 24 hours


why does it show December and sich?


----------



## blybrook PE

with blow darts


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait are you saying I should continue and try to pass Dex next?


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

That's when we joined


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, yes you should


----------



## knight1fox3

^ did I make a rhyme?


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

probably


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ did I make a rhyme?


_anybody want a peanut?_


----------



## knight1fox3

Do hookers and blowdarts go together well?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

v

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Do hookers and blowdarts go together well?


of course


----------



## knight1fox3

_no more rhymes i MEAN IT!_


----------



## blybrook PE

depends on where they are powering the blowdarts from


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do hookers and blowdarts go together well?
> 
> 
> 
> of course
Click to expand...

but only after bacon is consumed


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## knight1fox3

another top approaching


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## knight1fox3

you have to catch the top carefully


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> _no more rhymes i MEAN IT!_


 nice


----------



## knight1fox3

it's an art


----------



## blybrook PE

v

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## knight1fox3

and here we go!


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

dont' forget to sneak up on that top


----------



## knight1fox3

and here we go!


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

boobz


----------



## knight1fox3

and here we go!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

yeah, i got it


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

horkers and blowdarts


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

chronic


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a cont...


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a cont...


----------



## blybrook PE

BLOW BACON!


----------



## pbrme

a cont..


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a *cont.*..


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a cont...inual source of inspiration


----------



## blybrook PE

19 posts to go


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a cont...inual source of inspiration


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a cont...inual source of inspiration


----------



## blybrook PE

tonic


----------



## pbrme

Stan says your a cont...inual source of inspiration


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## knight1fox3

One more top I guess


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## pbrme

The mob is fickle, drink this tonic.


----------



## knight1fox3

Here it comes


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## pbrme

The mob is fickle, drink this tonic.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it


----------



## pbrme

The mob is fickle, drink this tonic.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

v

inspire BACON


----------



## pbrme

haha


----------



## knight1fox3

Gah! PBR takes it again...


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## pbrme

The mob is fickle, drink this tonic.


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## knight1fox3

Father to a murdered son...


----------



## blybrook PE

inspire BACON


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Gah! PBR takes it again...


I see you have underestimated de sneekiness


----------



## knight1fox3

Husband to a murdered wife...


----------



## pbrme

I see you have underestimated de sneekiness


----------



## pbrme

I see you have underestimated de sneekiness


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! PBR takes it again...
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have underestimated de sneekiness
Click to expand...

I like feet..


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Husband to a murdered wife...


thay


----------



## pbrme

thay


----------



## pbrme

thay


----------



## blybrook PE

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

10940623:

7K !!!!

10940623: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


----------



## pbrme

And I've got you


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna pass Dex!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> 
> 10940623:
> 
> 7K !!!!
> 
> 10940623: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


Woot!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Nice spaming


----------



## blybrook PE

182 posts to go just to catch him


----------



## knight1fox3

Good work Bly!


----------



## blybrook PE

Thank you, thank you all... Need to f5


----------



## pbrme

I'm gonna pull up along sideya out of respect of the way you handle your spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Was still on page 165!


----------



## blybrook PE

Go right ahead!


----------



## blybrook PE

you still lead this thread by a good shot


----------



## pbrme

come back trucker


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 2855 blybrook PE 2660 Dexman PE 894 knight1fox3 452 engineergurl 427 envirotex 329 YMZ PE 234 cdcengineer 226 Master slacker 130 Chucktown PE 111 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 64


----------



## pbrme

10-4 good buddy


----------



## pbrme

come back trucker


----------



## blybrook PE

I got a couple hundred to go just to catch ya on this thread!


----------



## pbrme

come back trucker


----------



## pbrme

come back trucker


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

10-79 on the 10-88


----------



## pbrme

come back trucker


----------



## blybrook PE

or is it that we need a 10-96


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> 10-79 on the 10-88


yeeee-haw copy that ya big sack of monkey nuts


----------



## pbrme

yeeee-haw copy that yuh pig sack of monkey nuts


----------



## pbrme

yeeee-haw copy that yuh pig sack of monkey nuts


----------



## pbrme

yeeee-haw copy that yuh pig sack of monkey nuts

Edit: Tops


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

v

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust

another one bites the dust

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

breaker one nine, this is mother goose _oiver_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

breaker one nine, this is mother goose _oiver_


----------



## pbrme

ooooo


----------



## pbrme

000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

You still listen to da one niner?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> 000000000


000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

dat be a dead channel round these parts


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> You still listen to da one niner?


negatory


----------



## blybrook PE

there are only 10 kinds of people, those that can count in binary and those that can't


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
Click to expand...

000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still listen to da one niner?
> 
> 
> 
> negatory
Click to expand...

Good to hear


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
Click to expand...

000000000


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
Click to expand...

000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta listen to da business bands if you want to hear anything anyway


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
Click to expand...

000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

155MHz and up!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> 
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 000000000
Click to expand...

000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

000000000


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sleepy


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

there are 10 million


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> there are 10 million


million


----------



## knight1fox3

Did i catch a niner in there?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
Click to expand...

million


----------



## knight1fox3

Walkie talkie?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
Click to expand...

million


----------



## engineergurl

you guys aren't helping me stay awake


----------



## knight1fox3

Top approaching...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
Click to expand...

million


----------



## blybrook PE

is it nap time out there EG?


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM!!

EDIT: ToP


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
Click to expand...

million


----------



## blybrook PE

then keep posting!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
Click to expand...

million


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nailed it


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

million


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
Click to expand...

million


----------



## engineergurl

rubber ducky... not mother goose


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox has passed your post count for this thread, are you gonna let that stand?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
Click to expand...

Particles, in the universe


----------



## blybrook PE

we got ourselves a CONVOY!


----------



## engineergurl

it's 2:30 where I am at now


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particles, in the universe
Click to expand...

That we can observe...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 10 million
> 
> 
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particles, in the universe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That we can observe...
Click to expand...

your momma took the ugly ones


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

and put them into one nerd


----------



## blybrook PE

darn, that didn't work...

I'm no good with these link things


----------



## engineergurl

he can't stay on and spam all night... and I'll just have to make an effort in the morning if he does


----------



## blybrook PE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWO_AIh8drk


----------



## pbrme

need 15 more for 5k


----------



## blybrook PE

you'll make up for it easily enough EG.


----------



## blybrook PE

yer almost there PBR


----------



## pbrme

4987


----------



## pbrme

4988


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4989


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4990


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4991


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4992


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4993


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

people keep asking me if the copier is broke


----------



## blybrook PE

v

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4994


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4995


----------



## pbrme

4996


----------



## blybrook PE

Tell them to stick their face in it and hit the button to find out


----------



## pbrme

4997


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4998


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

4999


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

5K


----------



## engineergurl

it is annoying me


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats PBR!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd be annoyed to EG!


----------



## pbrme

:juggle: :thankyou: :woot: :winko: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## blybrook PE

I've had people ask me where someone is at, I look at them and ask if they checked the electronic calendar in outlook


----------



## blybrook PE

and even that seems to be too hard for most people to do


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

had to look up an acronym for the crazy lady


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Are we still pumping this to 9K?


----------



## blybrook PE

does she have cats?


----------



## blybrook PE

Why not, we could finish it off before lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

if everyone gets on the spam wagon


----------



## blybrook PE

or should we wait until lunch and push it over the top?


----------



## pbrme

posted at work


----------



## engineergurl

the thing is, I know how to fix it... but I won't... so far 8 people have giving up using it, but no one has called IT


----------



## pbrme

I'm soooo posted right now


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> the thing is, I know how to fix it... but I won't... so far 8 people have giving up using it, but no one has called IT


they all sound really busy


----------



## blybrook PE

let 'em call IT!


----------



## engineergurl

I need to get more e-books


----------



## blybrook PE

the clown knows how to fix all!


----------



## blybrook PE

I found a few good websites to get them from


----------



## pbrme

I'm post-over, too much post this morning


----------



## engineergurl

all they have to do is turn it off and turn it back on...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I need to get more e-boobs


fixt


----------



## pbrme

I'm soooo posted right now


----------



## blybrook PE

http://en.bookfi.org//&gt;http://www.epubbud.com


----------



## pbrme

I'm soooo posted right now


----------



## pbrme

I'm soooo posted right now


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like we need a post break... Return at lunch?


----------



## pbrme

I'm soooo posted right now


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

ok, after next top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds good to me


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

push to top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

ahhhhh


----------



## blybrook PE

There we have it.... Post break


----------



## pbrme

ok, break time.


----------



## blybrook PE

Will return after the normally scheduled lunch....


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Will return after the normally scheduled lunch....


sounds good


----------



## blybrook PE

Current STATS at the start of this break:

pbrme 2927 blybrook PE 2744 Dexman PE 894 knight1fox3 457 engineergurl 438 envirotex 329 YMZ PE 234 cdcengineer 226 Master slacker 130 Chucktown PE 111 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 64 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 Supe 4 csb 4 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 chaosiscash 1 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will return after the normally scheduled lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good
Click to expand...

^this


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> people keep asking me if the copier is broke









You didn't try to fix it again, did you EG?


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm the anon user, if anyone's wondering


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

hello y


----------



## YMZ PE

I view the site from multiple devices but don't always close down my browser, and I don't want people to think I'm staring at the boobz in the funny pic thread all day long


----------



## YMZ PE

Hi e-tex!


----------



## envirotex

you're not staring at those threads all day?


----------



## YMZ PE

One time I clicked on the link to the funny pic thread at work but left without even looking at the page...next morning I come back and turn on the monitor and some jigglies were in my ace


----------



## YMZ PE

* Face


----------



## blybrook PE

well welcome back; enjoy the spamming


----------



## YMZ PE

envirotex said:


> you're not staring at those threads all day?


I am, but I don't want people to think I am


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> well welcome back; enjoy the spamming


Thanks! Good job so far, you make me proud.


----------



## blybrook PE

It wasn't just me... There are several people assisting in this thread


----------



## YMZ PE

I figured you were the PM


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR has the lead right now...


----------



## Krakosky

Jiggle jiggle


----------



## Krakosky

Does everyone vote I move my boxes and stuff into my garage so the movers can access it faster and it is out of the way while I am painting? Post.


----------



## cdcengineer

^ What a woman does with her box(es) is usually not decided by democratic process. In my experience the woman is a dictator with the only say.


----------



## blybrook PE

I have to agree with CDC... You have to make the final call on where to put 'em


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I view the site from multiple devices but don't always close down my browser, and I don't want people to think I'm staring at the boobz in the funny pic thread all day long


But we all know you do anyway....


----------



## cdcengineer

spam a lama ding dong


----------



## cdcengineer

Might as well push to 1200


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer almost there; want to join in the push to 9k for the thread?


----------



## blybrook PE

Just under 120 posts to go


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR should be joining shortly for the post lunch spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE

and nearly a new page!


----------



## Master slacker

YMZ PE said:


> I just hope I don't get your sore tip





Krakosky said:


> Lmao! No one wants a sore tip.


hmy:


----------



## cdcengineer

Ouch that would be no fun at all


----------



## blybrook PE

that was an interesting conversation there.... Don't forget the llama post


----------



## cdcengineer

I liked where things were going


----------



## cdcengineer

Shall we run this up for a few minutes


----------



## cdcengineer

get on the train


----------



## cdcengineer

it's leaving soon


----------



## cdcengineer

Party train


----------



## cdcengineer

Choo Choo


----------



## cdcengineer

Only 207 Posts to 9K


----------



## cdcengineer

Gotta get er done


----------



## cdcengineer

Not easy alone


----------



## cdcengineer

keep pushing forward


----------



## cdcengineer

getting bored


----------



## pbrme

I'm here!


----------



## cdcengineer

waiting for coordination items on a Tuesday afternoon


----------



## pbrme

yeah!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

C'mon PBR


----------



## pbrme

looks like you need some help


----------



## cdcengineer

We can Do IT!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

let's doo this


----------



## cdcengineer

All Aboard


----------



## pbrme

Shit's off the hook yo


----------



## cdcengineer

it won't be long


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## cdcengineer

If we had Bly, this would be quicker


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## cdcengineer

and then.....


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## cdcengineer

No and than


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## cdcengineer

No and then


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## pbrme

and then?


----------



## pbrme

and then?and then?and then?and then?and then?and then?


----------



## cdcengineer

phone's ringing


----------



## cdcengineer

waste of time


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

reminder for my dentasl appt later today


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

And bacon?


----------



## cdcengineer

f'in A


----------



## cdcengineer

Gotta keep moving


----------



## cdcengineer

Gotta get it


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> reminder for my dentasl appt later today


reminder for dentasshol appt?


----------



## cdcengineer

Get it


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

got it


----------



## cdcengineer

got it


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

good


----------



## pbrme

good


----------



## cdcengineer

Eni


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

Minie


----------



## pbrme

meni


----------



## pbrme

moe


----------



## cdcengineer

Minie


----------



## cdcengineer

beat me to it


----------



## pbrme

miney


----------



## cdcengineer

boom shalaka


----------



## pbrme

moe


----------



## cdcengineer

boom


----------



## pbrme

catch a


----------



## cdcengineer

151 to go.


----------



## pbrme

noobie


----------



## cdcengineer

pinky


----------



## pbrme

by his


----------



## cdcengineer

by the


----------



## pbrme

nads


----------



## cdcengineer

boobz


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> nads


Ouch


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

Chachi


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> nads
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch
Click to expand...

moobs?


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

What good are hookkers w/o blow


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

and the big brown shark came


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

dooo doooo do dooo doooo


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

Jack be nimble


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

jack be quik


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

Jack jump intot he sack with hookers and


----------



## cdcengineer

blow


----------



## pbrme

Jack not here, Jack off today


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

Slow going with only 2 spammers


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## pbrme

Hooqers and 8low


----------



## cdcengineer

Everyone's doing their 15 minutes of work right now


----------



## cdcengineer

Copy paste


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## cdcengineer

Hop


----------



## cdcengineer

Skip


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## cdcengineer

Jump


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## cdcengineer

Is that what we're callin' consulting now?


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## cdcengineer

Seems appropriate


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Is that what we're callin' consulting now?


Hookin'?


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## cdcengineer

Feels like hookin'


----------



## blybrook PE

and the run is on


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

Selling the time one way or the other


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## cdcengineer

go Bly go


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

we'll be past 9k here in a minute


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

and we're off


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

coming arounf the bend


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Slow going with only 2 spammers


everybody's out hookin


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

they're all out hookin'


----------



## cdcengineer

It's spammer by a nose


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

boooom


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

spam a lama ding dong


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

almost done


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## cdcengineer

bacon on the side


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## cdcengineer

would you like fries with that


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

typing skill class almost over


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## cdcengineer

here we go


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

that's when the whores move in


----------



## cdcengineer

just few more


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

8acon


----------



## cdcengineer

and we'll be done


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

8acon


----------



## cdcengineer

1000 per day


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

we never done!


----------



## cdcengineer

keep it rolling


----------



## cdcengineer

and thennn


----------



## blybrook PE

until it gets locked!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

gotta run with it


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

everything's better with bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## cdcengineer

chocolate covered bacon


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

bacon wrapped cheese


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

Aikin for BACON!!!!!

Edit: Top goes the weasel


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## cdcengineer

ice cream bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

We passed 9k!


----------



## cdcengineer

wait that might not work


----------



## blybrook PE

now to pass Dex for post count


----------



## cdcengineer

Nice work


----------



## blybrook PE

ice cream bacon works


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve shutting down


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## cdcengineer

where's Dex at post wise


----------



## blybrook PE

just 40 over me


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve shutting down


----------



## cdcengineer

my spam modulator went out a few weeks ago


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve shutting down


----------



## cdcengineer

Dex is on vaca so you got it


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## cdcengineer

cooling down now


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## cdcengineer

10 more for 1300


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## cdcengineer

No time like now


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## cdcengineer

I'd be fishin if it weren;t thuindering


----------



## cdcengineer

my luck I;d get struck


----------



## cdcengineer

Zapped into the big dirt nap


----------



## cdcengineer

Time poorly spent


----------



## cdcengineer

Sapmming here


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## cdcengineer

Tuesday


----------



## cdcengineer

Afternoon


----------



## cdcengineer

1300 and I'm spent


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna go for 20 more, then head to lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

and Dex is on the board, just not posting very much


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot

Edit: ToP


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

v

spam is good


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## pbrme

spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## blybrook PE

spam is good


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

you may need to close your browser PBR


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot



blybrook PE said:


> you may need to close your browser PBR


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust

And I'm tied with Dex (I think)


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you may need to close your browser PBR
Click to expand...

I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

A few more for good measure


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you may need to close your browser PBR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
Click to expand...

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

Get a bigger hammer PBR


----------



## blybrook PE

or unplug the machine


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you may need to close your browser PBR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
Click to expand...

It's like my Ctrl-V is stuck Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

v

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Get a bigger hammer PBR


Martio Grande Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot

Edit: Top


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


Might be a condition similar to google


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot


----------



## cdcengineer

google sucks


----------



## blybrook PE

google sucks google sucks


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

now what


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a condition similar to google
Click to expand...

Hey it didn't work??


----------



## cdcengineer

google sucks


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a condition similar to google
Click to expand...

Hey it didn't work??


----------



## cdcengineer

doesn;t do it anymore


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I type something it gets added onto. I know, but Trying to fixit but the spam modulator valve stuck on auto pilot
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a condition similar to google
Click to expand...

Hey it didn't work??


----------



## blybrook PE

I need 10 more posts to hit 800 posts for the last 24 hours


----------



## pbrme

ahhhh


----------



## cdcengineer

donlt know why


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, RG fixed it


----------



## pbrme

get sum


----------



## cdcengineer

thunder w/o rain equals forest fire


----------



## blybrook PE

just a few more


----------



## pbrme

google


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, got afew new ones burning around me right now


----------



## pbrme

gaggel


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> Yeah, RG fixed it


Or did he


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

a few more until what


----------



## pbrme

flounder


----------



## blybrook PE

someone did on the admin team


----------



## cdcengineer

what happens in a few more


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

pounder


----------



## pbrme

mounder


----------



## blybrook PE

I hit 800 for the past 24 hours


----------



## pbrme

sounder


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

10k by tomrrow at 2PM


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I hit 800 for the past 24 hours


good job.


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

ounder words


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

grounder


----------



## cdcengineer

grounder


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

founder


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

confounder


----------



## pbrme

founder


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

It's like the super readers to the rescue


----------



## pbrme

dounder


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## cdcengineer

Alphabet


----------



## pbrme

hounder


----------



## cdcengineer

trounder


----------



## cdcengineer

bounder


----------



## cdcengineer

zounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mounds


----------



## pbrme

hound mounds


----------



## pbrme

hound mounds


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 16-December 10 7,225 800 45.53% pbrme 03-June 10 5,167 406 23.11% cdcengineer 27-December 09 1,317 211 12.01% knight1fox3 30-December 09 1,579 116 6.60% engineergurl 30-April 08 4,377 44 2.50% YMZ PE 09-November 11 737 42 2.39% envirotex 25-August 09 2,079 32 1.82% Krakosky 01-October 11 600 25 1.42%


----------



## cdcengineer

at words


----------



## pbrme

hound mounds


----------



## blybrook PE

previous 24 hour stats


----------



## cdcengineer

cat


----------



## pbrme

is that today's post count?


----------



## blybrook PE

Thread Stats: pbrme 3076 blybrook PE 2869 Dexman PE 894 knight1fox3 458 engineergurl 438 cdcengineer 349 envirotex 332 YMZ PE 242 Master slacker 131 Chucktown PE 111 snickerd3 68 Krakosky 66 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9


----------



## cdcengineer

scat


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> previous 24 hour stats


copy


----------



## cdcengineer

fat


----------



## cdcengineer

bat


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR, yep; that's the previous 24 hour count


----------



## cdcengineer

mat


----------



## pbrme

hound mound pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

that


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer ahead by about 4 pages


----------



## cdcengineer

that scat cat


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

what does the winner get


----------



## blybrook PE

I could catch up; but why bother; we've got such a major lead over everyone right now; they need to catch up!


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

banned from EB or made into admin


----------



## blybrook PE

or we'll have finished this thing off


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I could catch up; but why bother; we've got such a major lead over everyone right now; they need to catch up!


Exactly.


----------



## cdcengineer

forced labor on the admin


----------



## blybrook PE

I doubt we'll get that kinda reward...


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

cleaning out spam


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

reading the mtn of spammm


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

locked in a small office


----------



## blybrook PE

blah


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## blybrook PE

time to go fishing


----------



## blybrook PE

its raining again


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

oh wait, that sounds like my job


----------



## pbrme

i miss fishing


----------



## cdcengineer

can't fly fish easily in the r ain


----------



## pbrme

haven't been fishing in a year


----------



## cdcengineer

pplenty of fishing in the PNW


----------



## blybrook PE

but it'll be good for bringin the fish towards the surface


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> haven't been fishing in a year


Get out there


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> can't fly fish easily in the r ain


switch to sub surface or wet


----------



## blybrook PE

just booked a halibut trip for July 19th


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been fishing in a year
> 
> 
> 
> Get out there
Click to expand...

yeah. Havent' fished in over a year, and probably 3 since I fly'd


----------



## blybrook PE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_population_density

Kinda funny to look at


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> just booked a halibut trip for July 19th


read a little back a ways. That's awesome!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## cdcengineer

We used to fish for flounder when I was a kid. They're like a tiny halibut


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> We used to fish for flounder when I was a kid. They're like a tiny halibut


I cuaght one of those once


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, It'll be a blast


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## blybrook PE

looking forward to it; just finished the vacation request since I'm going in the middle of the week


----------



## pbrme

hound mound post pounder


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> looking forward to it; just finished the vacation request since I'm going in the middle of the week


get pics


----------



## cdcengineer

just takes one giant to fill the freezer


----------



## pbrme

I need to back off this for a little bit.


----------



## pbrme

winding down...

bbiiiieeeewwwwwp


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm out for a while... L8r Ya'll


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'll have plenty of photos.... l8r


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on here?


Nothing is happening here. These are not the spammers you are looking for. Move along.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is happening here. These are not the spammers you are looking for. Move along.
Click to expand...

:Chris: move it along sir


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is YMZ flashing again?
> 
> 
> 
> By "again" you mean in addition to the picture I posted during that late night spamfest with PBR and EG? I didn't think anyone saw that since it was buried pretty deep in the spam.
> 
> Looks like I have several hundred quality posts to catch up on. &lt;skip to last page&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Brock. He's a snuggler and very cat-like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> posted pasties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like that picture exists anymore... Needs to be reposted


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL  :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

And I think the posting race is now between Dex and I for who can hit 10k first... Will this thread be open long enough for it to finish?


----------



## engineergurl

I am exahusted. They REALLY need to fix the air conditioning at the gym...


----------



## blybrook PE

They just want you to sweat more EG; that way you think you burn more calories


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is YMZ flashing again?
> 
> 
> 
> By "again" you mean in addition to the picture I posted during that late night spamfest with PBR and EG? I didn't think anyone saw that since it was buried pretty deep in the spam.
> 
> Looks like I have several hundred quality posts to catch up on. &lt;skip to last page&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Brock. He's a snuggler and very cat-like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> posted pasties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't look like that picture exists anymore... Needs to be reposted
Click to expand...


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

v

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

v

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

v

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

v

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push this thing another page


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is YMZ flashing again?
> 
> 
> 
> By "again" you mean in addition to the picture I posted during that late night spamfest with PBR and EG? I didn't think anyone saw that since it was buried pretty deep in the spam.
> 
> Looks like I have several hundred quality posts to catch up on. &lt;skip to last page&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Brock. He's a snuggler and very cat-like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> posted pasties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't look like that picture exists anymore... Needs to be reposted
Click to expand...


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Dude. Did you seriously go back through all those posts?


----------



## YMZ PE

:Banane20:

There, obligation fulfilled.


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Dude. Did you seriously go back through all those posts?


Hell no. That'd be a major waste of time that would be better spent spamming.... Google sucks search for images on this thread and picked some of the better ones.


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ PE said:


> :Banane20:
> 
> There, obligation fulfilled.


NICE!


----------



## cdcengineer

well done


----------



## cdcengineer

Bly, you been on a mission this afternoon.


----------



## Krakosky

1 room painted, 1 room and 2 walls to go. Post.


----------



## Krakosky

Morning post.


----------



## Krakosky

3 hours of sleep post.


----------



## engineergurl

if we don't stop having random pictures like that on every page, EG's not going to be able to post at work post...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chillin on the couch because I dont have to work today post.


----------



## engineergurl

falling asleep at my desk post


----------



## knight1fox3

Going to be a busy day post


----------



## engineergurl

is it friday yet?


----------



## pbrme

Good morning post.


----------



## pbrme

Krakosky said:


> 1 room painted, 1 room and 2 walls to go. Post.


1 room, 2 walls.


----------



## engineergurl

i'm still sleepy


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Chillin on the couch because I dont have to work today post.


GFY


----------



## envirotex

only two days til vacation post


----------



## engineergurl

Wish my life would allow me to go out to Co to help with the fires...


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin on the couch because I dont have to work today post.
> 
> 
> 
> GFY
Click to expand...

Agreed.



envirotex said:


> only two days til vacation post


And your GFY is 2 days away...


----------



## pbrme

Simply having a wonderful xmas tiem


----------



## pbrme

Piss


----------



## pbrme

Poor


----------



## pbrme

Planning


----------



## pbrme

Does


----------



## pbrme

Not


----------



## pbrme

Constitute


----------



## pbrme

An


----------



## pbrme

Emergency


----------



## pbrme

On


----------



## pbrme

My


----------



## engineergurl

emergency on my part?


----------



## pbrme

Part


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> emergency on my part?


You got it!


----------



## engineergurl

I had a diet dr pepper... wahoo!!! no more sleepy EG


----------



## pbrme

PPPDNCAEOMP


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I had a diet dr pepper... wahoo!!! no more sleepy EG


You all Jazzed up now?


----------



## engineergurl

and now back to my Berry Blue Typhoon sugar free Hawaiian Punch... def am having a hard time hydrating this week...


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> if we don't stop having random pictures like that on every page, EG's not going to be able to post at work post...


I apologize for flashing my banana, EG.


----------



## pbrme

wanna make a run for a few pages?


----------



## engineergurl

me and caffeinated beverages are no longer exclusive, so therefore, our relationship is very intense when it happens...


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we don't stop having random pictures like that on every page, EG's not going to be able to post at work post...
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for flashing my banana, EG.
Click to expand...

always a good decision


----------



## engineergurl

finished the report this am, now I'm just saving references onto the server


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> me and caffeinated beverages are no longer exclusive, so therefore, our relationship is very intense when it happens...


suck down one more, and make a post run with me


----------



## YMZ PE

Would love to make a run, but I got be in the field the rest of the day post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> finished the report this am, now I'm just saving references onto the server


got time to kill then


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Would love to make a run, but I got be in the field the rest of the day post


booo


----------



## engineergurl

I was actually analyzing in my head all the different people I work with and how sterotypical our dept is


----------



## pbrme

setup?


----------



## engineergurl

it's kinda funny in a way


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I was actually analyzing in my head all the different people I work with and how sterotypical our dept is


Don't think about it, be about it.


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> it's kinda funny in a way


esplain


----------



## pbrme

sorry, not enough time


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's kinda funny in a way
> 
> 
> 
> esplain
Click to expand...

please sum up


----------



## engineergurl

we have the branch chief who is a dirt digger (aka. Archeologist) who reminds me of Indiana Jone's father


----------



## pbrme

I've got some time to burn, going to start a run for the 10k


----------



## engineergurl

then we have the HAZMAT crew, and well, they are all crazy


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> we have the branch chief who is a dirt digger (aka. Archeologist) who reminds me of Indiana Jone's father


Sean Connery?


----------



## engineergurl

the recycle program is run by a hippy


----------



## engineergurl

our Historic Preservation program lady is boarderline hippy


----------



## engineergurl

the Clean Air program lady is pretty logical and very mathematical, but also a hippy


----------



## engineergurl

us construction people are deer hunting, gun toting, dog loving red blooded American rednecks... (to sum us up anyway)


----------



## engineergurl

and then there a few people who just don't seem to fit in like our pest management program guy


----------



## pbrme

So, you've got a Connery, and a bunch of hippies and rednecks?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> and then there a few people who just don't seem to fit in like our pest management program guy


Is he a prude?


----------



## pbrme

Post pasties


----------



## pbrme

and post'in


----------



## engineergurl

the noise program guy walks around in a manner that you KNOW he was a hippy at one point in time, but has killed so many brain cells he thinks he can fly.... (seriously)


----------



## pbrme

I mostly work with engineers and project managers


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> the noise program guy walks around in a manner that you KNOW he was a hippy at one point in time, but has killed so many brain cells he thinks he can fly.... (seriously)


acid does this


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the noise program guy walks around in a manner that you KNOW he was a hippy at one point in time, but has killed so many brain cells he thinks he can fly.... (seriously)
> 
> 
> 
> acid does this
Click to expand...

i've heard


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

pest management guy talks about bed bugs for enjoyment... I loved entomology, loved forest pathology... but I don't enjoy speaking of insects to those who don't know what I'm talking about... hmmmm maybe that's why he keeps stopping at my cube to talk bugs


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pest management guy talks about bed bugs for enjoyment... I loved entomology, loved forest pathology... but I don't enjoy speaking of insects to those who don't know what I'm talking about... hmmmm maybe that's why he keeps stopping at my cube to talk bugs


probably the highlight of his day


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

I deal with the engineers but they are on the other side of the building...


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I deal with the engineers but they are on the other side of the building...


...so that the customers don't have to?


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

although, most of the engineers I deal with are A&amp;E firms that are awarded the designs... I'm actually not sure what our engineers do here...


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we don't stop having random pictures like that on every page, EG's not going to be able to post at work post...
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for flashing my banana, EG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always a good decision
Click to expand...

What is this nonsense? Those pictures are pleasing to the eye....


----------



## knight1fox3

next top coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Might as well push it...


----------



## engineergurl

I suppose that they review the submittals like I do


----------



## knight1fox3

to the


----------



## knight1fox3

limit


----------



## knight1fox3

one more time!


----------



## knight1fox3

And ToP


----------



## engineergurl

I know that sometimes they do erosion control designs but I don't think we do any actual in house design work


----------



## engineergurl

you were wrong


----------



## engineergurl

it's almost lunch time


----------



## engineergurl

you know what I like about these threads?


----------



## engineergurl

I can pretty much carry on a conversation in type, that would normally have taken place in my head


----------



## Krakosky

I work with old men.


----------



## knight1fox3

Like your personal psychiatrist?


----------



## engineergurl

yeah... it's a good thing


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> I work with old men.


Who yell at you for parking...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm the youngest in this area now that they have moved the Clean Water Act People out to a field building...


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

they didn't yell, they just left a note


----------



## engineergurl

I have a big bag of meat in the fridge for lunch! WAHOOO


----------



## engineergurl

they all make fun of me for my lunches and that is what I was told this morning...


----------



## pbrme

Damn, don't you hate that when your trying to spam and ppl keep stopping by your office


----------



## engineergurl

"That's a big bag of meat you got there."


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I have a big bag of meat in the fridge for lunch! WAHOOO


 :huh:


----------



## engineergurl

I ate some of it for breakfast tho... a hot dog, a brat and a pork chop


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post.

Will maintain SFW pics to assist EG


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

I think I have two pork chops, a piece of chicken and some steak left


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I think I have two pork chops, a piece of chicken and some steak left


whoo hooo


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

measurements this week... can't be messing up today or tomorrow


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

It be slow on da phone. Will return in ten on a regular puter


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

I am worried about the whole dehydration thing... I'm back up to about two gallons of water a day, and still thirsty


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I am worried about the whole dehydration thing... I'm back up to about two gallons of water a day, and still thirsty


Like that movie The Faculty?


----------



## engineergurl

Why does the dairy sell bottled water... this doesn't make sense


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried about the whole dehydration thing... I'm back up to about two gallons of water a day, and still thirsty
> 
> 
> 
> Like that movie The Faculty?
Click to expand...

They had to drink a lot of water


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> Why does the dairy sell bottled water... this doesn't make sense


A place to dump excess pasturizing chemicals perhaps?


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

not so sure, I know I've seen the movie, but not sure if the part I'm thinking of was in that...


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

setup...


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post

Edit: TOP


----------



## engineergurl

is there a part where they are chugging water out of gallon jugs as part of a hazing?


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe that was a CSI episode...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> is there a part where they are chugging water out of gallon jugs as part of a hazing?


how long can she last... ah one chugga chugga, two chugga chugga


----------



## engineergurl

I do get worried... but I don't seem to have consumed to much water before in my life


----------



## pbrme

No the faculty was a movie about an alien squid invasion.


----------



## engineergurl

and I tend not to chug it


----------



## pbrme

I wouldn't worry


----------



## pbrme

lot's of water is good for you


----------



## pbrme

the recommendation is something like 2 liters?


----------



## pbrme

a day?


----------



## blybrook PE

I drink close to two gallons a day! One liter at a time


----------



## pbrme

I drink two cups of coffee


----------



## engineergurl

there is one lady in our dept... she enjoys food and is always stinking up the office... today it is a pan seared pork chop done with garlic and onions and some sort of mushroom fancy sauce


----------



## blybrook PE

Depends on where you live; some places it's only a gallon, others its more


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I drink close to two gallons a day! One liter at a time


If i did this I'd be pissing all day long


----------



## blybrook PE

that smells better than muktuk


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> there is one lady in our dept... she enjoys food and is always stinking up the office... today it is a pan seared pork chop done with garlic and onions and some sort of mushroom fancy sauce


howlt


----------



## blybrook PE

I usually am, but at least my system is clear!


----------



## engineergurl

I can't drink the GA water, so I buy the gallon bottles for $1 and refill them at home


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> that smells better than muktuk


whats this dish?


----------



## blybrook PE

it helps cleanse the kidneys


----------



## blybrook PE

muktuk is whale blubber


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> muktuk is whale blubber


howlt x2


----------



## blybrook PE

so what's the plan, run for 10k this morning, or by end of day?


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

I've got some time to kill this morning


----------



## blybrook PE

usually fermented in its own juices. Still better smelling than fish head stew


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

which is fish heads buried for at least a month under ground, then dug up and put into a dish for serving; no further work required


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day


what signs?


----------



## blybrook PE

water is easier to drink than soda's


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> which is fish heads buried for at least a month under ground, then dug up and put into a dish for serving; no further work required


grossness


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is fish heads buried for at least a month under ground, then dug up and put into a dish for serving; no further work required
> 
> 
> 
> grossness
Click to expand...

agreed!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> water is easier to drink than soda's


and better for you


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## engineergurl

it's lunch time, 12:01 to be exact... gotta go stick some meat in the microwave... be back in a bit


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

1/4 lb weiners?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> it's lunch time, 12:01 to be exact... gotta go stick some meat in the microwave... be back in a bit


and then shuv it down the gullet


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post

Edit: TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## engineergurl

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
Click to expand...

not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

that's about right


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

v

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a lot, and still showing signs that I need more... but it's like that fiber commercial where the alarm goes off and the lady starts eating a veggie as soon as she wakes... you can only drink so much in a day
> 
> 
> 
> what signs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sweating enough, color of urine and i'm thirsty... to be crude and exact... lol
Click to expand...

going to add this quote to the rest of my posts for today


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep; almost time to f5


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Mornin post.
> 
> Will maintain SFW pics to assist EG


NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

new page!


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin post.
> 
> Will maintain SFW pics to assist EG
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!
Click to expand...

I demand a recount!!!!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin post.
> 
> Will maintain SFW pics to assist EG
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!
Click to expand...

FOX!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin post.
> 
> Will maintain SFW pics to assist EG
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!
Click to expand...

The pics I showed were SFW; it was YMZ that put the NSFW gif up


----------



## pbrme

welcome to the official 10k push


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

welcome to the official 10k push


----------



## pbrme

welcome to the official 10k push


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox better get to responding if he wants to get a higher count than Dex


----------



## pbrme

welcome to the official 10k push


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

three of us posting every 5 sec.


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

would get us


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

to 10k in a hurry


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin post.
> 
> Will maintain SFW pics to assist EG
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pics I showed were SFW; it was YMZ that put the NSFW gif up
Click to expand...

Umm...i missed that one. PM?



blybrook PE said:


> Fox better get to responding if he wants to get a higher count than Dex


Working on it.


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox it was the flashing banana


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nailed it.


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## pbrme

calculating....


----------



## blybrook PE

* An error occurred*

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm thinking,


----------



## pbrme

36 posts per minute


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm thinking,


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Fox it was the flashing banana


I don't want to see the words, I want to see the pic! lol


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm thinking,


----------



## pbrme

which is like...


----------



## knight1fox3

oh the booby banana? like one of the smiley gifs?


----------



## pbrme

2160 posts in an hour


----------



## blybrook PE

:Banane20:


----------



## pbrme

Thats roughly 10 min. to clear 400 posts


----------



## pbrme

Thats roughly 10 min. to clear 400 posts


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, that's the one


----------



## pbrme

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

but fox better get his game on


----------



## blybrook PE

and SPAM!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ah, that's SFW


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Too much to do today...


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

not right now you don't; keep posting


----------



## blybrook PE

lets get this to 10k


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> _Yep, that's him right there...._
> 
> _...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


_BULL MOUNTAIN! DON'T GO CHANGIN'!_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Yep, that's him right there...._
> 
> _...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_
> 
> 
> 
> _BULL MOUNTAIN! DON'T GO CHANGIN'!_
Click to expand...

he got it


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone

and another ones gone

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

wow, I leave for just a bit and you guys go to town


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> wow, I leave for just a bit and you guys go to town


Let's dooooo this


----------



## blybrook PE

Welcome back...


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## engineergurl

and now I am going to post even slower since I'm eating a pork chop


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

I don't want pork chop on my key board


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> and now I am going to post even slower since I'm eating a pork chop


copy - paste - post yer way to greatness!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I don't want pork chop on my key board


slow porkin


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## engineergurl

the line in the break room was long, I did not heat it up so it is a cold pork chop


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

v

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna f5


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

it's more fun for me if I type randomness amid this copy paste and posting


----------



## pbrme

me two


----------



## blybrook PE

thats better, was 5 pages back


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> it's more fun for me if I type randomness amid this copy paste and posting


Good enuf!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

f5 is gonna mess up your pages


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

not really; it just permits a faster refresh


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> f5 is gonna mess up your pages


Naw, F5 and arrow forward


----------



## blybrook PE

where's the Tank, it appears she's reading this


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

pork chops and bacon now that would have been a treat


----------



## blybrook PE

and another ones gone


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!!


----------



## pbrme

Fox said "Kitty" and wondered off


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

just don't forget to bring BACON!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

disappointment though, as I didn't throw a steak into the bag of meat


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

it's a burger patty, pork chops and chicken


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like a good mix EG


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> disappointment though, as I didn't throw a steak into the bag of meat


taking "go eat a bag of meat" literally huh?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

I have also found out this week that excessive amounts of berry blue typhoon hawaiian punch and cashews don't mix too well either


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I have also found out this week that excessive amounts of berry blue typhoon hawaiian punch and cashews don't mix too well either


LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

anything in excess won't mix well


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

gotta eat me some protein!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, protein


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also found out this week that excessive amounts of berry blue typhoon hawaiian punch and cashews don't mix too well either
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

FIL says "If you don't pile check, then there's something wrong with you"


----------



## blybrook PE

v

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

the trainer is taking a summer break, and by the time she comes back I'll be moved


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like yer gonna be looking for a new trainer


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

Less than 200 to go!


----------



## pbrme

200 mas


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

it should be interesting to see how I fair on my own the next few weeks


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to be the trainer soon, hopefully


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> it should be interesting to see how I fair on my own the next few weeks


If you follow your current routine, you should be fine


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

then I can bring all the joy of crossfit to others


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> then I can bring all the joy of crossfit to others


congrats!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> then I can bring all the joy of crossfit to others
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
Click to expand...

I second this motion


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

I should be fine until I actually get to virginia


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I should be fine until I actually get to virginia


I almost read that wrong


----------



## blybrook PE

do you hear banjo's...

PADDLE FASTER!


----------



## pbrme

three more pages


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## Krakosky

Wieners with mayo


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

post pork chop post


----------



## blybrook PE

there's the tank!


----------



## pbrme

krak attack


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

gonna f5 for the push


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

Krak, I posted a pic of your friends in the funny pic thread


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna wait to f5 until this page is over with


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

I think that one might have let you touch him


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> Krak, I posted a pic of your friends in the funny pic thread


Now I gotta go look in that thread...


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

what page are we on?


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## Krakosky

Why is my Quiznos not warm and toasty?


----------



## pbrme

198


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

lol...


----------



## blybrook PE

cause you went to quizno's


----------



## pbrme

Krakosky said:


> Why is my Quiznos not warm and toasty?


these are not the sammiches your looking for


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

it's been about 4 years since I've had Quizno's


----------



## blybrook PE

f5 time


----------



## pbrme

one hundy left!!!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, pg 199


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... chicken or beef?


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

I havn't been to quiznos in over a year


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

and don't plan to anytime soon


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> hmmm... chicken or beef?


chicken


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

I am about 4 pages behind or so


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

they got rid of the corn chowder locally; which was the reason to get a bread bowl. Then they discontinued those!


----------



## blybrook PE

so I avoid it now


----------



## pbrme

Quiznos is no good


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

subway isn't getting any better either


----------



## pbrme

mm..mmm..mmm..mmm... barf


----------



## blybrook PE

I gave away several free 6" sub coupons recently


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

just don't wanna eat there anymore either


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

you can get bread bowls at that other place


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

they don't have enough BACON!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

what other place?


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> they don't have enough BACON!


or Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

nither subway or quizno's have 'em anymore locally


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

or good cheese!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> nither subway or quizno's have 'em anymore locally


Hookers?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

we have a limited selection on post of restaurants... churches chicken, subway, burger king, taco johns, lil ceasers, pizza hut or charley's


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

bread bowls... they got hookers aplenty trying to make yer food


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_

_Edit: TOP_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

Panera Bread Company has the bread bowls


----------



## blybrook PE

last 50!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

don't have one of them around here


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

had to f5


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

we can finish without another f5


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

you should always taste your food prior to adding salt, glad I remembered


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> we can finish without another f5


too late


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

9989?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

holy crap, I got that one!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_

_Edit: HIT the 10K_


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

there's the 10k!


----------



## engineergurl

and you guys have made it by now


----------



## blybrook PE

we've destroyed this thread!


----------



## pbrme

we did it!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, we made the 10k; PBR got it...


----------



## pbrme

whooooooottt


----------



## blybrook PE

now we work towards 15k. Get there by end of next week?


----------



## blybrook PE

well, if we keep up the current pace that is


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex is really missing out now!


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## engineergurl

too much meat, couldn't finish it


----------



## blybrook PE

he isn't getting his regular posts in to keep his schedule to get to 10k by the end of the year


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Dex is really missing out now!


_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> too much meat, couldn't finish it


That can be taken so wrong....


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> too much meat, couldn't finish it


that's what.... -she


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> too much meat, couldn't finish it


----------



## pbrme

460 more posts and I can cross the 6k hump


----------



## blybrook PE

That's better! Had to run over to the funny pic thread and pull it up


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

not bad!; I've got about that to get to 8k


----------



## blybrook PE

push to the next full k on each of our personal counts?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> That's better! Had to run over to the funny pic thread and pull it up


did you see those krak friends EG mentioned?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> push to the next full k on each of our personal counts?


let's go!


----------



## blybrook PE

have to go look again...


----------



## pbrme

happy hookers


----------



## pbrme

log jammin


----------



## pbrme

10033


----------



## pbrme

10004


----------



## pbrme

10035


----------



## pbrme

10036


----------



## pbrme

10037


----------



## pbrme

10038


----------



## pbrme

10039


----------



## pbrme

10040


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, found it


----------



## pbrme

10041


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> yep, found it


 hahahahah


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

10046


----------



## pbrme

10048


----------



## blybrook PE

Krak has some good friends!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

10048


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

edit: top


----------



## blybrook PE

need to f5


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

Check that last edit; you didn't get top!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## pbrme

_Yep, that's him right there...._

_...He was up in it, lovin' it strong_


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Where did fox go/


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

Where did fox go?


----------



## pbrme

Where did fox go?


----------



## blybrook PE

who knows, EG is missing from the list now too; as are you


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

it only shows Krak and I in here


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

she tried to pet the birds at the animal place we went to a few weeks back, they tried to bite her


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, that's funny there!


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## pbrme

copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## engineergurl

I have to spread the wealth... checked out some other threads since we hit the immediate aforementioned goal


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

copy-hookers-paste-blow-post-bacon


----------



## pbrme

copy-hookers-paste-blow-post-bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

I looked briefly at a couple others, havn't updated any yet


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I have to spread the wealth... checked out some other threads since we hit the immediate aforementioned goal


there's them big words again


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers-paste-blow-pork-bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers-paste-blow-pork-bacon


----------



## engineergurl

EG out for a bit, I've already run 12 min over on lunch and have to go put my bag of meat back in the fridge


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers-paste-blow-pork-bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> EG out for a bit, I've already run 12 min over on lunch and have to go put my bag of meat back in the fridge


ENJOY!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers-paste-blow-pork-bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers-paste-blowing turkey bacon &amp; bags o meat


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers-paste-blowing turkey bacon &amp; bags o meat


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers blowing turkey bacon &amp; bags o meat


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers blowing turkey bacon &amp; bags o meat


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers blowing turkey bacon &amp; bags o meat


----------



## blybrook PE

Now where did PBR go?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy-hookers blowing turkey bacon &amp; bags o meat


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to go get the current stats...


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 3483 blybrook PE 3262 Dexman PE 895 engineergurl 524 knight1fox3 480 cdcengineer  370 envirotex 334 YMZ PE 246 Master slacker 131 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 72 snickerd3 68 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 Dark Helmet 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1 Road Guy 1


----------



## pbrme

had a guy in my office


----------



## Krakosky

Flamingos on crack


----------



## blybrook PE

So PBR is still in the lead with ~220 post differential. Dex has fallen WAY behind and fox is sneaking up on EG


----------



## pbrme

gotta stop for a bit as well, check back in at lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, office work, blah


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll take it to the next even number for my count, then call it good till lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy - paste - post

There, good till lunch


----------



## Krakosky

Flamingos chomping on 1/4 lb weiners covered in mayo.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow I leave for a bit and we are already at the 10k mark. Nice!


----------



## engineergurl

listening to the to the oddball computer guy who wears bow ties talk to himself


----------



## pbrme

I hate it when you call for tek support, and the person on the other side of the phone talks to themselves in a low whisper, like they're having fourplay with their server.


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm, I want something with sugar in it...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ what does QFT mean?


----------



## engineergurl

quoted for truth...


----------



## blybrook PE

did a quick calc on this thread:

We've been at it for 28 days now with 10131 posts (including this one); that's 371.88 posts per day and 15.5 posts per hour... Taking into account that we havn't spammed the whole time round the clock; that's a pretty impressive average!

Without going back to look at previous 10k threads; it's hard to know if this was a record achievement to getting to the 10k or not. Someone else can go look at the historical information.

Now back to your normally scheduled spam fest for 2012.

EDIT - Just cause


----------



## engineergurl

I think there are zombies outside my building...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Back in the house. Couple more hours in the books towards the backyard. About 65 more feet of trenching to go...


----------



## blybrook PE

Then you have time to spam and catch up!


----------



## engineergurl

is it time to go to the gym yet, I want this day to be over...


----------



## Krakosky

Boobz


----------



## engineergurl

beer?


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Boobz





engineergurl said:


> beer?


Need more of both...


----------



## engineergurl

No thank you, but really... no


----------



## knight1fox3

^ huh? No beer for you? That's not the EG I'm familiar with...


----------



## engineergurl

why do your knuckles get fat if you crack them?


----------



## engineergurl

I'll take the beer... I was referring to the other


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> why do your knuckles get fat if you crack them?


ain't it from the gas bubble release post crack?

Otherwise, I ain't gotta clue


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, almost to another page; might as well run it through


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOM.... NEW PAGE


----------



## engineergurl

so my knuckles are farting, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

essentually... Just be thankful it don't smell


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... perhaps they do, but humans can't smell it... tonight, I will make my knuckle fart in front of the dogs face and see what happens.


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy the strange looks that the dog may give you


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR, is it time to spam it up to our respective even k count?


----------



## blybrook PE

or just general spam in the thread? I got 349 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

and another one bites the dust


----------



## engineergurl

not this Shit again


----------



## blybrook PE

Fine, PBR bugged out anyway


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm off to go find food. Don't know where I'll walk to today


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> why do your knuckles get fat if you crack them?


Your knuckles are tank fists? :blink:

Maybe your allergic to cracking them


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> not this Shit again


lol


----------



## blybrook PE

at least she didn't use the photo that normally goes with it


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> not this Shit again
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

I'd like to coast out on this thread, makes the conversations more meaningful


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds good to me


----------



## blybrook PE

better than the copy paste post process; although that does build the count faster and keep building on this thread...

Its gonna get real quiet in here for the last 5k


----------



## blybrook PE

anywho, off to go find foodage. will return later


----------



## engineergurl

he said foodage... T-15 or so before I can head over to the gym with no air conditioning...


----------



## pbrme

Is that like grindage?


----------



## blybrook PE

nope. It was a crispy chicken salad @ carls jr. They got rid of the apple - walnut - cranberry that I liked. Oh well.


----------



## blybrook PE

Then it was a 15 minute walk back to the office to get blood flowing. Now off to the water fountain to refill the nalgene bottle again


----------



## engineergurl

I got home REALLY late from the gym and someone took a HSD at the back door...


----------



## blybrook PE

Cleanup on aisle 1... Probably a good thing it was near the door and not in the middle of the carpet, eh?


----------



## engineergurl

there is a carpet near the back door... I am an intelligent person though, it's an indoor/outdoor carpet... it will get pressure washed outside as soon as I have time so no worries... at least it was a solid HSD rather then an upset stomach one...


----------



## knight1fox3

might


----------



## knight1fox3

as


----------



## knight1fox3

well


----------



## knight1fox3

push


----------



## knight1fox3

this


----------



## knight1fox3

to


----------



## knight1fox3

the


----------



## knight1fox3

next


----------



## knight1fox3

page


----------



## knight1fox3

already


----------



## knight1fox3

are


----------



## knight1fox3

you


----------



## knight1fox3

with


----------



## knight1fox3

me?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm...click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!

THE SETUP


----------



## knight1fox3

click click BOOM!

Nailed it!


----------



## engineergurl

see, you should have told me you were online...


----------



## cdcengineer

this thread will be done by mid next week at the altest. i'm betting Tuessday


----------



## engineergurl

I hate your pic... it really does give me nightmares


----------



## cdcengineer

Hate is a strong word. What is it you find so disturbing?


----------



## Krakosky

Done painting =  . 2 hours of sleep =


----------



## engineergurl

cdcengineer said:


> Hate is a strong word. What is it you find so disturbing?


I have had a dream that a redheaded Norman Rockwell type little dude is chasing me with an ax and trying to kill me several times over the last few weeks now... lol


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> see, you should have told me you were online...


Sorry! Though I wasn't going to stay up much past my last post anyway.



Krakosky said:


> Done painting =  . 2 hours of sleep =


Good work! Time to celebrate with a few Chardonnay's, or maybe some sleep, or both.....lol


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. I still have to do a little touch up work but at least everything's back to the required color now. Painting job isn't all that great tho. Oh well. 2 more days of packing then the unpacking begins.


----------



## YMZ PE

Krakosky said:


> Done painting =  . 2 hours of sleep =


AWESOME! Congrats!

You should save some of these great posts for a different thread... it's wasted here in the 15k (your pussy-bitten finger tip story, for example)


----------



## engineergurl

but that's the fun of this thread, there are only a few of us in here, and now we have all sorts of inside jokes that no one else gets...


----------



## Krakosky

YMZ PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done painting =  . 2 hours of sleep =
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME! Congrats!
> 
> You should save some of these great posts for a different thread... it's wasted here in the 15k (your pussy-bitten finger tip story, for example)
Click to expand...

That's true. I'm just too lazy to go look for the other threads. Whatever comes up on new content is easiest to comment on.


----------



## pbrme

Krakosky said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done painting =  . 2 hours of sleep =
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME! Congrats!
> 
> You should save some of these great posts for a different thread... it's wasted here in the 15k (your pussy-bitten finger tip story, for example)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. I'm just too lazy to go look for the other threads. Whatever comes up on new content is easiest to comment on.
Click to expand...

you get that on these bigger projects guy


----------



## pbrme

oh and morning post


----------



## engineergurl

been a busy day at work post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> but that's the fun of this thread, there are only a few of us in here, and now we have all sorts of inside jokes that no one else gets...


EXACTLY!!! Finally some "inside" stories for some of the newer members.


----------



## knight1fox3

PBR, remember that time you were hanging that clock and you fell and hit your head.

Then you drew this:


----------



## cdcengineer

Boooooooom


----------



## envirotex

first post


----------



## engineergurl

I thought that said fist, I was like, huh?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> PBR, remember that time you were hanging that clock and you fell and hit your head.
> 
> Then you drew this:


It's....what....makes... time.. travel.... possible


----------



## envirotex

hmmm


----------



## cdcengineer

And thennnn


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that's the fun of this thread, there are only a few of us in here, and now we have all sorts of inside jokes that no one else gets...
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!! Finally some "inside" stories for some of the newer members.
Click to expand...

unless one of the admins decides to delete this thread at post 14999. Then all of these memories, all of these posts... will be erased.... from existance


----------



## knight1fox3

^ so there will be an alternate 1985 then???


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm, where were you in 1985?


----------



## Krakosky

I was 2.


----------



## pbrme

I was in 1st grade, and got in trouble with the principal for punching classmates in the balls.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

1985 saw the end of reading books for me and the infamous "Book-It" program as Nintendo had just come out. I believe I was busy playing Super Mario Bros. :thumbs:


----------



## cdcengineer

8th grade. I think I just got a hutch trickstar


----------



## engineergurl

hmm, 1st grade, I was learning to type based on some program that had a little character called "qwerty" one one of the 20 or 30 AppleIIE's we had at our school... and I was still earning my free personal pan pizza by reading, and because we were not allowed to have a nintendo since my sister and I broke the Atari fighting over it


----------



## Krakosky

I also did Book It, although not in 1985.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, the 1985 question... Was 3 at the time


----------



## Krakosky

Welcome to the toddler club.


----------



## blybrook PE

:laugh: Yeah, I may be aged younger; but most people think I'm considerable older!


----------



## Krakosky

Most people think I'm younger.


----------



## Krakosky

What's the best time of year to visit Alaska?


----------



## engineergurl

wouldn't it depend on what you want to do there?


----------



## blybrook PE

Krakosky said:


> What's the best time of year to visit Alaska?


Depends on what you want to do. If you like winter sports, then winter. If you enjoy hiking / biking / walking &amp; long days, summer (but bring bug dope)


----------



## blybrook PE

also winter has the ice statues (well from Jan - March anyway). Feb has the dog sled race start / finish for the interior &amp; the start of the Iditarod in Anchorage is around this time too


----------



## envirotex

this thread a a great reference for Alaska travel


----------



## blybrook PE

Should probably start another thread(s) for information on traveling to different states; ie what to do and when


----------



## Krakosky

Good idea. It will help us pick a location for the conference.


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, then all those that want to have the conference in their home state needs to have a thread about their state, things to do, when they happen, etc.... Have links and pictures to different events kinda thing. Then it'll go to the voting portion.

Probably best to do this in the shoot the breeze section so all forum members can see it.


----------



## blybrook PE

and because this particular page will most likely get buried by spam in short order.


----------



## knight1fox3

What's this spam you speak of?


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it hard to do?


----------



## knight1fox3

Another ToP?

EDIT: travel topics buried.


----------



## engineergurl

... I was just about to do some quick posting...


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Another ToP?
> 
> EDIT: travel topics buried.


Buried, hardly. If'n yer gonna spam, spam with the best of 'em man! Get it really buried under a couple pages!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready set go Bly and EG! Maybe PBR &amp; CDC too?


----------



## Krakosky

With some krak


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta have the tank in the mix, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox, you need to do some serious spamming to even catch up to the rest of us


----------



## blybrook PE

You can run solo for a while and get your count up there


----------



## engineergurl

post post postity post


----------



## blybrook PE

Release the spam hounds!


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 3495 blybrook PE 3310 Dexman PE 896 engineergurl 551 knight1fox3 531 cdcengineer 375 envirotex 337 YMZ PE 247 Master slacker 131 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 85 snickerd3 68 Ble_PE 29 Flyer_PE 26 jregieng 23 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 5 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1

Looks like Fox may catchup to EG in the near future for this thread! He needs to go on a major spam fest first though


----------



## engineergurl

the funny thing is I've done that with out any of that copy-paste-post... for the most part, I really am posting randomness


----------



## Krakosky

As long as they don't poop on the carpet.


----------



## engineergurl

it's supposed to get up to like 105 degrees tomorrow, ugh


----------



## blybrook PE

nut'n wrong with random postings


----------



## blybrook PE

ouch, that temp sucks; it's 65 here now


----------



## blybrook PE

and the copy - paste - post stuff just gets your post count really up there quickly, it's faster than typing random ness when pushing for a fast ending to a thread


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex took his vacation at the wrong time... This thread could be over before he gets back!


----------



## engineergurl

we are in a heat advisory or something like that...


----------



## engineergurl

bathroom break!


----------



## blybrook PE

heat advisory is better than a red flag warning!


----------



## blybrook PE

too many fires burning already


----------



## blybrook PE

Is that YMZ being anon again?


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

true; but no one can obtain the status of Capt'n without it!


----------



## blybrook PE

which is how I think this thread originally started


----------



## blybrook PE

and it was just downhill from there


----------



## blybrook PE

and it went quickly downhill


----------



## blybrook PE

I might add!


----------



## blybrook PE

now where did ya go? Running from a spam challenge?


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

it's almost to a new page; you're probably waiting to grab for another top


----------



## blybrook PE

sure you do


----------



## knight1fox3

Work conference call, posting at the same time &lt;------PRO


----------



## blybrook PE

oooh, that was 7.7k; cool


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

lol, sounds like fun


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

playing conference call bingo?


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

that is fun to play


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

while on a conference call


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

no, you just need tops, LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

but that doesn't get you anywhere


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

since there's no "awards" for this thread


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

this time around, that I'm aware of


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

yer skills lack grasshopper


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

need to work on yer skillz


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

or turn yer macro on


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

unless it's already stuck on


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

and you can't turn it off


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

but it's close to the 5 second timer


----------



## blybrook PE

randomness is fun


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## Krakosky

b00bz


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

now yer starting to get the hang of it


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOBZ &amp; BACON!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

says the Krak


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

or shooting for another Boobz top Krak?


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, it got quiet in here


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

too quiet


----------



## blybrook PE

there's fox


----------



## knight1fox3

top boobz?


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer to another top again


----------



## blybrook PE

or bottom tank?


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

run for the border

EDIT - TANK

Bottom!


----------



## blybrook PE

at toxic hell

EDIT - BOOBZ

TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOM!


----------



## blybrook PE

now how'd I manage that since I'm typing?


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

We don't need no stinkin' post count!


----------



## knight1fox3

post conference call post

florida power &amp; light


----------



## blybrook PE

there, did some editing


----------



## blybrook PE

KCCO


----------



## blybrook PE

NOW the conference / state discussion is better buried...


----------



## knight1fox3

Nice!


----------



## blybrook PE

but it could be buried more.... Gotta keep it going!


----------



## envirotex

dang

what are y'all doing?


----------



## blybrook PE

posting randomness and limiting the copy - paste thing for a while


----------



## blybrook PE

and pushing towards the 15k thread count


----------



## blybrook PE

one post at a time


----------



## envirotex

you might get this finished by next week...


----------



## blybrook PE

the team may get it finished if there's major activity


----------



## blybrook PE

but it's been kinda slow since yesterday afternoon


----------



## Krakosky

How about climbing frozen waterfalls?


----------



## engineergurl

wahoo! tomorrow is a vaca day!

only a week more left to burn up!


----------



## blybrook PE

Krakosky said:


> How about climbing frozen waterfalls?


Theres some of that near Anchorage; but not many "safe" places where there's good ice.

We had one guy putting up an ice tower North of Fairbanks for a while; stopped doing that.


----------



## blybrook PE

The university is working on putting up an ice wall / climbing tower. They haven't opened it up to the public though.


----------



## engineergurl

people are pissing me off in general right now


----------



## pbrme

Call them names in your head.


----------



## blybrook PE

remember that it's almost the weekend EG. You'll be able to get away from them all soon enough &amp; chill w/ yer fav brew


----------



## engineergurl

an hour a ten min, hitting up the class VI for a bottle of jim, heading home and going to skim the pool and relax tonight... I love no gym thursdays even more when I dont have to work friday


----------



## pbrme

Me know feil soo good...


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## engineergurl

what are you, Rainbow brite?


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## engineergurl

AH STOP, I'm gonna have a seizure


----------



## pbrme




----------



## engineergurl

pool side in less than three hours makes me just not care anymore


----------



## engineergurl

seriously? are you trying to make me call you names?


----------



## pbrme

Sorry, I was trying to get it to make a bar chart. Shit.


----------



## engineergurl

and then you force me into a double post


----------



## engineergurl

do you guys remember elf bowling?


----------



## engineergurl

or the frog in the blender?

or dumpster diving?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> do you guys remember elf bowling?


No but this sounds like a blast. WTH is it?


----------



## pbrme

never frogged in a blender


----------



## pbrme

or dumpster dove... wait I think maybe i did for moving boxes in college


----------



## blybrook PE

Frog in a blender is great..


----------



## blybrook PE

I dumpster dove this morning and pulled out a shopping cart that will be turned into a planter for my rhubarb


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I dumpster dove this morning and pulled out a shopping cart that will be turned into a planter for my rhubarb


like a mobile one?


----------



## blybrook PE

previous pulls included working chainsaws (4 already, one was brand new in the box); steel sections, wiring, PVC pipe and several other items


----------



## blybrook PE

yes, a mobile rhubarb planter; will make it easier to transport if I ever move!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> seriously? are you trying to make me call you names?


I told you I didn't feel too good.


----------



## blybrook PE

and I won't have to wait 2 years before eating the rhubarb!


----------



## engineergurl

why can't I find any of them on the internet anymore? lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Dumpster diving is an art in my neck of the woods


----------



## blybrook PE

cause Joe Cartoons put it all behind a pay to play site!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> yes, a mobile rhubarb planter; will make it easier to transport if I ever move!


Ahhh, I see. Cuase it takes a season to setup right?


----------



## blybrook PE

a co-worker made 19k from ebay sales on crap he pulled from the dumpsters last year alone!


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, a mobile rhubarb planter; will make it easier to transport if I ever move!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I see. Cuase it takes a season to setup right?
Click to expand...

2 seasons before it's safe to eat


----------



## blybrook PE

and I found that the moose like to eat it from time to time


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> cause Joe Cartoons put it all behind a pay to play site!


???


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.joecartoon.com/index.php/episodes/frog-in-a-blender/


----------



## blybrook PE

The calf that's been hanging out in the yard has chomped down what little I had left in the back yard to stubs... I'm hoping I can save the root stock


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> a co-worker made 19k from ebay sales on crap he pulled from the dumpsters last year alone!


On a dare, or for scientific experiment


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> The calf that's been hanging out in the yard has chomped down what little I had left in the back yard to stubs... I'm hoping I can save the root stock


you have a calf too?


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks EG; about time they became available again...


----------



## pbrme

I wish we could have more barn animals


----------



## pbrme

five hens is the max.


----------



## engineergurl

found elf bowling on yahoo games but can't download it at work...


----------



## pbrme

Hey EG...


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> a co-worker made 19k from ebay sales on crap he pulled from the dumpsters last year alone!
> 
> 
> 
> On a dare, or for scientific experiment
Click to expand...

No as a side income! He sells things he found in the dumpster on a daily basis!



pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The calf that's been hanging out in the yard has chomped down what little I had left in the back yard to stubs... I'm hoping I can save the root stock
> 
> 
> 
> you have a calf too?
Click to expand...

There were twins last year, this year its a single calf. Makes it interesting to work in the yard sometimes. Have to watch out for mama!


----------



## pbrme

Hey EG...


----------



## blybrook PE

I remember elf bowling too; that was a fun game for a while


----------



## pbrme

EeeeeeGeeeeee?....


----------



## engineergurl

most places around here lock their dumpsters up


----------



## pbrme

EG... you copy?


----------



## engineergurl

WHAT!


----------



## blybrook PE

stoner flies


----------



## pbrme

Hey EG...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> WHAT!


----------



## engineergurl

I am here, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## pbrme

gotcha!!!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!
Click to expand...

^ this


----------



## blybrook PE

we have transfer sites where there's about 15 dumpsters for everyone to throw out their garbage instead of pickup in the outlying areas


----------



## pbrme

Muhahahaha


----------



## engineergurl

grumble grumble


----------



## pbrme

Annndd top


----------



## blybrook PE

Sometimes the visits are better than others


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> we have transfer sites where there's about 15 dumpsters for everyone to throw out their garbage instead of pickup in the outlying areas


Like community chest in monopoly


----------



## blybrook PE

My best score was a complete trailer and 4 running chainsaws on the same day!


----------



## pbrme

Hey EG...


----------



## engineergurl

we have two areas for trash in our part of the county, but they get gated unless some one is there


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> My best score was a complete trailer and 4 running chainsaws on the same day!


nice!


----------



## blybrook PE

pretty much, Monday mornings are a good time to go, as it's all the garage sale stuff that didnt' sell stacked and ready to go


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> we have two areas for trash in our part of the county, but they get gated unless some one is there


Hey EG..


----------



## engineergurl

I pay waste managment to come out to the house tho


----------



## blybrook PE

it's easier to go to the transfer site than the landfill for most people; 24 hour access, gated (usually open) and plenty of time to rummage


----------



## engineergurl

you know the most effective way to handle a child that is all up in your face...?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pretty much, Monday mornings are a good time to go, as it's all the garage sale stuff that didnt' sell stacked and ready to go


Is the pickens tough, like native skirmishes and such?


----------



## blybrook PE

waste management stops at city limits, everyone else uses transfer sites. There's 7 within a 30min drive of the house to visit


----------



## engineergurl

they have to gate our two cause they have that big ole compactor thing...


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> you know the most effective way to handle a child that is all up in your face...?


Hey, Hey,... Hey... ummm.... Hey


----------



## engineergurl

our house got involuntarily annexed about a week after we purchased it


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much, Monday mornings are a good time to go, as it's all the garage sale stuff that didnt' sell stacked and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> Is the pickens tough, like native skirmishes and such?
Click to expand...

Can be; one guy carries a gun and trys to threaten you. He's a deaf mute to boot. Makes it tough to deal with him. Cops finally ran him off.

Usually if you've got a good load, they'll help you unload to get the items they want


----------



## pbrme

We also have the house truck service


----------



## engineergurl

but our one light town has no actual services they provide...


----------



## blybrook PE

I've gone in to drop off a load of scrap lumber and ended taking it to a guys house a little way down the road for his firewood; and $20


----------



## pbrme

Rough


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I've gone in to drop off a load of scrap lumber and ended taking it to a guys house a little way down the road for his firewood; and $20


nice. barter town


----------



## blybrook PE

so sometimes, it really helps people out. I've also split a score of 100' 6" pvc pipe with a couple guys, we all walked away with 2 20' sticks


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, barter town is right.


----------



## pbrme

EG I promise I won't paste rainbows...

Hey...


----------



## blybrook PE

some people shop for clothes there, as there's a re-use area for people to put things that are better reused than going to the landfill


----------



## blybrook PE

brb


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> so sometimes, it really helps people out. I've also split a score of 100' 6" pvc pipe with a couple guys, we all walked away with 2 20' sticks


Sounds like it could get really busy on Mondays


----------



## engineergurl

boss man came to see me


----------



## pbrme

Posted Image


----------



## engineergurl

45 more min


----------



## pbrme

Posted Image


----------



## pbrme

Posted Image


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> 45 more min


Till poolside coozie?


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm, my computer says posted image, maybe that's a good thing


----------



## engineergurl

till I leave work, stop at the store and then a 45 min commute home...


----------



## engineergurl

i love it when the 4 pm crew leaves


----------



## blybrook PE

All I see is "posted image" too. Bad code there PBR


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> hmmm, my computer says posted image, maybe that's a good thing


Try this one:
Posted Image


----------



## blybrook PE

and yes, it does get very busy on Monday mornings; parking can be a major pain


----------



## engineergurl

posted image...


----------



## blybrook PE

same error


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i love it when the 4 pm crew leaves


Are they all anoying? Like rainbows?


----------



## blybrook PE

weekends can get crowded too; but there's usually good pickin.


----------



## engineergurl

we don't even recycle down here let alone freecycle


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, my computer says posted image, maybe that's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> Posted Image
Click to expand...

How about now?
Posted Image


----------



## engineergurl

which is kinda ironic


----------



## blybrook PE

also scored some 100 qt coolers for fishing trips; one just needed to be sprayed out at the car wash and bleached; other was like new


----------



## pbrme

We pay for the recycling truck.


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## engineergurl

i do have lots to do tomorrow


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> also scored some 100 qt coolers for fishing trips; one just needed to be sprayed out at the car wash and bleached; other was like new


Amazing what people throw away.


----------



## engineergurl

we don't have that option to my knowledge


----------



## blybrook PE

so sometimes, the score is real good


----------



## engineergurl

but lots of people have yard sales


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes, not so much. but I digress


----------



## blybrook PE

the left overs end up in the transfer sites around here


----------



## engineergurl

see, this is why kf will never catch me...lol


----------



## blybrook PE

to be resold at someone elses yard sale later in the week / month / year, LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, he doesn't get very active


----------



## blybrook PE

just little spirts here and there


----------



## engineergurl

i can't drink MiO very much


----------



## blybrook PE

not major posting like the rest of us; even if some of it is copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

just finished my second green tea for the day. Am wired for a while


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> to be resold at someone elses yard sale later in the week / month / year, LOL


It's the Circle... The Circle offfff Life


----------



## blybrook PE

hoping it doesn't rain so I can get some work done tonight around the house


----------



## engineergurl

prime pcs time means lots of purging, I was thinking about getting rid of the bow flex and eliptical but decided to keep them


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i can't drink MiO very much


Doesn't mix with Red velvet cake?


----------



## blybrook PE

have to finish changing the oil in my '74. Had a distributor problem over the winter and diluted the oil with fuel... Like water comin outta the pan...


----------



## blybrook PE

I still got my bow flex, it's disassembled and in the connex. No room after the remodel


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> hoping it doesn't rain so I can get some work done tonight around the house


Bling* Wish is granted, you spend all weekend doing yardwork.


----------



## blybrook PE

have to find a spot to set it back up or get rid of it and reclaim the shelf space


----------



## engineergurl

apparently our whole dept is off tomorrow, ha ha ha


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> hoping it doesn't rain so I can get some work done tonight around the house
> 
> 
> 
> Bling* Wish is granted, you spend all weekend doing yardwork.
Click to expand...

Fine by me as I was planning to wrench anyway! I'll be in the yard replacing the power steering cooler on my '12...


----------



## pbrme

And we need a new topic... suggestions?


----------



## pbrme

Something more fun


----------



## blybrook PE

and performing test lifts on the house. Trying to find out if the soil can support a lifting platform to level the house


----------



## pbrme

Any takers


----------



## blybrook PE

we've gone from Dumpster diving to wrenching to weather &amp; moving... What's next?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> and performing test lifts on the house. Trying to find out if the soil can support a lifting platform to level the house


Wait, test lifts... this sounds fun


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> we've gone from Dumpster diving to wrenching to weather &amp; moving... What's next?


Stripers


----------



## blybrook PE

there's ~468 posts to the 11k


----------



## pbrme

Or hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

test lifts with a 20T jack isn't fun at all


----------



## pbrme

or copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

my house has settled at least a foot in one corner! I lifted it 3' when I bought it in that same corner!


----------



## blybrook PE

are we going back to the copy - paste post run?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> test lifts with a 20T jack isn't fun at all


How do you test this?


----------



## blybrook PE

how fast do we want to get to 11k?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> are we going back to the copy - paste post run?


Naw... just messin


----------



## pbrme

Not in a hurry... just posting to post


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> test lifts with a 20T jack isn't fun at all
> 
> 
> 
> How do you test this?
Click to expand...

I take the jack on a cribbing foundation / stand and place my lifting sling around the beam supporting the house and lift. If the house goes up more than the jack sinks, then the lift was successful!


----------



## blybrook PE

Last test lift buried the bottom layer of railroad ties in the ground; it was too soft


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> my house has settled at least a foot in one corner! I lifted it 3' when I bought it in that same corner!


Sounds like you should dig a piling.


----------



## blybrook PE

so I'll use them as the base layer, then dig them out when I'm done


----------



## blybrook PE

I've looked at the pile solution, 15k to get them installed


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> test lifts with a 20T jack isn't fun at all
> 
> 
> 
> How do you test this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take the jack on a cribbing foundation / stand and place my lifting sling around the beam supporting the house and lift. If the house goes up more than the jack sinks, then the lift was successful!
Click to expand...

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## blybrook PE

was going to go with helical piers; but contractor was a dunce and suggested the wrong beam size to support the house (25' clear span)


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I've looked at the pile solution, 15k to get them installed


This would be a more permanent solution tho don't you think?


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> test lifts with a 20T jack isn't fun at all
> 
> 
> 
> How do you test this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take the jack on a cribbing foundation / stand and place my lifting sling around the beam supporting the house and lift. If the house goes up more than the jack sinks, then the lift was successful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

I'll try to remember to get pics tonight of the sunken ties to post


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> was going to go with helical piers; but contractor was a dunce and suggested the wrong beam size to support the house (25' clear span)


Is this corner of your house spread out in weight


----------



## pbrme

Would help for it to be supported on a pad or something.


----------



## pbrme

Hey EG...


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at the pile solution, 15k to get them installed
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a more permanent solution tho don't you think?
Click to expand...

It would be if I could get them installed where I wanted them. That was for 6 installed. They wanted to do 18


----------



## engineergurl

i just got to listen to my coworker tell me all about how her grandsons voice is changing


----------



## blybrook PE

corner is well supported. Problem is the old water tank that is collapsing under the footing


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at the pile solution, 15k to get them installed
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a more permanent solution tho don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be if I could get them installed where I wanted them. That was for 6 installed. They wanted to do 18
Click to expand...

Damn Gina. So you ever go gold huntin?


----------



## blybrook PE

I've gotta dig that out after supporting the corner and bringing the grade back up with NFS


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> i just got to listen to my coworker tell me all about how her grandsons voice is changing


Wave her off next time... tell her you've got more important things to do.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna go out over Labor day. I did find a couple good spots a couple weekends ago. Won't be able to borrow the dredge until Labor day


----------



## engineergurl

and I just missed the whole helical piers conversation


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got to listen to my coworker tell me all about how her grandsons voice is changing
> 
> 
> 
> Wave her off next time... tell her you've got more important things to do.
Click to expand...

Like participate in a pseudo spam fest


----------



## pbrme

We're having a very important conference on house leveling


----------



## blybrook PE

I can get back into that conversation easily enough


----------



## blybrook PE

helical piers are only one possible solution. The footing pad is 3' square, at least a 1' thick and it still sinks!


----------



## pbrme

...and gold


----------



## engineergurl

we are getting those installed at my house


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> helical piers are only one possible solution. The footing pad is 3' square, at least a 1' thick and it still sinks!


ouch


----------



## blybrook PE

original builder / owner didn't take permafrost into consideration and didn't properly prepare the soils under the pads. I get sinking / jacking and have to relevel the house on a yearly basis


----------



## engineergurl

it was the only contractor I felt comfortable with


----------



## pbrme

feel bad for you two having to deal with a sinking house.


----------



## blybrook PE

so I'm looking at multiple solutions to getting it fixed. Every time I lift, I have to redo the plumbing connections too as the angles change.... Originally they had RV hose connecting the main to the toilet!


----------



## engineergurl

had the structural engineer come out to the house a few months back


----------



## pbrme

our might have done something like this in it's 40+ yrs but only maybe 1/2"


----------



## blybrook PE

I may end up with the piers eventually, but I'll go with the 6" piers and not the adjustable 4" units they were trying to sell me


----------



## engineergurl

it's just the front of the house, lol


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> so I'm looking at multiple solutions to getting it fixed. Every time I lift, I have to redo the plumbing connections too as the angles change.... Originally they had RV hose connecting the main to the toilet!


Rigid connections to the main, but flex everywhere else


----------



## blybrook PE

a 1/2" ain't bad, that's easy to deal with. When the g/f sits in her office chair at the other corner of the house, she rolls towards the low side


----------



## engineergurl

we only have to put 6 in total


----------



## pbrme

House sinking sounds brutal.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> a 1/2" ain't bad, that's easy to deal with. When the g/f sits in her office chair at the other corner of the house, she rolls towards the low side


LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got flex everywhere I can, and air gaps for a few of the connections cause they don't align worth a damn anymore


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> a 1/2" ain't bad, that's easy to deal with. When the g/f sits in her office chair at the other corner of the house, she rolls towards the low side


Gotta get strapped in just to check EB


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly it's around the toilet, I got a 3" coming from the toilet into a 4" slip sleeve I made that necks back down to the 3" main to the tank


----------



## blybrook PE

no internet at the house, so no checking EB from home!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> we only have to put 6 in total


6 of what?


----------



## blybrook PE

the phone connection is too squirrely now to even make a phone call anymore...


----------



## engineergurl

I think ours is like a 3 or 4 inch difference from front to back


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta realign the antenna again


----------



## blybrook PE

I think EG was talking about the helical piers at her place


----------



## pbrme

BLy, you should look into buying something else... 15K is a good down payment


----------



## blybrook PE

3-4 inch across the place isn't the best thing to be dealing with!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I think ours is like a 3 or 4 inch difference from front to back


Oh, shit... that's still pretty bad


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm thinking of getting land and building a new place. I took that 15k and put it down on my '12 Dodge instead of into the house


----------



## engineergurl

6 of those pier things


----------



## blybrook PE

so I'm resaving for a potential move. waiting till I have a few things paid off first


----------



## pbrme

I wouldn't be dealing with any of this... i'd be out.


----------



## blybrook PE

including the truck! Which will be in a couple years


----------



## blybrook PE

life in AK


----------



## pbrme

Ahhh, copy you both...


----------



## engineergurl

the front is on fill dirt, and then graded steep back into the original grade... he obviously did not get good compaction


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes throws ya a curve. Don't even have a well! Too much arsenic in the water table; have to haul it


----------



## pbrme

EG, I vaguely remember you had a pillow fight issue as well with your gf's one night???


----------



## blybrook PE

or didn't bother to compact at all, just threw in some fill for a "level" area and built


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20 min


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> sometimes throws ya a curve. Don't even have a well! Too much arsenic in the water table; have to haul it


I remember you mentioning you had to fill tanks


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta f5


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> less than 20 min


lucky dog. i've got 3 more hrs


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, I haul 350 gallons of h2o at a time to fill a 1200 gal above ground tank under the house


----------



## blybrook PE

I got under 5 hours


----------



## pbrme

Bly, looks like EG is cashing out.


----------



## blybrook PE

but may bail early


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> yep, I haul 350 gallons of h2o at a time to fill a 1200 gal above ground tank under the house


above ground tank under house?


----------



## blybrook PE

k, enjoy yer evening EG


----------



## pbrme

So your house is on stilts, with a large tank underneth?


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, it's insulated with R40 and in a enclosure


----------



## pbrme

Bye bye EG... Have fun storming the castle


----------



## engineergurl

no, had to navigate away but I think I am the only one here, so I'm going to go check... if there isn't a gov employee, I'm not supposed to be here technically


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, post and pad foundation system, post heights vary from 4" to 4' across the house


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> yep, it's insulated with R40 and in a enclosure


crapola. How soon till the new land/build house debut?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> no, had to navigate away but I think I am the only one here, so I'm going to go check... if there isn't a gov employee, I'm not supposed to be here technically


your rebel atious


----------



## blybrook PE

I had to build a custom lifting saddle for the beams on the low end since I don't have a railroad jack


----------



## engineergurl

dang it, the bug guy is still here, so glad he didn't see me


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> dang it, the bug guy is still here, so glad he didn't see me


is he buggy?


----------



## blybrook PE

the new house will wait until I've paid off this '12 dodge and have a few $$$$$ saved in the bank


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang it, the bug guy is still here, so glad he didn't see me
> 
> 
> 
> is he buggy?
Click to expand...

he'd catch you and want to talk bugs


----------



## blybrook PE

or do his eyes point east &amp; west at the same time?


----------



## engineergurl

I have gotten an amazing amount of work done today


----------



## blybrook PE

had a local cop we nick named bug eyes cause his eyes pointed in different directions; heard he's chief of police there now


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> the new house will wait until I've paid off this '12 dodge and have a few $$$$$ saved in the bank


Thought you posted a while back you and the Mrs. had a decent nest egg


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I have gotten an amazing amount of work done today


literrally?


----------



## blybrook PE

She's got the nest egg, but her move to ANchorage nearly drained it!

I used mine as a down payment on the truck


----------



## engineergurl

as much as I love discussing coleopteras and what nots, not what I want to do on a friday afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE

the dealer was really surprised when I started counting out the cash in his office


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> had a local cop we nick named bug eyes cause his eyes pointed in different directions; heard he's chief of police there now


Crazy eyes mcGee


----------



## blybrook PE

he wasn't too surprised to see me packing "heat" though Most customers do


----------



## engineergurl

it's best to have a nest egg for a house and a nest egg for the future


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> as much as I love discussing coleopteras and what nots, not what I want to do on a friday afternoon


It's Thursday ma'am :Chris:


----------



## blybrook PE

so my nest egg isn't that great for liquifable assests. If I raid my 401K; I could pay off all my loans and still have $$$ to play with


----------



## engineergurl

I want a new car


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> he wasn't too surprised to see me packing "heat" though Most customers do


specially when carrying a briefcase full of cash


----------



## engineergurl

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> as much as I love discussing coleopteras and what nots, not what I want to do on a friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> It's Thursday ma'am :Chris:
Click to expand...

and so it is, my bad... it FEELS like friday to me


----------



## blybrook PE

I got a real nice 401k setup; 12.5% by the company every pay period for every 7.5% I put in! They match to 7.5% and add an additional 5% automatically


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I want a new car


so does mrs. pbr


----------



## engineergurl

I miss my truck tho, I don't know what I would get


----------



## engineergurl

I only owe like 3k on the jeep


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I got a real nice 401k setup; 12.5% by the company every pay period for every 7.5% I put in! They match to 7.5% and add an additional 5% automatically


That's pretty great!


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> he wasn't too surprised to see me packing "heat" though Most customers do
> 
> 
> 
> specially when carrying a briefcase full of cash
Click to expand...

I had it in an envelope that I carried; no briefcase for this fella


----------



## engineergurl

so I can get one soon depending on if I find a job


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I only owe like 3k on the jeep


pay that [email protected] off yo


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, I like the matching; it's a good deal


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I'm done


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> so I can get one soon depending on if I find a job


Hows the looking?


----------



## blybrook PE

that's better than the 30k I owe on this damn dodge


----------



## engineergurl

I'll prob sign on later just cause I don't have to work tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r EG; enjoy yer afternoon / evenin


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> okay, I'm done


Bye bYe EG... Have fun storming the castle


----------



## blybrook PE

f5 time


----------



## engineergurl

the lookings are slim... lets just leave it at that


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I'll prob sign on later just cause I don't have to work tomorrow


pegs spokes... lucky


----------



## blybrook PE

it's that way everywhere!


----------



## pbrme

L8r G8r


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> it's that way everywhere!


Yup even here


----------



## pbrme

my company matches up to 4% and the .5 of the next up to 5%


----------



## pbrme

So i put in 5% and they put in 4.5%


----------



## blybrook PE

that's not too bad; better than no match


----------



## pbrme

rounds me out to 9.5%


----------



## pbrme

exactly...


----------



## blybrook PE

I was putting in 5% for a while, then everyone got a 5% raise; so I bumped it up to 7.5% for full matching


----------



## pbrme

I also have a roll over from my previous job, that's in an IRA


----------



## blybrook PE

so I get 20% every pay period dumped into the 401k and I'm fully vested now; took 5 years


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I was putting in 5% for a while, then everyone got a 5% raise; so I bumped it up to 7.5% for full matching


It's better to max it out and adjust your lifestyle to your net.


----------



## blybrook PE

my previous 401k went to crap before I could roll it over and I got the check last summer for what was left. They spent more on the stamp


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> so I get 20% every pay period dumped into the 401k and I'm fully vested now; took 5 years


That's awesome... Good work


----------



## blybrook PE

my net isn't bad. I put nearly 20% of it into a savings account off the bat, the rest goes towards bills and "play"


----------



## pbrme

So why did the GF head out, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm happy to be vested now, makes it easier to roll it over should I ever change positions, etc...


----------



## blybrook PE

only way she could get work in her field


----------



## blybrook PE

I get to see her every couple weeks for a weekend, which isn't too bad


----------



## blybrook PE

still rough to deal with though


----------



## blybrook PE

cause we'd been living together for the previous 2 years. We've been together nearly 4 years now


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> my net isn't bad. I put nearly 20% of it into a savings account off the bat, the rest goes towards bills and "play"


That's about where I'm at. The wife is still in school which seems to be taking forev


----------



## pbrme

hang tight, got a phone call


----------



## blybrook PE

k, enjoy; gotta go run a calc anyway, I'll f5 in a min


----------



## pbrme

ok, i'm back


----------



## pbrme

I'll push this to next page and check back in a bit.


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## blybrook PE

next page


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## blybrook PE

there yet?


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## blybrook PE

almost


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## blybrook PE

nearly there


----------



## pbrme

next page post


----------



## blybrook PE

there it is


----------



## pbrme

K, gotta run for now...


----------



## blybrook PE

closer to 11k


----------



## blybrook PE

k, enjoy; l8r


----------



## pbrme

Check back a couple hrs.


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta go figure out this damn sketch


----------



## blybrook PE

k, will try on my side too


----------



## engineergurl

ugh... I had forgotten what 105 degrees feels like... the pool is like freaking bathwater.


----------



## blybrook PE

but its better than being outside without a body of water to jump in in that kinda heat


----------



## engineergurl

true... still think it's even too hot for swimming...


----------



## pbrme

^that's why they invented the float chairs and mojitos.


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> true... still think it's even too hot for swimming...


Won't argue that. I do miss swimming in Lake Superior during the summer. Now it's rivers &amp; gravel pits


----------



## blybrook PE

Push for 11k?


----------



## pbrme

have to get a few calcs done


----------



## pbrme

maybe in an hour


----------



## pbrme

an hour of power


----------



## engineergurl

need to make another drink, BA HA HA


----------



## blybrook PE

k, sounds good to me; that'll let me finish ghosting this proposal letter


----------



## blybrook PE

drinks come later. I got some Mike's lemonade in the fridge waitin for me at home


----------



## engineergurl

so I have been packing the kitchen


----------



## engineergurl

and found some old halloween candy, tossed it in the trash


----------



## blybrook PE

finding a lot of hidden booze?


----------



## blybrook PE

or anymore of your moonshine that you thought was out?


----------



## engineergurl

came home from work today and my German Shepard was eating DOTS out of the box, holding said box with her paws


----------



## engineergurl

no, I found a bottle of Bailey's, two bottles of pink champagne, a half a bottle of grey goose and that's about it


----------



## blybrook PE

NICE!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

the nice was for both posts, the shepard and located booze


----------



## engineergurl

I should try to get more moonshine before I leave


----------



## engineergurl

I took a pic with the phone but it's being a pain about uploading photos right now


----------



## engineergurl

of the DOTS and dog, not of the booze


----------



## blybrook PE

make the shine 

Phones are a PIA to do photo uploads with


----------



## blybrook PE

especially with the app that exists for this forum


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, but when they are doing something like that, by the time you run and get the camera they are over it


----------



## blybrook PE

and you only hope you have a phone with a camera in your hand to even utilize it


----------



## engineergurl

photo bucket keeps yelling at me that I changed my password, so I am actually assuming it's operator error


----------



## blybrook PE

I've been outside working and the moose and her calf have walked by and I don't want to move until I safely can. Most of the time I don't have the camera with me. Closest they've gotten has been 15' from where I was standing


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, that sucks... Haven't utilized photo bucket in years.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't remember changing my password tho


----------



## engineergurl

I have petted a moose before...


----------



## engineergurl

we were translocating it from an urban area to the woods, and it was sedated... but still pretty cool


----------



## engineergurl

I have actually done some pretty cool crap in my life...


----------



## blybrook PE

I've yet to try to pet a live moose; but I do get them in the yard on a regular basis


----------



## blybrook PE

closest I've ever been was having one under the back porch in the driveway and I was on the porch. My foot was about 8" from it's head


----------



## blybrook PE

it was very hard to not fill the freezer


----------



## engineergurl

lol, found it and you are hilarious...

I've had bears chase me before, that sucked


----------



## engineergurl

I just moved the last of the venison into the inside freezer and shut down the deep freezer


----------



## engineergurl

actually, I gave a bunch of sausage away too


----------



## blybrook PE

my deep freeze still has 30lbs of halibut in it. I've yet to have a bear chase me, but I've had them circle my camp


----------



## engineergurl

mudpuppy is in here now...


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, venison sausage. Reminds me of uobiraC


----------



## blybrook PE

but will he join in for adding to the post count


----------



## engineergurl

I was painting grid lines in the woods, and saw this cute cub off to my left... then I looked to my right...


----------



## engineergurl

probably not, but maybe when he realizes we are actually having a conversation


----------



## engineergurl

then again, he may try to read the whole thing


----------



## blybrook PE

that's a BAD place to be... Between the mother and offspring


----------



## blybrook PE

not something you want to do since it gets spread between so many pages


----------



## engineergurl

I can't wait for this move to be OVER


----------



## blybrook PE

I've been within 5 feet of cubs, but I was watching the mother off to the side the whole time. I was trying to get further away from the buggers


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, I understand that one. MOVING SUCKS


----------



## engineergurl

hence, she chased me...


----------



## engineergurl

well the goal for this long weekend is, finish pressure washing the house, finish packing up the kitchen, office, dining room, living room and spare bedroom


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, they'll do that. Best thing to do is RUN!


----------



## blybrook PE

those are good goals


----------



## engineergurl

oh and pressure wash the carpet, deal with the transmission fluid crap in the jeep and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## engineergurl

brb


----------



## blybrook PE

k... Sounds like a fun weekend


----------



## blybrook PE

better than mine which is to get the power steering cooler replaced in the new truck; which includes removing and reinstalling the front hitch on the truck and tearing most of the front end off. Installing HID headlights while it's apart. Performing a test lift on the house to see if I can lift / level over the 4th of July holiday or not. And multiple other things around they yard


----------



## blybrook PE

but I'll probably start teardown on Friday night so it's easier to get to everything when I'm rested on Saturday morning... Now I hope that the weather holds and I can complete everything I want to do.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

If it rains, I may get out the chainsaw and drop the couple of trees I've been wanting to get rid of near the front of the house. Or I'll wait until it's a little dryer and cut 'em down.


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh Tex, welcome back.


----------



## engineergurl

my mommy called me


----------



## engineergurl

what kind of saw you got... or which kinds?


----------



## envirotex

doing laundry packing for the lake post


----------



## engineergurl

I used to cut down trees and get paid for it


----------



## blybrook PE

I have my step dads Stihl 031AV (he bought it new) and it outcuts most of the new saws in the store and a Husky Ranch Hand


----------



## blybrook PE

I love that Stihl though; had it rebuilt once already. The local shops keep trying to buy it off me as a collectable


----------



## engineergurl

I really get annoyed with people sometimes


----------



## blybrook PE

they can't believe that I still use it regularly... Most recent repair was to change the flywheel magneto to the electronic unit as the original is no longer available; had to change the flywheel out too since it didn't run right with the old one still on it


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats on getting to head to the Lake there Tex, you getting away without the kids?


----------



## engineergurl

I used to run a Stihl 038 magnum and a Stihl 039... but always preferred jonsereds


----------



## blybrook PE

I usually get annoyed at store clerks that want to argue about a vehicle that isn't in their computer not being ever made! Especially when I can have them come into the parking lot and see what I'm asking to get parts for


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not exactly a tall person and always felt more comfortable with a smaller saw


----------



## blybrook PE

I had a Jonsered for a while, didnt' have the power of the Stihl to me. Then again, it was a newer model and not like the old workhorses of the 70's and 80's


----------



## blybrook PE

small saws have their place, I like having the little extra weight to help draw it through the tree


----------



## engineergurl

and if you know what you are doing, it doesn't matter what size bar you have


----------



## blybrook PE

I had a poulan trim saw for going out in the canoe with me (it was one of the ones from the dump, so I didn't care if I lost it) and it worked well for getting fallen trees out of the way


----------



## engineergurl

sharpen the chain and do a plunge cut... I could keep up with the guys


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> and if you know what you are doing, it doesn't matter what size bar you have


Very true. I have a 16, 18 and 20" bar for the Stihl. The Husky has the 20" bar and I think it's overkill on that saw


----------



## engineergurl

amazing what you learn about people in these kind of threads


----------



## blybrook PE

a sharp chain is key. The new saws really buck if you try to plunge cut!


----------



## blybrook PE

yep; we all have different backgrounds


----------



## engineergurl

18 inch on average... I spent a few summers in college assisting with research regarding stressed out trees and at what point in time should they be harvested following a significant about of canopy damage


----------



## blybrook PE

I used to cut, split and stack at least a cord of oak every night after school in 10th &amp; 11th grade


----------



## engineergurl

I've never run anything new, so I wouldn't know


----------



## envirotex

pictures in colorado and utah are like deja vu

so sad


----------



## blybrook PE

the 18" bar is a good bar to utilize. Easy to keep track of and maintain control of the saw


----------



## engineergurl

we counted a lot of bugs those summers


----------



## blybrook PE

I only ran a new saw while I was at the store since they said they could outcut my stihl; I had to try their new saw first then proved 'em wrong


----------



## blybrook PE

the woods usually have a good bug count


----------



## envirotex

but not unexpected with urban-wildnerness interfaces increasing...


----------



## engineergurl

I wished I could go out and help... I've let all my certifications expire


----------



## blybrook PE

I didn't renew my redcard; otherwise I'd be helping locally


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm thinking I'll renew it next year if I get a chance


----------



## engineergurl

I had to take 3 full credits in college on urban-wildland interface fire...


----------



## engineergurl

you would think they would let it slid if I could pass a physical fitness test


----------



## engineergurl

need another drink!!!


----------



## envirotex

they'll need lot's of help afterward, sifting


----------



## blybrook PE

I took the class and the fitness test in MI when I was a volunteer FF. Took it over spring break and used it twice. Haven't renewed it since


----------



## blybrook PE

I've gone in as an inspector for structural damage to some cabins and to help aid people getting their possessions back (those that are salvagable)


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I had to take 3 full credits in college on urban-wildland interface fire...


you need to come to my neighborhood and give a talk...last year would have been better though


----------



## blybrook PE

Tex, you may want to go talk with your local FD; they usually enjoy the opportunity to come out and talk with home owners on what can be done for property protection &amp; wildfire prevention


----------



## engineergurl

he's right...


----------



## blybrook PE

I know my FD was usually out doing inspections and providing tips to homeowners to help make them more aware of the situation.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll go see if I can find one of the flyers I got in the mail locally from the BLM on homeowner protection steps / tips


----------



## blybrook PE

may take me a day or two to dig it out, but may be worth adding a thread elsewhere on this topic in the forum


----------



## envirotex

Already done...Our fire chief is awesome. HOA sucks. They didn't believe in fire breaks until after the fire.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good to hear. Most Chiefs are pretty laid back.

Sucks that HOA's are that way, but until it affects the pocketbook, they won't do anything


----------



## envirotex

We started a "Firewise" group.


----------



## blybrook PE

that's good to have around too


----------



## envirotex

HOA wouldn't even allow homeowners to do anything on their own...


----------



## blybrook PE

I couldn't live in that kind of environment. HOA's are too restrictive to my lifestyle


----------



## envirotex

good news is that everyone on my street had insurance and could rebuild or sell...lot's of people in Bastrop, not so much.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm also a HAM operator and HOA's like to attempt to restrict my ability to have a tower / antenna in the air


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like it was a good thing that insurance came through for a change


----------



## engineergurl

I got ticked off when we were annexed


----------



## envirotex

annexation is not good when you don't have a choice


----------



## blybrook PE

one of the local stores was just annexed into a new fire service area and the previous department lost 45% of their revenue!


----------



## blybrook PE

there is still an uproar over that change. The store went from being within a 1/2 mile of a fire station to being 4 miles to the closest one with the new service providing department!


----------



## envirotex

anyway...i guess i'll try to find the best way to send $$


----------



## blybrook PE

paypal gifts


----------



## envirotex

that's about to happen to our ESD in 2014...they will lose a lot of $, they're talking about consolidating all of the county ESDs into one group, but the ones with $$$ don't want to team up with the ones without.


----------



## envirotex

alrighty, gonna go swap the laundry

headed for the lake at 0600


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, someone always gets screwed during an annexation


----------



## engineergurl

I have been on the other end... the last place we lived, I worked for the govt when we did an annex... what people didn't realize was that the homes in the area had septic systems that were failing fast... by being annexed, they got sewer installed...

Here we are all still on septic, a co-op water, a volunteer fire dept and the sheriffs dept jurisdiction... not sure what the benefit is


----------



## blybrook PE

enjoy the lake there Tex! have a good weekend


----------



## engineergurl

go swiming! your in this heat wave too!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

it's a toss up. Usually an annexation really screws everyone, one way or another. Those with working septics now have to reroute the piping to the sewer and pay extra fees. Were they on a distributed water system or did everyone have wells? That will affect billing considerably. Then there's the extra taxes that they weren't paying before.


----------



## engineergurl

pondering what time it really is...


----------



## blybrook PE

do you really want to know?


----------



## blybrook PE

cause it's still early


----------



## engineergurl

it was a distributed water system, but within the city limits, you got cheaper rates... MOST of the homes were fairly close to the road, and a program was initiated to save them money for hooking into sewer... honestly, when 20 out of 40 homes have failing septic systems, a lot of them had dealt with some issues...


----------



## blybrook PE

in that case, I guess those owners were in the minority of the situation and got a decent deal as compared to the other reports that I've read over the years


----------



## engineergurl

honestly, even here... we pay $700 a year in property taxes... I didn't expect much for that, lol but county vs town... whatever... I'll only be ticked when they get sewer and I have to pay to tie in


----------



## engineergurl

I know it's more about getting funding for the local area, which I don't mind...


----------



## blybrook PE

that's not bad for a millage rate. How many acres?


----------



## blybrook PE

funding the local area is great if you know where its going. If it doesn't improve anything, there's no point


----------



## engineergurl

just over 2 acres


----------



## blybrook PE

I put $100 into the road kitty every other year; it covers plowing and general maintenance on my road until it's time to chip in again.


----------



## engineergurl

they just built an AWESOME new high school, and the schools in the area were part of the reason we picked here


----------



## blybrook PE

that's not bad at all then. I pay about double that in taxes for the house on 2.5 acres


----------



## blybrook PE

that's good to have that kinda place being built. Closest school to me is an elementary that just underwent a major remodel


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly a new roof and drop ceiling


----------



## engineergurl

our TOWNHOUSE up in NC we paid triple.. and had no land nearly


----------



## engineergurl

the new high school is massive and they turned the old one into a jr high with some renovations


----------



## engineergurl

my only complaint about the area is everything pretty much closes at 8pm


----------



## blybrook PE

thats nice that they did that. Better than tearing it down or letting it rot


----------



## blybrook PE

now, that sucks!


----------



## blybrook PE

most of the grocery stores are 24 hour around here. Lowes and HD close between 9 &amp; 10; sometimes 11.


----------



## engineergurl

but I guess that's not a complaint


----------



## blybrook PE

which can be troublesome if I don't get started until late, then find I'm missing something that prevents me from continuing until the next morning... Only happened twice this summer, so not too bad


----------



## engineergurl

I can drive into the actual city and there is a 24 hour walmart... we are actually pretty situated here


----------



## blybrook PE

it can be if you need to get something done and it's later in the evening and there's no where to get the parts / pieces you need


----------



## engineergurl

there's a walmart, home depot and a few other stores up the highway about eh, 7 to 10 miles maybe


----------



## blybrook PE

we've got the 24hr wally too, it's fun to go in at 2am to look for "people of walmart" wannabes


----------



## blybrook PE

all of the stores are about 10 miles from the house and a couple miles from the office. Its 12 miles from my doorstep to the office one way


----------



## engineergurl

i don't shop at walmart tho


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm not out as far as I could be. a few co-workers drive 35 miles one way every day


----------



## engineergurl

it's about 38 miles from my house to the office... but I have to go thru the gate and that can take some time


----------



## blybrook PE

there's very few things I get there anymore. Mainly $hit ticket and oil for the truck(s)


----------



## blybrook PE

I only have to go thru the gate when I'm headed into the field for an inspection, which is nice.


----------



## engineergurl

what gate are you jabbering on about, lol


----------



## engineergurl

I get my ID checked by an armed gaurd every morning


----------



## pbrme

The hells going on in here?


----------



## engineergurl

bly and I were having a very nice discussion


----------



## blybrook PE

Ft. Wainwright Army Post or Eielson AFB would be the gates I have to go thru for field inspections on some jobs


----------



## blybrook PE

the armed guards are pretty good if you get there early enough to deal with the Military guards and not the black op wannabe's


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh PBR, welcome to the discussion


----------



## blybrook PE

it kinda kept going after you left earlier; lol


----------



## blybrook PE

I've almost caught upto your post count in this thread... Not intentionally either


----------



## pbrme

Gotta leave for home post


----------



## blybrook PE

have a goodin'


----------



## engineergurl

well I'll brb... another one needs to be mixed! these are going down fast!


----------



## pbrme

But i can help you get to the next page first


----------



## pbrme

uhh ohhh... you're posting with EG while she's mixing drinks?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> uhh ohhh... you're posting with EG while she's mixing drinks?


You'll be over 12k this afternoon for sure. Wish I could add to the fun, but a buddy asked me to come over tonight and help install a sprinkler manifold.


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, she's on her third or fourth I reckon


----------



## pbrme

Well I'll check out for the evening. you two have fun.


----------



## blybrook PE

nah, I'm only gonna be here for about another hour, then I'm outta here for the evening. We'll probably get it to 11k


----------



## blybrook PE

I know I'll get to 8k personal count at some point this afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE

enjoy playin with the sprinklers


----------



## engineergurl

so on tuesday I was at the gym


----------



## engineergurl

and the air conditioner is broke (I believe I have mentioned that)


----------



## engineergurl

and I was "warming up"... and just being whiney in my head


----------



## engineergurl

and I look up and thru the weight racks, behind the rowing machines there is a dude on the spin bike thing


----------



## blybrook PE

he musta been sweatin like a stuck pig


----------



## engineergurl

prosthetic leg, and working hard


----------



## blybrook PE

or was he usin the spinning wheel as a fan for someone else


----------



## blybrook PE

good for him to be able to do that


----------



## engineergurl

one of those moments where you are like, crap... I'm glad my hubby came home in one piece and daum, what the hell was I thinking about


----------



## engineergurl

I try really hard not to complain about work outs


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes it happens though. Back in a few. gotta go deliver this proposal to the president of the company


----------



## engineergurl

some guys don't want to give up the Army life


----------



## engineergurl

k, gonna go check out other threads


----------



## blybrook PE

Can't argue that logic though.

Just got back to this thread after checking on the convention threads


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll f5 this one in a couple minutes to see if there's activity again


----------



## engineergurl

I am here, was trying to pick some music


----------



## engineergurl

sigh, I almost need another drink


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, goin with some David Allen Coe or someone else?


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got kentucky head hunters going on right now in my ear from my ipod


----------



## engineergurl

just a tad bit left in the glass here


----------



## engineergurl

he picked nicki minaj


----------



## engineergurl

trying to get him to come in here


----------



## engineergurl

he would rather listen to nicki


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, never heard of that group / person


----------



## blybrook PE

mainly listen to country. either by ipod or on the radio when in a reception area (lots of dead spots)


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

I listen to country half the day


----------



## engineergurl

bottoms up, need another


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll have to check videos later, office IT staff is watching for youtube &amp; other video downloads / viewing


----------



## blybrook PE

lol, enjoy!


----------



## Guest

I like Nicki .... but Flo Rida is good too!


----------



## blybrook PE

we had someone downloading nearly 2 gb of video each day and bogging down our network, so they've put a "watch" on the connections for those kinds of websites


----------



## engineergurl

country is hard to work out to tho


----------



## blybrook PE

depends; I like having bluegrass going when I'm partaking in the midnight sun run


----------



## engineergurl

you don't have to preach Bly... a lot of times this website gets blue coat filtered from work


----------



## engineergurl

I can't imagine doing snatches to blue grass


----------



## blybrook PE

if I'm in the yard working, any ol' country seems to do; sometimes I prefer the older stuff to the newer. Like the Hank Sr and Johnny Cash


----------



## blybrook PE

that sucks there EG; is that cause of the pics that get posted?


----------



## engineergurl

some dude is trying to argue with me on facebook over our military spending, ugh


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes... other times I'm not sure


----------



## engineergurl

I try to avoid the pic involved threads at work, which is why I yelled at you guys


----------



## Guest

Bly ... you'll like this one ... it's my anthem ....

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVGm93II-UA


----------



## blybrook PE

understood. it happens in all threads sometimes though.


----------



## engineergurl

he seriously just posed a link the the fed budget


----------



## blybrook PE

Alan did a good job with that song


----------



## blybrook PE

some people just don't understand!


----------



## Guest

^^^ Werd!


----------



## engineergurl

oh these types of dudes aggrevate me


----------



## blybrook PE

I have a hard time choosing an anthem song


----------



## blybrook PE

those are the ones you should ignore then


----------



## engineergurl

AHH


----------



## blybrook PE

for a while, I may have said it was Joe Diffie - Pickup Man (although it still fits, its hard to call it an anthem anymore)


----------



## engineergurl

I know, it just pisses me off... no one wants to hear that their suffering was in vain


----------



## blybrook PE

some people just can't handle the truth of the matter


----------



## engineergurl

my song

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyGAvulgWmw

even tho you can't listen to it


----------



## Guest

Bly - it's all about what speaks to you!


----------



## Guest

I knew that one EG!


----------



## blybrook PE

I know that song! heard it this morning on my way into work. It was well written


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll agree to that JR


----------



## blybrook PE

I think the g/f uses that same song as part of her anthem


----------



## engineergurl

ooops


----------



## engineergurl

I think I ranted


----------



## blybrook PE

don't worry about it EG; gotta be able to express yer thoughts / feelings


----------



## engineergurl

Friend said: I know the US military dwarfs all other military by a lot...These soldiers are put in harms way for no good reason. America calls invading a country liberating a country. It's a never ending cycle of horseshit.

EG said: oh jeeze, how do I turn off the notifications for posts... B, I luv ya, but we have discussed this...

Dude said: Typical..... Bye Bye

EG said: really, typical... first of all, your website is down and won't open... second of all, I know what kind of budget we function on, third, unless you have served, or have loved one who has... then I ask if you are even qualified to have an opinion... Bri and I have talked about this... I said that I wanted to turn the notifications off because no one wants to think that they have made sacrifices in vain and discussing weather this war is usless or not, frankly it bothers me... when was the last time you have seen your bestfriend/lover/spouse?


----------



## Guest

I am bailing for dinner - had a 12 hr day and no food ....

CYA!


----------



## blybrook PE

huh, we don't have a soapbox or rant switch smiley... Those could be useful at times


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r; have a good evening


----------



## engineergurl

that wasn't that bad, was it?


----------



## engineergurl

dude has yet to respond...


----------



## engineergurl

perhaps if Gretchen sang about jim beam rather than jack that would be my song


----------



## blybrook PE

I see yer point EG. I can understand completely why you'd want to turn off notifications from their posts


----------



## engineergurl

he went to go get dinner, I think it's a little late for dinner


----------



## blybrook PE

send her a suggestion; she may sing about it in the future


----------



## engineergurl

honestly, I know things are messed up, but really, would you like to think that 15 months of worry was worth it or like to listen to people tell you it wasn't


----------



## blybrook PE

8:30 pm would be a really late dinner for me unless I plan to be up till midnight


----------



## engineergurl

crap, I'm gonna start smoking regular... brb there's a pack around here


----------



## blybrook PE

being apart from your loved ones with limited contact for any length of time can be a major pain in the arse


----------



## engineergurl

you still here?


----------



## engineergurl

Dude's response:

Honey did you see the web address? It is .us Doesnt that make it more... your website? Maybe you try to step down the arrogance a bit. I appreciate your military service to our country but think you are despicable for saying that people that don't serve have no right to have an opinion about how their tax dollars are spent. This isn't the value of our troops... it is the waste of our tax dollars on excessive defense spending and waging unnecessary wars. You are a petty, sad, arrogant person that isnt intelligent enough to have a conversation without attack people.


----------



## engineergurl

EG said: funny, I'm not in the military, and I didn't get offended until you misunderstood my comment to B and claimed I was typical.. so sterotype me as you will...


----------



## blybrook PE

sorry, boss showed up to discuss the proposal I took to the pres


----------



## blybrook PE

wow, what a response from him... Yer response is the best way to handle it I reckon


----------



## blybrook PE

I just noted that I'm now over 8k and we're near the 11k thread count


----------



## engineergurl

this is continuing... aparently I don't know how to respect people


----------



## blybrook PE

geeze, some people don't know how to back off.

Respect is earned; not automatic


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd like to see this thread hit 11k before I call the day complete, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

only 20 more postings of varying randomness


----------



## blybrook PE

wonder how many people (if any) will read through this conversation and the twists that its taken


----------



## blybrook PE

Now it's David Allan Coe - If That Ain't Country


----------



## blybrook PE

wonder what's next; will have to wait till this song is over with


----------



## blybrook PE

Just some Flatt &amp; Scruggs from the 50's


----------



## blybrook PE

now on to CCR... And time to head home for the evening... Have a good evening EG &amp; anyone else reading this "thread"

l8r ya'll


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> Is that YMZ being anon again?


I hadn't checked the site at all today until just now. Must have been a browser that got opened on one of my many devices...you see why I prefer to stay anonymous???


----------



## YMZ PE

Looks like I have a lot to catch up on, if I want to stay in the in-joke club.


----------



## YMZ PE

But I'm stinky and tired from having moved cartons of water and other heavy items today


----------



## YMZ PE

Yet satisfied, for I was paid an engineer's wages for hard manual labor


----------



## engineergurl

seriously, you guys are gonna stop there?


----------



## pbrme

The hells going on in here?


----------



## pbrme

blathering?


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble


----------



## pbrme

rabble setup


----------



## pbrme

rabble TOP


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I can't imagine doing snatches to blue grass


reading thru previous posts and had to bump this one


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> wonder how many people (if any) will read through this conversation and the twists that its taken


check


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Yet satisfied, for I was paid an engineer's wages for hard manual labor


Always a good descision - Samuel Adams
I Love to scrub out the community fridge and get the boss to catch me doing it. He says: Wow, you doing that? Good job (as in no one else does this).


----------



## engineergurl

Yard work in the morning, gonna pressure wash the house this afternoon... it is warm out there!


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post... Got the oil change finished on the '74 last night and enjoyed some R&amp;R


----------



## blybrook PE

See PBR took it to the 11k limit; congrats. What's the next goal, other than finishing this thing off?


----------



## pbrme

To get to 11008.

Wait, we just... nevermind


----------



## pbrme

I say the next 100 posts have to have the number in it somewhere. 11009


----------



## blybrook PE

11010

Hey, I got binary!


----------



## blybrook PE

11011

Got another one


----------



## blybrook PE

11012 - there' binary's gone...


----------



## engineergurl

11013?


----------



## roadwreck

blybrook PE said:


> What's the next goal, other than finishing this thing off?


We are all hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## engineergurl

ooo, and zing! lmao


----------



## pbrme

Back from lunch post


----------



## blybrook PE

time for lunch and I agree; happy endings are always a good thing


----------



## pbrme

happy ending spreader:


----------



## engineergurl

okay, so I think, that nothing is getting done around here


----------



## blybrook PE

nope, not a single major spam fest has occurred... But lunch is over and it was a nice walk.


----------



## YMZ PE

Looks like it's time for ol' YMZ to spam it up


----------



## YMZ PE

Just spent 2 hours on the phone with various call centers


----------



## YMZ PE

Remember the days you could call a hotel and the front desk answered instead of someone in Sao Paolo?


----------



## YMZ PE

(Or they were in Sao Paolo, but so was the hotel's front desk)


----------



## YMZ PE

I swear I got routed to the same person several times, but each time she gave me a different name. "Hello, this is Janet." "Hello, this is Donna."


----------



## YMZ PE

And judging by her accent (Spanish? Irish? Indian?) none of the names she gave me were probably *her* name


----------



## YMZ PE

Finally I got routed to Hilton corporate HQ, where the lady had a good mild Southern accent


----------



## YMZ PE

Any, happy endings for all. Got my room booked and headed out to the desert in a few weeks to play


----------



## YMZ PE

Not that kind of happy ending


----------



## YMZ PE

Sadly, not that kind of happy ending even when we get to the hotel, cuz we're bringing the things that come 9 months after a happy ending


----------



## YMZ PE

If this EB convention happens in Vegas, don't know if I'll bring the kids and the hubs


----------



## YMZ PE

Maybe leave them behind and room with EG and Krak


----------



## YMZ PE

Running out of random thoughts


----------



## YMZ PE

Do I give in to the temptation to copy-paste-post?


----------



## YMZ PE

Must...resist...


----------



## YMZ PE

Must...stay...classy...


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ, if you go to vegas, I doubt you'd see EG. She's already stated she's gonna take hubby and it'll be their honeymoon


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey, Anchorman sequel's been greenlit


----------



## blybrook PE

I doubt any of us would see EG for that matter


----------



## YMZ PE

What the - when did you show up bly?


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't remember the first anchorman


----------



## blybrook PE

a minute ago


----------



## blybrook PE

figured I'd throw a random response in there


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> YMZ, if you go to vegas, I doubt you'd see EG. She's already stated she's gonna take hubby and it'll be their honeymoon


Aww, I missed that.

Krak's good and single still. She'll be my friend.


----------



## YMZ PE

BTW bly, I thought you were much older too!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, that got buried in the spam


----------



## blybrook PE

most people do


----------



## YMZ PE

What are you, like 30?


----------



## YMZ PE

Do you look older too?


----------



## YMZ PE

Whoa, MP's in here


----------



## blybrook PE

I've done a lot for my age and I don't act like a typical 20 something person. Grew up on a farm and didn't have time for the garbage the kids are going for now


----------



## YMZ PE

Hi MP!


----------



## blybrook PE

MP has been reading for a while. I turn 30 later this year


----------



## blybrook PE

I've been confused with being in my 30's when I was mid 20's


----------



## YMZ PE

Not like me, I did garbage, do garbage, and am garbage


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like yer hard on yerself


----------



## YMZ PE

Nah, just saying I've had a fairly easy life and i think it shows


----------



## blybrook PE

but I've watched good people go down the wrong life road in the past and come back


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, k, thought you meant the other path


----------



## YMZ PE

I get asked at least once a week, whenever I'm introduced to someone new, whether I'm an intern


----------



## blybrook PE

sorry bout that, my bad


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh you meant that kind of garbage


----------



## blybrook PE

I've yet to have that happen!


----------



## blybrook PE

typically that's what garbage means when refered to in life terms; at least that's how I always hear it


----------



## blybrook PE

I usually get strange looks or questions when I drive my '74 into work instead of the one in my avatar


----------



## YMZ PE

No, my parents are immigrants. They would have whupped my butt for doing anything that didn't somehow add something positive to my resume


----------



## blybrook PE

so I usually park next to the new guy and see what kind of questions will be asked around the office

I've gotten some good comments so far


----------



## YMZ PE

I thought you meant garbage like stuff that was a waste of time


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, well it sounds like they kept you pointed in the right direction


----------



## YMZ PE

Which is why I do look like a teenager


----------



## YMZ PE

Mudpuppy can vouch for that


----------



## blybrook PE

k, well it has mutliple meanings. I haven't heard of it being used in that term. Usually I hear "dickin the dog" for wasting time


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait, he gone


----------



## blybrook PE

I think he's just readin and not posting much...


----------



## YMZ PE

OK, well I dick the dog a lot


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, I havn't f5'd in a while, so it still shows a few people in here


----------



## YMZ PE

hmm...no, i don't like that expression


----------



## YMZ PE

I see you and EG


----------



## blybrook PE

I think everyone has moments where wasting time is the thing to do


----------



## YMZ PE

Who will not be rooming with me


----------



## blybrook PE

I dont' see EG. I see MP and 2 guest &amp; you as anon


----------



## YMZ PE

Case in point :oints to self right now::


----------



## blybrook PE

i'll f5 and see what changes


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, that changed things.

I guess I'm wasting time too; have to wait till the boss gets outta his meeting to finish going over the redlines for my report


----------



## YMZ PE

How do we get the post count for the thread?


----------



## engineergurl

he he, garbage.... Fiestaware is packed up except for 4 serving bowls and a platter... Good gosh, how did I end up with so may freaking dishes? There is a full set in VA already, I gave away a full set to a friend at the end of last year, we have our red and brown dishes that we use every day, but I have a set of 8 round ones and a set of 6 square ones... AND the fiestaware...

Everyday dishes almost packed... just got to pack the bowls and mugs... then all I have left is the canning equipment, some minor appliances, bar ware and cook books... this is going smoothly...


----------



## blybrook PE

that was "final" two weeks ago. He found other terms that would be better utilized.

I keep getting told to dumb it down for the non-engineers. That's hard to do


----------



## blybrook PE

Go to the forum in which the thread in question exists; then where it shows "replies" for the thread, click on that and you'll get the count for the thread


----------



## YMZ PE

EG - YAY!! Glad it's going well!

bly - who's your audience?


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats EG! sounds like you've been busy today


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ- the dates are a big play, we have a trip up north planned for Christmas and I haven't seen my family in over two years... I think I'll be draining the rainy day fund for that... plus no job etc etc... but IF I get there and the hubby isn't able to get leave time... we can be roomies...


----------



## blybrook PE

this report is going to the engineers at the local Air Force Base


----------



## blybrook PE

and possibly to the Base commander


----------



## engineergurl

It's too hot to do the outside work, figured I would get stuff packed... my cleaning lady and her helper came over for a bit to help me get that rug outside too... I think I'm going to have to get up early and do the pressure washing


----------



## YMZ PE

Then why do you have to dumb it down for non-engineers?


----------



## blybrook PE

Current thread count (not including this post):

blybrook PE 3669 pbrme 3668 Dexman PE 896 engineergurl 734 knight1fox3 567 cdcengineer 375 envirotex 353 YMZ PE 291 Master slacker 131 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 88 snickerd3 68 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 9 roadwreck 6 mudpuppy 6 Supe 4 csb 4 Dleg 3 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 chaosiscash 1 Road Guy 1 Sapper

1

I passed PBR!


----------



## engineergurl

I am only allowed to spam for another 7 min and then I have to get back to work....


----------



## YMZ PE

EG I'd rather you spend the time with Armyman than me ANY day


----------



## blybrook PE

I really don't know why I need to dumb it down since it's going to engineers. The powers that be think that the Base commander and possibly whomever up the ladder sees it may not understand some of the terminology


----------



## YMZ PE

Gotta pass CDC


----------



## engineergurl

I do have to say, this thread is much more fun with out a lot of copy paste posts... just sayin


----------



## blybrook PE

It's nothing more than a glorified inspection report!


----------



## YMZ PE

What are they gonna do, reject it because they're confused and insecure?


----------



## YMZ PE

Sorry, but that sounds like a waste of time


----------



## engineergurl

Installation.... not base...


----------



## blybrook PE

when there's people to talk to and have a conversation with, yes, this thread is better off


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> I do have to say, this thread is much more fun with out a lot of copy paste posts... just sayin


True, but gee-dee it's a lot to read if you haven't checked the thread all day and there's been a spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE

sorry EG, they refer to the man in charge at Eielson as Base Commander. That's AF for ya


----------



## engineergurl

unless you mean base commander and not the garrison


----------



## blybrook PE

I get confused as it is. At least I've not made the mistake of calling Eielson a post and Wainwright a base!


----------



## YMZ PE

everything i know about AF i learned from bly just now, and from dr. strangelove


----------



## engineergurl

there are base commanders... (post commanders with the Army)


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't mean garrison


----------



## blybrook PE

and it's just the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## YMZ PE

waitaminnut. i was gonna start posting anchorman quotes until bly jumped in to the conversation. he derailed me.


----------



## engineergurl

lol, there is a dude in our dept... he always puts INSTILLATION in his reports... ticks me off


----------



## blybrook PE

Sometimes getting derailed can be fun!


----------



## engineergurl

yes... I don't work on base... I work on post... but so many people interchange the terms, it's easy to pick who knows what they are talking about, lol


----------



## engineergurl

base commanders are usually Colonels I think... CG's are usally Generals


----------



## YMZ PE

i'm lost


----------



## blybrook PE

a co-worker made the mistake when we were in the food court to call the facility the wrong name. Needless to say, the M.Sgt was not too kind with the correction.


----------



## blybrook PE

There's a 3 star Gen at the head of Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson


----------



## blybrook PE

I was there during the transistion ceremony. Security was ubber tight... AND I was up inspecting roofs around the area; got stopped by the MP's several times that day


----------



## engineergurl

BE MY LITTLE GENERAL....

BE (Brigadier General)

MY (Major General)

Little (Lieutenant General)

General- well duh....


----------



## engineergurl

one of the first things I learned when I got married, ha ha ha


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I have gone 3 min over... gotta go pack some more dishes... be back in a bit!


----------



## blybrook PE

have a good one EG!


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> BE MY LITTLE GENERAL....
> 
> BE (Brigadier General)
> 
> MY (Major General)
> 
> Little (Lieutenant General)
> 
> General- well duh....


That's a good way to remember it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## YMZ PE

see ya in a bit EG


----------



## YMZ PE

Still gotta pass CDC


----------



## blybrook PE

and I think you'll pass CDC with either a good spam fest or a long conversation


----------



## YMZ PE

Posta posta post


----------



## blybrook PE

you'll pass CDC sooner than you think


----------



## YMZ PE

Is your boss still in a meeting?


----------



## YMZ PE

Then I'll work on knightfox, mua ha ha


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, another 20 minutes before he's due for release


----------



## YMZ PE

What kind of farmwork did you do growing up?


----------



## blybrook PE

Fox is trying to pass EG


----------



## blybrook PE

crops and logs


----------



## YMZ PE

Did you go to college straight of out high school?


----------



## blybrook PE

we had 90 acres of corn / soybeans / winterwheat on 200 acres of land


----------



## blybrook PE

yep; then took a year off in the middle of my jr year to get $$$ to continue my education


----------



## blybrook PE

I went back and finished much to many's surprise


----------



## YMZ PE

Nice work


----------



## YMZ PE

In my culture, the idea of working while in school is really looked down on


----------



## blybrook PE

tnx. I ended up with only 1 year of loans to deal with


----------



## YMZ PE

There's this idea that if you don't go straight through school till you've got your MS or MD, you've ruined your life


----------



## YMZ PE

Nice!


----------



## blybrook PE

I still worked during school and volunteered with the local FD


----------



## YMZ PE

I got hell from my parents for getting a couple years' work experience before getting my MS


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm slowly working on a MS...


----------



## blybrook PE

basically one class every other year


----------



## YMZ PE

What emphasis?


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes a person can be book smart and people dumb cause they spent so much time in school and not in the field.

A person needs to have a good background to excel as well as an open mind


----------



## blybrook PE

Structures; Civil Engineering


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> sometimes a person can be book smart and people dumb cause they spent so much time in school and not in the field.
> 
> A person needs to have a good background to excel as well as an open mind


Humility is always a plus too


----------



## YMZ PE

I guess that's akin to an open mind


----------



## YMZ PE

Can't have one without the other, really


----------



## blybrook PE

very true.


----------



## blybrook PE

I know that where I'm working now hired me because of my diverse background as well as my degree. I've been with them since I graduated and there are moments where I question the position; but it's a good environment overall. One usually has periods where those kinds of questions come up.


----------



## YMZ PE

That's cool. I was fortunate to get my MS fully funded for the #1 ranked university for graduate studies in CE


----------



## YMZ PE

But that's more to do with being blessed than any effort of my own


----------



## blybrook PE

I've had a few co-workers come in with the MS degrees and didn't know anything on how to deal with the contractor or owner because it wasn't covered in their classes.


----------



## YMZ PE

Yeah there's no perfect job


----------



## YMZ PE

Fortunately people can always learn


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats on that regardless of how it was obtained


----------



## YMZ PE

A lot of the old-timer inspectors at my work grumble about how engineers are put on a pedestal, even though they're book smart-street stupid


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, as my boss put it on my first day:

"The pool is deep, I'm throwing ya in, it's sink or swim time"

Then handed me an RFP for a rural school and walked away.


----------



## YMZ PE

It's a silly thing to grumble about, seeing how a street stupid engineer can always learn to get better, but it's a lot more difficult to put yourself through school later in life


----------



## YMZ PE

OMG that's always happened to me


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ PE said:


> A lot of the old-timer inspectors at my work grumble about how engineers are put on a pedestal, even though they're book smart-street stupid


I get that from time to time; usually when it's a contractor I've not yet worked with. The ones I have dealt with more than once usually ask for me to come out since they know I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty to get the inspection completed.


----------



## YMZ PE

It's great though. really makes you flexible and helps you learn how to pick things up quickly


----------



## YMZ PE

how'd you end up in alaska? (briefly though, so i can get my post count up  )


----------



## blybrook PE

It's easier to learn on the job sometimes


----------



## blybrook PE

short story is that I wanted to be able to get outdoors and enjoy it like I did growing up. I really dislike cities (traffic, crowds, etc...)


----------



## blybrook PE

I was working Cadastral survey with BLM for the summer before my last semester; I found a magazine listing all the engineering firms in AK and I sent my resume to each one.


----------



## blybrook PE

Had the phone interview on a Thursday and the offer letter the next morning


----------



## blybrook PE

I drove up two days after the graduation ceremony (December '05)


----------



## YMZ PE

Been working same place since then?


----------



## blybrook PE

must to everyones surprise as they all expected me to fly up. I drove it solo in just over 7 days with an average speed of 45mph (heavy trailer)


----------



## YMZ PE

Nice, BTW. Sounds like things worked out awesome for you


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, went from EIT to Staff Engineer II. I'm slated to be the department head when my boss retires in 3 years if I'm still here


----------



## YMZ PE

Wow, congrats!


----------



## YMZ PE

I've been told I'm a straightshooter for department head too, but probably not for another 15 years, LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

I think they did. The only way I would be happier is if I wasn't doing the long distance relationship with the g/f. She's in Anchorage now for her job. (She went back to school after being in the field for 10 years and just got a BS in geological engineering)


----------



## YMZ PE

We'll see if I'm still around by then. Kids will be grown so I may go back to the private sector


----------



## YMZ PE

OOH ROCKS


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't know if I want the position or not; more paperwork and BS to deal with. AND less time doing the calculations &amp; inspections. I like the design aspect of it all


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm a geotech by education and training, so I'm down with that


----------



## YMZ PE

That's the eternal career struggle for all good engineers...whether to become management or to continue in a technical capacity


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, she got a minor in geology too


----------



## YMZ PE

For some reason I thought you were married with kids


----------



## YMZ PE

Must be cuz you're so old


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ PE said:


> That's the eternal career struggle for all good engineers...whether to become management or to continue in a technical capacity


Agreed. I'd only be ~10 years into my career and moving to that position. Would miss out on a lot of design experience


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL; no kiddos and no plans to have any


----------



## YMZ PE

Do you plan on getting married and having a family sometime in the near future?


----------



## YMZ PE

NM the above


----------



## YMZ PE

Ever?


----------



## blybrook PE

marriage is in the future though if work locations get figured out better


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm curious, why no plans for kids?


----------



## blybrook PE

the g/f is a high risk for issues during pregnancy, so all steps are taken to avoid that possibility


----------



## YMZ PE

Totally not judging, I'm fascinated by how differently people view having kids


----------



## YMZ PE

IC


----------



## blybrook PE

if anything; we'd adopt as there's plenty of youngsters out there that deserve the opportunity


----------



## YMZ PE

You read my mind the last few posts


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't think it's a bad thing; but I'd rather give those that are already around the chance then a reduced one


----------



## YMZ PE

How long have you been together? It sounds like your relationship is really serious.


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey, there's a second anon user


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm guessing it's JR


----------



## blybrook PE

right now; it's not $$ feasible to be raising a kid (or time wise).

I don't even have the pets I'd like to because I don't have the free time to properly care and train the animal. It's not fair to have a pet that stays tied up all day without any exercise or proper care


----------



## blybrook PE

Could be JR; he joined in yesterday for a short time.

the g/f and I have been together over 3.5 years now


----------



## YMZ PE

Absolutely agree


----------



## blybrook PE

most of her return to college time


----------



## engineergurl

that's a really mature way of looking at things...


----------



## blybrook PE

I see EG joined back


----------



## engineergurl

I'm surrounded by pets for a reason...


----------



## blybrook PE

just how I was raised... Probably yet another reason people think I'm older than I am


----------



## YMZ PE

Of course. Bly's an old soul


----------



## engineergurl

I got another box packed... so I get to post for about ten to 15 min


----------



## engineergurl

we were actually denied for adoption last time we tried... it sucked


----------



## blybrook PE

When your loved one is gone for long periods of time, pets can help with the seperation anxiety that "typically" occurs


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> just how I was raised... Probably yet another reason people think I'm older than I am


Yeah I say wise things all the time and people STILL think I'm a teenager.


----------



## blybrook PE

congrats on finishing off another box!


----------



## engineergurl

so now I'm alone after sharing that, figures, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

YMZ PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> just how I was raised... Probably yet another reason people think I'm older than I am
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I say wise things all the time and people STILL think I'm a teenager.
Click to expand...

Looks aren't everything. Too many people judge the book by its cover!


----------



## engineergurl

so you guys are anonymous? wth?


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> we were actually denied for adoption last time we tried... it sucked


Are you planning to try applying again when your living situation is a little more settled (if ever)?


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> so now I'm alone after sharing that, figures, lol


yer not alone!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm not anon! must be a thread error


----------



## engineergurl

I really should be able to finish the kitchen and the living room and dining room tonight as it's only 6:30 EST...


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> so you guys are anonymous? wth?


Nah, just me. Did you catch my explanation earlier for why I prefer to stay anonymous?


----------



## blybrook PE

thats a good goal EG! it's early yet. Plenty of time to get things done


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, it says I'm by myself here... he he....

part of the reason we bought a house in Alabama is because they have less restrictive adoption requirements


----------



## YMZ PE

And you were still denied? WTH?


----------



## engineergurl

In North Carolina, we were denied because he is military


----------



## blybrook PE

good luck with the re-application process when you determine you are going to try again


----------



## engineergurl

but when we moved here, we had two houses with two mortgages... and then he and I didn't feel comfortable trying again


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> yeah, it says I'm by myself here... he he....


The admins could be playing games


----------



## engineergurl

plus he had just came home from Iraq and there were things to deal with that from that


----------



## engineergurl

we plan on applying again once we come back to Alabama and get re-settled...


----------



## YMZ PE

You still have many years ahead of you and so much love to give. No rush, right?


----------



## engineergurl

North Carolina did have a point, a military family is not exactly stable


----------



## blybrook PE

sorry, just had a fax number calling my cell phone


----------



## engineergurl

I'm gonna be 33 and he just turned 35... and we aren't obsessed with just getting a baby... any child under the age of 5 or so... possibly older depending on the situation


----------



## blybrook PE

well you'll probably get through the process easier the next time you have to deal with it as you've been through it once


----------



## engineergurl

I could have surgery and we could try, but our insurance wouldn't cover it, and like Bly said... so many that need good homes anyway


----------



## blybrook PE

all I can say is good luck to you and yer hubby


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, but getting denied is ALMOST as bad as a miscarriage...


----------



## engineergurl

not to go all preaching, but God will give us what we need and ask us to give what we can when He thinks it's time


----------



## engineergurl

trying to plan this party again during my breaks too


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> yeah, but getting denied is ALMOST as bad as a miscarriage...


Yeah. And takes up even more time and energy, if not more heartbreak, I imagine.


----------



## engineergurl

and now I really think I'm alone...


----------



## engineergurl

I've got Ana, Rex, PJ and Rizzo... although I'm a bit worried about Ana


----------



## YMZ PE

No I'm here


----------



## blybrook PE

You are NOT alone EG!


----------



## blybrook PE

Although you may / may not know us, we be here!


----------



## engineergurl

I think she may be starting to go blind


----------



## engineergurl

she's not that old, but her eyes are getting cloudy


----------



## YMZ PE

Is it operable?


----------



## engineergurl

and we have had a few accidents in the house lately


----------



## blybrook PE

that sucks. I've had one dog go blind in the past. Got so bad he couldn't maneuver through the house anymore


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, I think it's glacoma (sp?)


----------



## engineergurl

I got Ana when Mr.ArmyMan was deployed, she is the German Shepard


----------



## blybrook PE

that's hard to watch the animal go thru


----------



## engineergurl

her AKC name is actually Anaconda Von Bigfoot... lol... oooo wait, the picture of her eating DOTS!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

you got it to upload?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

her nails really need to be trimmed...


----------



## YMZ PE

AWWW


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> you got it to upload?


yeah, but not till today


----------



## blybrook PE

that's a great pic!


----------



## engineergurl

120-130 lbs of beautiful love


----------



## blybrook PE

most of the local SAR dogs are shepards. good batch of animals


----------



## blybrook PE

I like working with them


----------



## engineergurl

she will be 6 this September


----------



## engineergurl

very protective of me, unfortunatly, sometimes a bit too protective


----------



## blybrook PE

that's young to be dealing with glaucoma


----------



## engineergurl

She was a very social dog until the hubby came home from Iraq


----------



## YMZ PE

6...that's really young for glaucoma


----------



## blybrook PE

dogs are a great judge of character


----------



## engineergurl

Bly, I thought so too, but she really has all the symptoms... I need to get them all to the vet... I did the vaccines this year so they haven't been in a bit


----------



## blybrook PE

if she hadn't met your other half before, I can see the protective side being very active


----------



## engineergurl

I usually muzzel her out in public and crate her when friends come over, but we are working on that


----------



## blybrook PE

the vet will be able to tell you more about what's going on


----------



## engineergurl

now Rex he is one of my rescues...


----------



## YMZ PE

Are you planning to see the vet before the move?


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, well at least you've taken the necessary steps to keep her and others safe


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

I have to get the sedatives for the animals for the trip from the vet... gonna cost me a freaking arm and leg


----------



## YMZ PE

I guess Benadryl won't cut it for a 130lb dog...


----------



## engineergurl

Rex has taken a lot of work


----------



## blybrook PE

never had to use a sedative on a pet.

Boss just finished his other meeting.


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll have a good afternoon / evening. May check in later if I get a chance


----------



## blybrook PE

l8r for now


----------



## engineergurl

no, I won't medicate them on my own... I'll treat them for most stuff, but I take them in for a lot of stuff


----------



## engineergurl

lol, Bly, you try driving 640+ miles with two dogs and two cats...


----------



## YMZ PE

That's very responsible of you


----------



## engineergurl

okay guys, I need to go pack some more, I'll check back in after the rest of the dishes are packed up


----------



## YMZ PE

I've never tried medicating the dogs, but I've heard of people just using human medicine on dogs and cats cuz they didn't want to foot the vet bill


----------



## YMZ PE

I gotta go too, Baby YMZ woke up so now I gotta pick up Mini YMZ from preschool


----------



## YMZ PE

Was fun talking


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ- I love them too much... the DOT's incident yesterday, I went thru that entire garbage bag (and yes it was nasty) to make sure that they did't get any of the chocolate candy...


----------



## YMZ PE

Learned a lot about post vs. installation vs. base


----------



## YMZ PE

Brock ate an entire 24-pack of almond rocha before...he was fine


----------



## YMZ PE

But you never know


----------



## YMZ PE

So better safe than sorry


----------



## YMZ PE

OK enough deeking the dog, I gtg get the kid


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait i'm so close to lapsing cdc


----------



## YMZ PE

Few more


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## YMZ PE

And done.


----------



## engineergurl

11318... get my drunk txt on... I'll regret it in the morn


----------



## blybrook PE

Evening Post; have a good weekend


----------



## Master slacker

shti


----------



## engineergurl

really now..


----------



## pbrme

Gonna try to fill this page with the anchor man theme... Keepin' it real, WHILE keeping it safe:


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

a bit of randomness:


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

Ok, I'm done with this noise.


----------



## pbrme

cop'n out and running this to the next top


----------



## pbrme

not that anyone cares, but I'm up wayyyy past bed timey ...berrs flowing well.


----------



## pbrme

GOt MM 3rd planet on in the background.


----------



## pbrme

That's how the world began


----------



## pbrme

and that's how the world will ehyend.


----------



## pbrme

and another had been found


----------



## pbrme

another ocean on the planet


----------



## pbrme

given that our bloodwas just like the atlantic


----------



## pbrme

and I'm durnk


----------



## pbrme

I love scotch


----------



## pbrme

...Scotchy, scotch scotch


----------



## pbrme

^Edit: Top


----------



## pbrme

K, nap time. outie like a belly button.


----------



## engineergurl

. YMZ help me out!


----------



## engineergurl

Mental note... as productive as I was yesterday...I should not end the nite vid chatting with someone on the west coast... up way too late


----------



## engineergurl

But the kitchen is packed


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Definitely cause for celebration


----------



## YMZ PE

Chillin today post


----------



## YMZ PE

Maybe shop for some camping gear, take the kids to the park, hang out in the hot tub


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

engineergurl said:


> Mental note... as productive as I was yesterday...I should not end the nite vid chatting with someone on the west coast... up way too late


You talked to my ex wife? She's on the left coast. ACtually, she's in Boston today. I need to crash a wedding.


----------



## engineergurl

I am starting to loose momentum... found another cupboard in the kitchen that I hadn't emptied... I dislike not having organization in my home... interesting, part of this process... I have been weighing each box for various reasons and I have over 400 pounds of kitchen boxes, and over 300 pounds of books packed into boxes so far...


----------



## engineergurl

if this rate keeps up, I might actually make money on this move by doing it by myself


----------



## engineergurl

glad I have solid wood furniture in most of the rooms


----------



## engineergurl

funny, all the boxes are averaging 30 to 40 lbs...


----------



## engineergurl

5000 lbs and I should break even for moving costs... anything over I'll end up paying taxes on, interesting way to look at it


----------



## engineergurl

we are allotted 11,000 lbs...


----------



## engineergurl

of course, I am doing all the work... and that moving cost doesn't include the food and beer for the "moving party" next weekend...


----------



## engineergurl

we also have the entire apartment to empty out too... I forgot about that


----------



## engineergurl

why does my dog always put her foot in the water bowl when she is drinking water?


----------



## engineergurl

lots of doggie foot prints around the house, which is a mess anyway


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I am going to go pack two more boxes...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I just moved recently. IT sucked more balls than a bowling alley birthday party.


----------



## engineergurl

so is it okay to pack all the pillows and clothes in garbage bags? lol


----------



## engineergurl

to save money, I have been hitting up the MRF (materials recycle facility) on post for boxes and packing material.


----------



## engineergurl

this also means, I can't choose the size of the boxes


----------



## engineergurl

but hey, it's all free... and eco friendly I guess...


----------



## engineergurl

right now, I am gross, there is dirt under my fingernails, and I think I smell pretty bad


----------



## engineergurl

but hey, free labor, ha ha ha


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if I divide all the hours I am spending by what I get paid, if we are actually going to make money... you better believe when that check comes, it's mine


----------



## engineergurl

I need to make a doc appt and try to get in before I leave


----------



## engineergurl

it would be nice to have a full stash of my perscriptions so I won't have to do that when I get there


----------



## engineergurl

already took care of the dental appt


----------



## engineergurl

I also need to go buy a crap ton of stuff


----------



## engineergurl

I need a second kitty carrier


----------



## engineergurl

one of those barriers to keep the dogs in the cargo area for the trip


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha, this one is funny, I need to get a ball for the hitch.... I almost posted I need to go buy some balls


----------



## engineergurl

I got distracted a bit tonight, found my highschool year books


----------



## engineergurl

okay, going to go pack two more boxes


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Are you done for the night or still packing (while drinking)?


----------



## YMZ PE

I got nothing done today. Literally had a baby on my back all day - she screams her head off when I try to put her down. It's one of those days.


----------



## YMZ PE

Cleaned two bathrooms and the kitchen, so I guess the day wasn't a total loss.


----------



## YMZ PE

I really need more structure to my weekends though...before I started the current job it was wake up the kids, get em fed and exhaust em at the playground, do work while they nap, more playtime and then bed and more work


----------



## YMZ PE

Now that I never bring work home, there's not much incentive for me to be responsible on the weekends


----------



## YMZ PE

Maybe I need to clarify what the heck it is I want to be doing with my time, at this point in my life


----------



## YMZ PE

A bunch of my college girlfriends have switched careers and are globe-trotting, volunteering for the UN, going to Ivy League business schools, and generally living up the single life


----------



## YMZ PE

And while I'm grateful and happy with how stable my life has been so far, at some point (not sure when) I want to globe trot and be spontaneous and adventurous, the way I had imagined my 20s would be


----------



## YMZ PE

I feel like the best years of my life are still ahead of me, I just need some sort of vision to keep in mind so I don't become a mindless suburban yuppie with no sense of adventure


----------



## YMZ PE

But who knows, maybe by the time the kids are old enough that I feel more comfortable trying to live my own life again, I won't care anymore


----------



## YMZ PE

Now the baby's trying to eat my face, better get the Tylenol for her teething


----------



## YMZ PE

one more thing


----------



## YMZ PE

TOP


----------



## engineergurl

I read that last one, and thought, please tell me TOP! lmao...


----------



## engineergurl

More packing today...wahooo


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Now the baby's trying to eat my face, better get the Tylenol for her teething


Did you give it a bath in bath salts?


----------



## pbrme

Morning Post


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the baby's trying to eat my face, better get the Tylenol for her teething
> 
> 
> 
> Did you give it a bath in bath salts?
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## cdcengineer

after fishing post


----------



## knight1fox3

catching up post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> see, this is why kf will never catch me...lol





blybrook PE said:


> yeah, he doesn't get very active





blybrook PE said:


> just little spirts here and there





YMZ PE said:


> Then I'll work on knightfox, mua ha ha





blybrook PE said:


> Fox is trying to pass EG


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!! :thumbs:

Haven't been to active in the 15k thread as I've really been focusing on getting a number of transmittals out for various nuclear plants. And most of my other "spare" time has been dedicated to grad school. Though that is done for the next month or so.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> basically one class every other year


Been taking it slow myself, one class a year. The wife just finished her masters too.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I'm curious, why no plans for kids?


Because I haven't yet heard anyone tell me the positives of this. LOL



YMZ PE said:


> I got nothing done today. Literally had a baby on my back all day - she screams her head off when I try to put her down. It's one of those days.


See above.



YMZ PE said:


> And while I'm grateful and happy with how stable my life has been so far, at some point (not sure when) I want to globe trot and be spontaneous and adventurous, the way I had imagined my 20s would be


Ah but once you are much older, your drive and desire dwindles for doing such things. Which is why it's probably better to do this at a younger age and before kids too. &lt;----hey! another reason against. lol


----------



## knight1fox3

and good night post


----------



## YMZ PE

West coast post


----------



## YMZ PE

When I get older, I'm gonna have a LOT more money to do the fun stuff


----------



## YMZ PE

Meanwhile some of my friends adopted after they were in their forties, so now they're going to be putting their kids through school when they should be retired


----------



## YMZ PE

My kids will be out of the house by the time I'm in my forties. I'll still be young enough to want to travel and play by then, but I'll also be a lot wiser and more confident and generally able to deal with whatever the winds of change blow my way. Plus I'll have the aforementioned phatty money and airplane hangar to assist me in my travels.


----------



## YMZ PE

Don't get me wrong, I don't judge anyone for choosing not to have children at all. That's between you and your partner. For me personally though, I would hate to have passed my window for child rearing only to regret it when I'm old. I imagine it's very depressing to be elderly and feel like you haven't positively influenced someone who's going to outlive you by a generation, whether it's your own kids or someone you mentored.

Crap, now I want to watch Up. The first ten minutes of that movie always make me cry.


----------



## YMZ PE

Last thing:



knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, why no plans for kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I haven't yet heard anyone tell me the positives of this. LOL
Click to expand...

I don't think people ever talk about the positives of having kids because it LITERALLY goes without saying. That's like asking why people develop friendships or why PBR is better than Bud.


----------



## Krakosky

Good morning post.


----------



## engineergurl

It's gonna be a good week... Got back comments on the report I wrote, should be finished soon, Working on another one, one of my friends (and old coworker) starts back to work today, AND I work two days, then am off for two days, then work one... how cool is that!


----------



## cdcengineer

YMZ, what the hell were you ranting about kids for in here late last night post?


----------



## YMZ PE

It was in response to knightfox.


----------



## YMZ PE

Plus it wasn't late here on the west coast.


----------



## engineergurl

TIME ZONES!


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> When I get older, I'm gonna have a LOT more money to do the fun stuff


Perhaps. But not the way this economy and government is going lately. Just sayin'...


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Meanwhile some of my friends adopted after they were in their forties, so now they're going to be putting their kids through school when they should be retired


True dat.


----------



## knight1fox3

Morning post!


----------



## knight1fox3

Middle of the week holiday post!


----------



## knight1fox3

See you all in the drunk tank on Tuesday post! lol


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm....too many kids discussions on this page, time for a new one me thinks...


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to next page!

The setup


----------



## knight1fox3

And ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Bly and YMZ probably aren't even up yet post...


----------



## engineergurl

that all depends on if they are early risers or not...


----------



## knight1fox3

True...


----------



## pbrme

morning post


----------



## pbrme

&lt;--- Not an early riser,... they call me the closer.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> &lt;--- Not an early riser,... they call me the hoser.


Fix'd


----------



## pbrme

:beerbang: Here's to a short work week!


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Bly and YMZ probably aren't even up yet post...


I've been at work for over an hour now, fool.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> :beerbang: Here's to a short work week!


+1


----------



## pbrme

I eat pieces of post like you for breakfast.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> I eat pieces of post like you for breakfast.


You eat post for breakfast?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat pieces of post like you for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You eat post for breakfast?
Click to expand...

I just may...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat pieces of post like you for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You eat post for breakfast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just may...
Click to expand...

With some hay...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat pieces of post like you for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You eat post for breakfast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just may...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With some hay...
Click to expand...

Down by the bay...


----------



## pbrme

auhhhh...


----------



## pbrme

Not feeling tooo good.


----------



## pbrme

I feel like I've got to take a major post.

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> :beerbang: Here's to a short work week!


Indeed!


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I've been at work for over an hour now, fool.


Who you callin' fool?!


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## pbrme

_*Runs off to push out a page post*_


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> "Push" it PBR...


"Who does number post work for??"


----------



## knight1fox3

"Push" it PBR...


----------



## pbrme

"Who does number post work for??"


----------



## pbrme

"Who does number post work for??"


----------



## pbrme

"Who does number post work for??"


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## pbrme

"Who does number 2 post work for??"


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> _How about a courtesy flush in there?_


Don't distract me...


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## pbrme

"Who does number 2 post work for??"


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## pbrme

"Who does number 2 post work for??"


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## pbrme

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

_How about a courtesy flush in there?_


----------



## pbrme

Ehhhhhh....


----------



## pbrme

*Flushing sound*


----------



## pbrme

Thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## knight1fox3

Off to a meeting post, don't blow an o-ring...


----------



## engineergurl

thinking about lunch post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> thinking about lunch *moonshine* post


fixt


----------



## engineergurl

got a guy, said if I brought him some mason jars, he would give me more... don't know what flavor he has...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Still on vacation post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

will probably get back to serious spamming after the holiday


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post...


----------



## blybrook PE

and I've been up since 10am EST; just not near an internet connection,


----------



## snickerd3

eb.com becomes read only when I use my kindle fire....weird.


----------



## blybrook PE

nice, gotta love those "security" features...


----------



## engineergurl

security!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

pushing to 15k post


----------



## cdcengineer

getting closer


----------



## cdcengineer

even closer


----------



## cdcengineer

closer yet


----------



## cdcengineer

can we finish this b4 the 4th


----------



## cdcengineer

doubt it with the on vacation syndrome going on


----------



## cdcengineer

I might as well be on vacation


----------



## cdcengineer

Instead I'm posting


----------



## cdcengineer

no good reason


----------



## cdcengineer

just continual posting


----------



## cdcengineer

noone here to help


----------



## cdcengineer

keep swimming


----------



## cdcengineer

keep swimming


----------



## cdcengineer

shut up Dory


----------



## cdcengineer

go ahead


----------



## cdcengineer

post again


----------



## cdcengineer

don;t mimd if I do


----------



## cdcengineer

that would be mind


----------



## cdcengineer

and yet again


----------



## cdcengineer

need autocorrect


----------



## cdcengineer

running now


----------



## cdcengineer

need billable work


----------



## cdcengineer

and posting would be done


----------



## cdcengineer

~3500 till 15k


----------



## cdcengineer

that's 3 days worth at the current pace


----------



## cdcengineer

will the admin ahut er' down b4 that


----------



## cdcengineer

shut er' down


----------



## cdcengineer

again


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

might as well finish the page


----------



## cdcengineer

maybe get a top outta the deal


----------



## cdcengineer

here we go


----------



## cdcengineer

keep moving


----------



## cdcengineer

keep typing


----------



## cdcengineer

and typing

Edit: Top!


----------



## cdcengineer

and posting


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm spent


----------



## cdcengineer

1400 posts


----------



## cdcengineer

these threads maker it easy to bulk the post count


----------



## cdcengineer

c'mon Bly


----------



## cdcengineer

Let's get to 12k


----------



## cdcengineer

we may have beat the record for fastest to 10k


----------



## cdcengineer

keep posting


----------



## cdcengineer

phone ain;t ringing


----------



## cdcengineer

people aren't paying


----------



## cdcengineer

Dex, I was in Gunnison gorge this weekend


----------



## cdcengineer

Damn good fishin'


----------



## cdcengineer

As always


----------



## cdcengineer

posty post


----------



## cdcengineer

No takers?


----------



## pbrme

The hell's going on in here?


----------



## cdcengineer

get it


----------



## cdcengineer

got it


----------



## cdcengineer

good


----------



## pbrme

Them's spammin going on yar.


----------



## pbrme

sloow downnn


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> The hell's going on in here?


Posting alone to keep it going


----------



## pbrme

The spams a' cookin


----------



## cdcengineer

why slow down


----------



## cdcengineer

yeah it is


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hell's going on in here?
> 
> 
> 
> Posting alone to keep it going
Click to expand...

Your a lone wolf


----------



## pbrme

spam


----------



## cdcengineer

Spam gravy with that?


----------



## pbrme

SPAM


----------



## cdcengineer

Lone nerd


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

with no work


----------



## cdcengineer

spam sandwich


----------



## pbrme

Would you like some freshly ground post for your spam?


----------



## cdcengineer

fries with that


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

post will offset the spam


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> fries with that


an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

keep you regular


----------



## pbrme

an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

no and then


----------



## pbrme

an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

no and then


----------



## pbrme

an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

where's my car


----------



## pbrme

an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

no and then


----------



## pbrme

an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

setup


----------



## pbrme

here we go...


----------



## cdcengineer

got it


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

running now


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

a little help here


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

what is chutney


----------



## cdcengineer

no chutney for me


----------



## pbrme

I get by with a little help


----------



## cdcengineer

just spam


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> what is chutney


sound it out


----------



## cdcengineer

from my friends


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

apple butter


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

and spam


----------



## cdcengineer

deep fried spam


----------



## cdcengineer

spam bacon


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> apple butter


and the booze witda fur


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

is there anybody out there


----------



## pbrme

Spam chutney on your Post?


----------



## cdcengineer

spam alishous


----------



## pbrme

just nod if you can see me


----------



## cdcengineer

spam tastic


----------



## cdcengineer

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pbrme

is there anyone home


----------



## pbrme

relaxxxxxxx


----------



## pbrme

i need some information....


----------



## cdcengineer

Is there anybody home


----------



## pbrme

first......


----------



## cdcengineer

goooood


----------



## pbrme

just the basic facts


----------



## pbrme

can you show me where it hurts


----------



## cdcengineer

don;t know the lyrics by heart post


----------



## cdcengineer

there is no pain


----------



## pbrme

there is no pain you are receding


----------



## cdcengineer

you are


----------



## cdcengineer

no simple


----------



## pbrme

a distant ship's smoke


----------



## cdcengineer

on the horizon


----------



## pbrme

on the horizon


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> on the horizon


you got one!!!


----------



## pbrme

you are only comming thru in waves


----------



## cdcengineer

what I miss


----------



## pbrme

your lips move


----------



## cdcengineer

phone rang

Edit: Top


----------



## pbrme

but I can't here what your saying


----------



## cdcengineer

but I can't hear what your


----------



## pbrme

when I was a child


----------



## cdcengineer

page down


----------



## pbrme

I had a fever


----------



## cdcengineer

I ahd a fever


----------



## pbrme

my hands felt just like


----------



## pbrme

two baloooons


----------



## pbrme

now i've got that fever once again


----------



## pbrme

I can't explain


----------



## pbrme

you would not understand...


----------



## pbrme

this is not how I am


----------



## pbrme

but eyyyyyyeeeeee.....


----------



## cdcengineer

you could not understand


----------



## cdcengineer

have become


----------



## pbrme

have become comftorbly num.....


----------



## cdcengineer

comfortably


----------



## cdcengineer

Numb


----------



## pbrme

beeedy beeeeem,....


----------



## cdcengineer

12k not far now


----------



## cdcengineer

Ok Ok ok


----------



## pbrme

buuuhd ddab beeee booooda boooo


----------



## pbrme

buuuhd ddab beeee booooda boooo


----------



## pbrme

Just a little pin prick


----------



## pbrme

there'll be no...


----------



## pbrme

AHHHHH,, ahhhh, ahhhh


----------



## pbrme

but you may feel a little sick


----------



## pbrme

can you stand-up


----------



## pbrme

stand-up,stand-up


----------



## pbrme

I do believe it's working


----------



## pbrme

good


----------



## pbrme

That'll keep you going for the show


----------



## pbrme

common it's time to go


----------



## pbrme

__________________________________________________________I've got a fever


----------



## pbrme

and the only prescription...


----------



## pbrme

is more SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

A one...


----------



## pbrme

... and a dose


----------



## blybrook PE

you sure?


----------



## pbrme

a trey's


----------



## blybrook PE

dose o' what?


----------



## blybrook PE

booze?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> you sure?


do you always answer a question with a question?


----------



## blybrook PE

a shot?


----------



## pbrme

Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> do you always answer a question with a question?
Click to expand...

Don't you?


----------



## blybrook PE

are you the key master?


----------



## pbrme

Who's a gigga wha?


----------



## blybrook PE

is this a morning spam fest?


----------



## blybrook PE

gigga who


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> do you always answer a question with a question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you?
Click to expand...

Do what?


----------



## blybrook PE

^^TOP


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> is this a morning spam fest?


CD was making spam and eggs for breakfast


----------



## pbrme

It's just like pulling off a band aid...


----------



## pbrme

ahh One,


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, did he die down for a while?

I think several people passed him


----------



## pbrme

anda Two,


----------



## pbrme

anda....


----------



## blybrook PE

he has some spamming to do to catch up


----------



## pbrme

WE GOT A BLEEDER!!!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> he has some spamming to do to catch up


YUp


----------



## blybrook PE

and I see you passed my count handsomely too; congrats


----------



## pbrme

So how was your weekend Bly?


----------



## blybrook PE

you should have the top spot in this thread this go around anyway!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> and I see you passed my count handsomely too; congrats


Did I? Haven't been keeping track


----------



## blybrook PE

good; didn't get as much done as I wanted, but I did get my '12 repaired


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> you should have the top spot in this thread this go around anyway!


Make it so number 1


----------



## blybrook PE

I was ahead by 20 earlier, now yer almost 80 up


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> good; didn't get as much done as I wanted, but I did get my '12 repaired


What did you have to do?


----------



## blybrook PE

I thinks, I just looked at it quickly; but yer ahead


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I was ahead by 20 earlier, now yer almost 80 up


you got plenty of time to close that gap.


----------



## blybrook PE

I had to replace the power steering cooler; rubbed a hole in the line with the front hitch


----------



## pbrme

I just want to break 6k today.


----------



## blybrook PE

I won't really bother trying to close the gap


----------



## blybrook PE

yer not that far off to get there


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I had to replace the power steering cooler; rubbed a hole in the line with the front hitch


How long did it take you?


----------



## blybrook PE

and it wasn't covered by warranty since it was an aftermarket part that did the damage that the stealership refused to install


----------



## blybrook PE

about 5 hours total; had to really disassemble the front end and pull the hitch off, then put it back on


----------



## cdcengineer

back on


----------



## blybrook PE

coulda been faster, but didn't want to loose any of the f'n plastic fasteners in the grass / dirt


----------



## pbrme

^ Ha, Stealership


----------



## cdcengineer

Dealers suck


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> coulda been faster, but didn't want to loose any of the f'n plastic fasteners in the grass / dirt


Yeah, I hear that.


----------



## blybrook PE

yes they do; and there's only one dodge dealer within 300 miles. Two in the state!


----------



## cdcengineer

They're nice selling the vehicle to ya'


----------



## blybrook PE

BOTH of them are crooks!


----------



## cdcengineer

Then they f%$k you in the drive-thru


----------



## pbrme

Those plastic plugs are soooo cheap tho. next time your in town stock up on them at the schucks/o'rly place and not have to worry next time.


----------



## cdcengineer

the lot of em'


----------



## blybrook PE

I gave the saleswoman hell throughout the deal


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Then they f%$k you in the drive-thru


an den?


----------



## cdcengineer

what makes the steering wheel feel bouncy / loose on roguh roads?


----------



## blybrook PE

I agree on the plugs being cheap; some were snap rivets that shucks doesn't carry


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I gave the saleswoman hell throughout the deal


offer to take her out for drinks?


----------



## cdcengineer

No an den'


----------



## Dark Knight

Have nothing to say. Just want to be part of this.


----------



## cdcengineer

what was the AM part


----------



## blybrook PE

could be worn shocks, low fluid, bad ball joints, alignment issues, bad tie rod ends, etc...


----------



## cdcengineer

Jump in anywhere DK


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> what makes the steering wheel feel bouncy / loose on roguh roads?


loose knuckles


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> could be worn shocks, low fluid, bad ball joints, alignment issues, bad tie rod ends, etc...


I'll go with tie rods


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the saleswoman hell throughout the deal
> 
> 
> 
> offer to take her out for drinks?
Click to expand...

Hell no! She didn't like the "list" I put together as my build sheet. So I made it tough


----------



## pbrme

limp wrists


----------



## cdcengineer

2001 tacoma now feels like the wifes 96'


----------



## blybrook PE

you can check most everything yerself in a couple hours


----------



## blybrook PE

could also be bearings, they tend to give a bounce.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> what makes the steering wheel feel bouncy / loose on roguh roads?
> 
> 
> 
> loose knuckles
Click to expand...

that or the rainbow sticker on your rear end...


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> limp wrists


Lousy date


----------



## cdcengineer

More lie a jiggle than a bounce


----------



## blybrook PE

does it happen straight road sections, corners, or rough roads only?


----------



## cdcengineer

You can feel it in the steering wheel


----------



## Dark Knight

:bio:


----------



## cdcengineer

Rough rds only


----------



## cdcengineer

4 wheeling to the trail head


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> feels like the wife's 96


:blink:


----------



## blybrook PE

another option *very rare* is the rag joint is starting to go, OR the steering box is getting loose on the frame


----------



## cdcengineer

Her truck has always done it (bought it used)


----------



## cdcengineer

Doubt it's the steering box


----------



## blybrook PE

from rough roads only, I'm going to lean towards bearings or front CV joints


----------



## pbrme

Dark Knight said:


> :bio:


Ohh, It's already been... barro-en


----------



## cdcengineer

I bought this vehicle new and now it's startign to decline


----------



## blybrook PE

plus you mentioned being in 4x


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bio:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, It's already been... barro-en
Click to expand...

broughten


----------



## Dark Knight

barro-en?


----------



## pbrme

Loose box eh?


----------



## cdcengineer

Not in 4wd, just 4 wheel roads (too rough for a car)


----------



## blybrook PE

if the joints are vibrating; or out of whack, they'll give you a nasty vibration through the wheel; do you hear any clicking while taking corners?


----------



## Dark Knight

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bio:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, It's already been... barro-en
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> broughten
Click to expand...

Never mind.


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> Loose box eh?


Did I say lousy date


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> if the joints are vibrating; or out of whack, they'll give you a nasty vibration through the wheel; do you hear any clicking while taking corners?


No clicking


----------



## pbrme

Dark Knight said:


> barro-en?


slang for broughtten


----------



## pbrme

Wait, what's going on agian?


----------



## cdcengineer

Justy feels like if the front end was jacked up and i wasn't as weak as i am, that the front wheels could be moved back and forth and 1/8"


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, those types of roads. Ok, here's a simple check:

Climb under the truck with all 4wheels on the ground. Grab each Tie Rod End (TRE) and give it a good pull; you should have ~1/8" max movement, any more and it's probably time to visit the shop


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> Wait, what's going on agian?


Spam central


----------



## pbrme

heh heh, that's the theme from Funky Town


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds more and more like TRE's and an alignment is needed


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> ah, those types of roads. Ok, here's a simple check:
> 
> Climb under the truck with all 4wheels on the ground. Grab each Tie Rod End (TRE) and give it a good pull; you should have ~1/8" max movement, any more and it's probably time to visit the shop


Are tie rods a home repair possibility


----------



## blybrook PE

Revenge of da Nerds


----------



## pbrme

mother didn't have to be soooo...


----------



## cdcengineer

Never had an alignment in 120k


----------



## pbrme

HIgh


----------



## blybrook PE

cdcengineer said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, those types of roads. Ok, here's a simple check:
> 
> Climb under the truck with all 4wheels on the ground. Grab each Tie Rod End (TRE) and give it a good pull; you should have ~1/8" max movement, any more and it's probably time to visit the shop
> 
> 
> 
> Are tie rods a home repair possibility
Click to expand...

You can change them out yourself with a pickle fork easily enough. You'll still want to visit the shop for the re-alignment though


----------



## cdcengineer

No pull on the highway


----------



## pbrme

pooop


----------



## pbrme

setup


----------



## cdcengineer

party time


----------



## pbrme

setup


----------



## cdcengineer

setup


----------



## pbrme

and top


----------



## blybrook PE

just be sure to count the turns / threads before pulling the old one out of the sleeve to get the new one "close" to where the old one was


----------



## cdcengineer

get er' done


----------



## pbrme

Is that poop?


----------



## blybrook PE

TRE's are one of the easier things to replace w/ front end work


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> just be sure to count the turns / threads before pulling the old one out of the sleeve to get the new one "close" to where the old one was


Thx, I'll check em' this weekend


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, we were playing truth or dare earlier.


----------



## blybrook PE

don't forget to wipe, THEN flush


----------



## cdcengineer

Or maybe today if I quit the spam fest


----------



## pbrme

No one's ever talked to me like that before.


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> Yeah, we were playing truth or dare earlier.


that could be interesting on a board like this...


----------



## cdcengineer

wash hands too


----------



## blybrook PE

but why quit? it's a short week, are we gonna get to 15k this week or not?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> No one's ever talked to me like that before.


That's probably because they've always had a mouth full of your wife's box.


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna f5


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> but why quit? it's a short week, are we gonna get to 15k this week or not?


I said oh shitchya muffuka


----------



## pbrme

spamer fish


----------



## blybrook PE

I believe Shucks / Orielly still rents out pickle forks instead of buying one if you don't have 'em. Also, if you get the parts price off their website (print the page), and it's less than in the store, they'll match it


----------



## pbrme

Spam?


----------



## blybrook PE

gone fishin


----------



## blybrook PE

spam as bait


----------



## blybrook PE

wonder if that'll bring in dog sharks


----------



## blybrook PE

may have to bring that up with the cap'n


----------



## pbrme

Who wants to play truth or dare?


----------



## blybrook PE

when I go out in PWS in a couple weeks


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> may have to bring that up with the cap'n


bring up what?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> when I go out in PWS in a couple weeks


Is this like Pwnage-ing a Boon?


----------



## pbrme

I made Poopy in my dypie!


----------



## pbrme

Wow this died down.


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## blybrook PE

it's spam time


----------



## pbrme

postq


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> it's spam time


and go.


----------



## blybrook PE

boss was near desk... PWS is Prince William Sound


----------



## blybrook PE

will be out fishin for 'buts


----------



## pbrme

167 till 12k


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> I believe Shucks / Orielly still rents out pickle forks instead of buying one if you don't have 'em. Also, if you get the parts price off their website (print the page), and it's less than in the store, they'll match it


Thx. They just opened an O'reillys here


----------



## blybrook PE

even though I still got 30# in the freezer


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> will be out fishin for 'buts


That's right. forgot


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> Who wants to play truth or dare?


Need chix


----------



## blybrook PE

every little bit helps!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> even though I still got 30# in the freezer


30 pak of Hamms?


----------



## blybrook PE

the chix will probably be back later


----------



## pbrme

Dude, switch to PBR.


----------



## cdcengineer

let;'s get to 12k


----------



## cdcengineer

the night shift can get to 13k


----------



## blybrook PE

30# of 'but in 1# vaccuum paks


----------



## cdcengineer

post again


----------



## pbrme

post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.


----------



## cdcengineer

and agian


----------



## blybrook PE

fine by me, we're almost there


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll see if this cap'n lets us take booze on the boat


----------



## cdcengineer

contractor's coming gotta go soon


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.


^this


----------



## blybrook PE

very few do anymore


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> I'll see if this cap'n lets us take booze on the boat


If they want tips they will


----------



## blybrook PE

we've gotta get to 12k for CDC


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I'll see if this cap'n lets us take booze on the boat


never met one that stern


----------



## cdcengineer

post


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

^this


----------



## blybrook PE

yes &amp; no; depends on the crew &amp; other guests


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

^this


----------



## cdcengineer

don't do it on my acct


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> yes &amp; no; depends on the crew &amp; other guests


don't be a puss


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

^this


----------



## blybrook PE

if I went out on the same boat as last year, it wasn't a problem; got a new cap'n this go around


----------



## cdcengineer

coozy or cups to hide said PBR will work


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

^this


----------



## cdcengineer

flask could work


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

Gonna try... If nuthin else, will get one fishin for pinks at Allison Point that way


----------



## cdcengineer

keep it going


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> coozy or cups to hide said PBR will work


a sneeky in a cargo pocky will work as well


----------



## cdcengineer

spam fest 12'


----------



## cdcengineer

lunch time


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a pic of 'but fishing with a pBr in hand just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna try... If nuthin else, will get one fishin for pinks at Allison Point that way
Click to expand...

aight!


----------



## blybrook PE

cause I'm gonna have some extra time to go after a few pinks while I'm down there. Heard they're starting to come in


----------



## cdcengineer

40 posts each


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> lunch time


must


----------



## blybrook PE

now I gotta go find PBR in the store


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> must
Click to expand...

resist


----------



## cdcengineer

beware of the spam


----------



## blybrook PE

we'll get to 12k easily


----------



## cdcengineer

getting hungry


----------



## blybrook PE

spam fest '12


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> now I gotta go find PBR in the store


You gotta know someone who know's someone up there kinda place?


----------



## cdcengineer

with very little effort


----------



## blybrook PE

4th of July spam rocket


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> must
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> resist
Click to expand...

urge


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> must
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> resist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> urge
Click to expand...

to


----------



## cdcengineer

this forum was kept up nicley over the weekend


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta go find PBR in the store
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta know someone who know's someone up there kinda place?
Click to expand...

Nah, just gotta find one of the 8 stores that carries it


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> must
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> resist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> urge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to
Click to expand...

frommage


----------



## cdcengineer

spam a lama ding dong


----------



## cdcengineer

bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

it looked like it got hit a little over the weekend


----------



## cdcengineer

turkey blt


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers &amp; Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOM


----------



## cdcengineer

spam again


----------



## blybrook PE

Goes the dynomite


----------



## blybrook PE

spam fest '12


----------



## cdcengineer

hookers and blow always helps


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta go find PBR in the store
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta know someone who know's someone up there kinda place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, just gotta find one of the 8 stores that carries it
Click to expand...

When you do, you remember it for-evv-er


----------



## cdcengineer

to get the spam done


----------



## blybrook PE

no copy paste posting this trip


----------



## blybrook PE

Agreed PBR


----------



## cdcengineer

Champange of beeers


----------



## engineergurl

The lack of sleep from the storms last night is catching up with me...


----------



## blybrook PE

especially if the eb.com convention ever makes its way up hither


----------



## cdcengineer

copy paste is for qwitterz


----------



## blybrook PE

Welcome EG


----------



## cdcengineer

right er'


----------



## pbrme

Blowcon &amp; Hookam


----------



## blybrook PE

we're pushin to 12k this morning... Dogs keep you up howling?


----------



## cdcengineer

spam away


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Agreed PBR


agreeed


----------



## blybrook PE

storms are fun!


----------



## cdcengineer

howlers


----------



## blybrook PE

heard the East Coast is having some power problems


----------



## blybrook PE

growlers


----------



## cdcengineer

we need a storm here to avoid the fires


----------



## pbrme

EG, try ear plugs.


----------



## blybrook PE

we do have a few microbreweries locally


----------



## cdcengineer

dont want the house to burn before the remodel is complete


----------



## blybrook PE

the storms can start more fires than they help though


----------



## cdcengineer

micro brew is good


----------



## pbrme

fire works were getting one of our pooches all worked up


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> the storms can start more fires than they help though


tru dat


----------



## blybrook PE

if there's enough rain and less lightening, then they're good storms


----------



## cdcengineer

or after complete either


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> we do have a few microbreweries locally


what are they called, I'd like to find some


----------



## blybrook PE

I havn't gotten any fireworks past couple years. Hard to see 'em when there's no dark


----------



## cdcengineer

Monsoon in July is coming


----------



## cdcengineer

Fireworks cancelled here


----------



## pbrme

hoof

Arted


----------



## blybrook PE

One is Silver Gulch Brewery


----------



## cdcengineer

Damn drought


----------



## cdcengineer

Guinness


----------



## blybrook PE

they've got a restaurant and bar; a couple meeting rooms too


----------



## cdcengineer

Equals


----------



## cdcengineer

Mothers


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer to the 12k


----------



## cdcengineer

Milk


----------



## cdcengineer

Damn, gotta go


----------



## blybrook PE

another couple should get us there


----------



## cdcengineer

Bring it home folks


----------



## blybrook PE

already? K, have fun CDC


----------



## cdcengineer

51 more


----------



## blybrook PE

nearing it again


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 50 to go


----------



## pbrme

sorry, phone call


----------



## blybrook PE

mentioned beer and PBR disappeared...


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, well CDC is out, EG must be catching up on the past happenings


----------



## pbrme

what's the other called/


----------



## blybrook PE

so we gotta push this to 12k


----------



## pbrme

EG's gonna snipe the 12k, watch


----------



## blybrook PE

Alaska Brewing Company (they're in Anchorage)


----------



## pbrme

Let's do this chit. Like a...


----------



## blybrook PE

she might


----------



## blybrook PE

my mistake, ABC is in Juneau, distribution in ANchorage


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Alaska Brewing Company (they're in Anchorage)


I've had this.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> my mistake, ABC is in Juneau, distribution in ANchorage


They have a dark IPA that's delish


----------



## blybrook PE

there's a couple other smaller firms too


----------



## pbrme

We've got one in my town called Ice Harbor Brewery


----------



## blybrook PE

most people like their stout of the amber


----------



## blybrook PE

hadn't heard of that one


----------



## pbrme

And another called White Bluffs, which is a stones throw from my work.


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer


----------



## pbrme

White Bluffs makes one tap they call Bluff Diver IPA.


----------



## blybrook PE

I've heard of a few others, but they're all really small


----------



## blybrook PE

Interesting name


----------



## pbrme

It's good to change the pallet up once in a while


----------



## pbrme

But PBR is the old standby


----------



## blybrook PE

there's always interesting names with breweries


----------



## pbrme

Good to keep a case around...


----------



## pbrme

for when buddy's scab beer, or for when the FIL shows up


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta have a standby


----------



## pbrme

Can't wait for the beer fridge in the garage tho.


----------



## blybrook PE

lol, that's always a good reason to have spares around


----------



## pbrme

Initially, it will be a beer fridge... then turn into spill over from house


----------



## blybrook PE

yer build almost complete then?


----------



## blybrook PE

the garage fridge usually goes that way, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

or will ya go for a true keggerator


----------



## pbrme

Wife doesn't like It when I dedicate one whole shelf to beer


----------



## blybrook PE

and keep PBR on tap?


----------



## blybrook PE

they rarely do


----------



## blybrook PE

around 10 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer


----------



## pbrme

Project is getting there, have some repair work to do to get done by Thurs.


----------



## blybrook PE

who's gonna snipe it?


----------



## pbrme

bring it!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

you get Wed off?


----------



## pbrme

Let's push


----------



## blybrook PE

it's nearly there


----------



## blybrook PE

push it


----------



## pbrme

almost!11


----------



## blybrook PE

sniped


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

LOLz


----------



## pbrme

BOOm


----------



## blybrook PE

I sniped the 12k, you got the top, lol


----------



## pbrme

and that folks is how they do it in the pros.


----------



## blybrook PE

k, I just noted I've got another 20 to go to 8.3k...


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, I've got WED. off


----------



## blybrook PE

and I see you got over 6k now; congrats


----------



## blybrook PE

that's a good day to get a bunch of work done around the yard, lol


----------



## pbrme

Oh shit

&lt;---passed 6K


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm hoping for good weather to get things done


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Yeah, I've got WED. off


and I've taken Thursday off, and Friday is a work day off....


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, spamming kept you too busy to catch the 6k milestone


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've got WED. off
> 
> 
> 
> and I've taken Thursday off, and Friday is a work day off....
Click to expand...

5 day weekend comming up... woot


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> LOL, spamming kept you too busy to catch the 6k milestone


I know right


----------



## blybrook PE

NICE! I thought about going for a 5 day weekend; but said f' it... I'll just skip out early if there's good weather


----------



## blybrook PE

that way I don't burn through vacation time


----------



## pbrme

Heading for Portland for a buddy's bachelor party on Friday.


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes being salaried has it's perks


----------



## pbrme

Did you lift test your house?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> sometimes being salaried has it's perks


yup


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like fun


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> Did you lift test your house?


Not yet. Gonna be refabbing a lift block tonight if I can; gonna do the lifts on Wednesday I hope


----------



## pbrme

Camping, disk golf, ping pong, arcade, and plenty of booze


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lift test your house?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. Gonna be refabbing a lift block tonight if I can; gonna do the lifts on Wednesday I hope
Click to expand...

good luck. let me know how it goes, it's kinda interesting to me


----------



## blybrook PE

I found another way to construct the lift block for one corner, so want to get another fabbed up before starting


----------



## pbrme

10 more and your at 8.3


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be happy if I can get it level!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep... I think I'll go rent the survey rod from HD tonight to get a better idea of how much lift I'm gonna be looking at


----------



## pbrme

Need to F5


----------



## blybrook PE

plus I doubt it'll sink anymore between now and later this week...


----------



## blybrook PE

I probably need to as well; I'm back on pg 239


----------



## blybrook PE

k, 4 more


----------



## pbrme

Everytime I F5, I see some active readers listed in the page... would be curious to know who've all been keeping up.


----------



## blybrook PE

3 more


----------



## blybrook PE

I see 'em too, don't really pay attention to it cause it's typically wrong for who's here


----------



## pbrme

yeah, gotta brake for lunch soon


----------



## blybrook PE

like EG bailed for a while


----------



## pbrme

and then there's the annons


----------



## blybrook PE

8.3K... Gotta go look through this 93 pg resubmittal that just showed up


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't see any anon's


----------



## pbrme

Next page push?


----------



## blybrook PE

usually it's JRE and YMZ


----------



## pbrme

like 7 more to go


----------



## blybrook PE

we're close enough, might as well


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, push to new page


----------



## pbrme

hookers and bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

new page, where are you?


----------



## blybrook PE

BLOW


----------



## pbrme

arrrrrrr


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## pbrme

damn


----------



## blybrook PE

There, here's a new page... Off to the submittal


----------



## blybrook PE

have a good lunch man!


----------



## pbrme

Will check back later this afternoon.


----------



## pbrme

Have fun on the submittal


----------



## pbrme

PBR out.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll try to, gonna go throw the stats into a post, then dig into this submittal


----------



## blybrook PE

Current Thread Stats:

pbrme 3935 blybrook PE 3911 Dexman PE 898 engineergurl 830 knight1fox3 620 cdcengineer 560 YMZ PE 404 envirotex 353 Master slacker 132 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 69 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 13 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 6 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## knight1fox3

What just happened here?


----------



## knight1fox3

Where did all these pages come from?


----------



## knight1fox3

I was gonna snipe the 12k!


----------



## knight1fox3

Guess I'll aim for the 13k instead.


----------



## knight1fox3

EG jumped 200 posts ahead of me.....GRRRRR


----------



## knight1fox3

And now CDC is at my heels...


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> Fireworks cancelled here


A good number of towns here have also cancelled their fireworks. We are in the upper 90s to low 100s every day this week. Phew...


----------



## cdcengineer

Fox, FYI I'm not trying to catch you. I just want to sere this thread hit 15k


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ha no worries. Just noticed your post count has jumped quite a bit since this thing started.


----------



## cdcengineer

keep posting


----------



## cdcengineer

shall we get this party started back up


----------



## cdcengineer

post it


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

one more time


----------



## cdcengineer

keep it going


----------



## cdcengineer

why not


----------



## cdcengineer

only way to 15k is to post


----------



## cdcengineer

every one gets it closer


----------



## cdcengineer

and closer


----------



## cdcengineer

even closer


----------



## cdcengineer

maybe I should go for 1600


----------



## cdcengineer

only 42 more


----------



## cdcengineer

wait 41


----------



## cdcengineer

Post it


----------



## cdcengineer

party time


----------



## cdcengineer

excellent


----------



## cdcengineer

go for it


----------



## cdcengineer

nothing to it


----------



## cdcengineer

but to


----------



## cdcengineer

do it


----------



## cdcengineer

5 second rule is catching me


----------



## cdcengineer

slow it down


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

everyone's at lunch


----------



## cdcengineer

go for it


----------



## cdcengineer

get er' done


----------



## knight1fox3

Whoa!


----------



## cdcengineer

had my bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom headshot!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

and now it's time


----------



## knight1fox3

Nailed it


----------



## cdcengineer

to spam


----------



## cdcengineer

welcome back fox


----------



## knight1fox3

Work call


----------



## cdcengineer

join the party


----------



## knight1fox3

^ thanks


----------



## cdcengineer

gotta answer those


----------



## cdcengineer

looks like I've got some work coming


----------



## cdcengineer

my posting will drop back off


----------



## cdcengineer

so I'll post now to make up for it


----------



## cdcengineer

we can finish this by the 4th


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

and gain again


----------



## cdcengineer

again again again


----------



## cdcengineer

post


----------



## cdcengineer

go go go


----------



## cdcengineer

keep it going


----------



## cdcengineer

my contractor finally returned


----------



## cdcengineer

he's been gone a while


----------



## cdcengineer

didn;t think our job was even on his list anymore


----------



## cdcengineer

post it


----------



## cdcengineer

almost there


----------



## cdcengineer

getting closer


----------



## cdcengineer

practice typing


----------



## cdcengineer

by posting


----------



## cdcengineer

SPAMM


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

this is it


----------



## cdcengineer

Done!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ever been to spam-a-lot?


----------



## engineergurl

12131


----------



## knight1fox3

OU812?


----------



## pbrme

Need food....

Brainzzz.....post


----------



## cdcengineer

keep it going


----------



## cdcengineer

like to see it


----------



## engineergurl

This don't make no more sense to me


----------



## knight1fox3

When should we keep it going?


----------



## knight1fox3

Now?


----------



## knight1fox3

or later?


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties?


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## blybrook PE

page ain't over yet... See ya'll got a few additional pages


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## blybrook PE

keep up the spam fest, off to find food


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm so over this page...

EDIT: ToP


----------



## knight1fox3

People in Alaska don't say "y'all"....lol


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> People in Alaska don't say "y'all"....lol


Some of do...

Old habits are hard to break


----------



## blybrook PE

Foodage time


----------



## cdcengineer

post lunch time post


----------



## blybrook PE

foodage mission a success.

Even found some uncaring idiots desecration while walking to the restaurant... An American Flag just tossed in the gutter... I'll take it to the VFW hall for proper disposal.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> foodage mission a success.
> 
> Even found some uncaring idiots desecration while walking to the restaurant... An American Flag just tossed in the gutter... I'll take it to the VFW hall for proper disposal.


Good man and good American for doing that. It's a shame not everyone has the same pride for this great country. I'll be flying my flag proudly at my house all week.

:unitedstates:


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it Friday yet? NM, tomorrow is Friday #1 for this week


----------



## blybrook PE

It's bad enough that parents aren't teaching their kids proper Flag proceedure when handing them the 4x6 flags on a stick. The same policies apply... I didn't know is not a valid excuse


----------



## blybrook PE

I've gotta pull my flag out again and get the mount fixed. Maybe tonight if I don't get sidetracked


----------



## knight1fox3

^ indeed. Take it a step further and perhaps not even the parents themselves know.


----------



## knight1fox3

Just to further prove my geekness, I created a Rebel Alliance flag in AutoCAD and had a company print it up for me. I sometimes have that flag hanging out too. LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

most likely not. I learned it from my step dad who was a double vet. He took it seriously; and for good reason.


----------



## blybrook PE

that's gotta be a fun one to fly around too


----------



## blybrook PE

I have one of the 4"x6" flags folded on my desk at the office.


----------



## blybrook PE

but enough of flag talk. It's spam time


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe not... Guess I'm the only one in here... Oh well... will check again later


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha, I can only go in small increments. Too many people walking by.


----------



## blybrook PE

you need to get a corner desk at the end of the hall.... No one can walk by


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes I do. Might as well push to next page.


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Not yet


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....phew


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....(beer break)


----------



## blybrook PE

it's the middle of the day, beer break at work? nice digs


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep going....


----------



## blybrook PE

or a ubber cool boss


----------



## blybrook PE

going for what


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> it's the middle of the day, beer break at work? nice digs


Ha ha...no...I wish.


----------



## blybrook PE

the next page?


----------



## blybrook PE

it's almost there


----------



## blybrook PE

I can see it on the horizon


----------



## blybrook PE

its getting closer


----------



## blybrook PE

going


----------



## blybrook PE

going


----------



## knight1fox3

Although the wife works for a small consulting firm. They have a cocktail fridge and a lot of old aged scotch.


----------



## blybrook PE

goin


----------



## blybrook PE

that's a fairly nice gig then


----------



## blybrook PE

I know one of our community fridges has a 12 pack in it right now for the picnic next week


----------



## knight1fox3

I think every now and then when they win a project or whatever they have celebrate a little. Being a small little firm, who cares? I think it's cool.


----------



## blybrook PE

but I've heard it'll be removed by the end of the day so it doesn't get used for a company function


----------



## knight1fox3

There yet?


----------



## blybrook PE

that's not bad at all; a good reason to have it


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom?!


----------



## blybrook PE

almost


----------



## knight1fox3

Headshot!


----------



## blybrook PE

Haha, sniped it


----------



## knight1fox3

Dang!!


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm; wonder what the thread averages are


----------



## blybrook PE

have to bring up the excel sheet again to look at that


----------



## blybrook PE

not bad, not bad at all.... Almost 16 posts per hour


----------



## blybrook PE

since it all started...


----------



## blybrook PE

and we derailed it from its original purpose


----------



## knight1fox3

But that's what makes EB.com fun, the derailment of topics. LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep... We do tend to do that, don't we...

It'll make the convention all that much more fun if it happens


----------



## engineergurl

because there will be a bunch of spastic unfocused engineers getting together


----------



## blybrook PE

And that's a problem how?


----------



## engineergurl

did not say it was a problem


----------



## blybrook PE

k, just checking

SQUIRREL


----------



## engineergurl

I will NOT allow you people to distract me from the task at hand this evening!


----------



## blybrook PE

And what task is that? What room is getting packed tonight?


----------



## blybrook PE

The squirrels are chirping outside...


----------



## blybrook PE

48


----------



## blybrook PE

47


----------



## blybrook PE

46


----------



## blybrook PE

45


----------



## blybrook PE

44


----------



## blybrook PE

43


----------



## blybrook PE

42


----------



## blybrook PE

41


----------



## blybrook PE

40


----------



## blybrook PE

39


----------



## blybrook PE

38


----------



## blybrook PE

37


----------



## blybrook PE

36


----------



## blybrook PE

35


----------



## blybrook PE

34


----------



## blybrook PE

33


----------



## blybrook PE

32


----------



## blybrook PE

31


----------



## blybrook PE

30


----------



## blybrook PE

29


----------



## blybrook PE

28


----------



## blybrook PE

27


----------



## blybrook PE

26


----------



## blybrook PE

25


----------



## blybrook PE

24


----------



## blybrook PE

23


----------



## blybrook PE

22


----------



## blybrook PE

21


----------



## blybrook PE

20


----------



## blybrook PE

19


----------



## blybrook PE

18


----------



## blybrook PE

17


----------



## blybrook PE

16

Edit - top


----------



## blybrook PE

15


----------



## blybrook PE

14


----------



## blybrook PE

13


----------



## blybrook PE

12


----------



## blybrook PE

11


----------



## blybrook PE

10


----------



## blybrook PE

9


----------



## blybrook PE

8


----------



## blybrook PE

7


----------



## blybrook PE

6


----------



## blybrook PE

5


----------



## blybrook PE

4


----------



## blybrook PE

3


----------



## blybrook PE

2


----------



## blybrook PE

1


----------



## blybrook PE

0

There; that should be around 4k posts in this thread...


----------



## engineergurl

dork! I am trying to do a sweep of the first three rooms, and pack the spare bedroom and hall closet tonight, and finding that I'm not gonna be able to do that alone... there are lots of boxes balanced on the top shelves of those closets and they are very heavy...


----------



## engineergurl

even with the little step stool I have so I can reach the kitchen cabinets


----------



## engineergurl

I am on my tip toes, trying to coax that stuff off the shelves and have become fearful that they will bonk me on the head, knock me out and no one will find me until morning


----------



## engineergurl

I also have to lug a bunch of trash to the curb tonight and clean the litter box... a task that I avoid for any excuse


----------



## engineergurl

the litter box, not so much the trash


----------



## pbrme

Get a bigger hammer ladder


----------



## pbrme

There is some serious spammage going on in here.


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> I am on my tip toes, trying to coax that stuff off the shelves and have become fearful that they will bonk me on the head, knock me out and no one will find me until morning


Don't you have a helmet you can wear to protect yer noggin?


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> There is some serious spammage going on in here.


Not really, just a count down to having 4k in this thread


----------



## pbrme

will have to head home from work and grab a sixer. I've got an hour or so to kill.


----------



## engineergurl

or I can just wait until someone taller is here, lol... much much cheaper... I'm already shelling out enough for this move as it is


----------



## blybrook PE

I noted how close it was and said screw it, might as well spam my way there


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR, you can easily hit 4k in this thread within an hour


----------



## engineergurl

I have a few hard hats floating around


----------



## blybrook PE

When are you expecting company to help get things down EG? the holiday?


----------



## engineergurl

but I'm not so sure the effect on the extra xbox would be if it bounced off my hard hat


----------



## blybrook PE

a hard hat is better than nothing...

I got a good goose egg from the 100w speaker coming loose and hitting me while I was under the truck...


----------



## blybrook PE

wouldn't that fix the ring of death that they get?


----------



## engineergurl

I have a few options.... I paid my old lawn guy some money to take down some shrubs and he's supposed to come sometime this weekend...


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> PBR, you can easily hit 4k in this thread within an hour


I know, but I'd rather jump in the wagon and spam from the homested


----------



## engineergurl

I mean week


----------



## engineergurl

The cleaning lady is much taller than me and she will be here either thursday or friday


----------



## blybrook PE

EG - understood... Sounds like a good choice.

PBR - I'd do the same thing if I could


----------



## engineergurl

one of my friends is supposed to come over for the holiday, but she is even shorter than me


----------



## blybrook PE

you make it sound like yer a midget


----------



## engineergurl

I suppose I could put her on my shoulders, lol


----------



## pbrme

spamming midget


----------



## engineergurl

5'2" give or take a half an inch or so


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I suppose I could put her on my shoulders, lol


I don't know how, unless they scissored or something.


----------



## engineergurl

but my DL says 5'3"


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## pbrme

edit: TOP!


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## blybrook PE

5'2" isn't that short...


----------



## pbrme

TIOp


----------



## pbrme

dang it...


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry PBR Sniped that one too


----------



## engineergurl

is it bad that I really want to lock all the animals up in a room right now


----------



## blybrook PE

that was funny to read yer tries though; you want the next one?


----------



## pbrme

anything under 5' is short.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> that was funny to read yer tries though; you want the next one?


naw


----------



## blybrook PE

no, sounds like something I would do if they were buggin me too much


----------



## engineergurl

have you ever listened to a Shepard whine? for a long time?


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> 5'2" give or take a half an inch or so


Danny Divito is 5'2" I think.


----------



## engineergurl

Sexy Rexy is asleep at my feet right now... but the cats and the GSD are spastic


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got a friend from college that's 4'8". She's a double degree, ME &amp; EE; but went back to school to get her doctorate in medicine! never used her engineering degrees. I used to use the top of her head as an arm rest when she was next to me... Now that's short


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> have you ever listened to a Shepard whine? for a long time?


YES. Ours is a mix, and that guy can flat hum


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, I've had two shepards on a Cessna for 4 hours whining in my ear


----------



## engineergurl

omgosh... i am so gonna let her out the back and she is gonna go over to the where the broken tiles are


----------



## blybrook PE

that made for a long flight. thankfully they fell asleep on the return flight


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I've got a friend from college that's 4'8". She's a double degree, ME &amp; EE; but went back to school to get her doctorate in medicine! never used her engineering degrees. I used to use the top of her head as an arm rest when she was next to me... Now that's short


"here hold my beer..."*sets beer on top of her head*


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like a digger then


----------



## engineergurl

she is one of those dogs that just goes to that kind of stuff


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a friend from college that's 4'8". She's a double degree, ME &amp; EE; but went back to school to get her doctorate in medicine! never used her engineering degrees. I used to use the top of her head as an arm rest when she was next to me... Now that's short
> 
> 
> 
> "here hold my beer..."*sets beer on top of her head*
Click to expand...

I've not tried that one; and don't plan to


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> omgosh... i am so gonna let her out the back and she is gonna go over to the where the broken tiles are


use super glue on cuts.


----------



## engineergurl

Ana would never go beyond the limits I set


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds like a typical shepard...

Speaking of dogs, someone threw poisioned hotdogs in the weeds infront of my house this weekend. Neighbor found 'em when his dog went after them. Now who would do that kinda thing?


----------



## pbrme

Trying to find the motivation to leave work


----------



## engineergurl

the last one was really bad, it was like 14 or 18 stitches


----------



## blybrook PE

havn't figured out what was in them, but was some kinda powder; white or blue


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> sounds like a typical shepard...
> 
> Speaking of dogs, someone threw poisioned hotdogs in the weeds infront of my house this weekend. Neighbor found 'em when his dog went after them. Now who would do that kinda thing?


YOU WOULDN"T.... did you do that?


----------



## blybrook PE

geeze, that's a pretty nasty cut to have to deal with


----------



## engineergurl

you find them, you tell me... that is horrid


----------



## pbrme

ok, a couple more posts for me...


----------



## engineergurl

the back of our property we have found lots of trash, so have the dogs


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a typical shepard...
> 
> Speaking of dogs, someone threw poisioned hotdogs in the weeds infront of my house this weekend. Neighbor found 'em when his dog went after them. Now who would do that kinda thing?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WOULDN"T.... did you do that?
Click to expand...

HELL NO; although the neighbor immediately thought it was me who did it cause I called animal control last week since I hadn't seen anyone taking care of their 8+ dogs in a week


----------



## pbrme

then I'll be picking this back up from the homestead


----------



## blybrook PE

and their animals were without food and water. I took them water, didn't have any food to offer


----------



## engineergurl

the vet said she basically fileted her paw... there were inside stitches and outside ones... only time I took her to the vet unmuzzeled


----------



## blybrook PE

IF I find out who it was, I'll give 'em ol back country retaliation and let them eat the hotdogs and whatever was in them


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a typical shepard...
> 
> Speaking of dogs, someone threw poisioned hotdogs in the weeds infront of my house this weekend. Neighbor found 'em when his dog went after them. Now who would do that kinda thing?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WOULDN"T.... did you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL NO; although the neighbor immediately thought it was me who did it cause I called animal control last week since I hadn't seen anyone taking care of their 8+ dogs in a week
Click to expand...

oh good. who in their right mind would do that? maybe it was a spiteful neighbor.


----------



## blybrook PE

ouch, stitches are never very fun to deal with


----------



## engineergurl

I gotta let her out and that means they all go out... besides I need another drink


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> IF I find out who it was, I'll give 'em ol back country retaliation and let them eat the hotdogs and whatever was in them


dipped in mayo right?


----------



## blybrook PE

There's only 6 of us on the road. My yard is between two dog owners who let them run loose regularly. Have been having a LOT of strange traffic, I'm thinking it was one of the odd vehicles


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I gotta let her out and that means they all go out... besides I need another drink


Copy that. Motivation found. PBR out.
Will pick this back up after I crack a cold one.


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't care what it's dipped in, It'll be nice and rotten.

I am just hoping that ALL of the contaminated hotdogs or other items have been picked up


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy ya'll. Almost to the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

We located 3. Don't know how many there were to start with or if there's more out there. Just spooky...


----------



## blybrook PE

push to the next page


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

FREE SETUP


----------



## engineergurl

VT is in here...


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, he's been reading off and on for a while.


----------



## blybrook PE

and EG, yer 36 posts away from passing Dex in this thread!


----------



## engineergurl

oh dear... I dislike that... and I don't like it when MP reads either


----------



## engineergurl

post count, smost count, haven't you guys figured out I don't care


----------



## engineergurl

I enjoy the interaction with quick responses...


----------



## engineergurl

I need to make a list of crap that can't get packed


----------



## cdcengineer

12.355k. Keep it going


----------



## blybrook PE

k, well here's another response


----------



## cdcengineer

Anything that can't be packed should be chucked


----------



## blybrook PE

you'll get it all packed EG


----------



## engineergurl

and apparently, I am way too ocd to have a moving party


----------



## cdcengineer

And post


----------



## blybrook PE

or sold to the highest bidder


----------



## blybrook PE

a moving party is usually for unpacking...


----------



## cdcengineer

oCD runs in the engineering community


----------



## blybrook PE

and from those that've had 'em, they usually start with the boxes with booze in them


----------



## cdcengineer

Packing party might invoke the wrong idea with some folks


----------



## engineergurl

no I mean, if I'm gonna live here for another month once all this is gone, what do I need?


----------



## cdcengineer

again


----------



## cdcengineer

engineergurl said:


> no I mean, if I'm gonna live here for another month once all this is gone, what do I need?


Money to eat out


----------



## blybrook PE

it's always nice to have friends over though.

Don't know if I'll have anyone stop by for the holiday or not


----------



## cdcengineer

And booze


----------



## engineergurl

no booze for people until the bedroom and living room furniture is loaded... open bar after that


----------



## cdcengineer

Booooooom


----------



## cdcengineer

Don;t want drunks moving furniture.


----------



## cdcengineer

Or glassware


----------



## blybrook PE

a cast iron skillet, spatula, coffee pot (if you like coffee) or tea pot, plastic silverware and paper plates / bowls; few solo cups


----------



## engineergurl

cdc, I don't think you have kept up on the history of this move


----------



## cdcengineer

Or anyhting of value


----------



## cdcengineer

No I have not


----------



## blybrook PE

essentually a camping kit, everything else can get packed


----------



## cdcengineer

I've tried, but I miss some of the story


----------



## cdcengineer

Is there a short version of the move story you can summarize


----------



## engineergurl

I kept out a deep frying pan, and all that you said... I also need to make sure that the dogs and cats stuff don't get packed... and clothes for me to wear


----------



## blybrook PE

I have one kit / box for camping that can be utilized nearly anytime that I need to do some quick cooking


----------



## blybrook PE

well necessary food items are required. If the washing machine / dryer isn't disappearing; I'd have a couple sets of clothes, everything else can go


----------



## engineergurl

ummm.... portable storage units show up thursday, I don't know when I am actually moving, I don't know when the animals are actually moving, I don't know if/when the house will get rented, don't have a new job yet, don't have a new place to live yet and the hubby is TDY this entire month


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't care if I look like I've worn the same thing for a week (as long as I got clean boxers &amp; socks, I could care less)


----------



## engineergurl

washer and dryer have to get packed into the storage units, but I am pretty sure I can count on a few friends to do laundry once a week


----------



## engineergurl

I can get most of my meals at the DFAC


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer gonna get through it EG. You've got all us on the board yelling squirrel and other things to keep you distracted


----------



## blybrook PE

so cooking will be a minimum; and sounds like you got laundry covered. You'll be living the high life until it's time to head down the road


----------



## engineergurl

I need to find someplace to rent dolly's or something


----------



## pbrme

Check !


----------



## pbrme

Here's to a short work week!!!


----------



## engineergurl

we got 18 days left of hotel rooms


----------



## engineergurl

I think I may take tomorrow off


----------



## cdcengineer

Why are you moving if you do not have a job? Is it that your hubby is being relocated to another base or something like that. I gather from reading some of your posts that you are part of a military family, but not sure beyond that


----------



## blybrook PE

dolly's can be rented from u-haul


----------



## pbrme

and getting drunk on each one of these nights


----------



## blybrook PE

I think you can get them from HD as well


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't worked out since last week, starting to get to me


----------



## cdcengineer

You can rent dolly's at RSC (rental service company I think is the name). If you have those where you are at.


----------



## blybrook PE

and posting in this thread after saying we wouldn't distract you...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> and getting drunk a little buzz on each one of these nights


----------



## blybrook PE

ooh, squirrel


----------



## cdcengineer

VT has left the forum


----------



## engineergurl

cdc, hubby is active duty and we go where they tell us... he went, I miss him and after 7+ months I'm fed up and am moving regardless


----------



## blybrook PE

f5 time


----------



## cdcengineer

boom shalaka


----------



## pbrme

ok, catch me up to speed... dollys?

What else are we talking about?


----------



## engineergurl

besides, I'm a contractor and my contract is up 8/31


----------



## blybrook PE

moving, what needs to stay for EG to live off of while the rest goes into a "pod"


----------



## cdcengineer

engineergurl said:


> cdc, hubby is active duty and we go where they tell us... he went, I miss him and after 7+ months I'm fed up and am moving regardless


Got it. Is he over seas or can you relocate to where he is stationed? Is your move dependent on military housing? Are you renting a home that you own?

Don;t mind me, I'm just curious (not nosey).


----------



## engineergurl

so I need to keep out underware, workout clothes and regular clothes and socks... and of course all the girly things I need to do x-fit


----------



## cdcengineer

keep it coming


----------



## engineergurl

he is stateside, the housing at the new installation sucks and could never work for us and the animals


----------



## cdcengineer

keep the hobby stuff. Hiking gear, workout stuff you've mentioned.


----------



## engineergurl

he knows that they are my stability thru anything we go thru so the animals aren't an option


----------



## cdcengineer

By animals are you referring to dogs or are there livestock in the mix


----------



## engineergurl

hiking as a hobby, GEEZE, do you know what I do?!?


----------



## cdcengineer

Dogs are family in our household


----------



## engineergurl

2 large dogs and 2 cats


----------



## cdcengineer

engineergurl said:


> hiking as a hobby, GEEZE, do you know what I do?!?


I think you're an enviro consultant from listening to you post from time to time


----------



## engineergurl

we have a few acres and a large house here


----------



## engineergurl

cdcengineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hiking as a hobby, GEEZE, do you know what I do?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're an enviro consultant from listening to you post from time to time
Click to expand...

QFT


----------



## cdcengineer

Pets gotta rank high on the priority list


----------



## engineergurl

but that is a fancy way of saying it


----------



## engineergurl

okay it's 8pm gotta go do something, be back in a bit


----------



## cdcengineer

engineergurl said:


> we have a few acres and a large house here


Do you own it? If so, do you plan to return to the location at some point


----------



## cdcengineer

Later EG


----------



## cdcengineer

Bly, shall we spam this form a few


----------



## cdcengineer

Here I go


----------



## cdcengineer

Ramping it up


----------



## cdcengineer

Posting for no reason other than boredom


----------



## cdcengineer

Why not


----------



## cdcengineer

Bly is quiet. I'm, out


----------



## cdcengineer

After I finish this page


----------



## cdcengineer

Just a handful of posts to go


----------



## cdcengineer

This would be easier with assistance


----------



## cdcengineer

9 to go


----------



## pbrme

Ok, I'm back. just reread to catch up


----------



## cdcengineer

eight more


----------



## cdcengineer

It's gone quiet her PBR


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## cdcengineer

going and going


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## cdcengineer

Booom


----------



## cdcengineer

post again


----------



## pbrme

shut up Dori


----------



## blybrook PE

dang proposals... Keep me from spamming, now to go read what I missed


----------



## cdcengineer

repost


----------



## pbrme

Nemo?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> dang proposals... Keep me from spamming, now to go read what I missed


not much.


----------



## cdcengineer

EG was catching me up on her move


----------



## pbrme

I heart spam


----------



## cdcengineer

The East Australian current


----------



## cdcengineer

Mee too


----------



## cdcengineer

Blammmo


----------



## pbrme

I can haz PBR


----------



## cdcengineer

Kablamm


----------



## pbrme

Don't know a lot of Nemo quotes


----------



## cdcengineer

Anyone remember the old school like 50's or 60's batman show.

POW!


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Kablamm


Shizaam


----------



## cdcengineer

Bam! Blam!


----------



## blybrook PE

k, looks like EG checked out and others are about to


----------



## cdcengineer

Abra Kadabra


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Anyone remember the old school like 50's or 60's batman show.
> 
> POW!


Kablow


----------



## blybrook PE

evening spam a thon, eh


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## cdcengineer

Close enough to half way thru 12k's to keep it going


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOM!


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Abra Kadabra


wanna reach out and grabya


----------



## cdcengineer

cheese


----------



## cdcengineer

gee whiz


----------



## blybrook PE

might as well get it to a 12.5k before calling it a day


----------



## pbrme

abra abra kadabra


----------



## cdcengineer

Alla kazaam


----------



## blybrook PE

if it goes further, it'll be by those that have internet connections at home


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> might as well get it to a 12.5k before calling it a day


Agreed


----------



## pbrme

allways a good desicion


----------



## blybrook PE

shazzwow


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## cdcengineer

This should be over by tomorrow unless all take early vacations


----------



## blybrook PE

nearly there


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## cdcengineer

mecha heidi ho


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## blybrook PE

only if everyone keeps up the current pace, which ain't gonna happen


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## blybrook PE

mecha lecha low


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## cdcengineer

oh yes we can


----------



## blybrook PE

there it is


----------



## pbrme

mecha-lecha-high


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## blybrook PE

mecha-lecka-low...

Over the 12.5k count


----------



## pbrme

*ramps down thrusters*


----------



## cdcengineer

Nice work for one day


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE 4069 pbrme 3990 Dexman PE 898 engineergurl 889 cdcengineer 682 knight1fox3 673 YMZ PE 404 envirotex 353 Master slacker 132 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 69 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 13 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 6 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## pbrme

Number two, take us into cruising speed


----------



## cdcengineer

I need to see how many posts got thrown in here from the beginning of the day. At least 1200


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex is really missing out.... It'll be over before he gets a chance to start up again


----------



## cdcengineer

Is there an easy way to check which page started the day


----------



## pbrme

Nice job Bly! You've crossed the 4k mark. CDC, you're soo close to capturing 3rd place.


----------



## blybrook PE

I know it was somewhere near page 230 when I first logged in today


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> Dex is really missing out.... It'll be over before he gets a chance to start up again


 He was in here for a few today I think


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't know of an easy way to do daily counts


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Is there an easy way to check which page started the day


IDK, Bly... how are you posting those stats?


----------



## cdcengineer

Might as well go for bronze since it's that close


----------



## blybrook PE

I think he had two posts


----------



## cdcengineer

Andf again


----------



## cdcengineer

Dog wants in


----------



## blybrook PE

I just go get the total counts for the thread and copy / paste


----------



## pbrme

I know you've explained this before, but I can't ever figure it out.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I just go get the total counts for the thread and copy / paste


And how is this done good sir?


----------



## pbrme

Cosplay-pastel-portals


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, go to the games forum (or where ever the thread in question lies); NOT by search or "new posts"

You'll see the listing of the threads, you'll see a line that shows the number of replies, click on that number; a popup will show that has the totals for each poster


----------



## pbrme

Cosplay-pastel-portals


----------



## cdcengineer

post after feeding dog


----------



## blybrook PE

right now yer 3 from crossing the 4k mark


----------



## blybrook PE

or less


----------



## cdcengineer

post again


----------



## cdcengineer

hello spam land


----------



## blybrook PE

CDC is 200 from catching EG who is about to pass Dex


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Ok, go to the games forum (or where ever the thread in question lies); NOT by search or "new posts"
> 
> You'll see the listing of the threads, you'll see a line that shows the number of replies, click on that number; a popup will show that has the totals for each poster


Well I'll be dipped in dog schit.


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm out. Gotta put mini CDC to bed before momma comes home. Hopefully this won;t be done by morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

it's easy, eh?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, go to the games forum (or where ever the thread in question lies); NOT by search or "new posts"
> 
> You'll see the listing of the threads, you'll see a line that shows the number of replies, click on that number; a popup will show that has the totals for each poster
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll be dipped in dog schit.
Click to expand...

I finally smell what your stepping in


----------



## blybrook PE

it shouldn't be; I've gotta check out shortly. Have a good one


----------



## blybrook PE

heck, I'm nearly to 8.5k personal count


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna push to 8.5k


----------



## blybrook PE

just a few more


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> it's easy, eh?


I finally got it... like the revelation you get when statics makes sense


----------



## blybrook PE

another one bites the dust


----------



## pbrme

nice... get some Alaska-inian


----------



## blybrook PE

Agreed PBR; unlike statistics that never make sense


----------



## pbrme

get.... it


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm almost there


----------



## blybrook PE

just about


----------



## pbrme

are you there?


----------



## blybrook PE

8.5k!!! :wave2: :wave2:

EDIT - SETUP


----------



## pbrme

BANG!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

BoYAHHH M'F'ers


----------



## blybrook PE

I didn't think I'd hit this count this year... Wasn't expecting to be able to have a major spam fest like last fall


----------



## pbrme

You out Bly?


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, I gotta bail. Have a good one


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I didn't think I'd hit this count this year... Wasn't expecting to be able to have a major spam fest like last fall


I know, It's kinda a nice padder for us newbs


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> yep, I gotta bail. Have a good one


You too man. It's been fun spammin.
Same bat time?


----------



## blybrook PE

same bat place!! Will return in da mornin


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Check !


LMFAO!!!!


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> _How about a courtesy _*flash*_ in there?_


You just can't let it go, can you?


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> oh dear... I dislike that... and I don't like it when MP reads either


+1. This is sacred in-joke territory.


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> 5'2" isn't that short...


Yeah! 5'3" is even more not that short!


----------



## YMZ PE

Dang y'all were busy.


----------



## YMZ PE

Tried to catch up on the chit chat but there's too many pages!


----------



## YMZ PE

Is no one actually working this week?


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _How about a courtesy _*flash*_ in there?_
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't let it go, can you?
Click to expand...

Well since you brought it, up, I guess not. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm going to bet that the ones in this spam fest are gonna be hanging together at the convention. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

seems


----------



## knight1fox3

like


----------



## knight1fox3

this


----------



## knight1fox3

should


----------



## knight1fox3

go to


----------



## knight1fox3

the


----------



## knight1fox3

next


----------



## knight1fox3

page


----------



## knight1fox3

what


----------



## knight1fox3

say


----------



## knight1fox3

you?


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Keep spamming!

THE SETUP! LITTLE HELP YMZ..


----------



## knight1fox3

I can haz PBR too?!


----------



## engineergurl

CDC, we pay a mortgage on it, if that is considered owning it, than yah... it's the perfect retirement home when you plan on retireing at 40 or so... we should actually be back here in about a year and a half... if it can pay for itself in the mean time, that would be helpful


----------



## knight1fox3

^ aren't you supposed to be packing? lol


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;shoots PBR in the zombie nuts&gt;


----------



## cdcengineer

engineergurl said:


> CDC, we pay a mortgage on it, if that is considered owning it, than yah... it's the perfect retirement home when you plan on retireing at 40 or so... we should actually be back here in about a year and a half... if it can pay for itself in the mean time, that would be helpful


retired at 40? That's awesome. I turned 40 2 weeks ago and I used to think I would be done by 55. Now it's more like 65 with little CDC and the misses wants another. Good luck renting it.


----------



## engineergurl

thanks, we had a pretty bad situation during the last rental... I am a bit parinoid with this one


----------



## cdcengineer

Yeah, my brother had folks rent a home of his and they turned it into a grow house. The moisture from whatever they were doing did some damage. They abandoned the house after changing the locks and he had to break into his own house. Sketchers


----------



## cdcengineer

Rent to a family and get references


----------



## cdcengineer

Also, do a back ground check


----------



## engineergurl

okay so people... did you know... Ziplock has these things called soft totes.. I just managed to pack all the decorative towels, all the glassware, and the stupid crap like bathroom carpets and toothbrush holders into one... MUCH cheaper than rubermaid bins and a bit more sustance than the cardboard boxes. Gonna hit up k-mart this week to get more


----------



## cdcengineer

a little evening spamming wnet on here since I signed off to put the little man down. YMZ and fox came in late


----------



## engineergurl

property manager, gonna keep paying the exterminator to spy


----------



## cdcengineer

What about those tote bags that can be vacuumed to shrink em'


----------



## engineergurl

I think we are under priced, but it is my house


----------



## engineergurl

they never stay shrunk, we tried that last time


----------



## cdcengineer

damn! almost burned the corn on da cob. The pan was dry and smells burned, but the corn was not scorched yet.


----------



## engineergurl

I am thinking the steam mop and the vac should stay behind with me


----------



## cdcengineer

How many times have you had to move


----------



## engineergurl

corn on the cob in a frying pan?


----------



## engineergurl

a few


----------



## cdcengineer

Can you get 1st last and security in your area?


----------



## engineergurl

depends on when you start counting


----------



## cdcengineer

In a steam pan. Water went out while spamming


----------



## engineergurl

the property manager will hold it in an account and that is what will cover any repairs and what nots


----------



## engineergurl

so an opinion needed, since my phone ain't ringing


----------



## engineergurl

I have two choices for this moving party for food


----------



## engineergurl

low country boil or grill


----------



## cdcengineer

Grill requires an attendant. We had a party recently and did BBQ


----------



## cdcengineer

Took a whole pork tenderloin and cooked it in a crock pot with homemade BBQ sauce. Shredded with forks and added more sauce. Buns, salad, cole slaw, etc and your done


----------



## cdcengineer

Easy is good. We don;t know real BBQ since I grew up in beantown, but it was good.

Oh, have baked beans and / or salad too


----------



## cdcengineer

spam


----------



## cdcengineer

not spam in the menu


----------



## cdcengineer

gotta run to eat.


----------



## cdcengineer

Hope all are gearing up for the 4th


----------



## cdcengineer

gonna be hot


----------



## cdcengineer

but it's summer, it should be hot


----------



## cdcengineer

Can I get a hell yeah


----------



## cdcengineer

Oh yeah


----------



## engineergurl

I plan on utilizing the pressure washer on the 4th... 5 boxes packed... half the master suite closet done...


----------



## cdcengineer

If you can, take the 4th off. You been workin' your butt off


----------



## engineergurl

who is jfluckey


----------



## pbrme

^James F*#King Luckey, who else...


----------



## pbrme

Night cap post


----------



## pbrme

just ended a dinner and movie with the Mrs. post


----------



## pbrme

Watched Jurrasic Park 2, Lost world, and had Korean Takeout.


----------



## pbrme

That movie used to be cool, but now, older me doesn't appreciate it like I used to.


----------



## pbrme

Anyway, just tucked in the Mrs.


----------



## pbrme

She had a long day of studying, massage gettin', and general animal attention giving...


----------



## pbrme

So I thought I'd end the day with a little scotch and spam...


----------



## pbrme

Oh Hi bottom of the page :wave2:


----------



## pbrme

Look at that... another page.

TOP


----------



## pbrme

Well, I spose I'll put down some numbers to go with this lovely scotch I just poured.

If your reading this story, the rest of this page will be filled with HSB's, so skip to the next page if you don't want to wear out your wheel.

Starting...... NOW


----------



## pbrme

OMG... HSB post


----------



## pbrme

OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post


----------



## pbrme

HFS, OMG... Look another HSB post

Set'em up...


----------



## pbrme

eheh, another page.... yay

and edit: TOP


----------



## pbrme

For this page I'm going to tell a story about a dickhead bunny named Micheal.


----------



## pbrme

Micheal is actually the real life name of an ex-coworker who thought he was my boss at the time, but hated the author's mad skills which he felt threatened his position as department manager, but alas could never fire me.


----------



## pbrme

Story Begins as such:


----------



## pbrme

One day in the forest, dickhead bunny named Micheal was going around screwing the rest of the forest rabbits.


----------



## pbrme

Sometimes the rest of the rabbits didn't even know they were being screwed.


----------



## pbrme

He was that sneaky, and that rude.


----------



## pbrme

He never once thought to himself to take consideration for any of the other rabbit's feelings,

but would rather badmouth them to his superiors and magically transform their ideas into his own.


----------



## pbrme

The forest rabbits soon realized they were a pawn for his muse.


----------



## pbrme

But they always hid in the shadows for fear of the rabbits strike.


----------



## pbrme

The forest was becomming a veritable breading ground of screwing over the rabbits, new rabbits being added to the population and old tired ones being dispatched.


----------



## pbrme

This happened like a cycle, year after year after year...


----------



## pbrme

dickhead bunny named Micheal had created an empire, built off the hard work and ideas of his pawns.


----------



## pbrme

Until one day...


----------



## pbrme

One of the forest rabbits, who'm gotten screwed by dickhead bunny named Micheal two too many times, decided to stray.


----------



## pbrme

This brave rabbit's name was Parsnip Baxter the Rabit - ME (millenium edition)


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip Baxter the Rabit - ME, followed the sound of promise which echoed through the forest trees like a becon.


----------



## pbrme

With his lazy ear, he was guided to a magical land known as Sea Foam bay.


----------



## pbrme

The place was so inviting to Parsnip, for Sea Foam Bay were known to the forest rabbits as only a mythical place as taught to them by DBNM.


----------



## pbrme

As Parsnip was caught in this sea of specter, an apparition appeared from the pillows of sea foam.


----------



## pbrme

The apparition greeted Parsnip: "Hellow Parsnip. Do not be afraid, for I am yoooo"


----------



## pbrme

"I am the vision of you, in your mind, which sometimes is hard for you to see."


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip watched intently, and listened to the vision's words with great detail as it described Parsnip's current journey...


----------



## pbrme

... one of enlightenment...


----------



## pbrme

...personal encouragement...


----------



## pbrme

...and of MMA.


----------



## pbrme

This discussion lasted for what seemed months if it were two minutes.

And Parsnip felt a wave of jubilation flood over his rabbit hide....


----------



## pbrme

...For he was now in tune with his MMA surroundings and felt a hieghtened sense of reality for which he breathed.


----------



## pbrme

The apparition asked Parsnip to take a drink from cup of visions...


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip did not hesitate and drank long and hard.


----------



## pbrme

Wiping the froth from his nose, Parsnip started to ask "What's nex...." but stopped himself short, for the answer was already know.


----------



## pbrme

With liquid courage coursing through his veins, Parsnip raced back to the forrest to confront DBNM for the years of mistreatment to his fellow forest kin.


----------



## pbrme

As he re-entered the forrest, Parsnip ran into some of the new rabbits, whome just been freshly [email protected]


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip asked "why so glum new rabbits?"


----------



## pbrme

The new rabbits explained how they'd been lured to this part of the forrest with delusions of grandure,

to abbandon the wonders of Sea Foam Bay, to pony up briliiant ideas and theory only to be freshly fux'd.


----------



## pbrme

Now... only now, did Parsnip develop hatred for DBNM, as years of promises and carrot dangling flashed across his mind like a falling star.


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip said to the new rabbits, "this is bullsh!t and I'm not going to be a part of it anymore."


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip casually hopped back into the center forest, and faded into the crowd like a fog on the horizon.


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip did not have to wait long, for soon enough DBNM had entered the crowd...


----------



## pbrme

fux'icating from one rabbit to the next.


----------



## pbrme

As DBNM approached, Parsnip could see butter and honey spilling over the DBNM's bunny lips and down his front coat as he spewed his usual rant of conformity.


----------



## pbrme

The stink of fux'ication choked the air.


----------



## pbrme

With clear mind, Parsnip stood his ground and did not conform when asked to.


----------



## pbrme

With a deafening gasp, the forest went silent...


----------



## pbrme

All eyes fell to the stare-off which was starting between DBNM and Parsnip.


----------



## pbrme

Parsnip studied DBNM's slowly squinting eyes and watched as his smile started to relax into fury.


----------



## pbrme

At this same time, Parsnip noticed DBNM's once shiney persona now wreaked of ugliness.


----------



## pbrme

Moldy butter dripped from DBNM's chin, and honey was starting to rot to his coat as it sat evaporating in the mid-day sun...


----------



## pbrme

Horse flies landed and repelled to and from DBNM's eye balls, yet he never flinched, rather maintained the slow facial relax of fury.


----------



## pbrme

At this moment, Parsnip realized there was more to the cup of visions experience he'd had earlier that day...

...Something indeed...


----------



## pbrme

Ohh look







Edit: TOP


----------



## engineergurl

yawn... at work morning post


----------



## cdcengineer

PBR, nice work. I was hoping for more. I will stay tuned while spamming


----------



## cdcengineer

Kitty litter boxes linked to suicide


----------



## cdcengineer

Perhaps folks with suicidal tenedncies just own cats (coincidence or science?)


----------



## cdcengineer

Consider this as we near the grandest of summer holidays.


----------



## pbrme

^ "truly you have a dizzying Intellect"


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm dizzy alright


----------



## cdcengineer

trying to work post


----------



## cdcengineer

At this pace we aren;t reaching 15k today


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> At this pace we aren;t reaching 15k today


Blasphemer!


----------



## blybrook PE

Good work PBR

Mornin post


----------



## cdcengineer

SHALL WE


----------



## cdcengineer

GUESS NOT


----------



## knight1fox3

Morning packed with meetings post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey PBR...?


----------



## pbrme

Hey Fox..?


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh guys... Time to spam?

Or wait till a little later. No one else seems to be watching this thread


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Hey Fox..?


_That spammer ya been lookin' for........would that be Mic Dundee?_


----------



## blybrook PE

Squirrel


----------



## engineergurl

I was just told that I look tired... gee, I wonder why


----------



## blybrook PE

late packing the moving boxes, eh?


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> late packing the moving boxes *spamming EB*, eh?


fixt.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Fox..?
> 
> 
> 
> _That spammer ya been lookin' for........would that be Mic Dundee?_
Click to expand...

What are you blathering about?


----------



## pbrme

fox, your chasing the wrong squirrel


----------



## pbrme

Release the hounds!!!


----------



## pbrme

Finished my first cup of coffee post


----------



## pbrme

bouncing in my seat post


----------



## pbrme

Anyone else have the rest of the week off?


----------



## blybrook PE

you better go drain the lizard then


----------



## blybrook PE

only if I took the vacation time off. May only show up for an hour than bail though


----------



## blybrook PE

but it depends on if I have anything to work on for that hour or not


----------



## knight1fox3

^HA! You actually missed a movie quote!


----------



## pbrme

If I ever build a new house I'm going to install an oversized toilet, to recreate that sense of being a kid again.


----------



## knight1fox3

Posted from the other thread and LMFAO!!!



Supe said:


> Let me have one of those porno magazines... large box of condoms, bottle of Old Harper... a couple of those panty shields, and some illegal fireworks, and one of those disposable enemas... Nah, make it two. - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## blybrook PE

goes to show how many movies I watch :huh:


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> ^HA! You actually missed a movie quote!


Not familiar with that one...
Savor the flavor, cuase it only happens once.


----------



## blybrook PE

that's a funny quote


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Posted from the other thread and LMFAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have one of those porno magazines... large box of condoms, bottle of Old Harper... a couple of those panty shields, and some illegal fireworks, and one of those disposable enemas... Nah, make it two. - Homer J. Simpson
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## blybrook PE

It's friday #1!


----------



## pbrme

ramping up for a new page


----------



## pbrme

almost there...


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^HA! You actually missed a movie quote!
> 
> 
> 
> Not familiar with that one...
> Savor the flavor, cuase it only happens once.
Click to expand...

That's why I am! I figured the name I used was a dead giveaway. Think about it.


----------



## blybrook PE

and I gotta go find a laser level to rent... The one from HD crapped out after 5 minutes usage and the rental counter monkey couldn't fix it. He actually broke it further...


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!


----------



## pbrme

stroke, stroke, stroke


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!


----------



## pbrme

row, row, row


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!


----------



## blybrook PE

If'n yer blatherin about Dundee, it's from one of the croc hunter movies


----------



## pbrme

eheh, another page.... yay

and edit: TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!


----------



## blybrook PE

HA; sniped it


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

I'm shooting for hitting 9k today


----------



## knight1fox3

Bly got it, and the quote...lol


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, croc dundee?


----------



## blybrook PE

You call that a knife; THIS is a knife!


----------



## knight1fox3

Would be hilarious to finish this thing and when Dex actually goes to sit down and spam, IT'S OVER!


----------



## knight1fox3

lol!!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> I'm shooting for hitting 9k today


Grand visions there boy


----------



## knight1fox3

Can we do 2200 posts in one day?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Would be hilarious to finish this thing and when Dex actually goes to sit down and spam, IT'S OVER!


Has he not logged in for a while?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Can we do 2200 posts in one day?


We can try...


----------



## blybrook PE

it wouldn't be hard if we kept up the spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex posted twice yesterday in this thread


----------



## knight1fox3

You guys see that salary post I put in random thoughts?


----------



## blybrook PE

but by the time he gets back, it'll be nearly over; if not completed


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep; the really randomized the order


----------



## pbrme

Spost to get one calc evaluation out the door today, but thats all I got going.


----------



## blybrook PE

And Dex was thinking he could get to 10k before RG (didn't happen)


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> You guys see that salary post I put in random thoughts?


Not yet... summary?


----------



## knight1fox3

so 5 of us, bly, cdc, pbr, me (i know weird, right?), and eg


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got a DCVR to review since the contractor didn't follow the installation details


----------



## pbrme

post


----------



## blybrook PE

It'll take 10 min for me to re-run the calcs and get them an answer


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## blybrook PE

I better start it in a minute or two cause they'll be calling for answers in about 15 minutes


----------



## pbrme

post once more


----------



## pbrme

interresting salary comp.


----------



## blybrook PE

ooh, I was wrong, he just called for the 4th time this morning.

JUST not to me!


----------



## blybrook PE

I bet the next one is to me, time to go get the RISA key


----------



## pbrme

I'm well over that median


----------



## blybrook PE

k, got it and I'm still gonna spam


----------



## pbrme

Looks like Bly is subdued.


----------



## blybrook PE

They don't list Structural; but I'm under where they have the Civil by about 10k


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> k, got it and I'm still gonna spam


ride that bronc. cowboy


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> Looks like Bly is subdued.


but not out


----------



## blybrook PE

we to another page yet?


----------



## blybrook PE

getting closer to 13k; can we get to 13.5 or higher today?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> They don't list Structural; but I'm under where they have the Civil by about 10k


underpaid and overworked?


----------



## blybrook PE

where'd everyone go?


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> getting closer to 13k; can we get to 13.5 or higher today?


we can try.


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't list Structural; but I'm under where they have the Civil by about 10k
> 
> 
> 
> underpaid and overworked?
Click to expand...

maybe... Took me 5 years to get to where the g/f started right outta college!


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> where'd everyone go?


dunno, probably to go to the #2 depository


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't list Structural; but I'm under where they have the Civil by about 10k
> 
> 
> 
> underpaid and overworked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe... Took me 5 years to get to where the g/f started right outta college!
Click to expand...

sometimes it takes a while.


----------



## blybrook PE

so I'm not surprised on where things are


----------



## pbrme

Out of College, I started at 15/hr


----------



## cdcengineer

It's 15k or nothing


----------



## blybrook PE

well with inflation and economy changes, it's not really all that surprising


----------



## pbrme

next year, i was at 17.75


----------



## cdcengineer

It ain't over yet


----------



## pbrme

year three i was at 19.75


----------



## blybrook PE

I started at over 18/ hr outta college. She's starting at ~31/hr


----------



## cdcengineer

inflammation of the economy?


----------



## pbrme

year four, 22


----------



## cdcengineer

Most college grads start at mid 50k's


----------



## blybrook PE

phone call


----------



## cdcengineer

Year 9, $90


----------



## pbrme

CDC, we're describing our salary history in response to Fox's posted chart


----------



## cdcengineer

Fatty money


----------



## blybrook PE

but I'm near ~35/hr right now; and I've got the PE too compared to an EIT


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm sorry, I was just spamming and interrupting


----------



## pbrme

Year 5, 25


----------



## cdcengineer

Booom


----------



## cdcengineer

The only way to 15k is to post


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> I'm sorry, I was just spamming and interrupting


no worries, just catching you up to speed


----------



## cdcengineer

I guess I'm out for now, be back for spamfest


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> The only way to 15k is to post


ezackery


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> I guess I'm out for now, be back for spamfest


pussy


----------



## blybrook PE

stick with it CDC


----------



## pbrme

post because I care.


----------



## cdcengineer

with what


----------



## cdcengineer

sh!t


----------



## cdcengineer

what


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> stick with it CDC


 He had separation anxiety from his work


----------



## cdcengineer

rollers


----------



## cdcengineer

nah


----------



## cdcengineer

yup


----------



## pbrme

Oh shit, he's back!


----------



## cdcengineer

sh!t


----------



## cdcengineer

get it


----------



## pbrme

pardon me


----------



## cdcengineer

got it


----------



## cdcengineer

good


----------



## cdcengineer

and we're running


----------



## pbrme

but do you have any grey poopon?


----------



## cdcengineer

trying to create a lien form template post


----------



## pbrme

running for the shadows


----------



## cdcengineer

The cadillac of mustards


----------



## cdcengineer

Runnign w/ the devil


----------



## blybrook PE

may have to go to the field and miss out on the spam fest


----------



## cdcengineer

BoooM


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> trying to create a lien form template post


ahh that's right, i remember your situation in another thread


----------



## cdcengineer

Gotta get some work done here too.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> may have to go to the field and miss out on the spam fest


pussy


----------



## cdcengineer

But spam time real quik now


----------



## pbrme

Damn, TOP


----------



## pbrme

TOP?


----------



## cdcengineer

Yup, liening a dick for the fun of it


----------



## pbrme

TOP?


----------



## cdcengineer

fun stuff


----------



## cdcengineer

run it up


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

When we hit 13k, it'll get hot


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> Yup, liening a dick for the fun of it


There's so many fixes available for this post, I don't even know where to start


----------



## cdcengineer

already hot for 1.8 million on the eastern shores


----------



## cdcengineer

describe fixes


----------



## cdcengineer

how you say fixes


----------



## cdcengineer

donde es fixes


----------



## cdcengineer

como es fixes


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, liening a dick for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> There's so many fixes available for this post, I don't even know where to start
Click to expand...

 Is that what their calling it these days?


----------



## cdcengineer

El guapo


----------



## pbrme

fixes a la' estaba en rendenditas


----------



## pbrme

commo es el gato?


----------



## pbrme

donde el la crapita doce?


----------



## cdcengineer

would you say I have a plethroa of pinatas


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> commo es el gato?


Domo ari gata


----------



## pbrme

pist... pist... trabajo?


----------



## cdcengineer

Mr robato


----------



## cdcengineer

Run with it


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> commo es el gato?
> 
> 
> 
> Domo ari gata
Click to expand...

Mrs. Robata


----------



## cdcengineer

get er' done


----------



## pbrme

I'm running my arseness off.


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> commo es el gato?
> 
> 
> 
> Domo ari gata
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs. Robata
Click to expand...

Photos please


----------



## cdcengineer

mee too


----------



## pbrme

Oh, I'm here all day long


----------



## cdcengineer

el shabang


----------



## cdcengineer

and again


----------



## cdcengineer

Got a bit of work to do and then it's spam time


----------



## pbrme

Running the post counter to pop 13k


----------



## cdcengineer

so close to 13k, it is hard to stop


----------



## pbrme

ok bye then


----------



## pbrme

It's too addicting huh


----------



## cdcengineer

kepp it going, like to see it


----------



## cdcengineer

must stop


----------



## pbrme

push!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer

must spam


----------



## pbrme

Do it for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

would be easier with one more slacker


----------



## cdcengineer

eat the starving chicken


----------



## pbrme

it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

boom, gotta run


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

finish the page PBR


----------



## blybrook PE

damn, gotta drive to Ft. Greely this morning.... Will miss out on the spam fest and won't be getting to 9k today


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

out of here


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

mobile post


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## blybrook PE

have fun spamming it up today guys


----------



## cdcengineer

starvig chicken sounds boney


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## knight1fox3

l;ajklfdjs


----------



## cdcengineer

blammo


----------



## blybrook PE

am out


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

pow shazaam


----------



## pbrme

L8r Bly...


----------



## cdcengineer

Kablammo


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

Outty 5 thousand


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

for real this time


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

must leave now


----------



## knight1fox3

Later bly


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

addiction is tough to quit


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> for real this time


Lies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

So wait, PBR is makin' 6 figures then?


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## cdcengineer

bye


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> So wait, PBR is makin' 6 figures then?


Pert near


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> bye


Ok bye


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children

Edit: *13K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pbrme

Post, it's your duty... it's for the starving children

edit; TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

And where are you located? Damn market by me....


----------



## pbrme

I'm in lower central WA state.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ah, GD west coast...


----------



## YMZ PE

CAN I GET A WHAT WHAT


----------



## YMZ PE

WEST SIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!


----------



## YMZ PE

OK back to work for me.


----------



## Master slacker

tienamen square


----------



## pbrme

I'm in my 9th year out of college, with a PE tho.

It took me until year 5 just to break 50k


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> WEST SIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!


Woot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

8th year out, PE as well


----------



## knight1fox3

Midwest &gt; West Coast &gt; East Coast


----------



## engineergurl

Home is where the Army sends us... not going to partake in the east vs west coast debates


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> Home is where the Army sends us... not going to partake in the east vs west coast debates


What, you think your to good for us or sumptine?


----------



## knight1fox3

Will there be this tonight???


----------



## engineergurl

mmmmmmmmmmm... beer


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Will there be this tonight???


Copy that, ya sumbich sacka munkey nuts


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL, almost spit water on my monitor.


----------



## knight1fox3

Copy that, heading to happy hour with some co-workers.


----------



## knight1fox3

Happy hours where there is no work the next day ARE THE BEST!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya sumbich.


----------



## knight1fox3

Less than 2000 posts to go.


----------



## knight1fox3

Could finish this thing and then Bly wouldn't get his 9k. LOL


----------



## pbrme

Sh!tcha hooker.


----------



## pbrme

Have fun at happy hour... wait


----------



## pbrme

Isn't happy hour at 6 usually?


----------



## knight1fox3

Not in Brew city. Most happy hours go 3-6. =)


----------



## pbrme

^ Hooker!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sometimes maybe as late as 7.


----------



## knight1fox3

Friggin' HOT here today!


----------



## pbrme

^ sSmelly PIRATE Hooker, who works for GROG!


----------



## knight1fox3

101 deg


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> ^ sSmelly PIRATE Hooker, who works for GROG!


And sells bacon?


----------



## pbrme

&lt;--- Work day half over for this man

Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend


by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
Click to expand...

but only after SHMBO heads for bed...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but only after SHMBO heads for bed...
Click to expand...

for this is the hour of rest for her Ladyship


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but only after SHMBO heads for bed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for this is the hour of rest for her Ladyship
Click to expand...

as for her a 12 hr shift in short stay awaits...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but only after SHMBO heads for bed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for this is the hour of rest for her Ladyship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for her a 12 hr shift in short stay awaits...
Click to expand...

tending the wounds of the weary


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but only after SHMBO heads for bed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for this is the hour of rest for her Ladyship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for her a 12 hr shift in short stay awaits...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tending the wounds of the weary
Click to expand...

But for thine, the day will start with a bloody mary and BAC sammich


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but only after SHMBO heads for bed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for this is the hour of rest for her Ladyship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for her a 12 hr shift in short stay awaits...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tending the wounds of the weary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But for thine, the day will start with a bloody mary and BAC sammich
Click to expand...

then off to the range to scatter the ground in brass


----------



## engineergurl

I fell asleep, good thing my lunch was half eaten on my desk still...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Work day half over for this man
> 
> Can wait 4 more hours, then usher in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> by sacrificing aluminum pills to the gods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but only after SHMBO heads for bed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for this is the hour of rest for her Ladyship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for her a 12 hr shift in short stay awaits...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tending the wounds of the weary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But for thine, the day will start with a bloody mary and BAC sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then off to the range to scatter the ground in brass
Click to expand...

To which these truths I hold to be self evident.


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I fell asleep, good thing my lunch was half eaten on my desk still...


you fell asleep and someone came by and ate half your lunch?... Those bastards.


----------



## knight1fox3

SHMBO? :huh:


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep, good thing my lunch was half eaten on my desk still...
> 
> 
> 
> you fell asleep and someone came by and ate half your lunch?... Those bastards.
Click to expand...

Ninjas, gotta love 'em. h34r:


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;-----------day 75% over for this guy


----------



## knight1fox3

happy hour to follow


----------



## knight1fox3

followed by aluminum pills and Modern Warfare 3.......killing thy noobs...


----------



## knight1fox3

The set-up...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## pbrme

top?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> followed by aluminum pills and Modern Warfare 3.......killing thy noobs...


Nice! Tommy likey... Tommy want, Wingy


----------



## knight1fox3

Housekeeping....


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> followed by aluminum pills and Modern Warfare 3.......killing thy noobs...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Tommy likey... Tommy want, Wingy
Click to expand...

I wish I could get back into Skyrim. It's been months (since April) since I've played. To much home project.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Housekeeping....


For the love of gawd, GO AWAY....


----------



## knight1fox3

^ heard Skyrim was pretty frickin' addictive.


----------



## knight1fox3

Though I get bored with single player games...


----------



## knight1fox3

I like the interactive co-op action and voice chat when storming into a bunker


----------



## pbrme

...pretty soon there's change missing off your dresser and your daughter's knocked up.


----------



## knight1fox3

Killing zombies in Left 4 Dead 2 is is fun as well...


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> I like the interactive co-op action and voice chat when storming into a bunker


Yeah me too, but skyrim is fun for the free roam.


----------



## knight1fox3

JO-JO THE CIRCUS INDIAN BOY WITH A PRETTY NEW PET!!!


----------



## pbrme

Back a month or so ago, I settled into the basement projector room for a Skyrim sesh.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Back a month or so ago, I settled into the basement projector room for a Skyrim sesh.


Had my PBR's laid out in a row like pretty maids.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back a month or so ago, I settled into the basement projector room for a Skyrim sesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Had my PBR's laid out in a row like pretty maids.
Click to expand...

Turned on the pS3, and started the game...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back a month or so ago, I settled into the basement projector room for a Skyrim sesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Had my PBR's laid out in a row like pretty maids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turned on the pS3, and started the game...
Click to expand...

Had a mindfart and forgot where I'd left off.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back a month or so ago, I settled into the basement projector room for a Skyrim sesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Had my PBR's laid out in a row like pretty maids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turned on the pS3, and started the game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had a mindfart and forgot where I'd left off.
Click to expand...

Turned off the system and policed up my gear, haven't touched it since.


----------



## pbrme

_"I love my pretty little pet, you're naughty, pretty little pet"_


----------



## pbrme

_"And then I... UAGHHHHH, __UAGHHHHH....."_


----------



## pbrme

Fox? You check out for HH?


----------



## knight1fox3

No sir...


----------



## pbrme

This is going to be a long 4 more hours...


----------



## pbrme

Hey there you are.


----------



## knight1fox3

Unless authorized by the holy PBR entity...


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be too long, with EB.com


----------



## pbrme

So I was checking the numbers... you only need 140 more posts to pass Dex in the count.


----------



## knight1fox3

Is EG sleeping again?


----------



## pbrme

Wanna make a run?


----------



## pbrme

Must be


----------



## knight1fox3

Maybe if we TYPE IN ALL CAPS SHE'LL WAKE UP!


----------



## pbrme

Bacon sammich and blow must have gotten to her.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm good for a page worth...ENGAGE!


----------



## pbrme

EG! WAKE UP


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm good for a page worth...ENGAGE!


----------



## pbrme

HELLO???? EG????


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

OK NEXT PAGE WILL BE IN ALL CAPS


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## knight1fox3

COPY THAT

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!

eDIT: top


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES A SPAM FEST A STARTIN'


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! MUST SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## pbrme

WAKE UP EG!! THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! THIS REPLY HAS NOT BEEN ADDED AS IT HAS BEEN POSTED TOO QUICKLY!!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAKE UP EG!! YOUR POST IS EMPTY!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

*2000!!!*


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> *2000!!!*


WOOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

If we had 10 people, each with 180 posts, this thing would be done


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *2000!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

and you just passed CDC in thread post count, and are only 80 away from Dex.


----------



## pbrme

good work fox


----------



## pbrme

Let's get this to 13.5K


----------



## pbrme

It's a short goal, only 300 away.


----------



## pbrme

That's six pages...


----------



## pbrme

2 ppl posting every 5 seconds is 24 posts a min.


----------



## knight1fox3

Only 80 away from Dex?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## pbrme

That's about two minutes a page, and 12 min. for 6 pages....


----------



## knight1fox3

I was just checkin' the specs.....on the end line..........girder


----------



## pbrme

Lets do this...


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> I was just checkin' the specs.....on the end line..........girder


rotary, errr.... I'm ritardid


----------



## engineergurl

I have 35 min left in my work day... winding down


----------



## knight1fox3

Engines full, ENGAGE! LUDACRIS SPEED!


----------



## pbrme

THERES SPAM FEST ALL OVER THIS PAGE'S FACE, WE'LL BE SPRAYIN' THE CROWD WITH VIRUSES YO. SH!T'S OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## knight1fox3

EG is up, our caps spamming helped!!!


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I have 35 min left in my work day... winding down


help us get to 13.5K


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 35 min left in my work day... winding down
> 
> 
> 
> help us get to 13.5K
Click to expand...

It's for the starvin children


----------



## pbrme

WITH SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY ASSS DAN!!


----------



## pbrme

WITH SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY ASSS DAN!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Copy - Paste - Post

^ in Bly's absence


----------



## pbrme

Help me help you


----------



## knight1fox3

I can't seem to find Davenport on this map


----------



## pbrme

Copy

Paste

Post


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> I can't seem to find Davenport on this map


It's right next to the Ottoman empire


----------



## pbrme

Copy

Paste

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

^ another missed quote...........STRIKE 2


----------



## pbrme

Copy

Paste

Post


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ another missed quote...........STRIKE 2


was the first thing to enter my brain


----------



## pbrme

Copy

Paste

Post


----------



## pbrme

Less thinkin' more postin'


----------



## pbrme

Copy

Paste

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

Get yourself a new map....


----------



## knight1fox3

Pickin' up your sarcasm I see...


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, someone horked our clothes


----------



## knight1fox3

Well I should hope so I'm laying it on pretty thick...


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Pickin' up your sarcasm I see...


Well thats good, cuase i'm layin on pretty thick


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm giving you a no-hork guarantee


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## pbrme

Holly Schnikey


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## pbrme

Less thinkin'


----------



## knight1fox3

Did you eat paint chips as a kid?


----------



## pbrme

Copy

Paste

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!

EDIT: ToP


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Did you eat paint chips as a kid?


eheh, NO.... Why?


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## knight1fox3

These shoes are Italian


----------



## pbrme

"quit playin with yer dingy"


----------



## knight1fox3

They're worth more than your life


----------



## knight1fox3

More postin'!


----------



## knight1fox3

Spent for a bit, though I got closer to catching Dex.


----------



## pbrme

mona son playsa, eres too... eres tooo


----------



## pbrme

keep going Fox, you can do it


----------



## pbrme

"Don't you remember you told me you love me baby... bahhh beep-pah paahhhh"


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## pbrme

"Said you would stay never leave me again ohhh baybee... bahhh beep-pah paahhhh"


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## pbrme

"baby baby baby baybee ...ohh baybeee"


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## pbrme

Good job Fox, keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha aha I know that song...R. Black?


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## pbrme

"eye laa-auv you...." DEER

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERS!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

NOW WERE CRUISING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## knight1fox3

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

NOW WERE CRUISING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


> poop


poop yourself


----------



## pbrme

NOW WERE CRUISING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

NOW WERE CRUISING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?


gOOD ONE!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!

TOP!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

RAMMING SPPPEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CHARGE!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Did I pass Dex yet?


----------



## pbrme

Yorkshire has been sacked!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

I'll post stats


----------



## knight1fox3

Phone call.....SPAM OFF


----------



## pbrme

pbrme 4413 blybrook PE 4135 engineergurl 911 Dexman PE 898 knight1fox3 894 cdcengineer 790 YMZ PE 413 envirotex 353 Master slacker 134 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 69 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight  13 roadwreck 6 mudpuppy 6 Supe 4 csb 4 Dleg 3 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 chaosiscash 1 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1


----------



## pbrme

Sooo close Fox. Infact If we drive this thing to 13.5k you'll pass EG as well


----------



## knight1fox3

GO FOR THIRD! LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

WHERE ARE WE DRIVING?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHERE ARE WE DRIVING?!


----------



## knight1fox3

HERE COMES THE MEAT WAGON!!!


----------



## pbrme

"I dispatched them the night I setch your wife..."


----------



## pbrme

FULLL SPEED


----------



## knight1fox3

HERE COMES THE MEAT WAGON!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

HERE COMES THE MEAT WAGON!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

HERE COMES THE MEAT WAGON!!!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

HERE COMES THE MEAT WAGON!!!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.........beer


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Here is comes


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Ally oop!

TOP!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT TO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

nICE SNIPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL thx


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT INTO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT INTO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT INTO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## pbrme

Common Fox, 100 more!


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiter, I'll have 2 pieces of dry wheat toast and 4 whole chickens!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiter, I'll have 2 pieces of dry wheat toast and 4 whole chickens!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiter, I'll have 2 pieces of dry wheat toast and 4 whole chickens!!!


----------



## pbrme

You got it in you?


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiter, I'll have 2 pieces of dry wheat toast and 4 whole chickens!!!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT INTO HAPPY HOUR


----------



## knight1fox3

Would be nice to have a third...


----------



## knight1fox3

At that speed will you be able to pull out in time???


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> WE'RE DRIVING STRAIGHT INTO HAPPY HOUR


this


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiter, I'll have 2 pieces of dry wheat toast and 4 whole chickens!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM GOD!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM GOD!


----------



## pbrme

What are you waiting for&gt;? A Rubber Biscuit?


----------



## knight1fox3

2 BY 2


----------



## knight1fox3

HANDS OF BLUE


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION...


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM GOD!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM GOD!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION...


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION...


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION...


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...


----------



## knight1fox3

WE'RE ON A MISSION FROM beeeeeeer!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...
​


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...
​


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...
​


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...
​


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!!


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...
​


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!!


----------



## pbrme

OK 50 MORE YOU WHORE


----------



## knight1fox3

STILL GOING?


----------



## knight1fox3

THAT WAS A HAIKU


----------



## pbrme

WE'RE ON A MISSION, ... A MISSION FOR BEEEEER!!!!!!!!...


----------



## snickerd3

3 musketeers


----------



## knight1fox3

ARE YOU A POET?


----------



## pbrme

WHY YES IT WAS


----------



## knight1fox3

BABY RUTH!


----------



## pbrme

IN MY SPARE TIME


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD, PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## pbrme

SNICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD, PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD, PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## pbrme

COME JOIN IN THE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

SNICKERS OR SNICKERD?


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## knight1fox3

FEAR AND LOATHING?


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD, PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

MIND IF I DO A JAY?


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD, PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD, PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## pbrme

BUNNY IS NOT THE ISSUE HERE


----------



## knight1fox3

CAN WE MAKE IT?


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHO MADE THAT MAN A GUNNER?


----------



## pbrme

20 MAS


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

FOX AND I JUST DID A BUNCH OF COKE AND NOW WE'RE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT'S A MATTER COLONEL SANDERS, CHICKEN?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT'S A MATTER COLONEL SANDERS, CHICKEN?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT'S A MATTER COLONEL SANDERS, CHICKEN?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

POST TOASTIES!


----------



## pbrme

GUMP!!... WHY DID YOU ASSEMBLE THAT WEAPON SO QUICKLY!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT'S A MATTER COLONEL SANDERS, CHICKEN?!?!


----------



## pbrme

GUMP!!... WHY DID YOU ASSEMBLE THAT WEAPON SO QUICKLY!?!


----------



## pbrme

GUMP!!... WHY DID YOU ASSEMBLE THAT WEAPON SO QUICKLY!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

because you told me to drill sargeant!!!!


----------



## pbrme

GUMP!!... WHY DID YOU ASSEMBLE THAT WEAPON SO QUICKLY!?!


----------



## pbrme

GUMP!!... WHY DID YOU ASSEMBLE THAT WEAPON SO QUICKLY!?!


----------



## pbrme

GUMP!!... WHY DID YOU ASSEMBLE THAT WEAPON SO QUICKLY!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

jesus h christ gump, you're a goddamn genius!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOm!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Headshot!!!


----------



## pbrme

NOW DISASSEMBLE YOUR WEAPON AND CONTINUE!


----------



## knight1fox3

Nailed it


----------



## knight1fox3

New stats?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> jesus h christ gump, you're a goddamn genius!!!


God damn it, Gump! You're a god damn genius! This is the most outstanding answer I have ever heard. You must have a goddamn I.Q. of 160. You are goddamn gifted, Private Gump.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme 4480 blybrook PE 4135 knight1fox3 972 engineergurl 911 Dexman PE 898 cdcengineer 790 YMZ PE 413 envirotex 353 Master slacker 134 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 70 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 13 roadwreck 6 mudpuppy 6 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## pbrme

Nice work Fox!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ woot!


----------



## pbrme

thirty more to break a thou?


----------



## pbrme

20 more and I've got 4.5


----------



## knight1fox3

28 posts later.....


----------



## knight1fox3

like the apocalypse


----------



## pbrme

If it wouldn't be such a waste of a damn-fine enlisted man I'd recommend you for OCS! You are gonna be a general someday, Gump, now disassemble your weapon and continue!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## pbrme

Nobody gives a hunky shit who you are, pus ball. You're not even a low-life, scum-sucking maggot. Get your ass on the bus, you're in the army now!


----------



## knight1fox3

THEY ARE COMING!


----------



## pbrme

who's comming?


----------



## knight1fox3

PRIVATE PILE WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION!


----------



## pbrme

SHOOT'EM THEY'RE COMMING STRAIGHT FOR US!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## pbrme

DID MOMMY AND DADDY NOT PAY YOU ENOUGH ATTENTION!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## knight1fox3

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket.


----------



## pbrme

Oh that's right, Private Pyle, don't make any fucking effort to get to the top of the fucking obstacle.


----------



## knight1fox3

Should have enough by now...


----------



## pbrme

If God would have wanted you up there he would have miracled your ass up there by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## pbrme

If God would have wanted you up there he would have miracled your ass up there by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## pbrme

If God would have wanted you up there he would have miracled your ass up there by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## pbrme

If God would have wanted you up there he would have miracled your ass up there by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## pbrme

If God would have wanted you up there he would have miracled your ass up there by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## pbrme

SETUP?


----------



## pbrme

TIOP


----------



## knight1fox3

TOP!


----------



## knight1fox3

lol


----------



## pbrme

This one time at band camp


----------



## pbrme

you know that little...


----------



## pbrme

Ok one more post and then stats


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme 4499 blybrook PE 4135  knight1fox3 1004 engineergurl 911 Dexman PE 898 cdcengineer 790 YMZ PE 413 envirotex 353 Master slacker 134 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 70 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 13 roadwreck 6 mudpuppy 6 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## pbrme

Hey you made it before me.


----------



## pbrme

Nice work Fox, you did it.


----------



## pbrme

What's your goal next? HH?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ya, next goal is 3:30......lol


----------



## knight1fox3

and yours?


----------



## pbrme

7k ttl posts


----------



## knight1fox3

Shootin' fer the moon, hey?


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Let me have one of those porno magazines... large box of condoms, bottle of Old Harper... a couple of those panty shields, and some illegal fireworks, and one of those disposable enemas... Nah, make it two. - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Shootin' fer the moon, hey?


Like in pinochle?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have one of those porno magazines... large box of condoms, bottle of Old Harper... a couple of those panty shields, and some illegal fireworks, and one of those disposable enemas... Nah, make it two. - Homer J. Simpson
Click to expand...

LOL, you should use this when you order at HH


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Finishing the page post


----------



## pbrme

Topps


----------



## pbrme

Fleer


----------



## pbrme

Upperdeck


----------



## knight1fox3

adsfaf


----------



## pbrme

Score


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> adsfaf


Mufasa


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have one of those porno magazines... large box of condoms, bottle of Old Harper... a couple of those panty shields, and some illegal fireworks, and one of those disposable enemas... Nah, make it two. - Homer J. Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you should use this when you order at HH
Click to expand...

I'm going to!! Brilliant!


----------



## knight1fox3

Nintendo games go!


----------



## knight1fox3

Metroid


----------



## pbrme

Funny, it reads like it's Peter Griffin


----------



## pbrme

Legend of Zelda


----------



## pbrme

Mario Bros 1,2,3


----------



## knight1fox3

Contra 1 &amp; 2


----------



## pbrme

Final Fantasy 1 &amp; 3


----------



## knight1fox3

Life Force


----------



## pbrme

Duck Hunt


----------



## knight1fox3

Castlevania


----------



## pbrme

Castlevania


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Castlevania


Jinx


----------



## knight1fox3

Bubble goddamn Bobble


----------



## pbrme

Excite bike


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Bubble goddamn Bobble


LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Fester's Quest &lt;------ F that game.....unbeatable


----------



## knight1fox3

Galaga


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble goddamn Bobble
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Every girl I know could always throw down on that game, my wife kicks my ass


----------



## pbrme

TMNT


----------



## pbrme

Ninja Gieden


----------



## pbrme

Donkey Kong


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble goddamn Bobble
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every girl I know could always throw down on that game, my wife kicks my ass
Click to expand...

Didn't know too many that played the old 8-bit...


----------



## knight1fox3

Bad Dudes


----------



## knight1fox3

Punch Out (not the damn Mike Tyson version either)


----------



## knight1fox3

River City Ransom


----------



## knight1fox3

Double Dragon


----------



## pbrme

Techmo Bowl


----------



## pbrme

Double Dragon


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Double Dragon


Eh?? prequal to Street fighter chars


----------



## pbrme

Dr. Mario


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Dr. Mario


That little bastard, I hated him


----------



## pbrme

then of course Tetris


----------



## pbrme

Mega Man


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Mario
> 
> 
> 
> That little bastard, I hated him
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## knight1fox3

So when does the PBR begin to flow?


----------



## pbrme

That's about all I can remember


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> So when does the PBR begin to flow?


Not for another 3 more hours for me... bout you?


----------



## pbrme

Let's finish out this page...


----------



## pbrme

&lt;---6.7k


----------



## pbrme

Sega farts spam


----------



## pbrme

sonic boom


----------



## pbrme

Dragon Upercut


----------



## pbrme

Tiger


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM


----------



## knight1fox3

UPPERCUT!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

HAADOOOOKINN


----------



## cdcengineer

Nice work in here


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> Nice work in here


Dang CDC, we could have used you...


----------



## cdcengineer

Is there a way to attach jpegs if I'm not a memeber


----------



## cdcengineer

Been workin' first billable in days


----------



## cdcengineer

I got some awesome photos of 2 bull moose and a black bear come thru the yard (I work at home office) within an hour or son of each other. Like to post the photos


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work in here
> 
> 
> 
> Dang CDC, we could have used you...
Click to expand...

Yeah, would have made a push to finish if you were around


----------



## cdcengineer

WTH ya all been up to?


----------



## cdcengineer

Looks like some impressive spma central around er'


----------



## knight1fox3

^ post the pictures to image shack.


----------



## cdcengineer

almost to 14k. I'm gonna miss the finale


----------



## knight1fox3

Better than attaching and you can size them appropriately for a message board


----------



## cdcengineer

does it require a sign up


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> I got some awesome photos of 2 bull moose and a black bear come thru the yard (I work at home office) within an hour or son of each other. Like to post the photos


try a generic photo first. google image something, right-click open in new tab, righ-click copy image location. post the copied stuff into the "image" icon popup in this post reply


----------



## knight1fox3

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## cdcengineer

joining now


----------



## pbrme

I used Image shack from Fox's recommendation, and It works alright.


----------



## knight1fox3

You just have to create a basic log in, just make it the same as EB.com. Free. I use a lot during the day for other message boards.


----------



## pbrme

cool. gonna see some animals


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm sure there are others, just one that is light weight, not a lot of advertisements, and doesn't hassle you with junk email.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> cool. gonna see some animals


Grab an ice cold PBR for the show....


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> You just have to create a basic log in, just make it the same as EB.com. Free. I use a lot during the day for other message boards.


Wrong. There can be only ONE.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## cdcengineer

it won't let me


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool. gonna see some animals
> 
> 
> 
> Grab an ice cold PBR for the show....
Click to expand...

i wish, still at work.... member? I've got 3 more hrs?


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> it won't let me


what's it saying?


----------



## cdcengineer

image shack is down for reapirs. won;t allow sign up at the moment


----------



## cdcengineer

Thawing this guy out (with frog in ice cube)


----------



## pbrme

hmmm. there are other sites as well.


----------



## cdcengineer

lemme try and upload to here. could change my avatar


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> hmmm. there are other sites as well.


to rushed to sign up for others. I ahve picasa web album. bot sure how secure that is


----------



## knight1fox3

Gah!!!

Try this:  http://tinypic.com/


----------



## pbrme

gonna see some animals


----------



## cdcengineer

EB.com wants a URL to upload photos WTF is that


----------



## pbrme

gonna see some animals


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> EB.com wants a URL to upload photos WTF is that


No, go to "more reply options" at the lower right corner of your post


----------



## pbrme

You'll see a place to browse and upload


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> EB.com wants a URL to upload photos WTF is that


That's what imageshack would have done for you.


----------



## knight1fox3

THERE IS NO DANA ONLY ZUUL!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

PAGE?


----------



## pbrme

gonna see some animals


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT PAGE?


----------



## knight1fox3

Where has page 274 gone?


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> THERE IS NO DANA ONLY ZUUL!!!


LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Bueller?


----------



## knight1fox3

Setup


----------



## pbrme

We're on it...


----------



## pbrme

gonna see some animals


----------



## knight1fox3

Mommy look, the rhino's getting too close to the car...


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> Gah!!!
> 
> Try this: http://tinypic.com/


Did it, now try this

I'll have to do one at a time it seems


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> THERE IS NO DANA ONLY ZUUL!!!


bump from the previous page... cause it's just too LMAO


----------



## cdcengineer

says I'm not allowed to use the image extension on this forum

Someone with permission try entering this /&gt;http://tinypic.com/r/2af9kw/6


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah!!!
> 
> Try this: http://tinypic.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Did it, now try this
> 
> I'll have to do one at a time it seems
Click to expand...

link fail... try it again


----------



## cdcengineer

oh wait, that worked


----------



## pbrme




----------



## cdcengineer

try it now


----------



## YMZ PE

Knightfox, please remove mention of the name of a certain EB member from your last post in Sometimes You Just Need to Scream


----------



## pbrme

copy the space under:

"IMG Code for Forums &amp; Message Boards"

and ctrl-v into the post window.


----------



## YMZ PE

And please remember in the future in which context certain information was shared


----------



## cdcengineer

thx PBR, try these

/&gt;http://tinypic.com/r/b4g328/6

/&gt;http://tinypic.com/r/15q2143/6

/&gt;http://tinypic.com/r/2af9kw/6

/&gt;http://tinypic.com/r/2ppab0z/6


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Knightfox, please remove mention of the name of a certain EB member from your last post in Sometimes You Just Need to Scream


DONE! Sorry about that YMZ. For some reason I thought we were in a "different" thread.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## cdcengineer

sounds like fox is in trouble


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knightfox, please remove mention of the name of a certain EB member from your last post in Sometimes You Just Need to Scream
> 
> 
> 
> DONE! Sorry about that YMZ. For some reason I thought we were in a "different" thread.
Click to expand...

It's all good, buddy.


----------



## pbrme

There you go...


----------



## cdcengineer

last one

/&gt;http://tinypic.com/r/ir3p5x/6


----------



## cdcengineer

thx PBR


----------



## pbrme

Thems nice animal pix!


----------



## cdcengineer

got some awesome live video


----------



## pbrme




----------



## cdcengineer

got a lynx a few summers ago trying to sneak up on my dog


----------



## pbrme

brb


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


>


 furry devil, stay away from our grill tonight


----------



## cdcengineer

spam


----------



## cdcengineer

tiny pic is cool


----------



## cdcengineer

spam again


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow those are impressive pics! I would be both amazed and a bit freaked out. LOL Though in the northern part of WI we have seen black bears, although much smaller. No moose (or is is meese?) though.


----------



## cdcengineer

gonna miss the finale since I got to head to a job in a few


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow those are impressive pics! I would be both amazed and a bit freaked out. LOL Though in the northern part of WI we have seen black bears, although much smaller. No moose (or is is meese?) though.


I think it's moossesz


----------



## cdcengineer

The bear wasn;t overly large. My wife was ready to sprint if he saw us. The moose are much more dangerous. They kick the shi! out of ya


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> tiny pic is cool


that one is nice too. If you see the "direct link" option, take that code and paste it into a post like this:

[i m g] cdc's direct link [/ i m g]

That will embed the image into your post without the need to "attach" it. And you should be able to size it a bit smaller so it isn't taking up the entire page. :thumbs:


----------



## pbrme

ok, back... have a dwg set going out this afternoon and i needed to get one our designers lined out.


----------



## cdcengineer

the HD video is cool. Too bad my commentating is crap (and the heay breathing from running out there)


----------



## pbrme

Fox where at in norther WI are you?


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> tiny pic is cool
> 
> 
> 
> that one is nice too. If you see the "direct link" option, take that code and paste it into a post like this:
> 
> [i m g] cdc's direct link [/ i m g]
> 
> That will embed the image into your post without the need to "attach" it. And you should be able to size it a bit smaller so it isn't taking up the entire page. :thumbs:
Click to expand...

Lemme try it


----------



## cdcengineer

try clicking on that


----------



## cdcengineer

It works for me, you is one smart cookie fox


----------



## knight1fox3

Well i live in the south east. Mil-ee-waukaaa- which is Alconquin for "the good land".

But the fam lives up in the Antigo and Rhinelander areas.


----------



## pbrme

whoops you forgot the "/" in the second


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> tiny pic is cool
> 
> 
> 
> that one is nice too. If you see the "direct link" option, take that code and paste it into a post like this:
> 
> [i m g] cdc's direct link [/ i m g]
> 
> That will embed the image into your post without the need to "attach" it. And you should be able to size it a bit smaller so it isn't taking up the entire page. :thumbs:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lemme try it
Click to expand...

You forgot the backslash.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> whoops you forgot the "/" in the second


and no spaces either.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Well i live in the south east. Mil-ee-waukaaa- which is Alconquin for "the good land".
> 
> But the fam lives up in the Antigo and Rhinelander areas.


I think I've told you this before, but i grew up in Ashland


----------



## pbrme

TOP?


----------



## pbrme

TOP?


----------



## knight1fox3

Uh oh, next page coming.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i live in the south east. Mil-ee-waukaaa- which is Alconquin for "the good land".
> 
> But the fam lives up in the Antigo and Rhinelander areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've told you this before, but i grew up in Ashland
Click to expand...

I think I recall you mentioning that. Small world...LOL


----------



## pbrme

Fox, It's 3:30 your time bra...


----------



## pbrme

You going to stick around and help us push this 250 more and into 14k?


----------



## pbrme

It's only 5 more pages


----------



## envirotex

one for the cause


----------



## pbrme

two for the pause


----------



## cdcengineer

[i m g] [/color]http://tinypic.com/r/hra3wk/6 [/ i m g]


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Fox, It's 3:30 your time bra...





pbrme said:


> You going to stick around and help us push this 250 more and into 14k?


Waiting for another co-worker to finish her $hit up. And then good sir, we shall be someplace warm. A place where the beer flows like wine. Where beautiful women instinctively flock like the salmon of Capistrano


----------



## cdcengineer

or this

[i m g] [font=helvetica, arial, sans-serif[/COLOR]]http://tinypic.com/r/34oezib/6 [/ i m g]


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> [i m g] http://tinypic.com/r/hra3wk/6 [/ i m g]


LOL, no spaces CDC, I only did that to show you. take all spaces out and surround you link just like you did there


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait, that isn't your direct link

It should have .jpg or .png at the end


----------



## cdcengineer

damn it


----------



## cdcengineer

that's what I get for copy pasting


----------



## envirotex

why is cdc in italics?


----------



## cdcengineer

http://tinypic.com/r/hra3wk/6 [/ img]

See what happens when we rush


----------



## cdcengineer

envirotex said:


> why is cdc in italics?


cause he's typing


----------



## cdcengineer

cool huh. it tels us who's in the process of posting


----------



## cdcengineer

http://tinypic.com/r/34oezib/6 [/ img]


----------



## envirotex

hmmm, never noticed that before


----------



## cdcengineer

not sure if that'll fly


----------



## cdcengineer

envirotex said:


> hmmm, never noticed that before


Only happens when not rapid spamming


----------



## cdcengineer

Must go now. Finish it up


----------



## cdcengineer

Damn I could milked it up to 2k posts if I had time


----------



## cdcengineer

rock


----------



## knight1fox3

[imghttp://i46.tinypic.com/hra3wk.jpg


----------



## cdcengineer

N'


----------



## cdcengineer

roll


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## pbrme

Have you got it yet?


----------



## cdcengineer

I might've f'ed those links all up. Trying to rush it


----------



## cdcengineer

atta boy fox


----------



## cdcengineer

I'll look at how those photos are done later when not spamming quickly or rushing to leave the office. I wish we could ahmmer this home just for the fun of it, but that work is left to you all


----------



## cdcengineer

pArty on


----------



## pbrme

That's a bad place for an electrical disconnect


----------



## cdcengineer

I'll look for a free videon host later and see if I can get the vid up


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> That's a bad place for an electrical disconnect


It's a controller for the septic. Not my house. that's out my back window. That shi!hole should've never been approved


----------



## pbrme

Awe NOOOO cdc, don't wimp out


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## cdcengineer

During high rain or snow runoff (mud season) that alarm goes off continuosly


----------



## knight1fox3

^ thats the link you put inside those brackets


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


>


Ahh haaa


----------



## knight1fox3

you were using the URL...


----------



## envirotex

pbrme said:


> That's a bad place for an electrical disconnect


^^^engineer


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad place for an electrical disconnect
> 
> 
> 
> It's a controller for the septic. Not my house. that's out my back window. That shi!hole should've never been approved
Click to expand...

Why's it a hole?


----------



## cdcengineer

See, now you're cooking w/ crisco. Too bad I didn't know that before. Now I have to figure out how to retrieve old uploads sine I didn;t join there may be no record of me.


----------



## cdcengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> you were using the URL...


I'm not very smart


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad place for an electrical disconnect
> 
> 
> 
> It's a controller for the septic. Not my house. that's out my back window. That shi!hole should've never been approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why's it a hole?
Click to expand...

nvm i get it now


----------



## pbrme

cdcengineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh haaa
Click to expand...

guys, if you just click in the second field down, and copy this into the posting box, it's the same thing.What I did above. It already has the [img's]


----------



## cdcengineer

pbrme said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad place for an electrical disconnect
> 
> 
> 
> It's a controller for the septic. Not my house. that's out my back window. That shi!hole should've never been approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why's it a hole?
Click to expand...

I just have an issue with the fact that the town let the guy bend a bunch enviro laws the State of CO claims to enforce. He couldn't get the setbacks from water and yet they still approved the house. many other issues too. They listed that house for big $ last summer. They still want $560k or so. I guess I should thought before posting a strangers house on the web


----------



## pbrme

Top?


----------



## cdcengineer

Gotta run


----------



## knight1fox3

^ correct, but I was just trying to not confuse...and teach a little bit about HTTP code. =)


----------



## pbrme

It's all good, it won't matter who's house is pictured where.


----------



## pbrme

After we bought our house, we'd have random vehicles casing the street taking pictures of it and driving off.


----------



## cdcengineer

sketchers


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya'll did pretty well getting this thing moving! Congrats

Just back from the field post


----------



## cdcengineer

Quieted down here while i was out


----------



## blybrook PE

filling out my expense sheet post.... Gotta go get the milage from the truck


----------



## blybrook PE

everyone bailed to go start the 4th early. Don't blame them one bit


----------



## cdcengineer

blammo


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


> everyone bailed to go start the 4th early. Don't blame them one bit


Me neither, if I was still a drinkin' man, I'd be 3 sheets by now


----------



## cdcengineer

Better finish up there Bly and get you some refreshment


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah; I got a 6 pack of Mike's hard lemonade in the fridge and a cabinet full of other goodies


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme 4621 blybrook PE 4140 knight1fox3 1063 engineergurl 911 Dexman PE 898 cdcengineer 858 YMZ PE 416 envirotex 357 Master slacker 134 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 70 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 13 mudpuppy 6 roadwreck 6 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 badal 2 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1

Current thread standings


----------



## cdcengineer

Go get em. Happy 4th to all. Use this as the defunct drunk tank to end it


----------



## cdcengineer

PBR has got this in the bag


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy 4th Everyone. It's definately close to ending! It'll be finished off before the end of the week!


----------



## blybrook PE

He deserves it!


----------



## pbrme

Howdy spammers. Cracking a beer post.


----------



## pbrme

Anyone here?


----------



## pbrme

Bly...quit playin with yer pud and spam


----------



## pbrme

We should take this past 14k tonight.


----------



## pbrme

...any takers?


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ correct, but I was just trying to not confuse...and teach a little bit about HTTP code. =)


You mean HTML?


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> ...any takers?


I'll play with you. Got my case of beers and no desire to talk to the man of the house tonight.


----------



## YMZ PE

PBR! Where is you?


----------



## cdcengineer

spammers have left the building. Star wars is on, but these movies are cheesy compared to the originals.


----------



## cdcengineer

Mini CDC decided to melt down beyond all control


----------



## cdcengineer

Not fun at all


----------



## cdcengineer

Pow shazam


----------



## cdcengineer

outta here


----------



## cdcengineer

so close to 14k though


----------



## cdcengineer

could be done with one other person


----------



## cdcengineer

then again


----------



## cdcengineer

it could be done


----------



## cdcengineer

just don;t know if I'm up for it


----------



## cdcengineer

nahhhh


----------



## YMZ PE

YAY!


----------



## YMZ PE

Company!


----------



## YMZ PE

I've given up on trying to catch up to your post count CDC


----------



## YMZ PE

I think you posted over 400 in the last two days alone


----------



## YMZ PE

F5 and cdc gone?


----------



## YMZ PE

Not yet


----------



## YMZ PE

Maybe if I do the banana dance :bananapowerslide:


----------



## YMZ PE

Still here


----------



## YMZ PE

Maybe banana dance again? :bananapowerslide:


----------



## YMZ PE

Is he going for the setup?


----------



## YMZ PE

Well hrr it is


----------



## YMZ PE

No? TOP then


----------



## YMZ PE

I guess I coulda waited


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh well, more banana dance :bananapowerslide:


----------



## YMZ PE

This is a banana dance, of sorts :bananadoggywow:


----------



## YMZ PE

When did the Burger King get here? :burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

And do I really want to wake up with him?


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

Well, are you going to answer me?


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

Don't just look at me like that. Say something.


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

Stop looking at me.


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait, did you say something?


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

I should...burn...it...all...down...?


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking: :burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh man. Time for a refill. :40oz:


----------



## YMZ PE

Who needs other participants when you have emoticons?


----------



## YMZ PE

My sweet, sweet animated emoticons.


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

What, you again? I didn't mean to dis you, but you aren't animated.


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

And I'm done. Thank you, you've been great.


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

...that's it. I'm off this shiz for the really-o now...


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> No? TOP then


Wait, are we playing this game again???



YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ correct, but I was just trying to not confuse...and teach a little bit about HTTP code. =)
> 
> 
> 
> You mean HTML?
Click to expand...

Yes, thank you Ms. programmer!


----------



## knight1fox3

PBR? Bueller?


----------



## knight1fox3

What the? Hasn't he put the Misses to bed yet?


----------



## YMZ PE

PBR HERE!


----------



## YMZ PE

HI FRIEND


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

NOT YOU AGAIN


----------



## YMZ PE

No one else is posting


----------



## pbrme

I'm in the house!


----------



## YMZ PE

Come on gents


----------



## YMZ PE

YAY PBR


----------



## knight1fox3

What the? Is anyone flashing?


----------



## YMZ PE

I had Pavement songs stuck in my head the last time we had a late night spamfest!


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> No one else is posting


O'contrare to popular opinion...


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I had Pavement songs stuck in my head the last time we had a late night spamfest!


Then we shall continue....


----------



## pbrme

Need more cold PBR... I've got one last one in the fridge.. and 12 outside of it staying warm


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What the? Is anyone flashing?


Agh, you totally made me look. Put those manboobs away.


----------



## knight1fox3

PBR,....

THERE IS NO DANA ONLY ZUUL!!


----------



## pbrme

meant to replace the ones I took out but alas, it never happened...


----------



## YMZ PE

Time for a beerski


----------



## YMZ PE

As opposed to Beerski's Ukranian cousin, Beerchenko


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> PBR,....
> 
> THERE IS NO DANA ONLY ZUUL!!


HAHAHAH LMAO, you stud. Thank you!!


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> No TOP then......guess I won't put one on then...


^ Does this still hold true?


----------



## pbrme

Did you use that homer simpson line at hh?


----------



## YMZ PE

Or Beerchenko's Chinese cousin, Beel


----------



## pbrme

TOP?


----------



## knight1fox3

TOP


----------



## pbrme

Ahhh,... I feel a late night spam sesh approachin...


----------



## pbrme

Need to put a few on ice... and grab a refil.


----------



## pbrme

brb.


----------



## knight1fox3

only if its a drinking game


----------



## YMZ PE

Or Beel's Austrailian brother in-law, Coffee


----------



## YMZ PE

BEER RIGHT BACK


----------



## knight1fox3

Any of you fools on Steam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Baby got back?


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ is awesome, she can hit the liquor


----------



## knight1fox3

with kids....


----------



## knight1fox3

Maybe that means I could too..... :huh:


----------



## pbrme

*Crack*


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Maybe that means I could too..... :huh:


answer the Homer question...


----------



## pbrme

And yes, the Mrs just got tucked in. She's got an early one taking care of the sick at the hospital.


----------



## pbrme

She pulls these holiday shifts for 2.5 pay


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ is awesome, she can hit the liquor


And the poker too


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll say it again, you told Brant on the phone, he told me...


----------



## pbrme

So what will the topic of discussion be while we user in the 14k?


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> She pulls these holiday shifts for 2.5 pay


Bling bling


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll say it again, you told Brant on the phone, he told me...


seriously just lol'd


----------



## YMZ PE

Feet? Er, beer.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again, you told Brant on the phone, he told me...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously just lol'd
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## YMZ PE

How about Lewbowski quotes?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ is awesome, she can hit the liquor
> 
> 
> 
> And the poker too
Click to expand...

hells yeah, you can party!


----------



## YMZ PE

THE CHINAMAN IS NOT THE ISSUE!


----------



## knight1fox3

Flashing?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> How about Lewbowski quotes?


Second this motion


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> How about Lewbowski quotes?


Luv u


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Lewbowski quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> Second this motion
Click to expand...

The dude abides


----------



## knight1fox3

I bet we could do the entire opening scenes


----------



## YMZ PE

Let me find a cash machine...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sometimes.....there's a man, sometimes....there's a PBR


----------



## pbrme

Lebowski quotes + drinking game.

Anytime anyone uses the F-word, you drink... even if it's sensored.


----------



## YMZ PE

Can anyone quote Sam Elliott's whole opening monologue?


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Lebowski quotes + drinking game.
> 
> Anytime anyone uses the F-word, you drink... even if it's sensored.


I got sh!tfaced doing this one time.


----------



## knight1fox3

Where's the beer Lebowski? We want the fuckin' beer Lebowski!!! WHERE'S THE FUCKIN' BEER SHITHEAD!!!!?


----------



## pbrme

mind if I do a J?


----------



## YMZ PE

Beaver? You mean...


----------



## YMZ PE

What's a pederast, Walter?


----------



## knight1fox3

SHUT THE FUCK UP YMZ


----------



## YMZ PE

Eight year olds, Dude.


----------



## knight1fox3

THAT'S FUCKIN' INTERESTING MAN


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Where's the beer Lebowski? We want the fuckin' beer Lebowski!!! WHERE'S THE FUCKIN' BEER SHITHEAD!!!!?


This isn't fair... Fox is cracking my shit up


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait, were we trying to do start to finish?


----------



## knight1fox3

You both know I just was at Lebowski fest right?


----------



## pbrme

What's a pederass Walter?


----------



## knight1fox3

I made PBR spit beer on his monitor! Boo to the fuckin' YA


----------



## YMZ PE

Unfair advantage, you Urban Achiever.


----------



## knight1fox3

tpo[


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> You both know I just was at Lebowski fest right?


That's right, I envy you...


----------



## YMZ PE

That rug really tied the room together, did it not?


----------



## knight1fox3

Actually, we wore a bunch of red shirts and were a bunch of fuckin' amateurs


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ can check my FB to confirm


----------



## pbrme

Please don't touch that....


----------



## YMZ PE

Nice, I get keep getting the top inadvertently. If only that would happen at home...j/k


----------



## pbrme

some music for our enjoyment:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc6ZaLu7gaQ


----------



## YMZ PE

OVER THE LINE!!


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> some music for our enjoyment:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc6ZaLu7gaQ


PBR is my homeboy


----------



## YMZ PE

Are there any popular songs based on the Big Lebowski?


----------



## pbrme

No Donnie, these men are Nihilists...


----------



## knight1fox3

NO, pbr is my homeboy!!! He and I used to live here west coast! LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Are there any popular songs based on the Big Lebowski?


Are you serious?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Are there any popular songs based on the Big Lebowski?


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9jVUa6jTOc


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## pbrme

Dude, this is a league game, this determines who enters the next round robin. Am I wrong? Am I wrong?


----------



## YMZ PE

What did you think this was, fun and games?


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, but I wasn't over... Gimme the mark Dude I'm marking it 8


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp3DEU6zbaE


Dude, popular songs based ON the Big Lebowski, not the soundtrack itself. Love that montage though.


----------



## pbrme

Smokey, my friend, you are entering a world of pain


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Smokey, my friend, you are entering a world of pain


You mark that frame an 8, and you're entering a world of pain


----------



## YMZ PE

You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. That or his Dudeness, or Duder, or El Duderino, if you're not into the whole brevity thing...


----------



## pbrme

Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules? Mark it zero!


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey pbr


----------



## knight1fox3

and ymz


----------



## pbrme

They're calling the cops, put the piece away


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> Dude, popular songs based ON the Big Lebowski, not the soundtrack itself. Love that montage though.


NM I just clicked the link and realized it wasn't Kenny Rogers. Well done KF!


----------



## knight1fox3

My friend from highschool lived in LA


----------



## pbrme

YES...


----------



## knight1fox3

Totally saw smokey at his grocery store...


----------



## pbrme

What is this you speak Fox?


----------



## pbrme

You think I'm fucking around here? Mark it zero!


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> You think I'm fucking around here? Mark it zero!


Ohhhh, drink beeches


----------



## YMZ PE

For real?


----------



## pbrme

_"All right, it's fucking zero. Are you happy, you crazy fuck?"_

Thats two more


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Totally saw smokey at his grocery store...


Did he talk to Smokey?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> For real?


You think I'm fucking around here? Mark it zero!


----------



## pbrme

ooop, that's one more...


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey pbr





knight1fox3 said:


> and ymz


I thought you were getting our attention to flash us again.


----------



## knight1fox3

hey


----------



## YMZ PE

Like how PBR got EG's attention and hit her with the rainbow gifs


----------



## YMZ PE

NICE!


----------



## knight1fox3

that's me and duder on the right


----------



## knight1fox3

nevermind my glasses....those were stolen Donny


----------



## YMZ PE

You didn't dress up? I think you would've made a good Dude, Foxy.


----------



## pbrme

uhh, seriously you guys?


----------



## knight1fox3

We did, we were a bunch of fuckin' amateurs


----------



## knight1fox3

top


----------



## YMZ PE

And you could've made the Mrs dress up as Maude in Valkyrie uniform


----------



## pbrme

Nice pic!


----------



## YMZ PE

I gotta check these FB pics now.


----------



## pbrme

Or gone in a downhill suit with a pair of oversized scissors


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Or gone in a downhill suit with a pair of oversized scissors


+1


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or gone in a downhill suit with a pair of oversized scissors
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

You said you didn't want kids, right?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ we tried that, not enough time


----------



## pbrme

That guy probably travels the country posing and collecting trophies


----------



## pbrme

Nice marmott


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh wait, I think PBR meant you would go in that outfit, not LadyFox


----------



## knight1fox3

Correct YMZ, plz don't bring the subject up at the convention with LadyFox


----------



## pbrme

Oh, and btw happy 14k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

No we didn't have a lot of time for a costume


----------



## YMZ PE

Nobody f*'s with the Jesus.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Oh, and btw happy 14k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah! Hot dog!


----------



## knight1fox3

We saw the two huge guys with fabricated tears and were like wtf?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Oh wait, I think PBR meant you would go in that outfit, not LadyFox


either or, I don't discriminate..


----------



## YMZ PE

He's a good man. And thorough.


----------



## knight1fox3

They were, "STRONG MEN ALSO CRY"

LMAO


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I think PBR meant you would go in that outfit, not LadyFox
> 
> 
> 
> either or, I don't discriminate..
Click to expand...

It is the Dude fest and all...


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOBS


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Correct YMZ, plz don't bring the subject up at the convention with LadyFox


I won't, but come on, you don't want to get that pregnant?


----------



## knight1fox3

SO, inadvertently we are going to have cliq groups at the convention...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I think PBR meant you would go in that outfit, not LadyFox
> 
> 
> 
> either or, I don't discriminate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Dude fest and all...
Click to expand...

I think the trophy would go to the best Jackie Trehorn


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> BOOBS


Did Krak hack your account?


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;shoots YMZ in the zombie chesticles&gt;


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> SO, inadvertently we are going to have cliq groups at the convention...


Ohh, totally...


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SO, inadvertently we are going to have cliq groups at the convention...


What do you mean?


----------



## knight1fox3

hahahahhhahhahahha


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> &lt;shoots YMZ in the zombie chesticles&gt;


You forgot, she won kevlar and lives to post another hour... drink...


----------



## knight1fox3

I mean, we seem to have a group here that "gets each other"


----------



## YMZ PE

I wasn't being sarcastic. I mean I know I'm going to form a no boys allowed cliq with the chicas, but what other cliques?


----------



## knight1fox3

meaning, we drink and talk about meaningless things


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;shoots YMZ in the zombie chesticles&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot, she won kevlar and lives to post another hour... drink...
Click to expand...

I'm a pretty badass zombie if I say so myself.


----------



## pbrme

Am I the only one on here with a major buzz and taking forever to type/


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. I mean I know I'm going to form a no boys allowed cliq with the chicas, but what other cliques?


That's bullshit. &lt;unfriend&gt;


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Am I the only one on here with a major buzz and taking forever to type/


negative...


----------



## pbrme

^^?


----------



## YMZ PE

Yeah I had to plug in an external keyboard with a bigger keypad just to type quickly...


----------



## pbrme

Shit.

Fawk


----------



## knight1fox3

we need a more live chat room? any suggestions? refressh is sucking


----------



## knight1fox3

Twinkie?


----------



## knight1fox3

Skype?


----------



## knight1fox3

Creedance


----------



## pbrme

Wonder why bly ditched out earlier


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't being sarcastic. I mean I know I'm going to form a no boys allowed cliq with the chicas, but what other cliques?
> 
> 
> 
> That's bullshit. &lt;unfriend&gt;
Click to expand...

Grow some ovaries, man.


----------



## knight1fox3

JUST GOT HOME FROM ILLINOIS


----------



## YMZ PE

Some of us use Yahoo! messenger


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't being sarcastic. I mean I know I'm going to form a no boys allowed cliq with the chicas, but what other cliques?
> 
> 
> 
> That's bullshit. &lt;unfriend&gt;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow some ovaries, man.
Click to expand...

mAKE ME


----------



## YMZ PE

Some of us think that's awful 1990s


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Some of us use Yahoo! messenger


WHICH = LAME

TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Not sure I'm following you fox?... Not hip on the tech sites...


----------



## YMZ PE

There's also FB chat which refreshes automatically.


----------



## knight1fox3

I know that.....but what about PBR?


----------



## YMZ PE

We could try Skype, but I didn't have luck with EG


----------



## pbrme

wow you guys drunk type fast


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> We could try Skype, but I didn't have luck with EG


&lt;------------digital JEDI.....you are in good hands...


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I know that.....but what about PBR?


You guys might have to become friends!


----------



## pbrme

what's worng with the 15k? keeping the post count moovin.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ whoa!


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could try Skype, but I didn't have luck with EG
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;------------digital JEDI.....you are in good hands...
Click to expand...

True!


----------



## knight1fox3

what ev


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> what's worng with the 15k? keeping the post count moovin.


True


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that.....but what about PBR?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might have to become friends!
Click to expand...

I'm already your guys' friends... EB friends?


----------



## knight1fox3

Just not as real time as I'd like.................ok PBR,......................OK?! THIS ISN'T NAM, THERE ARE RULES!!!!


----------



## pbrme

need more music, YMZ your turn...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sir, could you please lower you voice?


----------



## knight1fox3

BULLSHIT!!!! MY TURN!


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that.....but what about PBR?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might have to become friends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already your guys' friends... EB friends?
Click to expand...

We're not EB "friends". At least not in the officially documented way.


----------



## pbrme

Dude. The bag man, man. Where do you want us to go?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that.....but what about PBR?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might have to become friends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already your guys' friends... EB friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not EB "friends". At least not in the officially documented way.
Click to expand...

Drink


----------



## knight1fox3

^ MY FAV


----------



## YMZ PE

You asked for it...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP2srT6hh2Y


----------



## pbrme

Nice job FOX!


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that.....but what about PBR?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might have to become friends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already your guys' friends... EB friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not EB "friends". At least not in the officially documented way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drink
Click to expand...

FUCK IT......SLAM IT!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

hA....GAGA


----------



## pbrme

I was diggin on this the other day, when I posted my "posting while PBR'n and watching breakdance"


----------



## knight1fox3

HOUSE/TRANCE....love it


----------



## YMZ PE

Are we Lebowski'd out yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

i do have a set of turn tables.... &lt;---- yes nerd


----------



## knight1fox3

need new beer

friends what should i do????????????????????


----------



## pbrme

But since I've heard the dubversion, I pawsd and checking YMZ's


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> need new beer
> 
> friends what should i do????????????????????


Git... after... it


----------



## YMZ PE

Love me some dance music


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need new beer
> 
> friends what should i do????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Git... after... it
Click to expand...

GIT ER DONE!


----------



## pbrme

YMZ, sorry dude... you just got moved one peg back


----------



## YMZ PE

PBR's music turn next (I liked KF's BTW)


----------



## knight1fox3

pbr check it...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyGf8F4TWUw


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ, sorry dude... you just got moved one peg back


Sorry DUDE


----------



## YMZ PE

My judgment is impaired


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Love me some dance music


So do I, but not the mainstream versions, specially about eating hearts?


----------



## YMZ PE

Yet my fingers are typing like a rock star (with a good education?)


----------



## pbrme

Checking it out FOX...


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some dance music
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, but not the mainstream versions, specially about eating hearts?
Click to expand...

And not remembering whether you f*'d


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> My judgment is impaired


And I applaud that....you go girl! Not many do what you do to hang with us dudes....(hope that wasn't sexist)


----------



## pbrme

Fox, it's just the soundtrack....


----------



## knight1fox3

No top coming for YMZ!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

NOw


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some dance music
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, but not the mainstream versions, specially about eating hearts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not remembering whether you f*'d
Click to expand...

drink


----------



## knight1fox3

Win?


----------



## YMZ PE

Maybe I can redeem myself? With more mainstream...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYCV2zybQoI


----------



## knight1fox3

Nailed it!


----------



## pbrme

TIOP?


----------



## knight1fox3

Listening...

Also new beer....brb


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No top coming for YMZ!!!


I never have top coming.


----------



## pbrme

Ok, just clicked play YMZ....

*rubs chin beard while squinting eye*


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My judgment is impaired
> 
> 
> 
> And I applaud that....you go girl! Not many do what you do to hang with us dudes....(hope that wasn't sexist)
Click to expand...

No, not sexist.


----------



## knight1fox3

Me likey...


----------



## knight1fox3

This is great..


----------



## pbrme

Have to paws, and brb for p break.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My judgment is impaired
> 
> 
> 
> And I applaud that....you go girl! Not many flash on demand to hang with us dudes....(hope that wasn't sexist)
Click to expand...

I just read that more closely...maybe a little sexist.


----------



## pbrme

Resumed


----------



## YMZ PE

P break


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My judgment is impaired
> 
> 
> 
> And I applaud that....you go girl! Not many flash on demand to hang with us dudes....(hope that wasn't sexist)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read that more closely...maybe a little sexist.
Click to expand...

No way...


----------



## pbrme

This is nice.


----------



## knight1fox3

PBR, YMZ is afk, so name this movie:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AQO_IEkDIg


----------



## knight1fox3

LMAO


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> PBR, YMZ is afk, so name this movie:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AQO_IEkDIg


You realize the clip is called "Predator Fight Scene", right?


----------



## knight1fox3

HOLY SHIT! WATCH THIS AND DON'T DRINK. OR YOU WILL SPIT BEER\

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptrEyGRw_o&amp;feature=related


----------



## knight1fox3

Facial expressions are money


----------



## pbrme

Yeah, that's good for a workout pace


----------



## knight1fox3

LOve how he stairs at him....LLOLOOOLLOOLL


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm spent, off the soap box....


----------



## YMZ PE

Carl Wethers + Farts = Win


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> HOLY SHIT! WATCH THIS AND DON'T DRINK. OR YOU WILL SPIT BEER\
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptrEyGRw_o&amp;feature=related


The Mrs. and I do this


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm spent, off the soap box....


Quite impressed with you, Badger coast...


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! WATCH THIS AND DON'T DRINK. OR YOU WILL SPIT BEER\
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptrEyGRw_o&amp;feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> The Mrs. and I do this
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## pbrme

Gon have me some fun, Gon have me some fun, Gon have me some fun


----------



## knight1fox3

HA HAR

ALSO impressed with you YMZ, PBR can go suck it


----------



## YMZ PE

Music, PBR?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! WATCH THIS AND DON'T DRINK. OR YOU WILL SPIT BEER\
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptrEyGRw_o&amp;feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> The Mrs. and I do this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

ROFL


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> HA HAR
> 
> ALSO impressed with you YMZ, PBR can go suck it


You're only being nice to me so I won't pester you about having kids on FB


----------



## pbrme

I love these guys:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Voylnu3FQ


----------



## YMZ PE

Why is PBR showing up as a guest user?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ shut it

Ok time to take the reigns.....here's the first exercise of the convention:  http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9hfbj_tosh-0-extreme-salvia-challenge_fun


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> I love these guys:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Voylnu3FQ


LOVE them!


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ shut it
> 
> Ok time to take the reigns.....here's the first exercise of the convention: http://www.dailymoti...a-challenge_fun


Sorry, my own vices are beer and coffee.


----------



## knight1fox3

They ok, just saw them last month...


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ shut it
> 
> Ok time to take the reigns.....here's the first exercise of the convention: http://www.dailymoti...a-challenge_fun
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my own vices are beer and coffee.
Click to expand...

And flashing, for those who consider that a vice.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ shut it
> 
> Ok time to take the reigns.....here's the first exercise of the convention: http://www.dailymoti...a-challenge_fun
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my own vices are beer and coffee.
Click to expand...

ha...convinced ladyfox to try the cinnamon part


----------



## knight1fox3

^ she did not succeed


----------



## knight1fox3

PBR is drunk


----------



## pbrme

wow, I'm durnk


----------



## pbrme

I'm still here tho


----------



## YMZ PE

Wow, he drunk


----------



## knight1fox3

boobs


----------



## knight1fox3

topless?


----------



## knight1fox3

no?


----------



## knight1fox3

setup


----------



## knight1fox3

can't rely on anyone these days


----------



## knight1fox3

You gotta do everything yourself....

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9DHw9xdAys


----------



## pbrme

Probably need to f5


----------



## YMZ PE

Sorry, I was switching machines. Got kicked out of the bedroom.


----------



## pbrme

This is a good melow night DVD:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67zr8xcutLs&amp;feature=related


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Sorry, I was switching machines. Got kicked out of the bedroom.


Did you call'em a puss on your way out?


----------



## YMZ PE

Brushing teeth post


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was switching machines. Got kicked out of the bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you call'em a puss on your way out?
Click to expand...

But of course Monsieur.


----------



## pbrme

Holy shit, nother beer post... brb


----------



## YMZ PE

I like this song, despite how I feel about French language.


----------



## pbrme

*Crack*


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I like this song, despite how I feel about French language.


Have you checked out Calexico b4?


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was switching machines. Got kicked out of the bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you call'em a puss on your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But of course Monsieur.
Click to expand...

ha ha....rookie


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Brushing teeth post


^ cashing out....lame


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Holy shit, nother beer post... brb


attta boy


----------



## pbrme

Here's a good brushing your teeth song:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIMZ3Rt_Sfc&amp;feature=related


----------



## pbrme

I'm happy at this moment...


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya'll been busy

Figured out how far unlevel the house is. 9.75". Far less than I expected.

Posting from phone sucks


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing teeth post
> 
> 
> 
> ^ cashing out....lame
Click to expand...

Nope, just getting the major stuff off before I have another beer and am too tried to do a more thorough job before bed


----------



## knight1fox3

BLY!!!! PBR get him a beer damn u


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ya'll been busy
> 
> Figured out how far unlevel the house is. 9.75". Far less than I expected.
> 
> Posting from phone sucks


Hi Bly!


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing teeth post
> 
> 
> 
> ^ cashing out....lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just getting the major stuff off before I have another beer and am too tried to do a more thorough job before bed
Click to expand...

brush teeth and another beer? bravo...


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> BLY!!!! PBR get him a beer damn u


*runs off, returns with a beer for the wandering traveler"


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing teeth post
> 
> 
> 
> ^ cashing out....lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just getting the major stuff off before I have another beer and am too tried to do a more thorough job before bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brush teeth and another beer? bravo...
Click to expand...

I exfoliated as well.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing teeth post
> 
> 
> 
> ^ cashing out....lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just getting the major stuff off before I have another beer and am too tried to do a more thorough job before bed
Click to expand...

HA, LM'O... your the only person I know who does a first coat


----------



## blybrook PE

Last post took five minutes to send. This sucks. Enjoy yer 4th everyone.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing teeth post
> 
> 
> 
> ^ cashing out....lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just getting the major stuff off before I have another beer and am too tried to do a more thorough job before bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brush teeth and another beer? bravo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I exfoliated as well.
Click to expand...

hot?


----------



## pbrme

BLy, your turn for a song to spam to:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> Last post took five minutes to send. This sucks. Enjoy yer 4th everyone.


boooo


----------



## YMZ PE

Last time I was up late with some other EB members, I woke up with a wicked hangover. Yall are a bad influence.


----------



## knight1fox3

never start with the head YMz


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Last time I was up late with some other EB members, I woke up with a wicked hangover. Yall are a bad influence.


details


----------



## knight1fox3

^ wait....i think i know


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ wait....i think i know


You don't know the whole story or who all was involved


----------



## YMZ PE

Sorry to see you go, bly


----------



## pbrme

This is acting FOX, not music.


----------



## YMZ PE

Just to rub it in, posting from the iPad is awesome...(dodges flung shoe)


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh yes I do, the fox is more clever than you think..


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Last time I was up late with some other EB members, I woke up with a wicked hangover. Yall are a bad influence.


Wicked hawd


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> This is acting FOX, not music.


don't care, YMZ would agree that some EPIC acting can replace music....


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Oh yes I do, the fox is more clever than you think..


What happens in orgy club stays in- wait huh?


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is acting FOX, not music.
> 
> 
> 
> don't care, YMZ would agree that some EPIC acting can replace music....
Click to expand...

I might but I can't view the link.


----------



## pbrme

POst


----------



## YMZ PE

Post?


----------



## knight1fox3

Bears...


----------



## pbrme

Hah, Bly's name below has been itallic for like 4 min.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beets...


----------



## pbrme

Damn AK dialup


----------



## knight1fox3

Battlestar Gallactica


----------



## knight1fox3

qadad


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## pbrme

Damn you Fox, and your elgonquin jibrish!!!


----------



## YMZ PE

Bears beets battlesar galactica! Awesome!


----------



## pbrme

This thread needs more music. computing....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

PBR, this isn't a fuckn' game man...


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey cool my post county went over 1000. Wonder what the 1000th post was?


----------



## knight1fox3

DRINK

Or PBR is being very un-dude


----------



## YMZ PE

Dudes, at this rate the 15k will be at 15k by tomorrow evening.


----------



## knight1fox3

So no funny stuff ok?


----------



## pbrme

Ok, here's another one of my fav's:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx08E0b0Rs0


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Hey cool my post county went over 1000. Wonder what the 1000th post was?


probably about boobz


----------



## pbrme

brb...p


----------



## knight1fox3

PBR!!!!

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfnAb11wKQc


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT DID I TELL YOU!!!???


----------



## knight1fox3

THE LIBYANS!!!


----------



## YMZ PE

I just clicked on PBR's profile on accident with my fat fingers...seems like everyone was born in '79 around here.


----------



## pbrme

k, back


----------



## pbrme

88, heh... you only need 79.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I just clicked on PBR's profile on accident with my fat fingers...seems like everyone was born in '79 around here.


You sure about that? bet you a beer in vegas...


----------



## pbrme

Reminds me of this:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uwuLxrv8jY


----------



## knight1fox3

shut up pbr


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just clicked on PBR's profile on accident with my fat fingers...seems like everyone was born in '79 around here.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? bet you a beer in vegas...
Click to expand...

How old are you anyway? You said you were one year younger than me but I wasn't sure if you were joking or not.


----------



## knight1fox3

lol


----------



## knight1fox3

well last time i yelled PBR's name

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNcdLrPblvg


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> shut up pbr


Why so mean to PBR, your countryman?


----------



## pbrme

Post


----------



## YMZ PE

Man it's getting harder to type.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> well last time i yelled PBR's name
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNcdLrPblvg


LMFAO


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Man it's getting harder to type.


Thank you


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well last time i yelled PBR's name
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNcdLrPblvg
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO
Click to expand...

Sad thing is, this is way more funnier with the videos... doubt I'd catch it this drunk in only context


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Man it's getting harder to type.


agreed

just typing shit, no harm intended. shut up fox....

see?


----------



## pbrme




----------



## YMZ PE

Shut up ymz

I see!


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> /&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAKgRNx6FLQ&amp;feature=related


LOL, awesome.


----------



## YMZ PE

From the station that brought you Mad Men and The Walking Dead....


----------



## YMZ PE

What would we do in Vegas besides drink and shoot the breeze?


----------



## YMZ PE

We could catch a show maybe? Terrible way to bond though, that's like going on a massive group date


----------



## pbrme

It is geting hard to keep typing ...

PUSH to 215K


----------



## pbrme

^15K


----------



## YMZ PE

We could hit up a midway or buffet


----------



## YMZ PE

215k works too


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> We could catch a show maybe? Terrible way to bond though, that's like going on a massive group date


Naw, stripper show, with the pasties... could rent the conference room and get lap dances


----------



## YMZ PE

Who's on top?


----------



## pbrme

just kidding, I'm all show


----------



## YMZ PE

He's on fist


----------



## YMZ PE

*first


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha, love you guys, ok my out of town friends just got here

afk


----------



## YMZ PE

And the


----------



## pbrme

k, YMZ need som e background musix


----------



## YMZ PE

Setup


----------



## knight1fox3

TOP&gt;


----------



## YMZ PE

Nm


----------



## knight1fox3

bewbs


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Ha, love you guys, ok my out of town friends just got here
> 
> afk


your such a poser...


----------



## pbrme

wow, w'er all like 5 posts behind


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could catch a show maybe? Terrible way to bond though, that's like going on a massive group date
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, stripper show, with the pasties... could rent the conference room and get lap dances
Click to expand...

Well never mind, that sounds like an excellent way to bond. So Chippendale's or Thunder from Down Under?


----------



## pbrme

totally missed that turn,...

fortunately nun of us are driving..


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could catch a show maybe? Terrible way to bond though, that's like going on a massive group date
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, stripper show, with the pasties... could rent the conference room and get lap dances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well never mind, that sounds like an excellent way to bond. So Chippendale's or Thunder from Down Under?
Click to expand...

Like I said, I'm all show.


----------



## pbrme

I think FOx has checked out


----------



## pbrme

YMZ, need a mantage


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> k, YMZ need som e background musix


/&gt;http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1hf142HT580


----------



## pbrme

your up for the track


----------



## YMZ PE

Damn, links don't work the same on iPad.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> k, YMZ need som e background musix
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com...h?v=1hf142HT580
Click to expand...

Clicked it, and I got: Lily Allen Smile (Revisited) (Mark Ronson Version Remix)


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> k, YMZ need som e background musix
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com...h?v=1hf142HT580
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicked it, and I got: Lily Allen Smile (Revisited) (Mark Ronson Version Remix)
Click to expand...

is this the right one?


----------



## YMZ PE

Yeah


----------



## pbrme

K, playing


----------



## YMZ PE

I agree, KF's out for the night


----------



## YMZ PE

What a spry young lad, with friends who come over at 3 in the morning


----------



## YMZ PE

Most of my nearby real-life friends are in their forties and wouldn't stay up past 11


----------



## pbrme

I like, it's very catchy


----------



## YMZ PE

Thanks, love me some Lily Allen


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Most of my nearby real-life friends are in their forties and wouldn't stay up past 11


didn't he say they were out of town as well?


----------



## YMZ PE

Your turn


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my nearby real-life friends are in their forties and wouldn't stay up past 11
> 
> 
> 
> didn't he say they were out of town as well?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Hawd core.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my nearby real-life friends are in their forties and wouldn't stay up past 11
> 
> 
> 
> didn't he say they were out of town as well?
Click to expand...

That guys an animal


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Your turn


Here's one my wife posted on the FB, said it reminds her of me... awe.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHEOF_rcND8


----------



## YMZ PE

Dude, you're ahead of bly by like 600 posts


----------



## YMZ PE

Your wife is gorgeous, BTW


----------



## pbrme

sorry try this one instead:

/&gt;http://youtu.be/_e46GBxmoeU


----------



## YMZ PE

Aww, this is a sweet song


----------



## pbrme

crap, I totally suck at posting videos right now.... hang tight


----------



## YMZ PE

Is this a retro band or are they actually from the 70s?


----------



## pbrme

NM... couldn't get it


----------



## YMZ PE

They're posting fine


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Is this a retro band or are they actually from the 70s?


were you able to check out that "home" song from the pad?


----------



## YMZ PE

Yup


----------



## YMZ PE

It was a sweet song


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Your wife is gorgeous, BTW


She's a keeper


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey I bet we can talk sh!t about KF while he's afk


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Is this a retro band or are they actually from the 70s?


no they're current


----------



## YMZ PE

That knightfox...what a guy, am I right?


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a retro band or are they actually from the 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> no they're current
Click to expand...

Thats pretty freakin awesome.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Hey I bet we can talk sh!t about KF while he's afk


He's got lebowski skillz


----------



## YMZ PE

That knightfox is so gone, I bet he can't even see his keyboard


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> That knightfox...what a guy, am I right?


He's a guy's guy


----------



## YMZ PE

..I suck at being mean


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Lie of the century!


----------



## pbrme

get another beer post?


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey don't disparage yourself in front of PBR


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Lie of the century!


LOL, I doubt that as well


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> get another beer post?


Absolutely.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Hey don't disparage yourself in front of PBR


Never


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Lie of the century!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I doubt that as well
Click to expand...

No, sh!thead is an accurate term for me.


----------



## pbrme

brb... and a p....


----------



## YMZ PE

: loud burp :


----------



## YMZ PE

That's the tricky thing about drinking and webcams...trying to conceal my obnoxiously loud gaping burp mouth in front of relative strangers


----------



## YMZ PE

And the mouth is gaping...I am a giant fish, after all


----------



## YMZ PE

Talking to me post


----------



## pbrme

ok, back... and I brought a friend


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey me, how you doin?


----------



## YMZ PE

Wait where did that guy come from..


----------



## YMZ PE

:burgerking:


----------



## YMZ PE

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## pbrme

ahh, I'm on PBR #9, this is a rarety for me these days


----------



## YMZ PE

Seriously, that king head freaks me out. The banana hump emoticon too, but I can't post it as often or people will think I'm a pervert.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> ahh, I'm on PBR #9, this is a rarety for me these days


Like. A. Boss.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> :burgerking:


What is this guys?


----------



## YMZ PE

And yet you have no beer gut


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :burgerking:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this guys?
Click to expand...

Have you seen those Burger King commercials, "Wake up with the King"?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Seriously, that king head freaks me out. The banana hump emoticon too, but I can't post it as often or people will think I'm a pervert.


Naw, everyone else does.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> And yet you have no beer gut


burn it off


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :burgerking:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen those Burger King commercials, "Wake up with the King"?
Click to expand...

yup, but like 5 yrs ago, haven't watched much tv since


----------



## YMZ PE

That's the burger king king head. FREAKS me out


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have no beer gut
> 
> 
> 
> burn it off
Click to expand...

Try to be active to unjustify the gym fees, but the last yr has been tough with the wife wrecking her knee and taking a break. She's back into the routine, and I'm lagging behind as I've started the recent home project... yet as unfinished


----------



## pbrme

k, your turn for a montage song for spam


----------



## YMZ PE

Pretty impressive progress so far though


----------



## YMZ PE

Searching...


----------



## YMZ PE

You know, it's a PItA with the iPad. Imma pass


----------



## YMZ PE

Brb and p


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Pretty impressive progress so far though


She's doing very well, signed up for the pportland marathon in Oct.


----------



## pbrme

K, I find one...


----------



## pbrme

I don't care what people think of me for posting this one:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZbiZxA9b5k


----------



## pbrme

I felt moved by this music more than the movie message...

So I bought the dvd for the music.. and I don't care. EV is the sheit.


----------



## YMZ PE

Back with a whiskey. You know what they say, beer before liquor, never been sicker, but what the hell cuz tomorrow's a holiday...


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> I don't care what people think of me for posting this one:
> 
> /&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZbiZxA9b5k


Well you have to, being from The PNW.


----------



## pbrme

Let me know if this is too slow, I've got a good pick'em up song comming...


----------



## YMZ PE

Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Back with a whiskey. You know what they say, beer before liquor, never been sicker, but what the hell cuz tomorrow's a holiday...


Amen bruthar


----------



## YMZ PE

Or no because you don't watch TV anymore?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?


Caw-Cow!!!


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Or no because you don't watch TV anymore?


Netflix


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Let me know if this is too slow, I've got a good pick'em up song comming...


Can't listen anyway, I'm in the baby's bedroom


----------



## YMZ PE

Do you feel that Portlandia accurately captures the PNW?


----------



## pbrme

Actually, we were down visiting some friends and were accidentally filmed in one of the episodes... so says the friend we were there visiting...


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Do you feel that Portlandia accurately captures the PNW?


Ohhh for sure, in Portland. Don't know about the rest


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
Click to expand...

LOL, I just got this reference.


----------



## YMZ PE

The dream of the 90s is alive in Portland


----------



## pbrme

Portland's moto is "keep it weird" and they do for sur


----------



## YMZ PE

Shell art is over!


----------



## YMZ PE

So 9 PBRs? You still awake?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just got this reference.
Click to expand...

I've met carrie brownstein at a dog park in Portland, didn't even know who she was at the time


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> So 9 PBRs? You still awake?


k, maybe it was 8 but yes... I've been pacing myself


----------



## pbrme

kinda


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just got this reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met carrie brownstein at a dog park in Portland, didn't even know who she was at the time
Click to expand...

Awesome. If I was single, I would totally switch teams for her.


----------



## YMZ PE

Hmm, that sound like drunk talk.


----------



## pbrme

you propositioning staying up and plowing thru to 15k?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Hmm, that sound like drunk talk.


You said.... she said it


----------



## YMZ PE

Ohhhh man. I don't think I can.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just got this reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met carrie brownstein at a dog park in Portland, didn't even know who she was at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. If I was single, I would totally switch teams for her.
Click to expand...

Copied, will paste this in a post tomorrow. Randomly


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm having trouble staying up as it is


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Ohhhh man. I don't think I can.


I know, I'm fading fast


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just got this reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met carrie brownstein at a dog park in Portland, didn't even know who she was at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. If I was single, I would totally switch teams for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copied, will paste this in a post tomorrow. Randomly
Click to expand...

Ass, that only works if ppl know who Carrie brown stein is an her sexual orientation


----------



## pbrme

You still on your last beer?


----------



## YMZ PE

Or are you trying to goad me to post more so that post is buried?


----------



## YMZ PE

No, on to whiskey sot


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just got this reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met carrie brownstein at a dog park in Portland, didn't even know who she was at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. If I was single, I would totally switch teams for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copied, will paste this in a post tomorrow. Randomly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass, that only works if ppl know who Carrie brown stein is an her sexual orientation
Click to expand...

We'll see....


----------



## YMZ PE

Shot


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you watch Portlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> Caw-Cow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just got this reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met carrie brownstein at a dog park in Portland, didn't even know who she was at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. If I was single, I would totally switch teams for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copied, will paste this in a post tomorrow. Randomly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass, that only works if ppl know who Carrie brown stein is an her sexual orientation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see....
Click to expand...

You try that shit I'll post about how you and KF were flirting while drunk


----------



## pbrme

Awww, yes the wis-wis... better than beer. Don't forget the pint of H2o post Posting


----------



## YMZ PE

Excuse my French


----------



## pbrme

^Lol


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Awww, yes the wis-wis... better than beer. Don't forget the pint of H2o post Posting


Thank you Papa, I've been hydrating throuout


----------



## pbrme

^We'll see which one get's more attention shall we?


----------



## pbrme

Ohhhh great, did I earn a merit badge for that one?


----------



## YMZ PE

Careful, I can make it pretty hardcore


----------



## YMZ PE

You're demoted.


----------



## pbrme

Proof's in the 15k... no one reads through this stack unless it's us folks


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> You're demoted.


Too late I already quit


----------



## YMZ PE

Yeah but y'all were at it pretty heavy last night. It kind of made me uncomfortable


----------



## pbrme

I suck at threats, but those dorks like les-action with linkys


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Yeah but y'all were at it pretty heavy last night. It kind of made me uncomfortable


who gave you my webcam IP?


----------



## YMZ PE

Especially when you started posting those nude pictures of yourself....I mean you deleted them right after but it was still kind of disturbing


----------



## pbrme

You are a perv.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Especially when you started posting those nude pictures of yourself....I mean you deleted them right after but it was still kind of disturbing


LMAO


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when you started posting those nude pictures of yourself....I mean you deleted them right after but it was still kind of disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
Click to expand...

And look at you go


----------



## YMZ PE

And then you started taking about doing PBR body shots off each other cuz you were both from WI, gross


----------



## pbrme

look at er'


----------



## YMZ PE

Haha


----------



## YMZ PE

I do what I can


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> And then you started taking about doing PBR body shots off each other cuz you were both from WI, gross


PBR lines off the chest, it's called the Yooper scooper.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you started taking about doing PBR body shots off each other cuz you were both from WI, gross
> 
> 
> 
> PBR lines off the chest, it's called the Yooper scooper.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## pbrme

Gonna make someone dig for that quote


----------



## pbrme

almost to the top of next page


----------



## YMZ PE

So we've filled the thread with movie quotes, songs, that's of being outed...what else?


----------



## pbrme

Is it hard to type on the pad?


----------



## YMZ PE

That's = threats


----------



## pbrme

and a top?


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Is it hard to type on the pad?


Why does u ask?

Edit TOP baby!


----------



## pbrme

and a top?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> So we've filled the thread with movie quotes, songs, that's of being outed...what else?


hmmm....


----------



## pbrme

computing....


----------



## YMZ PE

Stupid autocorrect on ipad


----------



## YMZ PE

And I'm too drunk to check that it's correcting my spelling accurately


----------



## YMZ PE

Hey that last one was pretty good


----------



## YMZ PE

Big words! Boostafazoo! Jibbajabba! Katy perry!


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm fading fast


----------



## YMZ PE

Shall we call it a night soon?


----------



## pbrme

depends on what your into:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ozSSseCh3U


----------



## pbrme

one last song ^


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm into the mother flippin rhymenoceros.


----------



## YMZ PE

All these bitches checking out my britches


----------



## pbrme

ARRRR..... It's late


----------



## YMZ PE

Never too late for Flight of the Conchjords though


----------



## YMZ PE

Why weren't you there for me just now iPad???


----------



## pbrme

$10 bucks and a frisbee


----------



## YMZ PE

I still got whiskey, but have a good night PBR


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> $10 bucks and a frisbee


No way!


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Why weren't you there for me just now iPad???


iPad needs to down load latest patch


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> $10 bucks and a frisbee
> 
> 
> 
> No way!
Click to expand...

I meant OK


----------



## YMZ PE

Fou da fa fa


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I still got whiskey, but have a good night PBR


I aint bagging quite yet


----------



## YMZ PE

Good me neither


----------



## pbrme

just need some current event topic...or gossip... or somethign


----------



## YMZ PE

Name your favorite and least favorite members of EB....go


----------



## YMZ PE

Just kidding


----------



## YMZ PE

Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies


Stick that in your pipe and repost it


----------



## pbrme

Fave: Fudgey

L-Fave: The Car


----------



## YMZ PE

My tummy is making weird noises from the whiskey


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Fave: Fudgey
> 
> L-Fave: The Car


WTH is the car from anyway?


----------



## YMZ PE

It's obnoxious.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and repost it
Click to expand...

Stoking.... hang on... I might save this one for later.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> My tummy is making weird noises from the whiskey


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and repost it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoking.... hang on... I might save this one for later.
Click to expand...

Nerdbian.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy is making weird noises from the whiskey
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies


We're all a little lesbianous tho.


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and repost it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoking.... hang on... I might save this one for later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nerdbian.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how much more sense that made in my head.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fave: Fudgey
> 
> L-Fave: The Car
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is the car from anyway?
Click to expand...

idk, but that thing always takes away the pow


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy is making weird noises from the whiskey
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
Click to expand...

Pics of tummy gurgles?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows I'm partial to the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and repost it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoking.... hang on... I might save this one for later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nerdbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how much more sense that made in my head.
Click to expand...

lol, yur drunk


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fave: Fudgey
> 
> L-Fave: The Car
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is the car from anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk, but that thing always takes away the pow
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It's more annoying than anything else.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Fave: Fudgey
> 
> L-Fave: The Car


your turn


----------



## pbrme

brb. p


----------



## YMZ PE

I agree with yours.


----------



## YMZ PE

P?


----------



## YMZ PE

As in


----------



## YMZ PE

ToP?


----------



## YMZ PE

I meant toP.


----------



## pbrme

TOP


----------



## pbrme

shit


----------



## YMZ PE

Me too mow


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> shit


I thought you said you went P


----------



## pbrme

readin too deep into the post ^


----------



## pbrme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dAgTpIiI2I&amp;feature=related


----------



## YMZ PE

Link didn't work


----------



## YMZ PE

I feel like you're the only other west coaster on this board


----------



## YMZ PE

Out of the active participants, at least


----------



## pbrme

I think so... other than Bly


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Out of the active participants, at least


true...true


----------



## pbrme




----------



## YMZ PE

Oh true


----------



## YMZ PE

It's funny, I started posting on this board with no intention of making what I would consider "friends"


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Out of the active participants, at least


I know, I'm suprised there isn't any more from the SEA or LAX


----------



## YMZ PE

But now I actually look forward to meeting people in real life, and know far more about them than I do about someof my "real life" friends


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> It's funny, I started posting on this board with no intention of making what I would consider "friends"


Me either


----------



## YMZ PE

What the heck happened?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> But now I actually look forward to meeting people in real life, and know far more about them than I do about someof my "real life" friends


It's all in the perspective


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> What the heck happened?


To the what?


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, I started posting on this board with no intention of making what I would consider "friends"
> 
> 
> 
> Me either
Click to expand...

How did you end up becoming as active of a member as you did?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, I started posting on this board with no intention of making what I would consider "friends"
> 
> 
> 
> Me either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you end up becoming as active of a member as you did?
Click to expand...

&gt;http://youtu.be/Bqxnm6t3QMw


----------



## pbrme

It's all about the same Mutha Uckers...


----------



## YMZ PE

The mutha ucka won't sell an apple to a kiwi


----------



## pbrme

You here about EBr's interraction's and you can relate...


----------



## pbrme

We're all basically the same kinda personallity...


----------



## YMZ PE

Truth be told, i was almost scared off. Like I thought VT was meeeeeaaaaaan.


----------



## pbrme

just some more lax than othrs


----------



## YMZ PE

I feel like my personality's changed in part BECAUSE of EB


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Truth be told, i was almost scared off. Like I thought VT was meeeeeaaaaaan.


like I said... but sometimes it takes a bit to get to know each other


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm a lot more sarcastic and easygoing than I used to be because of this board


----------



## YMZ PE

You need a thick skin....and I'm glad to say I developed one cuz of EB


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> I feel like my personality's changed in part BECAUSE of EB


and it should, your surrounded with like minded (for the most part) coherts


----------



## YMZ PE

OK now I'm getting too girly emotional talky feely.


----------



## YMZ PE

Boobs tank boobs boobs legs


----------



## YMZ PE

There we go, palate cleansed.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> You need a thick skin....and I'm glad to say I developed one cuz of EB


some people need this outlet... I think as a collective EB is great!!


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a thick skin....and I'm glad to say I developed one cuz of EB
> 
> 
> 
> some people need this outlet... I think as a collective EB is great!!
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## pbrme

Let's you purge on a daily basis with other like minded folk... where else can you have this?


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Boobs tank boobs boobs legs


Hookers and balooow


----------



## pbrme

One more page to go, and we're over the 14.5k hump


----------



## pbrme

Throwback:

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&amp;feature=related


----------



## pbrme

&lt;--- 7K :woot:

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

:bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow:


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post:


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post:


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post:


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post:


----------



## pbrme

push to next page post:


----------



## pbrme

Setup...


----------



## pbrme

And..........

I'm out...


----------



## engineergurl

Wow, I only missed you guys by a few hours...


----------



## cdcengineer

Damn, looks like I missed YMZ by seconds and then what


----------



## cdcengineer

The crew comes in for the night shift and rocked this thing


----------



## cdcengineer

Happy 4th. I'm betting the late night spammers aren;t feeling that well right now


----------



## cdcengineer

Read a lot of the back and forth, drinkin games online


----------



## cdcengineer

Nice one


----------



## cdcengineer

99 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## cdcengineer

99 bottles of beer


----------



## cdcengineer

you take one down


----------



## cdcengineer

pass it around


----------



## cdcengineer

98 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## cdcengineer

98 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## cdcengineer

98 bottles of beer


----------



## cdcengineer

you take one down


----------



## cdcengineer

pass it around


----------



## cdcengineer

97 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## cdcengineer

97 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## cdcengineer

97 bottles of beer


----------



## cdcengineer

you take one down


----------



## cdcengineer

pass it around


----------



## cdcengineer

96 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Master slacker

im in this thread


----------



## cdcengineer

this would be no way to finish


----------



## cdcengineer

MS, you still here


----------



## cdcengineer

Parades in an hour and a half and yet the wife is still in bed


----------



## cdcengineer

Errant alarm went off at 5AM. F%$k!!


----------



## cdcengineer

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea


----------



## cdcengineer

ring a,leri-O


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm severely overdue for some spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm feeling fine. No hangover this time, just a bit of a tummy ache.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

If it wasn't fer a crappy phone connection; I'd help ya'll spam this thing to the finish. BUT ATT suck where I live.

Have a good 4TH all


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin all. Can't see post # from phone, where is it at?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

14608


----------



## blybrook PE

I know its gotta b close to the finish after yesterdays spam fest


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will try to finish it today if I can...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Good job everyone. Dex can easily finish it off this mornin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am severely underspammed on this vacation


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm off to start my projects for today. L8r all. Heres to a good finish!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

setup...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

less than 200 to go, anyone else here to finish it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

so close to done


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sorry I missed the last several days


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

was busy taking care of stuff at the house


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and not being at work


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

oh well, back to the usual


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

7500!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers, bacon, and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

150 left. Start the countdown!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

149

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

148


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

147


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

146


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

145


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

144


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

143


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

142


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

141


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

140


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

139


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

138


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

137


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

136


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

135


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

134


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

133


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

132


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

131


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

130


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

129


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

128


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

127


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

126


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

125


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

124


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

123


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

122


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

121


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

120


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

119


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

118


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

117


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

116


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

115


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

114


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

113


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

112


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

111


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

110


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

109


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

108


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

107


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

106


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

105


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

104


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

103


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

102


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

101


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

100

Setup


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

99

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

98


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

97


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

96


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

95


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

94


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

93


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

92


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

91


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

90


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

89


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

88


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

87


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

86


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

85


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

84


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

83


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

82


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

81


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

80


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

79


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

78


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

77


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

76


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

75


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

74


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

73


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

72


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

71


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

70


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

69


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

68


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

67


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

66


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

65


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

64


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

63


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

62


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

61


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

60


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

59


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

58


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

57


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

56


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

55


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

54


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

53


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

52


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

51


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

50

Last setup...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

LAST PAGE!!!

49

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

48


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

47


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

46


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

45


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

44


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

43


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

42


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

41


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

40


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

39


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

38


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

37


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

36


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

35


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

34


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

33


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

32


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

31


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

30


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

29


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

28


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

27


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

26


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

25


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

24


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

23


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

22


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

21


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

20


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

19


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

18


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

17


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

16


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

14


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

13


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

12


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

11


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

10


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

9


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

8


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

7


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

6


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

5


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

3


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

2


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15000!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Final post counts (not counting this one)

pbrme 4867 blybrook PE 4149 Dexman PE 1363 knight1fox3 1194 engineergurl 912 cdcengineer 897 YMZ PE 708 envirotex 357 Master slacker 135 Chucktown PE 111 Krakosky 89 snickerd3 70 Ble_PE 29 jregieng 29 Flyer_PE 26 FLBuff PE 15 Dark Knight 13 roadwreck 6 mudpuppy 6 csb 4 Supe 4 Dleg 3 kevo_55 2 Dark Helmet 2 VTEnviro 2 Capt Worley PE 2 badal 2 Road Guy 1 Sapper 1 chaosiscash 1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And with that, this thread is LOCKED!!!


----------

